# IVF (w/ICSI) in Sept/Oct 2012



## SignoraL

Hi everyone!

I'm on CD 2 and I figured since there wasn't a thread on here for IVF in September/October 2012, I'd start one. 

Both DH and I are 30 years old (I'll turn 31 right around the time I'll be doing my transfer) and I was diagnosed with diminished ovarian reserve in March and my DH was diagnosed with low count, motility and morphology after his last SA in February (but he's been doing some things like taking male prenatals and working at a standing desk since then, so hopefully he's improved). Our RE initially had me start acupuncture and go on a variety of supplements to improve egg quality and start an organic diet, but that alone didn't result in a BFP, so here we are starting IVF with ICSI! I have my CD 3 appointment scheduled for tomorrow and will hopefully get my protocol soon. 

Hope you Sept/Oct ladies all can join in and we can support each other through this!


*SEPT/OCT 2012 IVF LADIES:*

*SignoraL*
Me - 30, DH - 30
Married since June 26, 2010
TTC #1 since June 2011
Diminished Ovarian Reserve and MFI
IVF Cycle #1
Stimming with Menopur & Bravelle since 9/10
Started Ganirelix (antagonist protocol) on 9/15
Trigger: 9/18
ER: 9/20, 9 eggs retrieved, 8 mature, 7 fertilized! 
ET: 5dt on 9/25 - 1 blast & 1 morula transferred!
Continuing progesterone injections, prometrium and estrace suppositories and Lovenox shots. 
Beta on Oct. 5: 288 :bfp:
Beta on Oct. 8: 725
Beta on Oct. 10: 1596

*Sandy83*
Me - 29, DH - 35
Married since April 2012
TTC #1Not TTC due to diagnosis but had plenty of practise!
DH infertile due to Chemotherapy
IVF Cycle #1
Stimming with Menopur since 14 sept 
ER: 9/27, 14 eggies! 
ET: unknown if 3dt or 5 day blastocyst??????
:hugs:

*Athena*
Me - 32, DH - 36
Married since - Dec 3rd 2005
TTC Since 2006
Low Ovarian Reserve and MF- low numbers and morph.
IVF w/ICSI Cycle #1
Stimming with 225 Menopur since 7/9
ER: 19/9, 22 eggs retrieved, 17 mature, 12 fertilized, 11 embryos!
ET: 1 blast transferred, 2 frosties!
:bfp: 

*MissAnnabelle*
Me - 26, DH - 27
Married since September 2010
TTC #1 since February 2011
MFI
IVF Cycle #2
Cyst drained on 8/29
Stimming with Follistim and Sol.X since 8/31
ER: 9/12 8 retrieved - 6 fert. 2 ab. 4 left-please grow!
ET: 9/15 transferred two 8-cell and one 10-cell
Beta on 9/28 - 308 :bfp:

*L4hope*
Me - 31, DH - 32
Married since - July 26 2008
TTC Since Jan 2011
DH- fine; Me no LH Surge and high day3 estradiol
FET #1
Transfer- 9/28
:hugs:

*HappyBunnyAB*
Me 35 DH 36
Married since 2009
TTC since 2010
Me PCOS, DH VR, low count
IVF #1
Stimming - Lupron 9/6 - & Follistim 9/15 -
ER: 9/25, 25 Eggies!
ET: ?
:hugs:

*chichifab*
Me 30 DH 34
TTC for over 3 years
Me both blocked tubes, DH all fine
IVF #1 - Gonal F and Centrotide short protocol
17 eggs retrieved (9 for me as I was egg sharing)
1 5dt, none to freeze, BFN
IVF #2 - Gonal F and Centritide short protocol 
23 eggs retrieve - no transfer, eggs attacked be bacteria in the lab
IVF #3 - Gonal F and Supricor long protocol 
8 retrieved, 1 5dt, BFP!!! Miscarriages at 5 weeks 
IVF # 4 - Gonal F and Supricor long protocol, steroids and baby aspirin 
EC 25/09
Beta on 9/10: 98 :bfp:

*beo2012*
Me - 33 (low amh 0.46)
DH - 29 (morph, motility, and low count)
18 months of trying
Tried Clomid and Trigger Shots twice
Just completed 1st IVF/ICSI Cycle
8.9.12 - Started BC pill
9.1.12 - Started Stims
9.13.12 - Egg Retrieval - 11 eggs, 7 fertialized via ICSI, only 2 made it to Blastocyst stage(not sure of grading - clinic doesnt disclose)
9.14.12 - Started Progesterone Vaginal Gel and Estrace
9.18.12 - Embryo Transfer - transferred the 2 that made it
Continuing Progesterone and Estrace until Beta test 
Beta on 9/28: 401 :bfp:

*Alicatt* :hugs:

*Savanna* :bfp:

*Rachoo* :bfp:

*AnnetteCali* :bfp:

*Victory78* :bfp:


----------



## surrender

Hi SignoraL! Good to see your post. My hubby and I got married in 2011 and we both have kids from our previous marriages, but we want a baby together and have been trying with no success. I am 41 and he is 46. I have always been fertile and he has a low count. Anyway after much contemplation we have decided to give IVF a shot and am planning on going in September. Excited and nervous!! Hopefully this will be a postive, beautiful journey for us ALL!!

Cheers!:thumbup::baby:


----------



## wish2havbaby

HI surrender and signoral

I am a first time user on a forum. I am starting my 1st and I pray only try of ivf with icsi next month aswel.
we've been tryin to concieve about 4years now.
Unexplained infertilty.
I hope we can all be buddies through our journey.
:hugs::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## SignoraL

Pleased to meet you surrender and wish2havbaby! I'm excited that we get to go through this together? I'm eager to go to the doc tomorrow (for once). I'm kind of not expecting to get my protocol yet, but here's hoping. Tonight I'm just going to go home and relax because my appointment is at 8:30 and it's about a 40-45 minute drive with traffic to my doctor's office. Take care and :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join. We are also doing IVF in Sep/Oct. DH has a set of twins from a previous relationship and had a vasectomy reversal a year ago. We are both 35 and I suffer from PCOS. I am currently on BCP and my protocol appt is next week. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## star7474

Hi everyone

I'm currently going through my 1st treatment of ICSI at the moment, I've had all the checks & it appears I'm ok but when my OH did his second SA it showed he had a low count so here we are! I'm off for my 2nd scan tomorrow to see how my follicles are looking but I've got a feeling I won't be ready for egg collection on Monday as I don't feel any different on the meds, no bloating, headaches etc.

Although my other half keeps saying PMA, PMA! 

All the best ladies!


----------



## Arimas

Hi Ladies!
I am happy to see a thread with IVF for Sept/Oct since I just got my IVF calendar from my RE today :) 
I am schedules for ER on Sept 19 and ET on Sept 24 (may change by a day or so).
This will be my second IVF so I am hoping this time around it works. I look forward to not only getting support but to be able to give my support to everyone on this thread.
Take care ladies


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey everyone:) Can I join too?
I am also doing my second IVF with ICSI in September. I started my lupron on Monday and have and e/r date of September 10th.


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hey Ladies....

Looks like i will be joining you too. Thanks for starting this thread! I will be starting my second IVF cycle some time in September. 

A little about me... I've been married/ttc for a little over 2 yrs. I've has several iui's .. actually got pregnant with one of them... but sadly miscarried at 10 weeks. We have unexplained infertility... although.. i'm almost certain it's my OLD ass eggs. even though the doc disagrees! lol...

My first IVF cycle was pretty stressful... my mom was diagnosed with end stage renal failure.. pretty stressful time for the family .I did not get a bfp that cycle.

I decided to do the FET a few months later, as I felt my mom was stable. While on my first day of bed rest... she took a turn for the worse... i raced to the hospital to be by her side. I said.. if God wants us to have a baby.. he will do it with bed rest or not. Unfortunately, my mother passed away that night... no bfp for me that cycle. 

So needless to say... it has been a stressful few months! I asked the doc to plan my next cycle after my mom's memorial. We are spreading her ashes at sea Sept 7th.. and I didn't want to be close to ET during that time. 

So.. that's my story! i'm praying this next IVF cycle sticks because truthfully, I don't know how much more of the disappointment I can take .... let alone.. the expense! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us!!! I start birth control pills for a few weeks on day 3 of my period.. that should be next week. So it looks like i will start stimming the second week in September!

xoxoxo 

thanks for listening to my loooong story!! oxox


----------



## wish2havbaby

Hi Everyone

Its so good to have a place were I can speak to women who understand what i am goin through. I always tell my DH, I feel so alone. But now i hav all u wonderful ladies.
Im on Day 3 of AF. Fertility specialist said to come in for appt on the 12 September to start lucrin injections and BT.
Hope u wonderful girls have a wonderful day.

:flower:
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

p.s . is it normal to be irratable to go for a family members kids party?
especially since i dnt have any babies yet.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

AnnetteCali - I remember you from the june/july thread. I'm sorry to hear of your moms passing, I know that she will be guiding you from heaven now. I had a family crisis myself last cycle and I am praying for a stress free (from outside sources anyways) second cycle. 
How many frozen embryos did you get last cycle? I didn't end up with any, so I have to do the retrieval again on September 10th.

Wish2 - I am also gratful for the support of the other woman on here. It is nice to join a smaller thread like this because you become close and familiar with the other women on it. I might not be the person to ask about being irritable. The longer I struggle in this process the more irritable and bitter I get. I avoid social situations when possible and have deleted my facebook a month ago.


----------



## divee

hi ladies, i am glad that we had this forum, we are also considering ivf this october, my ob recommend us for the procedure, we also have undefined infertility. Dh has 4 kids from previous marriage but still we want to have one of our own. My ob gave me premarin because she said that my endometrium doesn't reach the ideal thickness. 
At first i felt terrified with the idea of ivf, considering stressful steps and ofcourse the expenses but i am so glad and thankful that i have a very supportive husband.
Its nice to have buddies undergoing the same boat as i have. 
I hope all of us will be bless with the little one we are all praying for.


----------



## wish2havbaby

Thank you for your post. People arnt so understanding about my situation. We really didnt ask for this. Sometimes i get more than irratable.
Pray this cycle you will have a BFP.


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wave: ladies, can I join too :)

DH and I have been TTC for almost 3yrs and have lost 8 angels in that time. We have been married for almost 3yrs but been together for 10yrs. DH was diagnosed with a Reciprocal Balanced Translocation of 14 & 15 and I was diagnosed with Coeliac Disease. DH has a very high sperm count (737 mil) and I have a low AMH of 10.

I am currently on BCP and on day 2 of my Syneral Spray. EC is scheduled for 21 Sep and we are having a IVF/ICSI/PGD cycle. Looking forward to going through this journey with you all

Sending loads of :dust: to all of you


----------



## divee

hello ladies, i just want to ask anyone from this thread if you are familiar with premarin?
We are planning to start ivf by october, hopefully this will be a smooth one and i am praying that this will be our first and last procedure. Praying for a successful one for all of us.


----------



## surrender

Hi ALL!! This is my First IVF, something I failed to mention and first time on a forum, so not familiar with all the lingo. lol. I wish us all a happy, successful, loving journey. Happy we can support each other though this. It can be stressful on our relationships with our partners and I feel it's good to have other sources of support so we don't dump too much on the men as they have enough of their own stuff to deal with and don't really understand the female psyche no matter how hard they try. Bless them. My hubby is amazing yet he is not a woman and can only see things from a male point of view, which is good because then I can be the obssessive neurotic one in all this! hahaha! Anyway I am very excited. Good luck to us ALL and babydust all around! I will be going to the doc second week sept God willing to start the process.


----------



## surrender

How was your appointment SignoraL? I am in Dubai so my timing maybe off. Sorry if thats the case.


----------



## SignoraL

Hi ladies! I'm so glad that you're all on here and we can support each other on this journey! For those of you that have been through such hardships, your strength and persevernce is an inspiration. I'll be praying that this September/October IVF cycle works for each of us! Babies in 2013!

For those of you who have been through this before, any recommendations? I'm doing acupuncture and taking supplements (CoQ10Inositol, L.Arginine, and Melatonin, as well as DHEA, which my doctor prescribed), but anything to make it easier emotionally? I have done yoga in the past, but my friend in IRL who went to our doc said that once I start stimming, he won't want me to do yoga or any intense physical activity (which probably leaves walking - luckily it's starting to get cooler here in the Washington, D.C. area, where I am). Arimas, you had something about meditation in your siggy - do you do any CDs like Zita West? Or something else? I read a book that recommended putting together a IVF Care Package - all kinds of treats, beauty products to pamper myself, magazines, funny movies and DVDs to get through the 2WW, so I'm working on that now. Anyone try this?

surrender - appointment went well, although I was a bit worried at first. I have a cyst on my left ovary and my doc has mentioned this each time I've been in (I started seeing him in February) and he forgot it was there and was almost ready to cancel because of it. But he looked at my chart and realized that it had been there each time and it had not grown, so we could move forward with the IVF. I got my protocol and I start down-regging on Sept. 6 and stimming on Sept. 10. My ER is scheduled for Sept. 21 and my ET is scheduled for Sept. 26. I'm praying that on Oct. 12 (my 31st birthday), I'll be preggo! 

How is everyone else doing? I see ERs are coming up for some! Best of luck and lots of :hugs: Keep up the PMA!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Signoral - we have the same ER date :dance:


----------



## surrender

SignoraL; I also have a cyst in my left ovary and it has been there for a couple of years now and hasn't grown, so we have that in common. Eat lots of orange and dark green veggies as they are high in Folic acid for example;
acorn squash, hubbard squash, butternut squash, pumpkin, carrots, sweet potatoes, bok choy, dark green leafy lettuce, romaine lettuce, watercress, broccoli, kale, spinach, collard greens, mustard greens, turnip green.

Meditation is fantastic, I have been practicing the Japanese (zazen) style, i.e. sitting still in silence, for 3 years. I went to a Zen Buddhist Monastery in the catskills, where we were taught by the monks. It's called the Dai Bosatsu Zendo. I am sure you must have a zendo or two in Washington. Usually they have an open night of meditation for all to attend. Good way to get into meditation, sitting with others and learning from them. That worked for me. 

Welcome all! Praying for us all! :hugs:
Miss Redknob you are a brave woman i am inspired!! :happydance:
AnnetteCali sorry for the loss of your mom, sending you big warm hugs. xoxo
wish2havbaby it's ok to feel our feelings it's called "being human". :brat: Sending you hugs, happy, positive vibes :hug:


----------



## surrender

Here are some other veggies:

:thumbup: beet greens, kale, mustard greens, amaranth greens, lettuce, broccoli, green beans, cabbage, cucumbers, peas, green peppers, brussels sprouts, artichokes, leeks, scallions and zucchini.


----------



## surrender

Folic acid is a type of vitamin B that is also sometimes called folate. Folate helps support normal nerve function and the production of red blood cells. According to the March of Dimes, women who are pregnant or are trying to conceive should include folate in their diets to ensure the development of a healthy baby. Women who do not consume enough folic acid are at risk for carrying a baby with neural tube defects, or abnormalities in the formation of the spine and brain. A large selection of foods are natural sources of folate, but supplements can also boost intake when needed.

Beef Liver;
According to The World's Healthiest Foods, a service of the George Mateljan Foundation, folate is generally not naturally ocurring in meat products. The one exception to this rule is calf's liver. A 4-oz. serving of liver contains more than 860 micrograms (mcg) of folic acid. Recommended daily allowances of folic acid for pregnant women vary according to the source; the American Pregnancy Association suggests a daily intake of 600 mcg, while the March of Dimes reports that multivitamins containing 400 mcg of folate are adequate. Even taking this variation into consideration, women who can stomach calf's liver consume much more than the RDA with just one serving.

Beans;
Beans of all kinds can provide with plenty of folic acid to support baby's development. According to The World's Healthiest Foods, beans including kidney, garbanzo, pinto, black, navy and lima, as well as cooked lentils are all "very good' sources of folic acid to support a healthy pregnancy. Beans of this type contain between 156 and 357 mcg per cup. Green beans also contain folate, but in much smaller amounts, with only about 40 mcg per serving. Women who eat beans and lentils for their folic acid content may choose to pre-rinse canned beans before eating to remove excess sodium, in an effort to control water retention.

Fruits;
A variety of fruits are high in folate. The American Pregnancy Association recommends oranges as a good source of the nutrient, especially orange juice from concentrate. Per piece, an average orange contains approximately 40 mcg of folate. Papaya is another excellent source of folic acid for the fruit-loving mom, weighing in at 115 mcg per whole fruit. Other fruit sources of this B vitamin include strawberries (25 mcg per cup), raspberries (31 mcg per cup) and cantaloupe (27 mcg per cup).

Vegetables;
A wide range of vegetables are high in folic acid and can help a pregnant woman get her daily allowances. Green peas, spinach and other greens, mushrooms, asparagus, eggplant, corn, carrots, as well as cruciferous vegetables such as cauliflower and broccoli contain folic acid. Asparagus and spinach are at the higher end of the scale, with each cupful providing 262 mcg. Eggplant and carrots fall short of being excellent sources of the nutrient, each one offering less than 20 mcg per serving


:dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

AnetteCali I'm sorry to hear about your mom. I'm sure she is watching and guiding you to your bfp. 

Wish2havbaby - sometimes it can be. I have a brother and sister and I'm the only one with no kids of my own and I'm the oldest.


----------



## wish2havbaby

Hi All you Lovely Ladies
:winkwink:

This is my first time doing ivf aswel. I have also been doin light exercise and eating my fruits and veggies. My FS put me on folic acid,pregnacare and omega vitamins and supplements. But Ive been reading alot of acupuncture posts. I have never done acupuncture, and i am really considering trying it. How often should i go for an appointment and what can i expect from treatment? is it painful?

I went for my family members kiddies bday party this weekend, it was ok, i took my little baby boy( he is a 3year old maltese dog) but he is the most loving and understanding creature ever. He always keeps me going. :blush:
But the worst thing was shopping in the baby aisle, my God,i just find it so hard to resist buying baby clothes before even being pregnant. my mom always tells me i shouldnt, but i have quite a few baby rompers already.
:brat:

Surrender - you have your doc appointment second week of sept. what date?
Will you be starting on lupron? Its so true about over worrying our hubbies. I do that all the time, and still think, he is a man, he really cannot understand exactly how i feel. I am so grateful I have the support of all you lovely ladies.

Signoral-what are you gonna be down-regging with? and stimming with?I hope you'll be preggo on your bday.:hugs:

HappyBunny- We will defentely get to have our babies too and then our little ones can play with their cousins.

Praying we all have BFP's.
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## SignoraL

Hi ladies! Hope you all had a nice weekend!

AnnetteCali, I'm so sorry to hear about your mom, too. I can't imagine going through all of these infertility issues and that as well. I pray that this cycle works for you!

Surrender, thanks for all the tips on the healthy foods! I'm usually pretty good about eating healthy - both before and after we started trying, but I was a little more relaxed about what I ate last month. :blush:

Miss Redknob - that's awesome! I'm really happy about it being a Friday and hope it doesn't change for any reason. I have to work our annual benefit event on Sept. 29 (I work at a performing arts center) and I didn't want to be in bad shape for it. 

wish2havbaby, I have a hard time too with kids' birthday parties, especially my nephew's. DH's brother and SIL have a 2-year-old and they got pregnant with him on their first try. When we first started trying, they were nowhere near planning their second, but they're now about 31 weeks preggo with their second (again, another first try). We went up for our nephew's birthday back in April and luckily they accidentally spilled the beans over the phone a few weeks before, so we didn't have to learn about it in person. But it was still very tough being around her and being around the kids. 

Also, I'm stimming with Bravelle and Menopur (and then I think it says something about Lovenox - for blood clots? - this was handwritten next to the days I start stimming) and then later I'm taking Ganirelix. Actually what I will be taking on Sept. 6 is Cabergoline, which it looks like is supposed prevent OHSS. I read online that someone recommended to get a box with compartments to store all the meds for each day. I think I'm going to do that.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wish2havbaby- I did Acupuncture and I loved it. It didn't hurt at all. I went every two weeks and for about two months. It did relax me and I fell asleep every single time. I stop doing it because it git expensive, but I might go back right before my transfer. 

Signoral- good luck on stimming. Did they tell you when your er would be? 

AFM, I have my protocol appt tomorrow and I'm very excited. Now we are just praying we find some sperm. DH had a VR and we have been trying to freeze some sperm just in case and the last three times we've found nothing. I'm waiting for them to call me and give me good news.


----------



## kchope

Hey there...

Sounds like I'll be more in line with everyone's timing on this thread. This will be my 2nd Ivf. My 1st Ivf was successful but we ended up losing the little bean @ 7 weeks. We've been TTC#1 for 2 years. My DH has low everything so it seems IVF is our only route. It looks like ER and ET will be towards the end of September. I still have 1 week of BCP and will start Lupron injections this week. I did accupuncture with my 1st IVF but don't think I will do it this round. As for being alone - that's me. I just don't have it in me to discuss this with any of my friends who all have babies. I wish everyone the best of luck!
Hugs to everyone!!


----------



## Arimas

kchope- *HUG* Sorry to hear about your loss. I hope this second time you get your BFP and it sticks.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Wish2havbaby - I have been doing acupuncture weekly for the past 6 weeks, my clinic suggested it. Like Happy bunny said it can get expensive though, I pay $65 AUD a week and claim $24AUD back from my Health fund. I am doing it for my first cycle and if it unsuccessful I probably won't continue.

Signoral - Hope they don't change the date on you :hugs: Friday is a good day then we have the weekend to relax (even though I will be on 6 weeks leave from work :haha:)

Happy Bunny - Hope the doctor has some good news for you :thumbup:

Kchope - sorry about your loss, hope this cycle is a lucky one for you :hugs:


----------



## Arimas

Hi Ladies,

My acupuncturist told me to stop eating dairy and bread two weeks prior to my ER, has anyone else been told this??

Those two food items are a must in my daily food intake, i dont know how i will do it.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Kchope - :hugs: I'm sorry for your loss. I'm on my first week of BCP.

Mrs redknob - I didn't get any good news. 

Arimas- I'm not doing Acupuncture but I've hear that before. I hope to do couple of sessions before ER and I will ask. It would be hard for me as well.

AFM, our 4th attempt still no sperm. So DH and I talked about extraction and he agreed to do it. I told him we can hold off and them do the November cycle but he said he doesn't want to wait. We are paying out of pocket so now we are up to $17,000. I dunno what to do. I know he is willing but just to think of all the pain he is going to go through.


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies :wave:

Hope you dont mind me joining this thread as i will be doing ER & ET end of sept. A little about myself to start My DH was diagnosed with Hodgkins Lymphoma cancer in June 2010 and had to under go intensive chemotherapy and a stem cell transplant. One of the side affects to this treatment was infertility and there was a 90% chance of this happening. He did freeze some sperm prior to the treatment since we had no children previously. He has since got the all clear and was put into remission in March 2012 where we found out that the treatment had made him sterile. Good job we got those frozen! We then put things on hold as we where getting married in the April 2012.

This brings me to the here and now. We got our schedule last week and i started Burserelin injections last tuesday. Due to start Menopur on 14th sept with ER potentially on 27th Sept with hopefully 5 day blastcyst before transfer. 

Been reading everyones posts and am looking forward to doing this journey with you all. :happydance:xx


----------



## surrender

SignoraL, thats good you are a healthful eater, I am as well but can get lazy and fall off the wagon, though I workout regularly and am in pretty good shape, it's still a challenge to be balanced and not be an extremist. I am excited for you as you have already started your process, and I can learn a lot from you in that regard. So thanks for sharing :kiss:

Wish2havbaby, my appointment will be around Sept 16 depending on AF, not sure what I am going to take but I am excited!! I totally identify with your temptation to buy baby stuff, it's hard to resist but I am trying my best to wait :coffee::happydance:

Kchope, So sorry for your loss. God willing this time it will stick and you will have a beautiful baby.:hugs:

Aramis, Accupuncture is great I have started it twice a week since I have almost 3 weeks left before starting IVF. I am also off diary and gluten, it's hard initially but when I am willing to do whatever it takes to increase the chances of having a baby and this is really not such a big sacrifice. :pink:

HappyBunnyAB sorry to hear about the no :spermy: I understand your frustration especially with how expensive this process is. Hang in there, praying for you and sending to tons of :hug:

I wish you all a beautiful day/evening, sending us all :dust:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Wow - looks like we are getting a lot of late September transfers! Let's hope that this is going to be a lucky thread and that we see a lot of BFP's :)

I was eating really healthy and juicing veges for a while, but that was way too much for me, so now I just try to be balanced. I did start taking some royal bee jelly for this cycle, but I stopped when I started my Lupron - just in case.

I had my ultrasound on Monday and they saw a large cyst on my right ovary. Thankfully my estrogen was below 100 so they are not going to cancel my cycle. The downside is that I have to go in to get it drained tomorrow morning and it is basically the same proceedure and the retrieval and that is something I am not looking forward to doing - especially since I will have to do it again in a week and a half - but oh well - anything we can do to get our bfp:) I will be starting my stims as planned on Friday.


----------



## Sandy83

Miss Annabelle - Sorry to hear they found a cyst but good news that they arent going to cancel your cycle.:wohoo: As you say we will do anything to get a BFP. Be thinking of you tomorrow.:hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wave: Sandy welcome to the group

Sorry about the cyst Miss Annabelle hope the procedure goes well :hugs:


----------



## Athena

Hi Ladies, hope I can join :flower:

I started Northisterone last weds and started sniffing on Friday. So far I feel good, if not a little tired and just overwhelmed by the whole thing. This is our first and only try at ICSI. You can see in my siggy our journey so far. 

I can't believe I'm finally at a place where I can join one of these threads, it's an exciting time as well as completely nerve wracking as all you wonderful ladies know only too well. I'm so happy to be able to share with you all. 

The one thing I am wondering about though is my FS told me not to take ANY vitamins at all apart from folic acid and liquid iron (I'm slightly anaemic) I was taking all sorts and have stopped them altogether apart from my Royal Jelly which I have read such great things about I don't see how that could possibly do me any harm. He also told me to exercise as normal which for me is a couple of spin classes a week some high impact aerobics and the odd pilates. I have decided I will not be comfortable doing this amount of exercise around EC or ET even though he said it would be fine, I'm worried about my temp because I get really hot and all the jumping around and how that could affect things. 

It's so hard because obviously I want to do absolutely every conceivable thing I can to improve our chances as this one try will be our only try. I also found out I have low ovarian reserve which I was really shocked about. My number was 9.2 that coupled with DH low sperm and poor morph the outlook doesn't look great but I live in hope our prayers will be answered. I'm also relieved to have the end in sight and finally know one way or another if we will have a baby as this has been going on so many years. 

Well I am booked in for my blood test on 6th Sept and then no news is good news and I should start injections on the 7th if all is well. 

Fingers crossed for you all and Good Luck to everyone :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Athena

Sounds like you have had a rough time lately. Can i ask why are the NHS only funding 1 cycle? We are going through the NHS with ICIS and get 3 cycles, Does it depending on the hospital/area?

When will you be looking at EC xx


----------



## Athena

Hi Sandy

We only get 1 cycle funded in our area :( devastating as feel sure it would work if we got more than one shot at it! I do hold out some hope though as there is a thread on here about ivf/icsi and so many ladies on there got lucky first time. I suppose we still have a chance at FET if we get frosties but will just have to wait and see.

I think EC will be around Sept 28th eeeek! I really can't wait but makes me nervous writing it down haha! It looks from your post we will be within a day or so of each other, how exciting! xx


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah i will be looking at EC on 27th Sept give or take a day so can go through this together with the rest of the Ladies on this thread as there seems to be a lot about the same time. Its very exciting but sometimes when i sit back and look at it it's really scary as well. 

As you say there are loads of BFP that i have seen with IVF, ICIS on first attempt so will keep my FX for you. xx


----------



## Athena

Thanks Sandy :hugs:

It is so nice to know there are other ladies going through the same thing. Makes it all that much more bearable doesn't it. 

xxx


----------



## Sandy83

It makes all the difference, i feel like i can come on and discuss all my worries and also look at what other people have been through which always gives me hope.:kiss:

If all goes to plan have will you be given the option of a 3 day or 5 day blastocyst or do you not get to decide? xx


----------



## AnnetteCali

MissAnnabelle said:


> AnnetteCali - I remember you from the june/july thread. I'm sorry to hear of your moms passing, I know that she will be guiding you from heaven now. I had a family crisis myself last cycle and I am praying for a stress free (from outside sources anyways) second cycle.
> How many frozen embryos did you get last cycle? I didn't end up with any, so I have to do the retrieval again on September 10th.
> 
> Wish2 - I am also gratful for the support of the other woman on here. It is nice to join a smaller thread like this because you become close and familiar with the other women on it. I might not be the person to ask about being irritable. The longer I struggle in this process the more irritable and bitter I get. I avoid social situations when possible and have deleted my facebook a month ago.

Hi MissAnnabelle... I remember your name too!  Thanks for your kind words about my mother.... it sure has been tough without her here. Hoping our less cycle will be stress free  My first cycle i had two frozens. The doc is hoping for more this cycle.I had 16 follicles.. but..only 10 mature. it was like the ovaries were on different pages in the process... so he's going to try to put them on the same page this cycle! fingers crossed!! all i need is one!!

keeping my fingers crossed for us!



wish2havbaby said:


> Thank you for your post. People arnt so understanding about my situation. We really didnt ask for this. Sometimes i get more than irratable.
> Pray this cycle you will have a BFP.

Wish: I am in the same boat as you and missannabelle. I go through phases where i'm very irritable... and slightly depressed for a day or so. i too have blocked quite a few people on facebook... i just cant constantly see their baby bumps... pics of their multiple children... ultra sounds... etc In the beginning when i first started doing that.... my husband thought i was crazy... but.. now he is starting to understand why it bothers me so much.

hang in there!



surrender said:


> SignoraL; I also have a cyst in my left ovary and it has been there for a couple of years now and hasn't grown, so we have that in common. Eat lots of orange and dark green veggies as they are high in Folic acid for example;
> acorn squash, hubbard squash, butternut squash, pumpkin, carrots, sweet potatoes, bok choy, dark green leafy lettuce, romaine lettuce, watercress, broccoli, kale, spinach, collard greens, mustard greens, turnip green.
> 
> Meditation is fantastic, I have been practicing the Japanese (zazen) style, i.e. sitting still in silence, for 3 years. I went to a Zen Buddhist Monastery in the catskills, where we were taught by the monks. It's called the Dai Bosatsu Zendo. I am sure you must have a zendo or two in Washington. Usually they have an open night of meditation for all to attend. Good way to get into meditation, sitting with others and learning from them. That worked for me.
> 
> Welcome all! Praying for us all! :hugs:
> Miss Redknob you are a brave woman i am inspired!! :happydance:
> AnnetteCali sorry for the loss of your mom, sending you big warm hugs. xoxo
> wish2havbaby it's ok to feel our feelings it's called "being human". :brat: Sending you hugs, happy, positive vibes :hug:

Thanks for the big warm hugs ! xoox 



HappyBunnyAB said:


> AnetteCali I'm sorry to hear about your mom. I'm sure she is watching and guiding you to your bfp.
> 
> Wish2havbaby - sometimes it can be. I have a brother and sister and I'm the only one with no kids of my own and I'm the oldest.

Thanks...I am praying for a bfp soon!!!



SignoraL said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you all had a nice weekend!
> 
> AnnetteCali, I'm so sorry to hear about your mom, too. I can't imagine going through all of these infertility issues and that as well. I pray that this cycle works for you!
> 
> Surrender, thanks for all the tips on the healthy foods! I'm usually pretty good about eating healthy - both before and after we started trying, but I was a little more relaxed about what I ate last month. :blush:
> 
> Miss Redknob - that's awesome! I'm really happy about it being a Friday and hope it doesn't change for any reason. I have to work our annual benefit event on Sept. 29 (I work at a performing arts center) and I didn't want to be in bad shape for it.
> 
> wish2havbaby, I have a hard time too with kids' birthday parties, especially my nephew's. DH's brother and SIL have a 2-year-old and they got pregnant with him on their first try. When we first started trying, they were nowhere near planning their second, but they're now about 31 weeks preggo with their second (again, another first try). We went up for our nephew's birthday back in April and luckily they accidentally spilled the beans over the phone a few weeks before, so we didn't have to learn about it in person. But it was still very tough being around her and being around the kids.
> 
> Also, I'm stimming with Bravelle and Menopur (and then I think it says something about Lovenox - for blood clots? - this was handwritten next to the days I start stimming) and then later I'm taking Ganirelix. Actually what I will be taking on Sept. 6 is Cabergoline, which it looks like is supposed prevent OHSS. I read online that someone recommended to get a box with compartments to store all the meds for each day. I think I'm going to do that.

Thanks SignoraL! Keeping my fingers crossed for you and everyone else! baby dust to all!



MissAnnabelle said:


> Wow - looks like we are getting a lot of late September transfers! Let's hope that this is going to be a lucky thread and that we see a lot of BFP's :)
> 
> I was eating really healthy and juicing veges for a while, but that was way too much for me, so now I just try to be balanced. I did start taking some royal bee jelly for this cycle, but I stopped when I started my Lupron - just in case.
> 
> I had my ultrasound on Monday and they saw a large cyst on my right ovary. Thankfully my estrogen was below 100 so they are not going to cancel my cycle. The downside is that I have to go in to get it drained tomorrow morning and it is basically the same proceedure and the retrieval and that is something I am not looking forward to doing - especially since I will have to do it again in a week and a half - but oh well - anything we can do to get our bfp:) I will be starting my stims as planned on Friday.

Oh no MissAnnabelle... hang in there. I had a cyst when i did my FET.. although.. i didn't have to have mine drained :(hope it goes well! xoxo


AFM: Still waiting on AF to arrive so i can start BCP for a few weeks.. then start stimming! I never thought i'd be so happy to see AF!! My cycles are usually every 26-27 days... like clockwork.. but... i'm on day 29 today and no sign of AF. cramping.. feels like she is on her way any minute.. but.. no sign of AF and no BFP. I took vitamin b6 complex this cycle... maybe or a week or so after ovulation... i wonder if that is screwing things up? I heard it extends the luteal phase.. and mine is usually 10 days.. so i thought that would help. hopefully i didnt ruin my body! lol... If AF doesnt show by the end of the work day.. I may run to target to get some first response tests.. those seem to be better than the blue dye ones that i used this morning! 

take care ladies... and i will be in touch! xo


----------



## AnnetteCali

Sandy83 said:


> It makes all the difference, i feel like i can come on and discuss all my worries and also look at what other people have been through which always gives me hope.:kiss:
> 
> If all goes to plan have will you be given the option of a 3 day or 5 day blastocyst or do you not get to decide? xx

With me, the lab decided when it was best to do the ET... depending on the growth of the embryos.


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks AnnetteCali, sounds like you have had a rough time lately. Im keeping my FX for you and hopeful AF wont come and you can get the test and wont need to go through anymore!:dust: xx


----------



## wish2havbaby

HI ladies

:nope: in my country the NHS does not exist. we have to pay for our treatment privately. :cry: all our treatment was paid in cash and cannot even be claimed from medical aid.:growlmad:

anyway we have saved alot of money to give us our 1st try at icsi ffrom the 4years that we have been trying for.

Miss annabelle- "anything to get our bfp" GO GIRL :thumbup: you can do it. Be positive.

Surrender - i am so excited to finally get to start this treatment and get a chance of falling pregnant and have a baby in 2013. I am also so nervous. Sometimes i feel like pulling out my hair from my head.:dohh:

Athena and sandy welcome to the thread.:hugs::hugs:
I am here to support you.:kiss:

Sandy- so sorry to hear about all the medical complications your hubby and you have been through. Thank God your'll froze some.:flower:
Best of luck. keeping my fingers crossed for u.:hugs:

Aramis- i am not sure about the dairy products stuff you were told about.

Maybe one of our lovely wonderful ladies can tell us more about what we should not eat while doing ivf.

Miss redknob - thank you for the insight. i called my clinic today and they said that they not sure about me doing acupuncture and they dont think that the doctor will recommend it.

kchope - so sorry to hear about your loss. I also dont have anyone to discuss this with. nobody really understands what we are going through. some people actually think i dont have any babies because i choose not to, because im busy in my career.
But i have been trying to conceive since i've been married, which will be 4 years next month 14 sept. and i've been at a FS for the past 3years.

I hope we all get the BFP we want.:baby::baby::baby::baby:

Signoral - how are you doin?

baby :dust: to all of us


----------



## wish2havbaby

Hi annettecalli - thank you for you post. I am not on facebook and stuff. But seeing people that are pregnant who dont want to be- irratates me. Lucky i have all you wonderful ladies who understand.

Signoral- i need to get one of those box compartments for my medications aswel. i am only gonna pick my medications on the 12 sept to start lucrin injections.
Tell me more about the ivf care package you were talking about. sounds like something that can keep me busy till its time to start.

Happy bunny- someone recommeded i do reflexology. not sure thou:wacko:
My clinic not sure that i should do acupucture.

have a wonderful evening/morning ladies:flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## SpiceGirl

Hi All,

I used this site when i was on clomid and then with all the stress etc... i havent used it in a while so apologies. Must remember that there are other people going through similar issues like me.

Story goes.........

Having gone to the doctors over 2 and half yrs ago about my periods being irregular and extremly heavy, had some tests done and basically told me that a coil would fix it. :dohh:

so being of an age where my hubby and i thought - well having the coil could mean delaying having kids best to find out what the actual issue is. I pushed to see a specialist and ended up going private. Turns out i suffer from Endometriosis - anyway cut a long story short. Had a operation to remove it, didnt ovulate and was put on clomid. Tried clomid and found out my Endometriosis came back...another operation. Due to age (im 31 and DH is 32) we were told after 1 yr of clomid that IVF would be the route to go.

NHS - well since i have moved area i dont qualify as i havent lived in this area for more than a yr. :growlmad: Therefore having to pay private which in the grand scheme of things i dont mind. But its frustrating, as i expect things to work quickly. Anyway the date is here now..... had my first consultation, on the pill and due to start the sulphur (sniffing drug) next weekend.

Praying and wishing and hoping it works first time...... trying not to get too stressed out with it. Easier i suppose than doing all the pregnancy/ ovulations sticks etc.... however more intrusive than naturally trying. I understand when people say - so and so is pregnant. Its like that for me too - Sister inlaw pregnant so are a few cousins. And it seems like everyone in the news is pregnant. oh well you never know ladies, this time in a few months is could be us. Fingers crossed


----------



## Sandy83

Sorry to hear about what you have gone through to get here. Can't believe your not covered under nhs coz you have moved. Anyway it's here now and you can join us all in our journey together. Xx


----------



## SignoraL

Hi everyone! 

*HappyBunnyAB*, so sorry to hear about your DH. It's good that he's so willing to go through this, but I know it's hard and it's shocking when you see how much it is. We just paid for all of our meds for our first cycle and we were floored. Our insurance doesn't cover it (although possibly a few things that have other uses besides IVF might be - but the injectables are what does it). :hugs: to you! BTW, my ER is Sept. 21. 

*Miss Redknob* - Six weeks! That's awesome! Good for you!

*Arimas* - that does not surprise me about the dairy and gluten. My acupuncturist gave me a book on diet for fertility and I've read a few other books that recommend that. I've gotten my DH to go organic when we eat at home, but since I do most of the cooking, I think he would freak out if I start eliminating those other things (especially gluten - we're both Italian-American and I don't think he'd take kindly to gluten-free pasta. Meal planning can be tough with this! *Surrender *- Good for you - how does your DH do with it? Men can be so stubborn - especially mine! 

*Miss Anabelle* - sorry about your cyst, but glad they aren't canceling this cycle. I'm sorry you have to go get it drained though but hopefully things will be better after it. 

*AnnetteCali*, FXd that this is it and you don't have to go through all of this again! Can't wait to find out what happens! 

*Khope*, *Athena*, *Sandy83* and *SpiceGirl* - Glad you are all joining us and look forward to getting to know you and supporting you on this journey. 

*wish2havebaby*, I read in a book on AC that putting together an IVF Care Package can help with the two-week wait or if you're having a low day. Collect some pampering items (I got sugar scrub, body butter and nail polish - Zoya makes a great one that's organic), magazines, books, DVDs, snacks, comfy PJs or loungewear, whatever that will cheer you up. I totally think the box for meds in a great idea - especially after getting our list and seeing how many there are!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome Sandy, Athena, SpiceGirl,

MissAnnabelle - good luck on your procedure. I hope everything goes well.

It sounds like we are all having EC around the same time. I'm hoping for a 5 day transfer. 

Have a great day ladies. I'll update you later on my protocol appt.


----------



## sweetc

Hi all - hope to join you as our ER/ET should be in early October. So a little later than you late September gals. This will be our second IVF after a BFN in February. I'll be on the microdose lupron flare protocol this time (vs long lupron last time). My doctor will do an endometrial biopsy in mid-September to ideally help with implantation. And I'm adding acupuncture this round, as well as reducing stress substantially (quit a part-time college instructor job, as well as some volunteer committments). I'm really hoping for success this time, as we decided we would not be going further if it is another BFN with no frozens.

I wish everyone the best and I certainly hope there are loads of positives in the next month or so!


----------



## Athena

AnnetteCali said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> It makes all the difference, i feel like i can come on and discuss all my worries and also look at what other people have been through which always gives me hope.:kiss:
> 
> If all goes to plan have will you be given the option of a 3 day or 5 day blastocyst or do you not get to decide? xx
> 
> With me, the lab decided when it was best to do the ET... depending on the growth of the embryos.Click to expand...

Same for me, am hoping for 5 day transfer though xx


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hi Ladies...


AF got me today... boo.. I am starting birth control on thursday... for three weeks.. then I start stimming . So it looks like I will have my ER in october!! Fingers crossed this cycle takes because I don't know how much more disappointment I can take :( 

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you ! xoox x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry about AF Annette :hugs:


----------



## wish2havbaby

hi ladies

annete-sorry about af. looks like we will have ER around the same time. mines will be 24 october. still got such a long time to pull. im planning to organise that ivf care package that signoral was talking about, just to keep myself abit busy. and not over stressing. :shrug:

Hi sweetc - welcome to this thread. sorry about all you've been through. hope this journey you will get a bfp.:thumbup:

Signoral - thank you for all your advice.:hugs::kiss:

Hi spicegirl - welcome to the thread. :hugs:


----------



## sweetc

The IVF care package is such a nice idea. While definitely doing something like that for myself, I will definitely do for my friends if any ever have to go through IVF. What a neat gift that would be!


----------



## kchope

Thanks to all you wonderful ladies welcoming me! I really look forward to our happy BFP journey together. You will have to forgive me if I do something inapproriate on this website as I'm still a beginner and don't know how to respond to all your comments :)

AnnetteCali - Sorry about AF arrival

Arimas & Surrender - I will need to do some homework on reducing dairy and bread/gluten products. I have not heard that before so it brings curiosity to my mind

MissAnnabelle - I hope all goes well with your procedure. It's nice to know that you can move forward with cycle and stimms

Athena - Keeping my fingers crossed for you and all the ladies going through this rough patch. I know there is an answer to all this we have endured.

I'm sorry for you ladies dealing with the NHS I can't imagine not having some of this covered through insurance and causing much unnecessary stress on trying to have a baby. I will have to be grateful for what the insurance covers here in the US regardless of some frustrating dealings. *hugs*

One more week of BCP....


----------



## kchope

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Kchope - :hugs: I'm sorry for your loss. I'm on my first week of BCP.
> 
> Mrs redknob - I didn't get any good news.
> 
> Arimas- I'm not doing Acupuncture but I've hear that before. I hope to do couple of sessions before ER and I will ask. It would be hard for me as well.
> 
> AFM, our 4th attempt still no sperm. So DH and I talked about extraction and he agreed to do it. I told him we can hold off and them do the November cycle but he said he doesn't want to wait. We are paying out of pocket so now we are up to $17,000. I dunno what to do. I know he is willing but just to think of all the pain he is going to go through.

Sounds like you have an amazing husband! I'm very happy that he's willing to do what it takes to get that BFP!


----------



## SignoraL

So sorry about AF, *AnnetteCali*. :hugs: I'm praying that this cycle works for you!

*kchope*, when is your ER? I have about a week left of BCP, too. 

*sweetc* and *wish2havbaby*, glad that you like the IVF care package idea! What are you planning on putting in yours? I have some organic sugar scrub and body butter and organic nail polish and my latest issue of Shape Magazine in there right now. Also going to add the September InStyle, some beach-type reading, a manicure kit, some DVDs of funny TV shows I love (How I Met Your Mother, Arrested Development - and maybe Gilmore Girls, which I've been meaning to try), and maybe some comfy new loungewear.


----------



## Athena

Hey girlies, so I've been reading that apparently having a bit of a giggle after ET can help, a few ladies have said that they watched rom coms and this really seemed to help so I'm willing to give anything a go! My ER/ET probs not until end Sept but just planning ahead.

I also wondered if any of you have a good happy/feel good book you could recommend to me? I always take a book to all my appts but they tend to be crime or a bit more serious, and I was thinking I should read something to help my mind stay positive and keep myself happy. Would love to hear what you girls think, or can recommend for me please?


----------



## wish2havbaby

HI ladies 

Hope all you wonderful gals are doing alryt and trying to stay positive.
:flower::flower::flower::flower:

Athena - a great book to help you stay positive ,if you havnt read it already is THE SECRET by Rhonda Byrne.

Hi Signoral - I also got some body butter,body wash,a manicure set. my parents wedding album -which i plan on updating the album. i got some aromatic room spray - to lift my moods aswel. 
just wanted to let your'll know that i read somewhere that you should avoid using aerosol perfume/deodrant on the day of ER and ET. 

sweetc - so true about doing the ivf care package for someone else.


----------



## surrender

Welcome Sandy, Athena, HappyBunny and sweet C!!:flower:

SignoraL, my hubby is eating healthfully but is has not given up dairy or gluten, though starting next week he is planning on starting the south beach diet. I am just focusing on doing my best to increase my chances of getting a :bfp: the rest is in God's hands. I feel quite amazing from detoxing from the sugar, gluten, caffeine and dairy. It was hard first couple of days but now am starting to feel clean inside. I love the idea of an IVF care package, I will definitely make one thanks for that!:thumbup:

Kchope, Definitely look it up diet makes a remarkable difference :icecream:
Annette sorry about :witch: God willing next one will be a success. Tough to wait :coffee: sending you :hug:

We don't have NHS here in Dubai, everything has to be paid out of pocket:grr: 
But it is all worth it in the end:baby::baby: 

I am taking hubby to the dead sea for his birthday:cake: this weekend for relaxation and cuddles looking forward to that. :plane:Have a wonderful weekend. Sending you all tons of love, laughter, hugs and :dust:


----------



## surrender

wish2havbaby said:


> HI ladies
> 
> :nope: in my country the NHS does not exist. we have to pay for our treatment privately. :cry: all our treatment was paid in cash and cannot even be claimed from medical aid.:growlmad:
> 
> anyway we have saved alot of money to give us our 1st try at icsi ffrom the 4years that we have been trying for.
> 
> Miss annabelle- "anything to get our bfp" GO GIRL :thumbup: you can do it. Be positive.
> 
> Surrender - i am so excited to finally get to start this treatment and get a chance of falling pregnant and have a baby in 2013. I am also so nervous. Sometimes i feel like pulling out my hair from my head.:dohh:
> 
> Athena and sandy welcome to the thread.:hugs::hugs:
> I am here to support you.:kiss:
> 
> Sandy- so sorry to hear about all the medical complications your hubby and you have been through. Thank God your'll froze some.:flower:
> Best of luck. keeping my fingers crossed for u.:hugs:
> 
> Aramis- i am not sure about the dairy products stuff you were told about.
> 
> Maybe one of our lovely wonderful ladies can tell us more about what we should not eat while doing ivf.
> 
> Miss redknob - thank you for the insight. i called my clinic today and they said that they not sure about me doing acupuncture and they dont think that the doctor will recommend it.
> 
> kchope - so sorry to hear about your loss. I also dont have anyone to discuss this with. nobody really understands what we are going through. some people actually think i dont have any babies because i choose not to, because im busy in my career.
> But i have been trying to conceive since i've been married, which will be 4 years next month 14 sept. and i've been at a FS for the past 3years.
> 
> I hope we all get the BFP we want.:baby::baby::baby::baby:
> 
> Signoral - how are you doin?
> 
> baby :dust: to all of us

I hear ya sista! Hang in there! We can all get through this without pulling our hair out. Stay positive:thumbup::happydance: and we are also paying out of pocket but what to do? hopefully there will be some good news for us all. :dust::dust:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Morning ladies - proceedure went well yesterday. It was a walk in the park compared to the retrieval - probably because I am not on stimms yet plus the fact that they were only in there for about five minutes draining one thing instead of 15-20 poking all over the place! Starting stimms tomorrow so I can be ready for my retrieval a week from Monday. Any ladies who have not yet done an egg retrieval - for this proceedure I brought a book, a bag of cookies, socks, slippers and a warm sweater. They have you get into the gown and give you a sheet and you have to sit in a chair on the IV for 30mins or so and the room is cold and the floor is cold! Then you have to sit there for 30mins or so after on the IV and you are even colder and you have to eat and drink and use the restroom before you can go - they have a basket of crackers - but I brought some cookies for obvious reasons:) I brought a book because even though DH is there he is too uncomfortable or nervous to be much company. That helped me at my little clinic - I'm not sure how things work at other places...maybe they give you a terry robe and slippers and have flat screens for all I know:p


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

MissAnnabelle - I'm glad you are done and on your way to stimming. This will be my first time so I'm kind of nervous. I hope this cycle works for you and you can be the first one to start the bfp's on this thread.

Signoral, what a great idea on the ivf package.

How is everyone else doing?

AFM, I meant to update you ladies yesterday. I had my protocol appt and it went well. The Dr did a pre-egg retrieval with a catheter and he said my cervix openning is too small. He said he was going to probe it when I was under anesthisia because if he did it then it would hurt. Otherwise I will get my embrios the old fashion way via fallopian tubes. I stop my BCP on 9/9 and start Lupron on 9/6. Then I have my first u/s on 9/14. It starting to feel so real now. DH is having a mini MESA on the same day as my retrieval. [-o&lt; that we get sperm!


----------



## Athena

Hey Wish, thanks so much for your suggestion I have just read the synopsis of The Secret and have decided this will be my IVF book! This is EXACTLY the type of book I was looking for, thank you hun xxx


----------



## kchope

SignoraL said:


> So sorry about AF, *AnnetteCali*. :hugs: I'm praying that this cycle works for you!
> 
> *kchope*, when is your ER? I have about a week left of BCP, too.
> 
> *sweetc* and *wish2havbaby*, glad that you like the IVF care package idea! What are you planning on putting in yours? I have some organic sugar scrub and body butter and organic nail polish and my latest issue of Shape Magazine in there right now. Also going to add the September InStyle, some beach-type reading, a manicure kit, some DVDs of funny TV shows I love (How I Met Your Mother, Arrested Development - and maybe Gilmore Girls, which I've been meaning to try), and maybe some comfy new loungewear.

Not sure of an ER date yet - knowing my body I would guess around Sept 21st. Sounds like we may be right around same timeframe :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Happybunny -thanks:) I hope so too! I see that there are a lot of late September retrievals on this thread. If all goes well my beta will be on the 27th. Don't be nervous - it isn't so bad, well it is but it is worth it in the end:) Just make sure that you take good care of yourself before, during and after. The doctor has a hard time getting the cathedar through my cervix as wel - he always has me cough a couple of times and that seems to help it go in. I started stimming tonight. Really hoping that I don't overstimulate this time. I'm sre they wont let me now that they know how I respond and everything.


----------



## wish2havbaby

hi ladies :winkwink:

I see things been going well. :flower:

Surrender - hope you have a great and fabulous relaxing weekend away. 
I'm getting my hubby to eat right too, though I don't think he will give up his dairy, since he has alittle in his tea. but I don't think that's too bad.
I've been detoxing aswell. Keeping away from dairy,sugar and caffeine. Its been ok though.

Miss annabelle - I'm glad that your procedure wasn't too painful for you and that's it out the way and you're ready to start stims. Thank you for your advice on what to take to the clinic for ER. I was planning to carry a little bag of my stuff aswel. Think it would be similar to when i went in for hysterscopy and lap.
I think we should include a sanitary towel aswel, because i did read that we can expect sum slight bleeding. mwah.:blush:

HappyBunny - glad that your protocol appointment went well. Everythings going to be fine. Stay positive as you are, you will get those sperm. My hubby is on fertimed - too increase sperm and quality. Did you FS recommend this?:hugs:

Athena - I also took out that book to read it again, its going to be my IVF book aswel. Thank you for reminding me about the book too.:thumbup::flower:

hope you ladies have a fantastic weekend. :hugs::kiss:

sending :dust:to all of us.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

MissAnnabelle, thank you how exciting to be stimming already! I'm starting to you tube the injections so I can make sure I do it right. I might have DH do them.

Wish2havbaby- Dr has him on a 1/4 of clomid. We were doing fertility blend but we stopped since the Dr is going to do MESA. We are now hoping to just have sperm. I don't wanna use donor.

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Happybunny- DH does mine. Last cycle I was bruised like crazy, so this time we are chilling the spot with ice first, pinching it and doing the injection slower. No bruises yet - I think it might hurt a little more doing it slower though.


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies

Sorry for being silent for a few days but got some bad news last week, DH's mam passed away on wednesday :sadangel: so havent been having a good time lately and think with my hormones being all over the place doesnt help. 

Everyone seems to be doing good and progressing well in this cycle. FX crossed for everyone. :thumbup: 

AFM - Been on Buserelin for 2 weeks now had no SF so far so FX! Next appt for scan is 13th and then start Menopur on 14th Sept so still another week to go. :flower:


----------



## Athena

Oh my goodness Sandy, how devastating for you and DH and am so very sorry to hear that news. :hugs:

I just have a quick question if I may; I finished taking my Norethisterone last tues of which I was taking 2 tablets daily for 7 days, so finished nearly a week ago now, I have continued using the suprefact nasal spray. I have a blood test booked for thurs but as of yet have not had a period or any sign of one, can anyone tell me when I can expect af to come? In my treatment schedule it says to make sure I've had a period before blood test. I'm just worried why I haven't had one if it's the norm?


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Athena. :cry:

Wish i could answer your question but i wouldn't have a clue with the meds you are on.:shrug: Hopefully one of the other ladies will be able to help. 

I know ive been on Buserelin for 2 weeks and my period is just about finished and have blood tests and scans booked for a week on thursday day before im due to start Menopur. 

If you are concerned i would ring to find out and put your mind at ease. Im sure its nothing to worry about. :hugs: xx


----------



## Athena

Thanks sandy, I think I will ring tmw if period still a no show x


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Well, my doctor just called and my bloodwork looks good, so next ultrasound and blooddraw on Wednesday morning. I have a lot of anxiety this cycle and can't shake this negative attitude. What is everyone else doing to stay positive and optimistic during this ordeal?


----------



## AnnetteCali

MissAnnabelle said:


> Well, my doctor just called and my bloodwork looks good, so next ultrasound and blooddraw on Wednesday morning. I have a lot of anxiety this cycle and can't shake this negative attitude. What is everyone else doing to stay positive and optimistic during this ordeal?

Keeping my fingers crossed for you MissAnnabelle. I was like you, I had mixed emotions my FET. After one failed fresh cycle , I tried to go into the next cycle with a positive attitude... but at the same time you want to protect your feelings in a way by not being so positive... if that makes sense? I tried to look at the FET as a "fresh start"... it was tough... many ups and downs! 

I am on birth control for 2 1/2 weeks then I start stimming... im excited... and nervous at the same time. 

Sending tons of baby dust to you!!This HAS to work for us!! I often think... "how can i be so unlucky"?!!! ugh!!

keeping you in my thoughts xoxox


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Annette - I hear you and that makes total sense. I actually said to the nurse last cyle - it has to work eventually right? I mean it's not like someone can just keep doing it over and over and it never works and she was like well - that could happen - for some people it doesn't ever work. I was like - oh great. 
I really do hope it works. I wonder what the percent is of women that it doesn't work for? I read somewhere that 1 in 4 IVF proceedures result in a live birth and our doctor gave us a 55-70% chance for success. I don't know. I think the worst part for me is feeling like I have no control over anything.
Your FET will be here before you know it. I see a lot of women here that have success with those. I heard that it is better sometimes than fresh because your body isn't under so much stress before transfer. I will be hoping for you as well as me this time :)


----------



## AnnetteCali

MissAnnabelle said:


> Annette - I hear you and that makes total sense. I actually said to the nurse last cyle - it has to work eventually right? I mean it's not like someone can just keep doing it over and over and it never works and she was like well - that could happen - for some people it doesn't ever work. I was like - oh great.
> I really do hope it works. I wonder what the percent is of women that it doesn't work for? I read somewhere that 1 in 4 IVF proceedures result in a live birth and our doctor gave us a 55-70% chance for success. I don't know. I think the worst part for me is feeling like I have no control over anything.
> Your FET will be here before you know it. I see a lot of women here that have success with those. I heard that it is better sometimes than fresh because your body isn't under so much stress before transfer. I will be hoping for you as well as me this time :)

You and I sound the same. I too said to my doc... " this has to work eventually". My poor doc is so sweet.. and genuinely stressed for me. It always stresses me out when he's looking at my chart because he looks genuinely stressed that he cant get me pregnant. I keep telling him.. " it's probably my old eggs.. lol.. " We have a good relationship together... as we should... he has been treating me for over a year between iui's and two ivf cycles. I had my FET last month... it's was a no go for me.. so this cycle will be fresh . I have mixed emotions... excited.... nervous... doubtful... hopeful.. I'm always an emotional wreck the last few days before the beta. ! 

I'm excited for you and hope this is the LAST time you will have to do this!!

xoxox


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks Annette :) Oh, okay, sorry I got that mixed up. How did the FET compare to a fresh cycle? I hope this will be my last time too, but if it isn't I hope I get at least one to freeze this time. How long do you have to wait in between cycles? Mine were back to back, but I'm not sure if you can keep going like that or not. I don't have that great a relationship with my doctor, so I don't ask the many questions. 
How many IUI's did you go through? I guess that we were lucky that wasn't even an option for us because I know a couple of women who went through 6 and 7 of those before doing IVF and that sounds like it would be so emotionally and physically draining to go through all of that before you even start IVF.
I'm glad that I got the chance to know you a little better and maybe we can try to keep eachother positive this time :)


----------



## AnnetteCali

MissAnnabelle said:


> Thanks Annette :) Oh, okay, sorry I got that mixed up. How did the FET compare to a fresh cycle? I hope this will be my last time too, but if it isn't I hope I get at least one to freeze this time. How long do you have to wait in between cycles? Mine were back to back, but I'm not sure if you can keep going like that or not. I don't have that great a relationship with my doctor, so I don't ask the many questions.
> How many IUI's did you go through? I guess that we were lucky that wasn't even an option for us because I know a couple of women who went through 6 and 7 of those before doing IVF and that sounds like it would be so emotionally and physically draining to go through all of that before you even start IVF.
> I'm glad that I got the chance to know you a little better and maybe we can try to keep eachother positive this time :)

You're welcome Annabelle :) The FET was A LOT easier compared to the fresh cycle . I believe the only injection I had to take was lupron to suppress ovulation. Oh... I also had to pump my body with estrace , and prednisone. I was pretty irritable with all of the hormones... but.. other than that... it was a breeze. The doc said he could control the lining a bit more with the FET as the date for transfer wasnt as set as it was with a fresh cycle. Needless to say.. it was a no go for me. I am stuck on me having low quality eggs. I transferred an AB AND BA the fresh and two BB's with the frozen. The doc seems to think i don't have an issue with my eggs....just yet. he did suggest a growth hormone i believe to help with the quality of my eggs. we will be trying that the fresh cycle.. although it's expensive... approx $1000 for 4-5 days worth . oh well.. when you are paying this much money per cycle.... i'm willing to try anything... in the hopes of it working.

I had approx 6-7 iui's before ivf. I got pregnant on the 3rd or 4th iui.. unfortunately.. it ended in a miscarriage at 10 weeks. the doc didn't suggest ivf partly because we have dual coverage and didnt have a co pay for our cycles.. and because he was hopeful that i would conceive again with iui. I think my last iui cycle... he was able to create 6 follicles... and that still didnt result in a pregnancy... that's when i said... if i didnt get pregnant with 6 follicles.. it's not going to happen with iui.. so i discussed ivf... and here i am! 

It's nice getting to know everyone.. and to know we are not alone in this difficult process. I'm glad I found this thread because to be honest.. the last thread I was a part of is sort of difficult to be in as everyone else has gotten their BFP.. except me.. or so it feels that way! It feels good to be in the same boat with other women.. I guess that's what i'm trying to say.. without sounding like a terrible jealous person! lol.. 

Keep us posted on your progress!! Time goes by so fast once you start stimming! xooxox


----------



## Sandy83

AnnetteCali - Sounds like you have had a rough time getting to where you are now. FX that this is your time :thumbup:

Miss Annabelle - Glad to hear your bloods are good, good luck for tomorrow with your scan and more bloods :happydance:

Athena - How are you getting on did AF show?:shrug:

Hope the rest of the ladies are doing well. :kiss:

AFM - Still on down reg injections, 14th cant come quick enough so i can start stims and feel like i am starting to get somewhere xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi ladies I started down reg yesterday start stimming on the 20th were doing icsi


----------



## surrender

SAndy I am so sorry for your's and DH's loss. Sending you big :hug: 

We just got back from the dead sea, had an amazing, relaxing 4 days, of sun and mud masks and floating in the amazing dead sea. :coffee:

Wish2havbaby awesome that you and DH are eating healthfully :munch: thats a huge plus :thumbup: I am constantly craving caffeine, can't believe what a powerful drug it is :dohh: and there was this amazing lemon tart at the dinner buffet where we were staying which DH enjoyed while I watched him :cry: OH well I am keeping my eye on the bigger picture :baby:

It's so good to hear where everyone is with their cycle and I am learning a lot! Looking forward to starting my IVF! Hope we all get :bfp: and can share our pregnancy journey with each other, God willing!:kiss::pink::blue:

:dust::dust:


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Surrender

Glad to hear you had a nice relaxing trip to the Dead sea, sounds amazing! 

So where you at no with appointments etc? xx


----------



## SignoraL

Sandy83, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. :hugs:

AnnetteCali, your strength through all of that just amazes me. I pray that this is the time that works for you. I've been on a thread where everyone got their BFPs right away except for me and it was so tough. I'm glad to be on here with all of you ladies and hopefully we will all be preggo very soon!

MissAnnabelle, thank you for all the ER tips! Will definitely come in handy. I do not think my place gives us snacks though! :( Might have to bring something! 

Surrender, glad you and your DH had a wonderful time at the Dead Sea. It sounds so incredibly relaxing! 

Welcome, wanabeamama!

I got my meds on Saturday, which was a bit overwhelming! (More about it in my journal). DH and I have an injection class tomorrow afternoon at my RE's office and then I have an U/S scheduled for Friday. I start stimming with Bravelle and Menopur on 9/10 (also with an injection called Lovenox, which is supposed to help with blood clots). I start Ganirelix on 9/15. 

Hope everyone else is doing well and had a great weekend! :hugs:


----------



## wish2havbaby

HI LADIES

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:
See you girlies are doing well and being positive.

Surrender - im glad dat you've had a good relaxation time before you start this ivf journey. I hope we get our BFP's with this cycle. I am so excited and nervous. My hubby and I are really starting to loose our minds with this continous talks of "what ifs". My appt at FS is next wednesday 12th Sept and i will be starting lucrin injections. Our 4year wedding anniversary is on the 14th. we are so nervous. I even forgot my dads bday is next week aswel.:dohh:
Stay away from the caffeine - we have to give up our bad habits to get what we want in the end. We want our baby or babies so just give up all the bad stuff. I am glad you didnt eat that tart.:kiss::thumbup:

Sandy 83 - Hi there.I am really sorry for your loss.sending you lots of :hugs: What you down -regging with and stimming with?
Hope we have a successful cycle.

HI Wanabeamma - welcome. Im also doing ICSI. i start lucrin on the 12th.

Annetcalli - I am excited and nervous aswell. Im feeling it abit difficult to contain my emotions lately. You have really had a tough ordeal. Hope you get your BFP with this cycle and it sticks.

MissAnnabelle - I agree with anettecali - its abit hard to stay completely positive because you want to protect yourself from a negative outcome. But we really have to try and stay completely positive to give ourselves the best chance of success. 

Sending us all :dust:


----------



## AnnetteCali

Sandy83 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Sorry for being silent for a few days but got some bad news last week, DH's mam passed away on wednesday :sadangel: so havent been having a good time lately and think with my hormones being all over the place doesnt help.
> 
> Everyone seems to be doing good and progressing well in this cycle. FX crossed for everyone. :thumbup:
> 
> AFM - Been on Buserelin for 2 weeks now had no SF so far so FX! Next appt for scan is 13th and then start Menopur on 14th Sept so still another week to go. :flower:


Sandy,

So sorry for your loss. Somehow I missed your post... my thoughts are with you and your DH.

xoxo


----------



## Sandy83

SignoraL - Not long now im sure the time will fly over xx


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks wish2havbaby and AnnetteCali its a hard time but getting through it. Just looking to the future at the min and hoping for a BFP. 

wish2havbaby - Im down regging with Buserelin and then start stims on 14th Spet with Menopur. Not long now for you too start its getting all exciting for everyone on this thread. xx


----------



## Athena

Hi all, hope everyone ok today.

Was just wondering, is anyone planning to test out the progesterone and keep testing or are you going to wait? I don't know if I will be able to bear it!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

MissAnnabelle said:


> Happybunny- DH does mine. Last cycle I was bruised like crazy, so this time we are chilling the spot with ice first, pinching it and doing the injection slower. No bruises yet - I think it might hurt a little more doing it slower though.

thank you for the tip. I'm so nervous about it!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandy - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I can only imagine how you are your DH are feeling right now. 

MissAnnabelle - FX's for you in this cycle. I'm glad everything looks good. Stay positive everything will be fine.

Surrender- I'm glad you had a great time at dead sea. It sounds like you really enjoyed your self. 

Signoral - Yay for meds! Now you are getting closer. Mine are coming tomorrow.

wish2havebaby - you are right about the bad eating habits. We need to get better for our babies. Congrats on your anniversary maybe your present will be your baby or babies.

Ladies - Are any of you on BCP? Do you have any pain in your ovaries? I swear I get an awful pain on my left one at night. I'm just curious if is me losing my mind.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Athena said:


> Hi all, hope everyone ok today.
> 
> Was just wondering, is anyone planning to test out the progesterone and keep testing or are you going to wait? I don't know if I will be able to bear it!

Hello Athena,

I don't know if I'm going to test early. I did it with my first IUI and it was heartbreaking seeing one line! I might wait until the weekend before my beta. Are you going to wait?


----------



## Arimas

HappyBunnyAB- I just stopped taking the BCP and yes I would have pain on my left side at nights sometimes. It would just feel like pressure or a slight pinch and then go away.


----------



## Athena

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Athena said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, hope everyone ok today.
> 
> Was just wondering, is anyone planning to test out the progesterone and keep testing or are you going to wait? I don't know if I will be able to bear it!
> 
> Hello Athena,
> 
> I don't know if I'm going to test early. I did it with my first IUI and it was heartbreaking seeing one line! I might wait until the weekend before my beta. Are you going to wait?Click to expand...

I think it would be sensible to wait but I really don't think I'll be able to I tested every month for years only to get bfn but this time different. I really don't know hun x


----------



## SignoraL

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Sandy - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I can only imagine how you are your DH are feeling right now.
> 
> MissAnnabelle - FX's for you in this cycle. I'm glad everything looks good. Stay positive everything will be fine.
> 
> Surrender- I'm glad you had a great time at dead sea. It sounds like you really enjoyed your self.
> 
> Signoral - Yay for meds! Now you are getting closer. Mine are coming tomorrow.
> 
> wish2havebaby - you are right about the bad eating habits. We need to get better for our babies. Congrats on your anniversary maybe your present will be your baby or babies.
> 
> Ladies - Are any of you on BCP? Do you have any pain in your ovaries? I swear I get an awful pain on my left one at night. I'm just curious if is me losing my mind.


I'm on BCP and I have a cyst on my left ovary and sometimes I feel a bit of pain (also, I normally feel that when I'm ovulating and right before and during AF). My cyst has been there since I started to see my RE in February and it hasn't changed, so I'm not sure if there's anything we can do about it.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Arimas said:


> HappyBunnyAB- I just stopped taking the BCP and yes I would have pain on my left side at nights sometimes. It would just feel like pressure or a slight pinch and then go away.

That is exactly how I feel! I thought it was only me going nuts!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

SignoraL said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I can only imagine how you are your DH are feeling right now.
> 
> MissAnnabelle - FX's for you in this cycle. I'm glad everything looks good. Stay positive everything will be fine.
> 
> Surrender- I'm glad you had a great time at dead sea. It sounds like you really enjoyed your self.
> 
> Signoral - Yay for meds! Now you are getting closer. Mine are coming tomorrow.
> 
> wish2havebaby - you are right about the bad eating habits. We need to get better for our babies. Congrats on your anniversary maybe your present will be your baby or babies.
> 
> Ladies - Are any of you on BCP? Do you have any pain in your ovaries? I swear I get an awful pain on my left one at night. I'm just curious if is me losing my mind.
> 
> 
> I'm on BCP and I have a cyst on my left ovary and sometimes I feel a bit of pain (also, I normally feel that when I'm ovulating and right before and during AF). My cyst has been there since I started to see my RE in February and it hasn't changed, so I'm not sure if there's anything we can do about it.Click to expand...

My first scan is on 9/14 so I guess I'll find out if I have a cyst or not!


----------



## julesjules100

Athena said:


> Hi Ladies, hope I can join :flower:
> 
> I started Northisterone last weds and started sniffing on Friday. So far I feel good, if not a little tired and just overwhelmed by the whole thing. This is our first and only try at ICSI. You can see in my siggy our journey so far.
> 
> I can't believe I'm finally at a place where I can join one of these threads, it's an exciting time as well as completely nerve wracking as all you wonderful ladies know only too well. I'm so happy to be able to share with you all.
> 
> The one thing I am wondering about though is my FS told me not to take ANY vitamins at all apart from folic acid and liquid iron (I'm slightly anaemic) I was taking all sorts and have stopped them altogether apart from my Royal Jelly which I have read such great things about I don't see how that could possibly do me any harm. He also told me to exercise as normal which for me is a couple of spin classes a week some high impact aerobics and the odd pilates. I have decided I will not be comfortable doing this amount of exercise around EC or ET even though he said it would be fine, I'm worried about my temp because I get really hot and all the jumping around and how that could affect things.
> 
> It's so hard because obviously I want to do absolutely every conceivable thing I can to improve our chances as this one try will be our only try. I also found out I have low ovarian reserve which I was really shocked about. My number was 9.2 that coupled with DH low sperm and poor morph the outlook doesn't look great but I live in hope our prayers will be answered. I'm also relieved to have the end in sight and finally know one way or another if we will have a baby as this has been going on so many years.
> 
> Well I am booked in for my blood test on 6th Sept and then no news is good news and I should start injections on the 7th if all is well.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you all and Good Luck to everyone :hugs: xxx

Hi ladies

I am sneaking a peak at your thread as I was part of the August/Sept IVF/ICSI thread. 

Anthea, I also have a low antral follicle count (9 when I had my first assisted conception appointment) and have low AMH too (2.6), both of which were a shock to me. We were really worried how I was going to respond to the gonal F stims for IVF given these numbers but I actually ended up producing c 11 follies, from which they got 16 eggs (13 going on to fertilise). 

Sandy83, I have actually got my first BFP from this first IVF so just want to say to you all that when it seems like it's never going to happen, things can indeed work out. 

Fingers crossed for you all (and for me too as its such early days!) and will peek back in to see how you're all getting on.

J x


----------



## SignoraL

Congrats, Jules! So happy that you finally got your BFP and thank you for the kind thoughts! I have low ovarian reserve, so hearing this helps a lot. Best wishes for a wonderful pregnancy to you. Hopefully we'll all be joining you soon!


----------



## Athena

Hi jules, oh my gosh congratulations!!! This fills me with hope I really want it to be my turn soon and all the other wonderful ladies here xxx


----------



## Athena

Why have we got low ovarian reserve?? I don't get it! It's my 32 birthday today and I'm starting to feel really old!!! All my friends have babies where is mine aaaaaaggghhhh! And all I wanted for my birthday was aunt flo to visit so I can start stims on fri, has she showed her face? No! Throwing a bit of a tantrum now!


----------



## julesjules100

Athena said:


> Why have we got low ovarian reserve?? I don't get it! It's my 32 birthday today and I'm starting to feel really old!!! All my friends have babies where is mine aaaaaaggghhhh! And all I wanted for my birthday was aunt flo to visit so I can start stims on fri, has she showed her face? No! Throwing a bit of a tantrum now!

Ack, who knows? Why do some people get cancer and not others etc. Maybe we had fewer eggs, maybe we shed more of then since birth. I thought that as I'd been on the pill for 18 years and not ovulating that I'd have more saved up. Sadly it didn't work out that way! Have faith and stay positive x


----------



## SignoraL

My mom, grandmother and great-grandmother all started menopause by their late 30s. My doc thinks they probably also had low ovarian reserve, but had babies earlier so it was a non-issue. It sucks but thank God we have this option and I think this will help us appreciate so much more because we want it so bad.


----------



## Athena

Definitely! I always say I will appreciate it so much more and try and enjoy every moment. I just can't wait to be pregnant I will be so excited every day :)


----------



## wish2havbaby

:wave::wave: Hi Everyone :flower::flower::flower::flower:

Athena -:cake: Happy Birthday. Im so sorry about what we all have to go through. Try to stay abit positive. Atleast we can have this treatment.Some people cannot even get a try at this. Try to read that book we were talking about. Maybe alittle prayer:baby: can ease you up allittle. I really don't know why we have to go through this. You're not old. Ive been to the fertilty specialist since Ive been 23years. Im now 25. Ive been trying since I have been married, dat will be 4years next week.

I am really sorry that this has to spoil your birthday. 
Stay positive. AF will be here soon. My ICSI supposed to be this month but was postphoned to next because my AF was also so late. I understand what you're being :brat: about.
Sending you lots of :hugs::hug:


----------



## wish2havbaby

Hi Ladies :flower:

MissRedknob - is it your birthday aswel. Happy Birthday.

Sandy83 -Yep. its getting exciting to start the meds soon. nervous about the injections though. You must hang in there too. Stay positive as you are.:hugs:

Athena - I am not sure about doing the tests yet. It is really heartbreaking to see a negative result. Now that we are doing this icsi treatment, I am trying to stay positive and maybe I will wait.

Happy Bunny - Thank you so much. I really want a baby for a present. I think its my time now. I pray God will answer my prayers.:baby: Fx for you too.:kiss:
I am not on BCP. I stopped those 4years ago and havnt been on it since. I have really bad pains on my left side aswel. I thought i was the only one.:wacko:
The last visit to the FS, he said something about it being "stuck in". I am not so sure whhat he meant about it. Going to ask him next week.:hugs:

Jules - Congrats on your BFP. i really am happy and have so much hope now that your IVF was a positive outcome. I want mines and all these wonderful ladies to have BFP's aswel. We all that to be were you are now.

Keep well girls.:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sandy83

wish2havbaby - Im so sorry your ICIS has been put back to next month thats so annoying! xx


----------



## wish2havbaby

Sandy83 said:


> wish2havbaby - Im so sorry your ICIS has been put back to next month thats so annoying! xx

Hi Sandy - Im ok with it. It will be abit quieter at work, atleast. I am so nervous and excited at the same time. 

Just waiting for next week to start with the lucrin injections and appointment at the FS.


----------



## Sandy83

Ill be keeping my FX for you. xx

Mind i have found the time has flown over since starting the buserelin so im sure it will be the same for you. xx


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Morning ladies :)
Just got back from my ultrasound and bloodwork. I was worried about doing my cycle right after my last one, but I am actually responding better than last time. My numbers are all good and I had a ton of follicles - 25 were big enough to measure. I asked him if he thought I had an egg quality issue and he said no - the reason for not so many eggs making it last time was the sperm and probably the dna of the sperm. MFI is so frustrating because there isn't anything that we can do that we aren't all ready doing and also to have everything go so well until the end and have the sperm be an issue still even with ICSI. I just wonder how many time we are going to have to go through all of this...arrrg. Oh well, what can you do but wait and hope and pray.


----------



## Sandy83

MissAnnabelle - Glad to hear you are responding better this time, sorry to hear that they are saying they may be an issue with the sperm but keep thinking positive, this could be your time! xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wish2havbaby - I'm sorry you have to wait another month. I really pray this is the last month for you and you get your baby I hope we all do! 

MissAnnabelle - That is a great number!:happydance: When is your next scan? We have MFI too and our only concern is finding sperm via MESA. 

Is anyone doing acupuncture?


----------



## Athena

wish2havbaby said:


> :wave::wave: Hi Everyone :flower::flower::flower::flower:
> 
> Athena -:cake: Happy Birthday. Im so sorry about what we all have to go through. Try to stay abit positive. Atleast we can have this treatment.Some people cannot even get a try at this. Try to read that book we were talking about. Maybe alittle prayer:baby: can ease you up allittle. I really don't know why we have to go through this. You're not old. Ive been to the fertilty specialist since Ive been 23years. Im now 25. Ive been trying since I have been married, dat will be 4years next week.
> 
> I am really sorry that this has to spoil your birthday.
> Stay positive. AF will be here soon. My ICSI supposed to be this month but was postphoned to next because my AF was also so late. I understand what you're being :brat: about.
> Sending you lots of :hugs::hug:

You are so sweet, thanks for the birthday wishes and pick me up. I was feeling a bit sorry for myself yesterday :cry: I know everyone hits a wall and thinks why me, I am just so annoyed at not getting my period so I can get on with stims. But I will just have to be patient, I suppose I have waited 7 years so a few more weeks can't hurt right!! :dohh:

I'm sorry your cycle got pushed back hun, that is soooo annoying. Look at us wishing for AF to come LOL! 

You are right about staying positive, and prayer also, this has kept me going all these years. I can't wait to start stimming though :happydance: It is an exciting time, but so many emotions, can't believe I felt so emotional yesterday I have managed to hold it together quite well so far. Like I said, coming on here and talking with you wonderful ladies is amazing, I don't know what I would do without BnB :flower:

Thanks again hun and hope everyone else doing well today :hugs:


----------



## Athena

MissAnnabelle said:


> Morning ladies :)
> Just got back from my ultrasound and bloodwork. I was worried about doing my cycle right after my last one, but I am actually responding better than last time. My numbers are all good and I had a ton of follicles - 25 were big enough to measure. I asked him if he thought I had an egg quality issue and he said no - the reason for not so many eggs making it last time was the sperm and probably the dna of the sperm. MFI is so frustrating because there isn't anything that we can do that we aren't all ready doing and also to have everything go so well until the end and have the sperm be an issue still even with ICSI. I just wonder how many time we are going to have to go through all of this...arrrg. Oh well, what can you do but wait and hope and pray.

Good Luck Miss Annabelle, your follicle count is fantastic, well done!

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks Athena - Happy birthday! I think that stress can delay your AF too. Maybe plan a romantic weekend with your DH - then it will come for sure ;)


Happybunny - thanks for the well wishes:) He said probably Friday for my next scan, but I will hear for sure when they call this afternoon. Last cycle I had 30 follicles and 13 retrieved, but only ended up with one good quality 8 cell in the end, so anything can happen. I'm just hoping his sperm is better this time because he has been trying so hard with vitamins and cutting out - almost totally - alcohol - keep your fingers crossed for us :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

MissAnnabelle said:


> Thanks Athena - Happy birthday! I think that stress can delay your AF too. Maybe plan a romantic weekend with your DH - then it will come for sure ;)
> 
> 
> Happybunny - thanks for the well wishes:) He said probably Friday for my next scan, but I will hear for sure when they call this afternoon. Last cycle I had 30 follicles and 13 retrieved, but only ended up with one good quality 8 cell in the end, so anything can happen. I'm just hoping his sperm is better this time because he has been trying so hard with vitamins and cutting out - almost totally - alcohol - keep your fingers crossed for us :)

I have everything crossed for you including my toes! I'm glad your DH is trying too! You'll have your baby you'll see!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Athena, I agree with MissAnnabelle stress can delay your period! Happy birthday to you and I hope your wish comes true!


----------



## kchope

Hi Ladies,
Sorry for playing catch-up just got back from my inlaws cottage and always stay away from the internet when I'm at the lake. I try to reduce stress by not looking up a million things. I'm in this stage of playing out all the what if's and starting to get nervous. I hope everything works out for us gals! I've been thinking of all of u. 

Waiting for AF to arrive so I can start stims...

Sandy83 I'm so sorry for ur loss and hope the both of u can find some time to relax. It stinks that another curveball is thrown into the mix

Athena happy birthday to u! Hope u had a fab day!

Wish2havbaby so sorry that u got pushed back another month - stay strong and wishing u both a happy 4th anniv next week!!

Hugs to everyone!


----------



## kchope

MissAnnabelle said:


> Morning ladies :)
> Just got back from my ultrasound and bloodwork. I was worried about doing my cycle right after my last one, but I am actually responding better than last time. My numbers are all good and I had a ton of follicles - 25 were big enough to measure. I asked him if he thought I had an egg quality issue and he said no - the reason for not so many eggs making it last time was the sperm and probably the dna of the sperm. MFI is so frustrating because there isn't anything that we can do that we aren't all ready doing and also to have everything go so well until the end and have the sperm be an issue still even with ICSI. I just wonder how many time we are going to have to go through all of this...arrrg. Oh well, what can you do but wait and hope and pray.

Awesome news on ur follies! My dh has sperm issues as well and we're trying to do everything we can....this time I wish the issue was only me.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks kchope :) I hear that - I wish the issue was mine too - that way I could complain about it at least ..lol Is this your first IVF cycle?


----------



## Athena

Thanks Kchope, glad you managed to get a nice few days away by the sounds of it.

AF came this morning so I was able to go for my blood test, yippee!!!!

Have to wait until 5pm-no news is good news. As long as I don't hear from them I can start my injections tmw. Exciting :happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Athena glad AF decided to show and you can now start your injections. Its all exciting xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Athena, glad she showed up. Congrats on starting.

Kchope, it sounds like you had a great time. Glad to see you back. I hope AF arrives soon.


----------



## SignoraL

Hi everyone!

Athena, Happy Belated Birthday!!! I'm sorry I missed that! I hope you had a good day. Glad AF started for you and good luck with stimming!

kchope, Hope you had a nice vacay! Hope AF starts soon!

Wish2havebaby, sorry that your IVF cycle is being delayed. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

MissAnnabelle, great numbers! So exciting that your ER is coming up!!!
 
I'm on my last day of BCP and I'm scheduled to start stimming next Monday. We went into the REs yesterday for our injection class with the nurse. It was a little intimidating (I've never given myself a shot and hated needles - but ever since discovering I'm hyperthyroid, I've had to get used to them). As long as I can ice it. Ladies who have cycled before - do you use an ice pack or just cubes if you use ice? For 5 minutes? 

We also went yesterday to visit my friend Rosababy (she's a BnB friend and a friend IRL who became pregnant after her 2nd IVF cycle - she recommended our RE) and her DH in the hospital and met their newborn baby boy! It gave me a lot of hope. Hopefully we're in that same place next year. [-o&lt;


----------



## Athena

Hello girls, thanks for all the birthday wishes! I had a lovely day, my DH keeps saying it's my birth week and keeps spoiling me!! 

I watched the dvd this afternoon so I am prepared to give myself the injections, I'm a bit nervous and can't believe it's all coming to an end, I hope it all works out ok and I respond well. I'm quite looking forward to injecting now!

SignoraL that is so special you went to see your friends newborn, I bet that was really emotional. I hope we're all in the same position next year xxx


----------



## Athena

Ps that's a good idea about the ice, I'm going to do that, hopefully I won't feel it then! x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Athena said:


> Hello girls, thanks for all the birthday wishes! I had a lovely day, my DH keeps saying it's my birth week and keeps spoiling me!!
> 
> I watched the dvd this afternoon so I am prepared to give myself the injections, I'm a bit nervous and can't believe it's all coming to an end, I hope it all works out ok and I respond well. I'm quite looking forward to injecting now!
> 
> SignoraL that is so special you went to see your friends newborn, I bet that was really emotional. I hope we're all in the same position next year xxx

Good luck on the injections. I did Lupron all on my own today. I was really nervous but I did good. I'm sure you'll respond well.


----------



## wish2havbaby

HI Ladies :flower::flower::flower:

I see most of you have started injections already.:thumbup:

HappyBunny - Thank you so much. I hope this will work out well for all of us. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed. Good girl:happydance: you doing your injections all by yourself. For how long will you be on the lupron?
I'm not doing acupuncture currently, but i am thinking about it. you?:shrug:

Kchope - Thank you for wishing us well for our anniversary. Nice to hear that you had some relaxation aswell. Sounds nice, about the lake and cottage.:flower: I also got that habit about looking up a milion things. lol

Athena - Good news about AF. and now you can finally start injections.:thumbup:

Signoral - Good news to start stimming. I will be visiting the RE's next wednesday for injection class with nurse. 
Congrats to Rosababy. Wish her the very best with her new bundle of joy. I pray that we will all be joining her soon.

Surrender - How you're doing?
MissRedknob - Are you ok?

Keep well Ladies. Time is coming up for us all.:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SpiceGirl

Hi Ladies - Sorry i havent been on. Busy with work and then took ages for me to find this thread. Still getting used to it. lol

Anyway after a quick catch up- 

Sandy83 - condolences on your loss. 

All -congrats to everyone who is starting medication. From some of the names you have mentioned of the drugs - i dont seem to be using the same ones. Should i be worried? Is there a difference in the drugs?

I start my Suprecur tomorrow, which is the stimulant. Have you guys had any sides effects with your stimulants? 

Thinking happy positive thoughts peeps. :hugs:


----------



## SignoraL

SpiceGirl said:


> Hi Ladies - Sorry i havent been on. Busy with work and then took ages for me to find this thread. Still getting used to it. lol
> 
> Anyway after a quick catch up-
> 
> Sandy83 - condolences on your loss.
> 
> All -congrats to everyone who is starting medication. From some of the names you have mentioned of the drugs - i dont seem to be using the same ones. Should i be worried? Is there a difference in the drugs?
> 
> I start my Suprecur tomorrow, which is the stimulant. Have you guys had any sides effects with your stimulants?
> 
> Thinking happy positive thoughts peeps. :hugs:

I wouldn't be worried. Your doctor is choosing what he or she thinks is right for you based on your diagnosis. I see the same doc that my friend did and we had different diagnoses (she had blocked tubes, I have diminished ovarian reserve), so our meds were different. She did two cycles before getting pregnant and she had different meds for each one and just happened to respond better the second time, but plenty of people get preggo the first time around too.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wish2havbaby, they didn't tell me how long. They said I don't stop until they tell me to. The case said enough for 14 days. The follistim is intimidating. I hope I get instructions for that. I was so proud of doing it on my own. Good luck next Wednesday. Will you be doing your own or DH?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

SpiceGirl said:


> Hi Ladies - Sorry i havent been on. Busy with work and then took ages for me to find this thread. Still getting used to it. lol
> 
> Anyway after a quick catch up-
> 
> Sandy83 - condolences on your loss.
> 
> All -congrats to everyone who is starting medication. From some of the names you have mentioned of the drugs - i dont seem to be using the same ones. Should i be worried? Is there a difference in the drugs?
> 
> I start my Suprecur tomorrow, which is the stimulant. Have you guys had any sides effects with your stimulants?
> 
> Thinking happy positive thoughts peeps. :hugs:

Hi spicegirl, I agree with signoral everyone gets different meds depending on what they need. Sending you happy thoughts for no side effects.


----------



## kchope

MissAnnabelle said:


> Thanks kchope :) I hear that - I wish the issue was mine too - that way I could complain about it at least ..lol Is this your first IVF cycle?

this will be our 2nd IVF and trying to stay very optimistic!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

kchope said:


> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Thanks kchope :) I hear that - I wish the issue was mine too - that way I could complain about it at least ..lol Is this your first IVF cycle?
> 
> this will be our 2nd IVF and trying to stay very optimistic!Click to expand...

This is my second cycle as well and it is definitly a lot harder to stay optimistic. If you ever want to get really pessimistic you should check out 'trying again after a failed cycle' I like to save my rants for that thread;)

Looks like it will be a Tuesday transfer for me instead of Monday. I don't think I will overstimulate this time because I feel a lot better and only did 75 of the follistim last night and am off of it now and am just going to coast until trigger - with the exception of my lupron and sol.x I forgot to ask what my estrogen was today, but my cycle day 6 was 1579 which is better than last cycles cycle day 7 at 2090. Tuesday is our 2 year wedding anivesary and according to IVF due date calculator our due date would be my husband's 28th birthday....so that has to give it some good karma:) b/w tomorrow and u/s and b/w on Sunday then they will let me know for sure.


----------



## kchope

Happy Friday Ladies!

AF has arrived so if all checks out on Monday at RE I will start stimming with Follistim! I feel like it took forever to get here from my MC back in April but I'm feeling strong at the moment and look forward to being prego!

have a nice weekend ladies!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hey ladies, we are due to start our first IVF cycle in sept/oct. I am due to start Metformin next week and will start my injections to stim with my next period. Feeling very apprehensive about the whole business! We have been trying for 20 months and are unexplained. I am 37, OH is 46 and neither of us have any kids. I have a high AMH hence the reason for the metformin. Wishing you all luck and it's nice to have somewhere to turn where people understand what you are going through.:flower:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

How exciting MissAnnabelle! You will be our first bfp! It's gotta be good karma being your anniversary and DH birthday. Best of luck to you.

Kchope, glad AF showed up. You are getting closer. Keep up the positive thoughts.

Welcome bluebell! All the ladies on this group have been very helpful.


----------



## Athena

Hi Spicegirl, I agree with the others, your Dr will be prescribing what is right for you. Also a lot of the names are the generic names like I'm on 'Suprefact' as a suppressant which I believe is just another name for buserelin. The only symptoms I've had are a couple of headaches which went away with paracetamol and a bit of insomnia but I don't sleep well anyway.

Did my first injection today or rather DH did it, I hardly felt a thing. I was well impressed with DH I think he enjoyed being part of the process which was nice. He's getting quite excited which is unusual for him as he tends to be the strong silent type! He even brought me home two rabbits as a present today, I was really surprised. We've called them Trixie and Pixie, they're really cute!

Have a great weekend everyone x


----------



## Athena

Bluebell bun said:


> Hey ladies, we are due to start our first IVF cycle in sept/oct. I am due to start Metformin next week and will start my injections to stim with my next period. Feeling very apprehensive about the whole business! We have been trying for 20 months and are unexplained. I am 37, OH is 46 and neither of us have any kids. I have a high AMH hence the reason for the metformin. Wishing you all luck and it's nice to have somewhere to turn where people understand what you are going through.:flower:

:wave: Bluebell welcome to the thread. The IVF process can be overwhelming at times but we are here to support you xxx


----------



## wish2havbaby

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Wish2havbaby, they didn't tell me how long. They said I don't stop until they tell me to. The case said enough for 14 days. The follistim is intimidating. I hope I get instructions for that. I was so proud of doing it on my own. Good luck next Wednesday. Will you be doing your own or DH?

Hi HappyBunny - :flower::flower: I'm not sure yet whether i can inject myself. I'm abit afraid of the needle and i always flinch when they have to take my bloods. Needless to say i am a dentist and poke everyone everyday,but i am scared to poke myself. Think my DH will have to do it except I am frightened he will hurt me more. I will have to take the injections for 1 month. :baby: That we get our babies.:hugs:


----------



## wish2havbaby

:winkwink: Hi Everyone
Hope u ladies are having a fab weekend.:flower:

Spicegirl - I agree with the previous comments about the meds. Different countries will use different brand names and most are generic names aswel. Your doctor has worked out the procedure specific to you. I am also on different meds compared to what some ladies are on. Hope you won't have any side effects from the meds. keep well :hugs:

Missannabelle - Wishing you the very best for Tuesday Transfer. HAPPY ANNIVERSARY for tuesday aswel.:flower: Its Good karma indeed. You are gonna be the first BFP.:hugs:

Kchope - good news that AF arrived and you can now start your meds.

BlueBell - Welcome to the thread. We are here to support you through this. It's nice to have somewhere to speak to people openly and who understand you cos they are going the same thing.:hugs:

Good news athena about your DH reaction to the treatment and the meds. You have good support from him.:thumbup:

keep well ladies


----------



## SignoraL

AF came this morning so stimming starts on Monday! Will post later, but hope you all are having a good weekend!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Maybe Tuesday wont be our lucky dat after all. The dr just called and my estrogen is too high to trigger (5000) so we have to wait until it goes down. I have another scan and bloodwork tomorrow so I will update tomorrow afternoon....getting nervous so send some good vibes our way!


----------



## Athena

Hope everyone having a nice weekend.

Good Luck for starting stims SignoraL.

Hope you get to trigger soon MissAnnabelle, good luck at yr scan!

xxx


----------



## macca197831

Hi everyone, thought I would join in. I'm starting the short protocol on the 18th so ET is likely to be early to mid Oct sometime. Feeling very nervous but a little bit excited! X


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

MissAnnabelle said:


> Maybe Tuesday wont be our lucky dat after all. The dr just called and my estrogen is too high to trigger (5000) so we have to wait until it goes down. I have another scan and bloodwork tomorrow so I will update tomorrow afternoon....getting nervous so send some good vibes our way!

Sending you some good vibes! I hope you can trigger!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

macca197831 said:


> Hi everyone, thought I would join in. I'm starting the short protocol on the 18th so ET is likely to be early to mid Oct sometime. Feeling very nervous but a little bit excited! X

Welcome! I felt the same way. Good luck on your upcoming cycle!


----------



## Athena

macca197831 said:


> Hi everyone, thought I would join in. I'm starting the short protocol on the 18th so ET is likely to be early to mid Oct sometime. Feeling very nervous but a little bit excited! X

Good Luck Macca! x


----------



## Athena

Question for those who have stimmed, how many days did you stim for, is there a set number of days or is everyone different? Thanks x


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Athena said:


> Question for those who have stimmed, how many days did you stim for, is there a set number of days or is everyone different? Thanks x

I did 8 days of follistim and 9 of sol.x


----------



## kchope

MissAnnabelle said:


> Maybe Tuesday wont be our lucky dat after all. The dr just called and my estrogen is too high to trigger (5000) so we have to wait until it goes down. I have another scan and bloodwork tomorrow so I will update tomorrow afternoon....getting nervous so send some good vibes our way!

Oohhh missannabelle!!! I'm so sorry for your frustration and not being able to trigger. You must have a lot of emotions flowing through you right now. I will keep my Fx for you. On another note I checked trying after a failed cycle and boy could I have unloaded a couple months ago on that topic. Keep your chin up and try not to stress (lol I know it's impossible):hugs


----------



## Miss Redknob

Athena said:


> Question for those who have stimmed, how many days did you stim for, is there a set number of days or is everyone different? Thanks x

I am stimming for 12 days with Puregon 150iu and Syneral Nasel Spray


----------



## Athena

Hi all, is it quite normal to have very painful twinges in ovaries when stimming? I'm getting scared of ohss, I feel I am on quite a high dose (225 of menopur) because of my low egg reserve. I'm just feeling a bit worried :( Don't have any other symptoms of ohss just hoping for reassurance pain is normal! x


----------



## Miss Redknob

I spoke to the nurses about OHSS and they said just make sure you drink at least 2l of water a day and after ER drink Powerade/Gaterade and it will help :hugs:


----------



## Athena

Thanks MissRedknob, keep forgetting to drink water :dohh: I find it hard forcing it down but I will! Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

My Nasel spray (Syneral) has made me so thirsty I crave water lol


----------



## MissAnnabelle

kchope said:


> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Maybe Tuesday wont be our lucky dat after all. The dr just called and my estrogen is too high to trigger (5000) so we have to wait until it goes down. I have another scan and bloodwork tomorrow so I will update tomorrow afternoon....getting nervous so send some good vibes our way!
> 
> Oohhh missannabelle!!! I'm so sorry for your frustration and not being able to trigger. You must have a lot of emotions flowing through you right now. I will keep my Fx for you. On another note I checked trying after a failed cycle and boy could I have unloaded a couple months ago on that topic. Keep your chin up and try not to stress (lol I know it's impossible):hugsClick to expand...

Thanks kchope. My estrogen was 7700 yesterday, so we just gotta keep scanning until it goes down. Just worried about getting less eggs and lowering our chances, but we don't have a choice really so just hanging on and praying for the best. I will keep you posted. How are you?


----------



## SignoraL

Sorry you cannot trigger yet, Miss Annabelle. Praying that it will be soon. :hugs:

Athena, this is my first IVF cycle, but I have on my schedule to stim for 10 days (3 vials of Menopur and 3 vials of Bravelle). I did my first this morning and folks are right; Menopur really does burn!) I mixed the meds and DH gave me the injection and then I went and laid in bed with a heating pad while DH cleaned everything up. 9 more days to go.

Has anyone had to inject Lovenox before? I have to do it tonight. Not looking forward to that one because I read it can leave big bruises and hurts a bit more.


----------



## Athena

Hi Signora, wow congrats on yr first injection. Yes it does sting doesn't it, ouch!

I hope I don't have to stim for too long, I am finding I have headaches and just don't feel myself, I know a lot of it is prob the stress of the whole thing. GL for the next 9 days!

Hope everyone else ok x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Athena, I haven't started yet but mine should be around 9 days.


----------



## SpiceGirl

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the advice about the drugs. I get so much conflicting information on the internet and send myself into all manner of worries. This forum really helps put my mind at ease.

Happy Bunny - DH will be coming with me for all my appointments. Think what Athena mentioned is true - ensuring the DH is kept in the process, the easier it is for both of us. We go to the doctors on the 19th to start the injections. Hoping the DH will take over this part, as im really scared about injecting myself. In fact im kinda freaking out about having injections everyday........

Bluebell - welcome to the forum. I have found it useful reading and chatting to people who are going through the same process. I know family and friends are there for us but no one really knows what it actually feels like to have IVF unless you actually go through it. 

Update on progress so far: With the nasal spray no real side effects yet. So im not sure im using it correctly as most of the spray drips out (sorry i know gross right). Do you always get side effects with the Suprecur / Buserelin? What kinda symptoms should i be expecting. I have been told to use this spray till they collect the eggs. So in total about 3.5 weeks. 

Will use your guys recommendations to drink plenty of water to help ease the headaches. I managed to get really bad congestion in my head prior to starting my treatment, and as a result had an ear infection at the same time. So i thought the headaches were related to that. Didnt know that Suprecur/ Buserelin could contribute towards that as well.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

SpiceGirl, I was told to drink one gallon of water per day. It's hard but I'm getting it done. I'm sorry I have no advice on the meds since I'm taking different meds. Don't stress so much. I know its hard to stay positive but you will get your baby. I'm glad your DH is attending all of your appts we all need the support!


----------



## Athena

Hi Spicegirl try not to worry about the injections, seriously I am a wuss and was practically crying before DH gave me the first one but I really did not feel the needle go in, it is so tiny, honestly, please don't worry.

As for the spray, my FS told me I don't need to sniff whilst spraying as it will be absorbed anyway but I found it all completely drips out so I have found that sniffing gently before you spray and then sniffing as you spray and you don't get any drips, hope that makes sense. That's how I do it anyway otherwise it is all dripping down my face and I don't think it would work unless sniffed! 

Hope you're feeling ok hun x


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey guys - retrieval is on for tomorrow :) Wish me luck!

I never did the nasal spray, so am not much help. I have been drinking a lot of gatorade lately in preparation.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good luck MissAnnabelle!


----------



## Athena

Oh MissAnnabelle yay! Good Luck hunni, thinking of you xxx


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks girls:) I will update with my egg count tomorrow!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Good Luck MissAnnabelle, hope you get lots of eggies :)


----------



## SignoraL

Best of luck, MissAnnabelle!!! Prayers for lots of gorgeous eggies!!!:hugs:


----------



## SignoraL

Thinking of you, MissAnnabelle! Can't wait to hear your egg count! 

Hope all of you ladies are doing well!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

MissAnnabelle, waiting to hear your egg count...


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey guys. We got 8 eggs - he said they were all mature - whatever that means..lol Fertilization report tomorrow....praying that sperm quality has improved this time so that we can get two good ones in the end.


----------



## Athena

Fantastic news! Well done :) look forward to hearing progress report x


----------



## SignoraL

That's wonderful! Congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

That is great! I hope you get great news tomorrow!


----------



## kchope

Wonderful News MissAnnabelle!!! You had 8 mature eggs which means all of them have a chance to get fertilized. Sometimes eggs are not mature at time of ER and cannot be used for fertilization. You're looking to be in great shape!! hugs to you!


----------



## kchope

SignoraL - I hope you are doing well stimming! Are you still on schedule for next Friday ER? Next week can't get here soon enough for us!

HappyBunny - when do you start stims? Sounds like you have to be really close?

Spicegirl - I agree 100% - I need to stop looking up everything on the internet and getting conflicting info. It's causing me to 2nd guess everything so this time round I've been trying to be better!

AFM, I'm on day 3 of stims. So far so good except I would think the skin around my belly would have toughen up some from my first round of IVF back in March but I'm still bruising so now I can play connect the dots. I go in on Friday to see how I'm coming along. Hugs to all you ladies! :hug:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Kchope- I'm glad you are stimming. Grow follies!! I'm supposed to start on Friday but we have a bit of a problem. My DH is supposed to have MESA done and we just found out its going to cost an additional $7000. So we were going to borrow from our 401K but they won't let us to it because it has to be an incurred medical bill. So right now we are waiting to hear from them. If they don't give us the money then I'll have to stop and wait until we save up the money.


----------



## AnnetteCali

yay Mrs. Annabelle!! Looking forward to hearing the progress!! 

AFM, I have 4 more days of birth control.. im expected to start stimming next Thursday! I'm excited, nervous, optimistic and pessimistic at the same time!! 

I really hope this cycle takes.. i hate the side effects from all of the hormones. I'm sooo bloated today... i look like i'm 6 months pregnant... and I feel like a cow!! And these side effects are just from birth control and lupron :(

Thanks for listening to me vent! 

xooxox


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies 

Hope everyone is doing well. Things are starting to move for everyone and hoping for some :bfp: very soon. 

Miss Annabelle - Seems like you have had a bit of a rollercoaster ride over the last couple of days. Glad to hear you are back on track and had ER. Looking forward to your post to see how those little embies are doing. :hugs:

SpiceGirl - I have been on Buserelin for just over 3 weeks and havent really had much side effects apart from the odd hot flush now and again. Hope you are getting on ok

Happy Bunny - Really sorry to hear about the extra cost for you. How are things going do you know if you can carry on with this cycle? Thinking of you and keeping my FX'd :hugs:

Hope everyone else are progressing well :kiss:

AFM - Had scan today and everything is going swimmingly. Buserelin has done its stuff and womb lining is nice and thin and starts stims tomorrow and back next week for scan to decide on ER date :happydance::happydance:

sending everyone lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sandy83

Im wondering if any of you ladies can advise on the best way for injecting Menopur, as i can see a few of you have been stimming with it. The needle seems to be much bigger than the one ive been using for the buserelin. DH doesnt seem to think so but then he isnt the one injecting himself with it!

Also has anyone had any side effects from it? xx


----------



## SignoraL

Thanks, kchope! How are you doing? Is your ER still 9/21? I can't wait!

So excited to hear news from MissAnnabelle! Hope all 8 fertilized! It's great that they were all mature!

HappyBunny, so sorry to hear about the $! What is MESA?

Sandy83, glad your scan went well and things are looking good!

AnnetteCali, I feel so bloated too and I'm not even on Lupron. Every night when I go to bed I want to lay on my stomach, but it's too uncomfortable. Not sure that's from the stims or Lovenox.

Doing well with stimming (on day 4) and so far, ER is still set for 9/21, but have a doc appt. on Friday to check my progress, so we shall see. I hate the Lovenox shot I'm taking though. It's a blood thinner (my doc said I have clotting issues) and I read online that a lot of folks recommend icing it, which I have. But afterwards there's this really uncomfortable pressure on the injection site from inside my abdomen (almost like the medicine is trying to get out, haha). I only have 6 more days of stims and will be starting Ganirelix soon, but I think I have 27 more Lovenox shots. If I get preggo, I hope he won't make me stay on - some people take this throughout pregnancy!


----------



## SignoraL

Sandy83 said:


> Im wondering if any of you ladies can advise on the best way for injecting Menopur, as i can see a few of you have been stimming with it. The needle seems to be much bigger than the one ive been using for the buserelin. DH doesnt seem to think so but then he isnt the one injecting himself with it!
> 
> Also has anyone had any side effects from it? xx

It burns a bit, but a friend told me waiting a minute or two will help. I put a heating pad on afterwards. Our needle is very small though. We dispose of the one that comes with the syringe (mixing needle?) and use the Q-cap that comes with the Menopur and Bravelle (I mix 3 vials of each) to mix it, then we put a tiny needle on (I would check but I'm actually in bed with my heating pad right now because we just did my shot). No side effects other than that slight burning feeling.


----------



## Sandy83

Ive been doing my Buserelin just before i go to work and was told to do the menopur at the same time. will i need time after taking the menopur to allow for things to settle? xx


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey guys. I wish we had a status update on the first page or something because sometimes it is hard to remember where everyone is in their cycles. It sounds like a lot of you gals have started stimming already and seemslike there will be a lot of e/r's at the end of the month!

AFM - of my 8 - 6 fertilized and 4 are normal. So we have four and are transfering two on Saturday.


----------



## SignoraL

MissAnnabelle said:


> Hey guys. I wish we had a status update on the first page or something because sometimes it is hard to remember where everyone is in their cycles. It sounds like a lot of you gals have started stimming already and seemslike there will be a lot of e/r's at the end of the month!
> 
> AFM - of my 8 - 6 fertilized and 4 are normal. So we have four and are transfering two on Saturday.

Four is fantastic!!! So excited for you, MissAnnabelle!!! 

I've been just updating my signature, but I can put everyone's info on there, but do I need to keep track and update it regularly? I don't mind, but perhaps everyone can write exactly what they want posted. If someone has new info they want shared, they can just say SignoraL, update my status. 

Here's what I would write for myself:

*SignoraL *
Me - 30, DH - 30
Married since June 26, 2010
TTC #1 since June 2011
Diminished Ovarian Reserve and MFI
IVF Cycle #1
Stimming with Menopur & Bravelle since 9/10
Starting Ganirelix (antagonist protocol) on 9/15
ER: 9/21
ET: 9/26

Sound good?


----------



## Athena

Sandy83 said:


> Im wondering if any of you ladies can advise on the best way for injecting Menopur, as i can see a few of you have been stimming with it. The needle seems to be much bigger than the one ive been using for the buserelin. DH doesnt seem to think so but then he isnt the one injecting himself with it!
> 
> Also has anyone had any side effects from it? xx

Hi Sandy, the needle for my menopur is quite small also, I do squeeze my tummy skin together and then just jab it in lol! It does sting quite a bit after though.

So far apart from cramps on Monday and some ewcm today that I googled cos I thought I was ovulating but apparently it's normal as estrogen levels rise, I've had no symptoms. Had way more from down regging. I've got my scan first thing in the am to see how things are going, am a bit nervous as no symptoms after 7 days...really hope something going on down there x


----------



## Athena

MissAnnabelle said:


> Hey guys. I wish we had a status update on the first page or something because sometimes it is hard to remember where everyone is in their cycles. It sounds like a lot of you gals have started stimming already and seemslike there will be a lot of e/r's at the end of the month!
> 
> AFM - of my 8 - 6 fertilized and 4 are normal. So we have four and are transfering two on Saturday.

That's amazing news, so happy for you. So exciting :hugs:


----------



## Athena

SignoraL said:


> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys. I wish we had a status update on the first page or something because sometimes it is hard to remember where everyone is in their cycles. It sounds like a lot of you gals have started stimming already and seemslike there will be a lot of e/r's at the end of the month!
> 
> AFM - of my 8 - 6 fertilized and 4 are normal. So we have four and are transfering two on Saturday.
> 
> Four is fantastic!!! So excited for you, MissAnnabelle!!!
> 
> I've been just updating my signature, but I can put everyone's info on there, but do I need to keep track and update it regularly? I don't mind, but perhaps everyone can write exactly what they want posted. If someone has new info they want shared, they can just say SignoraL, update my status.
> 
> Here's what I would write for myself:
> 
> *SignoraL *
> Me - 30, DH - 30
> Married since June 26, 2010
> TTC #1 since June 2011
> Diminished Ovarian Reserve and MFI
> IVF Cycle #1
> Stimming with Menopur & Bravelle since 9/10
> Starting Ganirelix (antagonist protocol) on 9/15
> ER: 9/21
> ET: 9/26
> 
> Sound good?Click to expand...

This is a great idea! Miss Annabelle is right, it's hard to keep track of where everyone is. I will ask you to do my status tomorrow after my scan, hopefully will get some good news then. Hope I've got some nice follies growing, I'm so nervous!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

SignoraL said:


> Thanks, kchope! How are you doing? Is your ER still 9/21? I can't wait!
> 
> So excited to hear news from MissAnnabelle! Hope all 8 fertilized! It's great that they were all mature!
> 
> HappyBunny, so sorry to hear about the $! What is MESA?
> 
> Sandy83, glad your scan went well and things are looking good!
> 
> AnnetteCali, I feel so bloated too and I'm not even on Lupron. Every night when I go to bed I want to lay on my stomach, but it's too uncomfortable. Not sure that's from the stims or Lovenox.
> 
> Doing well with stimming (on day 4) and so far, ER is still set for 9/21, but have a doc appt. on Friday to check my progress, so we shall see. I hate the Lovenox shot I'm taking though. It's a blood thinner (my doc said I have clotting issues) and I read online that a lot of folks recommend icing it, which I have. But afterwards there's this really uncomfortable pressure on the injection site from inside my abdomen (almost like the medicine is trying to get out, haha). I only have 6 more days of stims and will be starting Ganirelix soon, but I think I have 27 more Lovenox shots. If I get preggo, I hope he won't make me stay on - some people take this throughout pregnancy!

MESA stands for Microscopic Epididymal Sperm Aspiration- They are going to open up my DH and extract his sperm in the morning before the retrieve my eggs. He is not looking forward to it :blush:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

AnnetteCali said:


> yay Mrs. Annabelle!! Looking forward to hearing the progress!!
> 
> AFM, I have 4 more days of birth control.. im expected to start stimming next Thursday! I'm excited, nervous, optimistic and pessimistic at the same time!!
> 
> I really hope this cycle takes.. i hate the side effects from all of the hormones. I'm sooo bloated today... i look like i'm 6 months pregnant... and I feel like a cow!! And these side effects are just from birth control and lupron :(
> 
> Thanks for listening to me vent!
> 
> xooxox

I know what you mean about being bloated! I share your excitment! Think positive you are going to have tons of eggs and get a baby! :happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

MissAnnabelle said:


> Hey guys. I wish we had a status update on the first page or something because sometimes it is hard to remember where everyone is in their cycles. It sounds like a lot of you gals have started stimming already and seemslike there will be a lot of e/r's at the end of the month!
> 
> AFM - of my 8 - 6 fertilized and 4 are normal. So we have four and are transfering two on Saturday.

:happydance::happydance: so happy for you!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandy83 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Things are starting to move for everyone and hoping for some :bfp: very soon.
> 
> Miss Annabelle - Seems like you have had a bit of a rollercoaster ride over the last couple of days. Glad to hear you are back on track and had ER. Looking forward to your post to see how those little embies are doing. :hugs:
> 
> SpiceGirl - I have been on Buserelin for just over 3 weeks and havent really had much side effects apart from the odd hot flush now and again. Hope you are getting on ok
> 
> Happy Bunny - Really sorry to hear about the extra cost for you. How are things going do you know if you can carry on with this cycle? Thinking of you and keeping my FX'd :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone else are progressing well :kiss:
> 
> AFM - Had scan today and everything is going swimmingly. Buserelin has done its stuff and womb lining is nice and thin and starts stims tomorrow and back next week for scan to decide on ER date :happydance::happydance:
> 
> sending everyone lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:

I have my scan tomorrow and I hope to start stims tomorrow too! Our cycles will be very closed to each other! :dust:


----------



## L4hope

Hi ladies! Hoping I can join in with you all. I'm 31 dh is 32 with essentially unexplained infertility. I had my first IVF with ICSI end of July which was bfn. I'm gearing up now for FET scheduled for 9/28. Looks like quite a few will be having ER and ET around the end of the month!


----------



## Sandy83

Yay happy bunny hopefully can go through this together.:hugs:

Let me know how your scan goes today FX'd you start stims today. Did my first one this morning and wasnt as half as bad as i was expecting didnt even get a burning sensation like i was expecting but still early days :happydance:

L4 - Welcome, you should be on the same cycle as a few of us on this thread, I started stims yesterday and due to do this for 10 to 12 days before ER so looking sometime week commencing 24th Sept. How you getting on with your cycle so far? :kiss:


----------



## Sandy83

Miss annabelle - congratulations on your little embies. Good luck for tomorrow. Sending you lots of baby:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sandy83

Signoral - Think an update is a great idea. See below for my update. 

Me - 29, DH - 35
Married since April 2012
TTC #1Not TTC due to diagnosis but had plenty of practise!
DH infertile due to Chemotherapy
IVF Cycle #1
Stimming with Menopur since 14 sept 
ER: schedule for 27th but could be brought forward will have definite date on 2oth sept 
ET: unknown if 3dt or 5 day blastocyst??????


----------



## Athena

Went for scan this am, was not expecting much but had 12 follies on right and 5 on left ranging from 10-14. Yippee! She was going to do bloods in case I had too many but they don't normally do that until follie count is 20 and she said she didn't want to mess with my dose in case these ones stopped growing as good. Just hope I don't over stim over the weekend but I'm going back Monday for another scan so hopefully all will be fine.

My update, please SignoraL:

Me - 32, DH - 36
Married since - Dec 3rd 2005
TTC Since 2006
Low Ovarian Reserve and MF- low numbers and morph.
IVF w/ICSI Cycle #1
Stimming with 225 Menopur since 7/9
ER: Either next weds, thurs or fri!
ET: ? 

Hope everyone else doing ok and welcome to new posters. Have a great weekend x


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Athena - it sound slike you are going great!

L4hope - welsome to the neighborhood;)

HappyBunny - keep me posted on that. Hopefully your guys get enough for multiple cycles - hopefully you wont need it yet, but it will be nice to have to later. DH has poor quality sperm and it this cycle doesn't work we may try to get some sperm from a mesa and hope for better dna quality.

AFM - transfer is tomorrow and I am still pretty cramped up from er. Hoping to get a walk in or something today before I am on bedrest tomorrow. How much caffeine is everyone drinking? How many of you are ttc for #1? 

Signora - this is me:)


MIssAnnabelle
Me - 26, DH - 27
Married since September 2010
TTC #1 since February 2011
MFI
IVF Cycle #2
Cyst drained on 8/29
Stimming with Follistim and Sol.X since 8/31
ER: 9/12 8 retrieved - 6 fert. 2 ab. 4 left-please grow!
ET: 9/15 transfering 2 great ones - hopefully!


----------



## Sandy83

im TTC #1 and ive still been having a cup of tea on a evening before i go to bed just habit i guess but other than that ive been trying to stick to green tea. How about you? xx


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I have one cup of half caffeine coffee in the mornings, but wondering if I should still do that? I reallllllly enjoy it...


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandy83 said:


> Yay happy bunny hopefully can go through this together.:hugs:
> 
> Let me know how your scan goes today FX'd you start stims today. Did my first one this morning and wasnt as half as bad as i was expecting didnt even get a burning sensation like i was expecting but still early days :happydance:
> 
> L4 - Welcome, you should be on the same cycle as a few of us on this thread, I started stims yesterday and due to do this for 10 to 12 days before ER so looking sometime week commencing 24th Sept. How you getting on with your cycle so far? :kiss:

I know! It will be awesome to have a buddy!

I did my E2 this morning and now I'm just waiting for my appt.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

L4hope said:


> Hi ladies! Hoping I can join in with you all. I'm 31 dh is 32 with essentially unexplained infertility. I had my first IVF with ICSI end of July which was bfn. I'm gearing up now for FET scheduled for 9/28. Looks like quite a few will be having ER and ET around the end of the month!

Welcome!!


----------



## kchope

MissAnnabelle said:


> Hey guys. I wish we had a status update on the first page or something because sometimes it is hard to remember where everyone is in their cycles. It sounds like a lot of you gals have started stimming already and seemslike there will be a lot of e/r's at the end of the month!
> 
> AFM - of my 8 - 6 fertilized and 4 are normal. So we have four and are transfering two on Saturday.

So exciting!! Best of luck tomorrow!! Sending you tons of :dust:


----------



## kchope

Well, I've been positive up to this point...today would be day 5 of stims and went in for progress report. It appears only 4 follies decided to make an appearance. This is 1/2 of where I was with the first ivf so I am very disappointed. I'm so tired of all this and now we have only 4 to work with as I don't think anymore will be forthcoming. There is no margin for error! Wondering if RE will cancel this cycle - is it even worth going in with 4?? I keep telling myself quality over quantity but when do you decide the risk is too costly? Good lord forgive me for venting...


----------



## MissAnnabelle

kchope said:


> Well, I've been positive up to this point...today would be day 5 of stims and went in for progress report. It appears only 4 follies decided to make an appearance. This is 1/2 of where I was with the first ivf so I am very disappointed. I'm so tired of all this and now we have only 4 to work with as I don't think anymore will be forthcoming. There is no margin for error! Wondering if RE will cancel this cycle - is it even worth going in with 4?? I keep telling myself quality over quantity but when do you decide the risk is too costly? Good lord forgive me for venting...

Are they giving you the option to proceed with the cycle? Are you paying cash and would they still let you do another cycle if you canceled this one? Could you still get one or two to transfer with four follicles? What did they say your options are? How many of your 8 follicles made it to mature eggs last cycle?


----------



## SignoraL

kchope said:


> Well, I've been positive up to this point...today would be day 5 of stims and went in for progress report. It appears only 4 follies decided to make an appearance. This is 1/2 of where I was with the first ivf so I am very disappointed. I'm so tired of all this and now we have only 4 to work with as I don't think anymore will be forthcoming. There is no margin for error! Wondering if RE will cancel this cycle - is it even worth going in with 4?? I keep telling myself quality over quantity but when do you decide the risk is too costly? Good lord forgive me for venting...

kchope, do not give up hope! Today is day 5 of stims for me too, and I went in and I only had 5 on one ovary and 2 on the other. But I just reminded myself that I only did the 5th shot this morning and the medicine hasn't had time to really work. My friends who got preggo on their 2nd IVF cycles (one was a fresh and one was a frozen) both pointed out that sometimes those follies take a while to develop and they both saw a lot of progress during their last few days of stimming. This is still early and your numbers could double or triple in the next few days. We just need to remember, we just need a few gorgeous eggs. And I think we'll get them. :hugs:


----------



## SignoraL

Hey ladies, send me your little statuses. If you want a template, go to page 1, post 1 of this thread. I have mine, Athena's, Miss Annabelle's and Sandy83's up there now. :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! 

So far so good with this cycle. FET is much easier than a fresh cycle. Less meds and less monitoring. I'm just ready for the 29th to be here! Two more weeks...

My update.. thanks SignoraL!:

Me - 31, DH - 32
Married since - July 26 2008
TTC Since Jan 2011
DH- fine; Me no LH Surge and high day3 estradiol
FET #1
Transfer- 9/28


----------



## SignoraL

Thanks, L4Hope and welcome!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

kchope said:


> Well, I've been positive up to this point...today would be day 5 of stims and went in for progress report. It appears only 4 follies decided to make an appearance. This is 1/2 of where I was with the first ivf so I am very disappointed. I'm so tired of all this and now we have only 4 to work with as I don't think anymore will be forthcoming. There is no margin for error! Wondering if RE will cancel this cycle - is it even worth going in with 4?? I keep telling myself quality over quantity but when do you decide the risk is too costly? Good lord forgive me for venting...

Oh kchope! I've read that sometimes the follies can carry more than one egg. Check with your Dr too see if is worth going with it. :hugs: to you!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Signoral, here's mine:

Me 35 DH 36
Married since 2009
TTC since 2010
Me PCOS, DH VR, low count
IVF #1
Stimming - Lupron 9/6 - & Follistim 9/15 -
ER ? ET ?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Well ladies I'll start stimming tomorrow for 5 days and then I go in for another scan. The Dr said he felt better doing a 5 day than 7 since he doesn't know how I'm going to react since I have PCOS. Watch the salt and caffeine and drink one gallon of water. I hope this works! Thank you for the support!


----------



## Athena

Good luck happy bunny! X


----------



## L4hope

Exciting happy bunny!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies, I did it!!! I did my follistim shot all by myself. I'm so proud of myself. I hope everyone is having a nice weekend.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Signora - here is an update for me - transfered two 8cells and one 10cell this morning Beta on 9/28 :)


----------



## L4hope

MissAnnabelle said:


> Signora - here is an update for me - transfered two 8cells and one 10cell this morning Beta on 9/28 :)

Yay miss Annabelle!! Your beta date is the same as my FET date. Hopefully it will be a lucky day for us both!!


----------



## AnnetteCali

MissAnnabelle said:


> Signora - here is an update for me - transfered two 8cells and one 10cell this morning Beta on 9/28 :)

yay... fingers crossed for you!! xoxo

AFM: took my last birth control pill last night... continuing lupron... and waiting for AF!! I'm excited to get started on stimming!!!

Keep us posted Annabelle! Did they transfer two or three? i feel like i'm misreading that..


----------



## MissAnnabelle

AnnetteCali said:


> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Signora - here is an update for me - transfered two 8cells and one 10cell this morning Beta on 9/28 :)
> 
> yay... fingers crossed for you!! xoxo
> 
> AFM: took my last birth control pill last night... continuing lupron... and waiting for AF!! I'm excited to get started on stimming!!!
> 
> Keep us posted Annabelle! Did they transfer two or three? i feel like i'm misreading that..Click to expand...

Hey Annette
I'm sure af will be here before you know it-mime usually comes 2-3 days after last bcp. Lol they put 3 back 2 8 cell and 1 10 cell embryo.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

MissAnnabelle said:


> Signora - here is an update for me - transfered two 8cells and one 10cell this morning Beta on 9/28 :)

Keeping my FX for you!! :dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

AnnetteCali said:


> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Signora - here is an update for me - transfered two 8cells and one 10cell this morning Beta on 9/28 :)
> 
> yay... fingers crossed for you!! xoxo
> 
> AFM: took my last birth control pill last night... continuing lupron... and waiting for AF!! I'm excited to get started on stimming!!!
> 
> Keep us posted Annabelle! Did they transfer two or three? i feel like i'm misreading that..Click to expand...

Yay for last pill. She usually shows up after 3 days...


----------



## alicatt

Hi All,

I am in the middle of my first IVF cycle (and only IVF cycle). I had the ER on Friday and they were able to retrieve 15 eggs. I got the call this morning that only 7 of them fertilized using ICSI. I must say I was a little dismayed with the low % that fertilized. The Dr is not sure whether he wants to do a 3 day transfer or a 5 day transfer. He said he'd call me tomorrow to let me know. They are going to do assisted hatching before implantation too.

History about me: 

I'm 39 (almost 40) and single and using donor sperm. I'm doing this on my own, and as you can see from my signature, I have had a few IUIs and I'm now doing an IVF. I have not been officially diagnosed with any fertility issues, but am a little overweight, have controlled hypothyroidism and possibly a mild case of PCOS, although my labs don't show PCOS. So I'm sure my age, hypothyroidism, weight and mild PCOS are not optimal. Although my ovarian reserve came back looking great.

When I was stimulating, I managed to grow 33 follicles and my estrogen at time of trigger was 5133. Because of this, they gave me albumin during my ER and so far, I have not had horrible symptoms of OHSS. In fact I felt worse the day before trigger than I do now! I must say that for the past few days I have been drinking gatorade/pedialyte and eating high protein foods, both are said to have profound effects on mitigating OHSS.

I do have a few questions, that perhaps you ladies have answers for?

1) Why would a FS want to do the transfer on day 3 vs day 5? 
2) Why did I have such poor response to fertilization of my eggs? Seems like all I have read about ICSI states that you should get close to 100% success? What would cause the poor fertilization rate? Is it due to a bad embryologist? Bad sperm or bad eggs? From what I have read most say it is due to the sperm. Was just curious if anyone has other thoughts?

Thanks all! Sending lots of sticky :dust: to you all!


----------



## AnnetteCali

MissAnnabelle said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Signora - here is an update for me - transfered two 8cells and one 10cell this morning Beta on 9/28 :)
> 
> yay... fingers crossed for you!! xoxo
> 
> AFM: took my last birth control pill last night... continuing lupron... and waiting for AF!! I'm excited to get started on stimming!!!
> 
> Keep us posted Annabelle! Did they transfer two or three? i feel like i'm misreading that..Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Annette
> I'm sure af will be here before you know it-mime usually comes 2-3 days after last bcp. Lol they put 3 back 2 8 cell and 1 10 cell embryo.Click to expand...

oohh.... keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! ooxoxox do you usually pee on a stick early.. or are you going to wait for your beta? im a POAS addict.. unfortunately :(



HappyBunnyAB said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Signora - here is an update for me - transfered two 8cells and one 10cell this morning Beta on 9/28 :)
> 
> yay... fingers crossed for you!! xoxo
> 
> AFM: took my last birth control pill last night... continuing lupron... and waiting for AF!! I'm excited to get started on stimming!!!
> 
> Keep us posted Annabelle! Did they transfer two or three? i feel like i'm misreading that..Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for last pill. She usually shows up after 3 days...Click to expand...

Tick.. tock.. tick tock... lol... can you tell im a bit anxious ? lol...

Welcome to the newbies!


----------



## Sandy83

Miss annabelle - Great news on your transfer. FX'd for you and sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sandy83

:wave:Welcome Alicatt

Annette Cali - Hope AF comes soon and you can start stims yay!!!! :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

AFM - Day 3 of stims and no side effects as of yet. Not even any burning sensation after injecting. Hope it is doing its stuff. I should be thankful for no side effects but i have read that so many other people do im starting to over think it. Well thursday cant come soon enough til my appt to find out whats really going on! :kiss:


----------



## alicatt

MissAnnabelle said:


> Signora - here is an update for me - transfered two 8cells and one 10cell this morning Beta on 9/28 :)

Looks like I'll be a few days behind you with my transfer either 9/17 or 9/19, Dr is unsure whether he wants to do a 3 day or 5 day transfer, said he would let me know later today. :dust: to you!!!


----------



## SignoraL

Welcome, Alicatt! I too am on my first IVF cycle and hoping we all get your BFPs ASAP! I can't answer your questions, but I have a friend who got preggo on a day 3 and just had her baby boy! I know it's hard, but don't worry yourself about that which you cannot control. Treat yourself well, pamper yourself, watch funny movies and TV and have some laughs! I try to remind myself this every day. :hugs:

MissAnnabelle, so excited for you! Glad you got some gorgeous embies! Here's the closest thing I could find for Implantation: :headspin:

AnnetteCali, yay for last BCP! Hope you see AF soon!

Sandy83, glad stimming is going well! 

I just had my 7th stim injection today and started Ganirelix yesterday. Dull needle, so had to ice, but it was quick and no burning!

Got more statuses up on page 1! Everyone else, send me yours!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome alicat, we also have our first IVF and only one since we are paying on our own. I was diagnosed with PCOS so I hope to have a good amount of follies without OHSS. The Dr said it didn't matter if it was 3 or 5 day transfer. 
Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandy83 said:


> :wave:Welcome Alicatt
> 
> Annette Cali - Hope AF comes soon and you can start stims yay!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.
> 
> AFM - Day 3 of stims and no side effects as of yet. Not even any burning sensation after injecting. Hope it is doing its stuff. I should be thankful for no side effects but i have read that so many other people do im starting to over think it. Well thursday cant come soon enough til my appt to find out whats really going on! :kiss:

Sandy I am with you! Second day and no symptoms. No burning sensation either. I was getting worried too. I did feel some tingles yesterday but that was it. My appt is also on Thursday. Which meds are you taking? I'm taking Lupron and Follistim.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Happybunny - it always takes a few days for me before any symptoms start. The medicine always makes me feel really sick, but my Dh's aunt did IVF three times and it was successful each time and she never felt any side effects from the medicine. She had a really easy time with the whole thing I guess.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

alicatt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in the middle of my first IVF cycle (and only IVF cycle). I had the ER on Friday and they were able to retrieve 15 eggs. I got the call this morning that only 7 of them fertilized using ICSI. I must say I was a little dismayed with the low % that fertilized. The Dr is not sure whether he wants to do a 3 day transfer or a 5 day transfer. He said he'd call me tomorrow to let me know. They are going to do assisted hatching before implantation too.
> 
> History about me:
> 
> I'm 39 (almost 40) and single and using donor sperm. I'm doing this on my own, and as you can see from my signature, I have had a few IUIs and I'm now doing an IVF. I have not been officially diagnosed with any fertility issues, but am a little overweight, have controlled hypothyroidism and possibly a mild case of PCOS, although my labs don't show PCOS. So I'm sure my age, hypothyroidism, weight and mild PCOS are not optimal. Although my ovarian reserve came back looking great.
> 
> When I was stimulating, I managed to grow 33 follicles and my estrogen at time of trigger was 5133. Because of this, they gave me albumin during my ER and so far, I have not had horrible symptoms of OHSS. In fact I felt worse the day before trigger than I do now! I must say that for the past few days I have been drinking gatorade/pedialyte and eating high protein foods, both are said to have profound effects on mitigating OHSS.
> 
> I do have a few questions, that perhaps you ladies have answers for?
> 
> 1) Why would a FS want to do the transfer on day 3 vs day 5?
> 2) Why did I have such poor response to fertilization of my eggs? Seems like all I have read about ICSI states that you should get close to 100% success? What would cause the poor fertilization rate? Is it due to a bad embryologist? Bad sperm or bad eggs? From what I have read most say it is due to the sperm. Was just curious if anyone has other thoughts?
> 
> Thanks all! Sending lots of sticky :dust: to you all!

Hey there!
Welcome to the thread! I know my estrogen was 7700 when I was supposed to trigger so they had to let me coast a few days. I think that on average on 70% of eggs fertilize even with ICSI. I think that 7 is a really good number! The ideal amount of eggs to retrieve is 9, so you got way more than that. I think that based on the progression of the eggs they decide on whether or not to do a 3 or 5 day tranfer. I'm not really sure, as my clinic almost always does 3dt. It sounds to me like you are really doing well so far. Try not to focus on the statistics, but focus on the positives and try to stay away from google as much as possible;)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Annette - I will probably test, but not too early this time. Maybe next Sunday or later?

This is neat:

THREE DAY TRANSFER:
1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Kchope - hope you are doing okay:hugs:


----------



## alicatt

MissAnnabelle said:


> Annette - I will probably test, but not too early this time. Maybe next Sunday or later?
> 
> This is neat:
> 
> THREE DAY TRANSFER:
> 1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
> 2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
> 8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

Thanks! That is really helpful information! So I really shouldn't bother to test earlier than 14 DPER it sounds like, that is a long wait! I hope I can make it that long!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

MissAnnabelle said:


> Happybunny - it always takes a few days for me before any symptoms start. The medicine always makes me feel really sick, but my Dh's aunt did IVF three times and it was successful each time and she never felt any side effects from the medicine. She had a really easy time with the whole thing I guess.

Thanks I worry about not having enough follies. It's our only chance so I would like to have embrios left over if our first one doesn't work.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

This one is for a 5-Day Transfer:
-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


Happybunny - I had bad symptoms and bloating during the whole thing. My friend did her cycle at the same time as me and had more follicles than me and felt fine, so just wait and see and try not to stress:) She had 36 and I had 30 follicles and neither of us had any to freeze. I guess it is uncommon, but it does happen. Hopefully this will be your bfp and you won't need any frosties!


----------



## AnnetteCali

MissAnnabelle said:


> Annette - I will probably test, but not too early this time. Maybe next Sunday or later?
> 
> This is neat:
> 
> THREE DAY TRANSFER:
> 1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
> 2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
> 8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


I love those charts.. I practically memorized the 5day transfer chart.. lol...
keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! i'm sure you are excited and nervous at the same time! xoxox


----------



## Sandy83

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> :wave:Welcome Alicatt
> 
> Annette Cali - Hope AF comes soon and you can start stims yay!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.
> 
> AFM - Day 3 of stims and no side effects as of yet. Not even any burning sensation after injecting. Hope it is doing its stuff. I should be thankful for no side effects but i have read that so many other people do im starting to over think it. Well thursday cant come soon enough til my appt to find out whats really going on! :kiss:
> 
> Sandy I am with you! Second day and no symptoms. No burning sensation either. I was getting worried too. I did feel some tingles yesterday but that was it. My appt is also on Thursday. Which meds are you taking? I'm taking Lupron and Follistim.Click to expand...

Im on menopur (3 ampoules and 1 dilutant) ive felt a bit bloated on an evening and a little tingly but thats it. Isnt that strange our cycles seem so close to each other xx


----------



## MissAnnabelle

AnnetteCali said:


> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Annette - I will probably test, but not too early this time. Maybe next Sunday or later?
> 
> This is neat:
> 
> THREE DAY TRANSFER:
> 1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
> 2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
> 8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT
> 
> 
> I love those charts.. I practically memorized the 5day transfer chart.. lol...
> keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! i'm sure you are excited and nervous at the same time! xoxoxClick to expand...

I know:) It really helps me visualize things better. Today I am saying "grow and develop - damnit!" lol Excited, nervous, bloated... :p


----------



## L4hope

Welcome alicat! Good luck with your upcoming transfer. Have you heard yet today what day it will be. My office said they prefer to do day 5 if they can, but if the embies aren't progressing as well as they like they do a day 3 transfer as they have a better chance progressing inside you than in a dish. However, that's just my office. I know there are some who prefer to do day 3 transfers. As far as low fertilization rates... I had pretty similar numbers as you did on my first IVF cycle. My doctor said it prob meant there are some egg quality issues. I would think ICSI would take away most sperm quality issues, but I could be wrong. Hope you have success with the embies you have!


----------



## slb80

Hi can I join you. Starting short protocol icsi in about 10 days.


----------



## Athena

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> :wave:Welcome Alicatt
> 
> Annette Cali - Hope AF comes soon and you can start stims yay!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.
> 
> AFM - Day 3 of stims and no side effects as of yet. Not even any burning sensation after injecting. Hope it is doing its stuff. I should be thankful for no side effects but i have read that so many other people do im starting to over think it. Well thursday cant come soon enough til my appt to find out whats really going on! :kiss:
> 
> Sandy I am with you! Second day and no symptoms. No burning sensation either. I was getting worried too. I did feel some tingles yesterday but that was it. My appt is also on Thursday. Which meds are you taking? I'm taking Lupron and Follistim.Click to expand...

Hi girls, I am on day 9 of stims and have zero symptoms up until now. My bbs are sore and I have some ewcm all indicators of raising estrogen levels. At my scan on fri I had 17 follies, so I wouldn't worry you two! Going back tmw to see when I can have my retrieval. Good luck stimming! x


----------



## AnnetteCali

MissAnnabelle said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Annette - I will probably test, but not too early this time. Maybe next Sunday or later?
> 
> This is neat:
> 
> THREE DAY TRANSFER:
> 1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
> 2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
> 8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT
> 
> 
> I love those charts.. I practically memorized the 5day transfer chart.. lol...
> keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! i'm sure you are excited and nervous at the same time! xoxoxClick to expand...
> 
> I know:) It really helps me visualize things better. Today I am saying "grow and develop - damnit!" lol Excited, nervous, bloated... :pClick to expand...

Very True.. it also helps me to realize that I am usually poas WAY too soon! lol... fingers crossed for you!! 

AFM: I'm waiting on good ol' aunt flo... never thought i'd be this excited for her to arrive!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Athena said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> :wave:Welcome Alicatt
> 
> Annette Cali - Hope AF comes soon and you can start stims yay!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.
> 
> AFM - Day 3 of stims and no side effects as of yet. Not even any burning sensation after injecting. Hope it is doing its stuff. I should be thankful for no side effects but i have read that so many other people do im starting to over think it. Well thursday cant come soon enough til my appt to find out whats really going on! :kiss:
> 
> Sandy I am with you! Second day and no symptoms. No burning sensation either. I was getting worried too. I did feel some tingles yesterday but that was it. My appt is also on Thursday. Which meds are you taking? I'm taking Lupron and Follistim.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi girls, I am on day 9 of stims and have zero symptoms up until now. My bbs are sore and I have some ewcm all indicators of raising estrogen levels. At my scan on fri I had 17 follies, so I wouldn't worry you two! Going back tmw to see when I can have my retrieval. Good luck stimming! xClick to expand...

I feel better thanks! Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandy83 said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> :wave:Welcome Alicatt
> 
> Annette Cali - Hope AF comes soon and you can start stims yay!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.
> 
> AFM - Day 3 of stims and no side effects as of yet. Not even any burning sensation after injecting. Hope it is doing its stuff. I should be thankful for no side effects but i have read that so many other people do im starting to over think it. Well thursday cant come soon enough til my appt to find out whats really going on! :kiss:
> 
> Sandy I am with you! Second day and no symptoms. No burning sensation either. I was getting worried too. I did feel some tingles yesterday but that was it. My appt is also on Thursday. Which meds are you taking? I'm taking Lupron and Follistim.Click to expand...
> 
> Im on menopur (3 ampoules and 1 dilutant) ive felt a bit bloated on an evening and a little tingly but thats it. Isnt that strange our cycles seem so close to each other xxClick to expand...

I know. I can't wait to hear how many follies you have!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

MissAnnabelle said:


> This one is for a 5-Day Transfer:
> -1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
> 0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
> 6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 9dpt...HCG levels are now high enoug h to be immediately detected on HPT
> 
> 
> Happybunny - I had bad symptoms and bloating during the whole thing. My friend did her cycle at the same time as me and had more follicles than me and felt fine, so just wait and see and try not to stress:) She had 36 and I had 30 follicles and neither of us had any to freeze. I guess it is uncommon, but it does happen. Hopefully this will be your bfp and you won't need any frosties!

Are you testing early?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

slb80 said:


> Hi can I join you. Starting short protocol icsi in about 10 days.

Welcome :hi:


----------



## AnnetteCali

slb80 said:


> Hi can I join you. Starting short protocol icsi in about 10 days.


WELCOME!! Sending baby dust your way! xoxox


----------



## Sandy83

slb80 said:


> Hi can I join you. Starting short protocol icsi in about 10 days.

Welcome :hi:


----------



## Sandy83

Athena said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> :wave:Welcome Alicatt
> 
> Annette Cali - Hope AF comes soon and you can start stims yay!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.
> 
> AFM - Day 3 of stims and no side effects as of yet. Not even any burning sensation after injecting. Hope it is doing its stuff. I should be thankful for no side effects but i have read that so many other people do im starting to over think it. Well thursday cant come soon enough til my appt to find out whats really going on! :kiss:
> 
> Sandy I am with you! Second day and no symptoms. No burning sensation either. I was getting worried too. I did feel some tingles yesterday but that was it. My appt is also on Thursday. Which meds are you taking? I'm taking Lupron and Follistim.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi girls, I am on day 9 of stims and have zero symptoms up until now. My bbs are sore and I have some ewcm all indicators of raising estrogen levels. At my scan on fri I had 17 follies, so I wouldn't worry you two! Going back tmw to see when I can have my retrieval. Good luck stimming! xClick to expand...

Thanks Anthea, goodluck for today let us know how it goes :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Happybunny - Not long now to see how those Follies are doing im keeping my FX'd for both of us xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandy83 said:


> Happybunny - Not long now to see how those Follies are doing im keeping my FX'd for both of us xx

Me too. This morning the med did burn a little. I'm looking forward to Thursday!!


----------



## Athena

Clinic just called, I have over stimmed but am ok to do EC on weds!! Yippee, so excited. Have to take my trigger tonight at 9.15 and be there 7.30 am weds. I was worried as they were going to coast me but my blood work must have shown hormone levels all good.

Hope everyone else ok and welcome to newbies xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Thats great news. Good luck for wednesday xx


----------



## Athena

Thanks Sandy :hugs:

Can anyone tell me, does the day of EC count as a day in the lab like when you have a 3dt or 5dt? I'm trying to work out what day my possible transfer might be and also so I can let DH know for work??


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Athena that is great! I thought the fertilization started the day after but I'm not sure. Good luck on Wednesday.


----------



## Athena

Thanks HappyBunny :hugs:

I really hadn't thought about it up until now. Hopefully I'll get to 5 days so maybe Mon or tues next week. I can't believe it, it has all happened so fast! :happydance:


----------



## alicatt

Athena said:


> Thanks HappyBunny :hugs:
> 
> I really hadn't thought about it up until now. Hopefully I'll get to 5 days so maybe Mon or tues next week. I can't believe it, it has all happened so fast! :happydance:

Its just like DPO, you start with day 1 on the day after your retrieval. So if you are having your retrieval on Wednesday, then a day 3 transfer would be Saturday, and a day 5 would be Monday.

I know because I am right in the middle of the transfers. My egg retrieval was on Friday, and yesterday they determined that my embryos were sufficient to wait until a day 5 transfer. So now my transfer will be on Wednesday, the same day as your egg retrieval!

Congrats, and best of luck :thumbup:


----------



## Victory78

Mind if I join you? I'm due to start short protocol IVF/ICSI on Friday so all going well EC will be first week of October. Feeling more nervous second time round - it was better going into it with limited knowledge last time!


----------



## Athena

alicatt said:


> Athena said:
> 
> 
> Thanks HappyBunny :hugs:
> 
> I really hadn't thought about it up until now. Hopefully I'll get to 5 days so maybe Mon or tues next week. I can't believe it, it has all happened so fast! :happydance:
> 
> Its just like DPO, you start with day 1 on the day after your retrieval. So if you are having your retrieval on Wednesday, then a day 3 transfer would be Saturday, and a day 5 would be Monday.
> 
> I know because I am right in the middle of the transfers. My egg retrieval was on Friday, and yesterday they determined that my embryos were sufficient to wait until a day 5 transfer. So now my transfer will be on Wednesday, the same day as your egg retrieval!
> 
> Congrats, and best of luck :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks alicat, really helpful :hugs:

Oh gosh good luck on weds too! Hope I make it to day 5 also x


----------



## Athena

Victory78 said:


> Mind if I join you? I'm due to start short protocol IVF/ICSI on Friday so all going well EC will be first week of October. Feeling more nervous second time round - it was better going into it with limited knowledge last time!

Welcome :hugs:


----------



## SignoraL

Athena and Alicatt, good luck with your transfers! Welcome to everyone joining our thread!

I went in for my appt. today and my RE decided to move our ER to Thursday instead of Friday. So triggering tomorrow! He's also going to aspirate the cyst on my left ovary during my ER.


----------



## alicatt

SignoraL said:


> Athena and Alicatt, good luck with your transfers! Welcome to everyone joining our thread!
> 
> I went in for my appt. today and my RE decided to move our ER to Thursday instead of Friday. So triggering tomorrow! He's also going to aspirate the cyst on my left ovary during my ER.

That is great news! Congrats!! Just a few more days now, YAY!


----------



## kchope

Looks like I missed a lot over the weekend! Good luck to all you ladies getting ready for ER! Wishing you all the best and lost of :dust:

Welcome newbies!!

MissAnnabelle - So exciting to transfer 3!! Fx's crossed for you!

AnnetteCali - Hoping AF is right around the corner!

Athena & SignoraL - Good Luck with ER this week! Wish I could be joining you!!

HappyBunny - Good Luck with Stimming! Wishing you the best!

AFM, still no really good news to share...still only have 4 follicles and now it looks like the other 3 stopped growing. RE still wants me to continue with meds and most likely convert to IUI either Thurs or Fri (what a waste of $$ on meds). So bummed! :cry: Keep wondering WTH happened this cycle?? I'm just not confident with IUI and dealing with MFI but who knows right...maybe our 5th time at IUI will be a blessing (trying to be optimistic). Hopefully, if this doesn't work out we can try IVF again right away. This time I will defintely go back to doing acupuncture too. 

Sorry for those who I missed...limited time to type at work!


----------



## L4hope

Man this thread is hoppin!! I can barely keep up with everyone. Good luck to all the upcoming ER and ETs. 

Signora I bet your excited for ER to be moved up a day!! 

Kchope so sorry your follies aren't cooperating. Hopefully your doctor will discuss the cycle with you and provide some insight as to why things didn't progress. I don't blame you, I would be sick over spending all that money on meds and not being able to have IVF. But, at least you can convert to IUI and still have a chance. You never know, this could bd your month!! Gl!


----------



## slb80

It is starting to feel real that we are getting a chance. We were only told a few months ago our pct were funding 1cycle after over a year of trying to think of ways to come up with the funds to give ourselves 1try. I went for my drug teach today and I feel slightly nervous about the whole process. I am hoping my lack of knowledge will help me through and to stay relaxed. 

Good luck to all with ec, et and testing over the next few days x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Victory78 said:


> Mind if I join you? I'm due to start short protocol IVF/ICSI on Friday so all going well EC will be first week of October. Feeling more nervous second time round - it was better going into it with limited knowledge last time!

Welcome :hi:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

SignoraL said:


> Athena and Alicatt, good luck with your transfers! Welcome to everyone joining our thread!
> 
> I went in for my appt. today and my RE decided to move our ER to Thursday instead of Friday. So triggering tomorrow! He's also going to aspirate the cyst on my left ovary during my ER.

How exciting!! Good luck!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

kchope said:


> Looks like I missed a lot over the weekend! Good luck to all you ladies getting ready for ER! Wishing you all the best and lost of :dust:
> 
> Welcome newbies!!
> 
> MissAnnabelle - So exciting to transfer 3!! Fx's crossed for you!
> 
> AnnetteCali - Hoping AF is right around the corner!
> 
> Athena & SignoraL - Good Luck with ER this week! Wish I could be joining you!!
> 
> HappyBunny - Good Luck with Stimming! Wishing you the best!
> 
> AFM, still no really good news to share...still only have 4 follicles and now it looks like the other 3 stopped growing. RE still wants me to continue with meds and most likely convert to IUI either Thurs or Fri (what a waste of $$ on meds). So bummed! :cry: Keep wondering WTH happened this cycle?? I'm just not confident with IUI and dealing with MFI but who knows right... maybe our 5th time at IUI will be a blessing (trying to be optimistic). Hopefully, if this doesn't work out we can try IVF again right away. This time I will defintely go back to doing acupuncture too.
> 
> Sorry for those who I missed...limited time to type at work!

I'm sorry :hugs: I hope the IUI works for you. Did the Dr say why only 4 follicles? Are they planning on doing something different next time?


----------



## alicatt

HappyBunnyAB said:


> kchope said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I missed a lot over the weekend! Good luck to all you ladies getting ready for ER! Wishing you all the best and lost of :dust:
> 
> Welcome newbies!!
> 
> MissAnnabelle - So exciting to transfer 3!! Fx's crossed for you!
> 
> AnnetteCali - Hoping AF is right around the corner!
> 
> Athena & SignoraL - Good Luck with ER this week! Wish I could be joining you!!
> 
> HappyBunny - Good Luck with Stimming! Wishing you the best!
> 
> AFM, still no really good news to share...still only have 4 follicles and now it looks like the other 3 stopped growing. RE still wants me to continue with meds and most likely convert to IUI either Thurs or Fri (what a waste of $$ on meds). So bummed! :cry: Keep wondering WTH happened this cycle?? I'm just not confident with IUI and dealing with MFI but who knows right... maybe our 5th time at IUI will be a blessing (trying to be optimistic). Hopefully, if this doesn't work out we can try IVF again right away. This time I will defintely go back to doing acupuncture too.
> 
> Sorry for those who I missed...limited time to type at work!
> 
> I'm sorry :hugs: I hope the IUI works for you. Did the Dr say why only 4 follicles? Are they planning on doing something different next time?Click to expand...

Don't quote me on this, but I 'think' that it might be due to hormone overload. That is why they put some women on BCP for a cycle or 2 to get things back to being in sync. Then you jump off the PCP and right into an IVF cycle. Sounds like you need to talk with your RE and find out what the issue was. :hug:


----------



## SignoraL

kchope said:


> Looks like I missed a lot over the weekend! Good luck to all you ladies getting ready for ER! Wishing you all the best and lost of :dust:
> 
> Welcome newbies!!
> 
> MissAnnabelle - So exciting to transfer 3!! Fx's crossed for you!
> 
> AnnetteCali - Hoping AF is right around the corner!
> 
> Athena & SignoraL - Good Luck with ER this week! Wish I could be joining you!!
> 
> HappyBunny - Good Luck with Stimming! Wishing you the best!
> 
> AFM, still no really good news to share...still only have 4 follicles and now it looks like the other 3 stopped growing. RE still wants me to continue with meds and most likely convert to IUI either Thurs or Fri (what a waste of $$ on meds). So bummed! :cry: Keep wondering WTH happened this cycle?? I'm just not confident with IUI and dealing with MFI but who knows right...maybe our 5th time at IUI will be a blessing (trying to be optimistic). Hopefully, if this doesn't work out we can try IVF again right away. This time I will defintely go back to doing acupuncture too.
> 
> Sorry for those who I missed...limited time to type at work!

kchope, I'm so sorry, hon. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Treat yourself well and continue with acupuncture. You never know, this IUI could be the one that works, and it's great if you can start IVF right away. Just keep up with the PMA and take care of yourself. Will be praying for you!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

slb80 said:


> It is starting to feel real that we are getting a chance. We were only told a few months ago our pct were funding 1cycle after over a year of trying to think of ways to come up with the funds to give ourselves 1try. I went for my drug teach today and I feel slightly nervous about the whole process. I am hoping my lack of knowledge will help me through and to stay relaxed.
> 
> Good luck to all with ec, et and testing over the next few days x

 I was nervous too in the beginning but now I do my shots like nothing. Good luck and stay relaxed!


----------



## SignoraL

HappyBunnyAB said:


> slb80 said:
> 
> 
> It is starting to feel real that we are getting a chance. We were only told a few months ago our pct were funding 1cycle after over a year of trying to think of ways to come up with the funds to give ourselves 1try. I went for my drug teach today and I feel slightly nervous about the whole process. I am hoping my lack of knowledge will help me through and to stay relaxed.
> 
> Good luck to all with ec, et and testing over the next few days x
> 
> I was nervous too in the beginning but now I do my shots like nothing. Good luck and stay relaxed!Click to expand...

Yeah, it gets easier and easier. Still hate it when it stings a bit but it's over in a minute. DH gives me the shot, though. I look at pics from our wedding and honeymoon and of my family on my phone until it's done.


----------



## Sandy83

Victory78 said:


> Mind if I join you? I'm due to start short protocol IVF/ICSI on Friday so all going well EC will be first week of October. Feeling more nervous second time round - it was better going into it with limited knowledge last time!

Welcome :hi:


----------



## Sandy83

SignoraL said:


> Athena and Alicatt, good luck with your transfers! Welcome to everyone joining our thread!
> 
> I went in for my appt. today and my RE decided to move our ER to Thursday instead of Friday. So triggering tomorrow! He's also going to aspirate the cyst on my left ovary during my ER.

Thats great news about neing brought forward, not long now!!! :happydance:Great news also about aspirating the cyst at the same time :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy83

kchope said:


> AFM, still no really good news to share...still only have 4 follicles and now it looks like the other 3 stopped growing. RE still wants me to continue with meds and most likely convert to IUI either Thurs or Fri (what a waste of $$ on meds). So bummed! :cry: Keep wondering WTH happened this cycle?? I'm just not confident with IUI and dealing with MFI but who knows right...maybe our 5th time at IUI will be a blessing (trying to be optimistic). Hopefully, if this doesn't work out we can try IVF again right away. This time I will defintely go back to doing acupuncture too.
> 
> Sorry for those who I missed...limited time to type at work!

So sorry to hear about the 4 follies and moving to IUI :hugs: as the other ladies have said this could be the one for you, but hopefully can move straight on to IVF if it not. Good Luck keep us informed :kiss:


----------



## Sandy83

slb80 said:


> It is starting to feel real that we are getting a chance. We were only told a few months ago our pct were funding 1cycle after over a year of trying to think of ways to come up with the funds to give ourselves 1try. I went for my drug teach today and I feel slightly nervous about the whole process. I am hoping my lack of knowledge will help me through and to stay relaxed.
> 
> Good luck to all with ec, et and testing over the next few days x

Everything will be fine we are all here to support you :hugs: I was worried with the whole thing as well but now the injections are like a part of my daily routine. Think im going to feel lost when i have to stop injecting!!


----------



## macca197831

Hi girls, I started down regging today! We are doing ICSI due to male factor, my AMH is normal so I'm hoping for a good response to the drugs! 

Feeling positive but also very nervous! I really hope it works!


----------



## Sandy83

macca197831 said:


> Hi girls, I started down regging today! We are doing ICSI due to male factor, my AMH is normal so I'm hoping for a good response to the drugs!
> 
> Feeling positive but also very nervous! I really hope it works!

Welcome Macca :hi:

What you down regging with and how long for? xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

macca197831 said:


> Hi girls, I started down regging today! We are doing ICSI due to male factor, my AMH is normal so I'm hoping for a good response to the drugs!
> 
> Feeling positive but also very nervous! I really hope it works!

Welcome :hi:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandy, are you injecting on Thursday before your appt? I do mine in the morning and they told me not to and to bring my follistim in with me.


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah im just injecting as normal as they never mentioned anything, :shrug:my appt is 8:30am so will have it about 30mins beofre i go. Did they mention why they want you to take it with you?:wacko:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

No and I didn't ask. My appt is at 8:45 and I've been giving my shots between 5 - 5:30. I did call back just to make sure and they said if it wasn't on my instructions then not to do it. I guess I'll find out on Thursday.


----------



## Sandy83

Ah well ill just do it as ive read through my schedule and doesnt mention anything about not taking it. It gets so confusing :wacko:


----------



## macca197831

Sandy83 said:


> macca197831 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I started down regging today! We are doing ICSI due to male factor, my AMH is normal so I'm hoping for a good response to the drugs!
> 
> Feeling positive but also very nervous! I really hope it works!
> 
> Welcome Macca :hi:
> 
> What you down regging with and how long for? xxClick to expand...

Hi Sandy! I had an injection of prostap today, I'm on day 21 of my cycle. I have to wait until I have a bleed and then will start injections of Menopur. They said its likely to be 7-12 days before I get to that stage! 

Where are you in your cycle? X


----------



## Sandy83

I'm on day 5 of stims with menopur hopefully have ec next week. You shouldn't be too far behind the rest of us xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandy83 said:


> Ah well ill just do it as ive read through my schedule and doesnt mention anything about not taking it. It gets so confusing :wacko:

Tell me about it. I hate calling because I'm sure they rolled their eyes every time they hear my name. I am starting to feel a little bloated. I hope its a good sign.


----------



## SignoraL

Welcome, Macca! Good luck with down-regging!

Hope everyone's stimming or pre-stimming is going well! Sounds like we're all moving right along. Alicatt, did you do your ET yet? 

I just had my last shot of Menopur & Bravelle and my last shot of Ganirelix this morning! I have an appointment with my RE at 3 p.m. EDT and then triggering tonight! Hoping and praying for some gorgeous eggies on Thursday! :happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

SignoraL said:


> Welcome, Macca! Good luck with down-regging!
> 
> Hope everyone's stimming or pre-stimming is going well! Sounds like we're all moving right along. Alicatt, did you do your ET yet?
> 
> I just had my last shot of Menopur & Bravelle and my last shot of Ganirelix this morning! I have an appointment with my RE at 3 p.m. EDT and then triggering tonight! Hoping and praying for some gorgeous eggies on Thursday! :happydance:

Good luck signoral! I hope you have gorgeous eggies too! Keep us posted!


----------



## L4hope

Yay Signora! Good luck for ER on Thursday!!


----------



## Athena

Hey girls, this is turning into such a busy thread! :happydance:

I'm excited for tmw, thanks for all the well-wishes.

SignoraL-Good luck Thurs we are really close together on the ivf timeline! :hugs:

Kchope- I'm sorry to hear about your follies, hopefully yr dr will be able to give you some answers and get the dosage right for next time if you need it. You might not need a next time after the IUI! :hugs:

SLB80- You will be fine and a dab hand at those injections after a day or two so don't worry!

Sounds like everyone else moving along nicely. I hope nobody minds but I lit a candle at my church for you all and am praying for each and every one of you :hugs::hugs:Hope we all get our BFPs soon, it won't be long now xxx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good luck tomorrow Athena. Keep us posted!!


----------



## SignoraL

Athena said:


> Hey girls, this is turning into such a busy thread! :happydance:
> 
> I'm excited for tmw, thanks for all the well-wishes.
> 
> SignoraL-Good luck Thurs we are really close together on the ivf timeline! :hugs:
> 
> Kchope- I'm sorry to hear about your follies, hopefully yr dr will be able to give you some answers and get the dosage right for next time if you need it. You might not need a next time after the IUI! :hugs:
> 
> SLB80- You will be fine and a dab hand at those injections after a day or two so don't worry!
> 
> Sounds like everyone else moving along nicely. I hope nobody minds but I lit a candle at my church for you all and am praying for each and every one of you :hugs::hugs:Hope we all get our BFPs soon, it won't be long now xxx

Thanks and good luck tomorrow, Athena! I actually lit a candle at church on Sunday, too! Praying we all get those BFPs soon!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Good luck ladies! :dust:


----------



## Sandy83

SignoraL said:


> Welcome, Macca! Good luck with down-regging!
> 
> Hope everyone's stimming or pre-stimming is going well! Sounds like we're all moving right along. Alicatt, did you do your ET yet?
> 
> I just had my last shot of Menopur & Bravelle and my last shot of Ganirelix this morning! I have an appointment with my RE at 3 p.m. EDT and then triggering tonight! Hoping and praying for some gorgeous eggies on Thursday! :happydance:

Good Luck for today!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Athena

Hello all. EC went well. They got 22 eggs! We will get the fertilisation report Fri am to see how many have fertilised. It's all so exciting, can't wait for next step. Feel really positive about it all!

Good Luck tmw SignoraL xxx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Athena said:


> Hello all. EC went well. They got 22 eggs! We will get the fertilisation report Fri am to see how many have fertilised. It's all so exciting, can't wait for next step. Feel really positive about it all!
> 
> Good Luck tmw SignoraL xxx

That is a great number! I hope to get as many as you did. Can't wait to hear the fertilisation report!


----------



## slb80

Athena said:


> Hello all. EC went well. They got 22 eggs! We will get the fertilisation report Fri am to see how many have fertilised. It's all so exciting, can't wait for next step. Feel really positive about it all!
> 
> Good Luck tmw SignoraL xxx

Fantastic news. I hope I get that many. Look forward to the fertilisation report. 

DH and I are going away for a few days now. Get me lovely and relaxed going into this. CD 1 should be a week away so not long now until stimms start. I hope I can continue to feel this positive throughout!


----------



## SignoraL

Athena said:


> Hello all. EC went well. They got 22 eggs! We will get the fertilisation report Fri am to see how many have fertilised. It's all so exciting, can't wait for next step. Feel really positive about it all!
> 
> Good Luck tmw SignoraL xxx

That's fantastic, Athena! Great numbers! I know this will work for you. That is a lot to work with.

Thank you! I don't have many follies - my doc told me I wouldn't - but I know someone on BnB who was in a similar situation and got 8 eggs and only really one great one that fertilized and still got pregnant 1st time. So that gives me hope. :)


----------



## Sandy83

Congratualtions Athena thats an amazing number looking really positive for you!!! xx


----------



## Athena

SignoraL said:


> Athena said:
> 
> 
> Hello all. EC went well. They got 22 eggs! We will get the fertilisation report Fri am to see how many have fertilised. It's all so exciting, can't wait for next step. Feel really positive about it all!
> 
> Good Luck tmw SignoraL xxx
> 
> That's fantastic, Athena! Great numbers! I know this will work for you. That is a lot to work with.
> 
> Thank you! I don't have many follies - my doc told me I wouldn't - but I know someone on BnB who was in a similar situation and got 8 eggs and only really one great one that fertilized and still got pregnant 1st time. So that gives me hope. :)Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs:

I'm sure you will be fine, you only need one good eggie! I think you will have more than one to chose from anyway. GL tmw, it's really exciting and the procedure itself is not an ordeal, I was up and about a couple of hours after. Will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Athena

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Athena said:
> 
> 
> Hello all. EC went well. They got 22 eggs! We will get the fertilisation report Fri am to see how many have fertilised. It's all so exciting, can't wait for next step. Feel really positive about it all!
> 
> Good Luck tmw SignoraL xxx
> 
> That is a great number! I hope to get as many as you did. Can't wait to hear the fertilisation report!Click to expand...

Thanks so much, when is your ER? x


----------



## Athena

Sandy83 said:


> Congratualtions Athena thats an amazing number looking really positive for you!!! xx

Thank you Sandy, I am so pleased with the number, especially since they predicted I would not respond too well. How are the stims going? Have you had many symptoms? xxx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Athena said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Athena said:
> 
> 
> Hello all. EC went well. They got 22 eggs! We will get the fertilisation report Fri am to see how many have fertilised. It's all so exciting, can't wait for next step. Feel really positive about it all!
> 
> Good Luck tmw SignoraL xxx
> 
> That is a great number! I hope to get as many as you did. Can't wait to hear the fertilisation report!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much, when is your ER? xClick to expand...

I find out tomorrow. It should be early next week. I just hope my follies are growing.


----------



## chichifab

Hi ladies,

Can I please join? I am on my fourth ivf and I have egg collection next week, possibly on 25/9. I'm praying this will be the cycle! It's been a long road, but I know; I have to keep looking foward and it will be all worth it in the end. 

You have to forgive me, i haven't managed to read the whole thread but i hope you are all doing well in your cycles.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Welcome chichifab! Have they done any additional testing on you after your failed cycles? What is your infertility diagnosis? We have MFI and are in the tww of our second cycle. I'm just wondering what we should do differently next cycle if this one fails.

Athena - wow! What are you the Easter bunny? ;) 22 eggs is amazing! Good luck and let us know Friday:)


----------



## SignoraL

Welcome, chichifab! I hope this cycle brings you you BFP! We keep our statuses up on page 1, so that's a quick way to read. If you or any of the new ladies want to send me yours and I'll get them up there!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome chichifab :hi: I hope you get your bfp this round. Are they doing anything different this cycle?

AFM, my ovaries are really hurting now. I have my scan tomorrow I hope I have some good follies :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Sandy83

Athena said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Congratualtions Athena thats an amazing number looking really positive for you!!! xx
> 
> Thank you Sandy, I am so pleased with the number, especially since they predicted I would not respond too well. How are the stims going? Have you had many symptoms? xxxClick to expand...

Had a bit of cramping yesterday and this morning but apart from that nothing else. Hopefully get some good need at my appt today xx


----------



## Sandy83

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Welcome chichifab :hi: I hope you get your bfp this round. Are they doing anything different this cycle?
> 
> AFM, my ovaries are really hurting now. I have my scan tomorrow I hope I have some good follies :dust: to everyone!

Good luck for today hopefully can compare later today. It's all exciting xx


----------



## Sandy83

:hi:Welcome chichifab


----------



## Sandy83

Well im back from my appt. Everything seems on schedule and should get a phone call between 2 & 4pm today to advise when final scan and EC will be. Nurse thinks everything should go as per schedule so that should be scan on tuesday and EC thursday FX'd

As for Follies i had 9 on the left and 13 on the right so total of 22. There was 3 @ 6mm, 14 @ 7-10mm and 5 @ 11-13mm. Not really sure whether that is good or bad but nurse seemed happy and got another 6 days of stims so should grow in that time. Any Advice from you ladies would help. Cant wait to see everyone's post today for updates. Sending everyone lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Athena

Sandy woohoo! That is very similar sizes to mine when I had scan, you have plenty more time to grow, they grow 1-3mm a day! I will find out fri how many of mine were mature eeek! Well done you!!! X


----------



## Athena

Good Luck Happybunny! x


----------



## Athena

Athena - wow! What are you the Easter bunny? ;) 22 eggs is amazing! Good luck and let us know Friday:)[/QUOTE] :rofl:

Welcome Chicifab good luck this cycle :flower:


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Athena, it puts my mind at easy knowing it sounds good to someone else as didnt want to get my hopes up!!:blush: Good to know that they grow 1-3mm a day that puts my mind at ease that i should have a few by next week at a decent size. :hugs:


----------



## Athena

You WILL definitely have quite a few at decent sizes, promise xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Athena - So when will you be back for ET? and how many are you looking to put back? xx


----------



## Athena

They are ringing me Friday to tell me, earliest would be friday afternoon but they didn't think so, so either Sat for 3dt or Mon for 5dt, I really hope mon. They only do SET at my clinic unless you only have very few low quality embies, less than 4 I think. I would 100% prefer to put back 2 but they just won't allow it if they are good quality. I really would like twins so that's a shame, but I'll settle with one of course!


----------



## Sandy83

From how many egg's you had on collection im positive you will have good quality eggs that will go to 5dt. Keeping my FX'd

Ive been told that if we have a 3dt we have the choice of putting back 2 but if we can get to 5dt we can only put back one. Obviously things will all depend on how they do as well. xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Oh Sandy that is a great number. Grow follies grow!! 
I'm on my way to do my E2 and then my appt. Wish me luck!


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck, im hoping you get some good news. Ill be watching out for your update. Its all exciting xx


----------



## SignoraL

Hi ladies, on my way home from ER. Got nine eggies! My doctor was pleased and didn't think I'd get that many. Going home to relax now. ET probably Tuesday.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

That's great signora! My Doctor said that 9 is their ideal number of eggs to get. Be sure to get penty of rest:)


----------



## Sandy83

SignoraL said:


> Hi ladies, on my way home from ER. Got nine eggies! My doctor was pleased and didn't think I'd get that many. Going home to relax now. ET probably Tuesday.

Thats great news, :happydance: put your feet up and relax now :coffee:


----------



## Sandy83

Just had a call from the clinic, im in on tuesday for final scan and informed when to do trigger then in on Thursday for EC :happydance::happydance:

Seems so scary thats its actually confirmed now but exciting that things are moving :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Athena

SignoraL said:


> Hi ladies, on my way home from ER. Got nine eggies! My doctor was pleased and didn't think I'd get that many. Going home to relax now. ET probably Tuesday.

SignoraL That's fantastic! Oh my goodness we're all so close, I can't believe how time has flown. So they are doing a 5dt then? I hope mine go 5 days to Monday transfer, we will be a day apart!! Well done!

Sandy that's great news I was so excited doing my trigger I was counting down the hours Lol, all goes fast from now, you'll be having that EC before you know it!

How's it going with you Happybunny?

AFM just waiting until between 9am and 10am tmw for my fertilisation report, I had my Mum here this afternoon to pass the time over a cup of tea (decaf for me!) Anyway, she's guessed 11 fertilised of the 22 I guess 8 and dh guesses 6 so only time will tell and we'll see who's right! 

:dust: to all


----------



## SpiceGirl

Hiya ladies, Congrats to everyone on the good news. Hope everyone is well.

Had my first scan yesterday and unfortunately i had a follicle on my ovary which meant i required bloods and have to wait to start my Menopur injections. Not sure what this means but all my treatment is delayed by a week. Frustrated but got to keep positive. Anyone else been delayed by this sort of thing or knows what it could mean?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Spice girl - The same thing happened to me and I still had my cycle afterwards as planned. If your estrogen is below 100 that means that it is not an active cyst and you can have it drained or wait a cycle and try again. I had it drained. It was the same proceedure as a egg retrieval, but not as painful.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Arrrrrrrg - I hate the stupid advertisement on the top! It is so annoying!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies, we have 11 follicles. Sizes are 11, 12, 13 they are about 3 size 9 and they said they won't catch up but 11 sounds like a good number to me. I go back on Saturday for another scan and ER might be Tuesday. 
It's starting to feel so real :dust: to all


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandy83 said:


> Good luck, im hoping you get some good news. Ill be watching out for your update. Its all exciting xx

I know soon we will be PUPO!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

SignoraL said:


> Hi ladies, on my way home from ER. Got nine eggies! My doctor was pleased and didn't think I'd get that many. Going home to relax now. ET probably Tuesday.

Congrats! That is a great number. I hope they all fertilise.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Athena, I can't wait to hear your fertilisation report. I hope they all fertilise.


----------



## SignoraL

Athena and HappyBunnyAB, fantastic numbers! Congrats! Athena, can't wait to hear your report on Monday!

Sandy83, I'm so excited for your EC next week! Yay!

SpiceGirl, :hugs: I hope everything all works out! Think positive!


----------



## Athena

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello ladies, we have 11 follicles. Sizes are 11, 12, 13 they are about 3 size 9 and they said they won't catch up but 11 sounds like a good number to me. I go back on Saturday for another scan and ER might be Tuesday.
> It's starting to feel so real :dust: to all

Amazing news, you must be so happy :hugs: well done. Will look forward to updates!


----------



## Sandy83

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, im hoping you get some good news. Ill be watching out for your update. Its all exciting xx
> 
> I know soon we will be PUPO!Click to expand...

Thats great news. I'll be 2 days behind you on ER. Can't wait yay xx


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hi Ladies...

I finally start stimming tonight!!! yay!! I never thought i'd look forward to 30 something injections in 8 -9 days!! lol... 

Hope all of you are doing well. Congrats to everyone who is PUPO.. fingers crossed we all get our BFP's!!

xoxo


----------



## Athena

AnnetteCali said:


> Hi Ladies...
> 
> I finally start stimming tonight!!! yay!! I never thought i'd look forward to 30 something injections in 8 -9 days!! lol...
> 
> Hope all of you are doing well. Congrats to everyone who is PUPO.. fingers crossed we all get our BFP's!!
> 
> xoxo

Good luck! I know what you mean, funny what we look forward to these days lol!


----------



## chichifab

Hi everyone,

Thanks for having me! 

MissAnnabelle congratulations for being PUPO! Hope your 2WW is going smoothly. 

Spicegirl hope everything goes well.

Athena, I bet you are excited! Waiting for the fertilisation report can be exciting and nerve racking. 

SignoraL 9 emmbies is great number! 

HappyBunnyAb and Sandy83 I will also be joining you for EC next week.

AFM, I had a BFP on my last cycle but sadly it ended in a miscarriage. We haven't changed much on this cycle just that I will be taking steroids and baby aspirin. The doctor has also accepted to put 2 back if possible. I am keeping positive and hopping for the best. 

We will get our bfps!!!!


----------



## chichifab

Hey SignoraL,

Can you add me please ;)

Me 30 DH 34
TTC for over 3 years
Me both blocked tubes, DH all fine
IVF #1 - Gonal F and Centrotide short protocol
17 eggs retrieved (9 for me as I was egg sharing)
1 5dt, none to freeze, BFN
IVF #2 - Gonal F and Centritide short protocol 
23 eggs retrieve - no transfer, eggs attacked be bacteria in the lab
IVF #3 - Ginal F and Supricor long protocol 
8 retrieved, 1 5dt, BFP!!! Miscarriages at 5 weeks :(
IVF # 4 - Gonal F and Supricor long protocol, steroids and baby aspirin 
EC 25/09


----------



## alicatt

Hey Everyone!

WOW so much has happened in the few days I was MIA. New people are joining, :hi: chichifab, best of luck this month!! 

*Ahena* what a great number of eggs, 22 WOW! Can't wait to hear how many fertilized :happydance:

Everyone else that is stimming and getting closer to the ER, :thumbup: keep it up, you are almost there!!!

AFM - I had my 5dt yesterday. They transferred 2 excellent blastocysts and the FS said that the transfer was textbook. So basically everything went as planned. The only disappointing news was that the other 3 embryos aren't good enough to freeze. So this is it. I asked my FS point blank what my chances were, and he said at least 50%. He reminded me that my lining was perfect, the blastocysts were high quality, the transfer went well, and that now I just needed to relax and let nature do its thing. :thumbup: Now I have to wait, and wait and wait. I hope I don't' drive myself crazy :wacko: waiting! From what I have read tomorrow is implantation day. That is the day that the blastocyst will start to implant and will continue to do so for another 2-3 days. I certainly hope that they are both get busy tomorrow and burrow deep! :haha:

:hug: Wishing you all some sticky beans!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Good luck alicatt! I was also told 50%. I hate that. Kind of like tossing an expensive coin, isn't it? When is your OTD?


----------



## alicatt

MissAnnabelle said:


> Good luck alicatt! I was also told 50%. I hate that. Kind of like tossing an expensive coin, isn't it? When is your OTD?

I know, it truly is the most expensive coin I've ever tossed! I'm not sure what OTD is? Is that the day they test your blood for hCG? If so, they have me down for Oct 1st, but I think that is WAY too late! My ER was on Sept 14th so 14 days from then is Sept 28th, and usually they test at 12 DPO (at least for IUIs they do). So I'm not sure why we are waiting so long. 

I have been testing at home with HPTs to ensure that my trigger is gone. It seems to still show up on the ICs but it is totally gone on the FRER I tested with this morning. I'm going to hold off testing again until Sunday I think, as that would give the little beans a few days to start producing hCG.


----------



## L4hope

Sounds perfect Alicat...stick embies stick!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

AnnetteCali said:


> Hi Ladies...
> 
> I finally start stimming tonight!!! yay!! I never thought i'd look forward to 30 something injections in 8 -9 days!! lol...
> 
> Hope all of you are doing well. Congrats to everyone who is PUPO.. fingers crossed we all get our BFP's!!
> 
> xoxo

Yay!!! How funny that we look forward to all the shots!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Chichifab, glad we are all going to be transferring at the same time. Are you testing early?

Alicatt, glad you had your transfer. Oct 1 is too far out especially for a 5dt. Good luck. I hope you get bfp.

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

alicatt said:


> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Good luck alicatt! I was also told 50%. I hate that. Kind of like tossing an expensive coin, isn't it? When is your OTD?
> 
> I know, it truly is the most expensive coin I've ever tossed! I'm not sure what OTD is? Is that the day they test your blood for hCG? If so, they have me down for Oct 1st, but I think that is WAY too late! My ER was on Sept 14th so 14 days from then is Sept 28th, and usually they test at 12 DPO (at least for IUIs they do). So I'm not sure why we are waiting so long.
> 
> I have been testing at home with HPTs to ensure that my trigger is gone. It seems to still show up on the ICs but it is totally gone on the FRER I tested with this morning. I'm going to hold off testing again until Sunday I think, as that would give the little beans a few days to start producing hCG.Click to expand...

It means official test date. I used to say beta for blood test, but I guess that not everyone gets a blood test, so I just say test date. My 3 day transfer was on 9/15 and my test date for my blood test if 9/28. Let me know if you test again and good luck:) :dust:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

AnnetteCali said:


> Hi Ladies...
> 
> I finally start stimming tonight!!! yay!! I never thought i'd look forward to 30 something injections in 8 -9 days!! lol...
> 
> Hope all of you are doing well. Congrats to everyone who is PUPO.. fingers crossed we all get our BFP's!!
> 
> xoxo

Let us know how excited you are after the 25th one! lol Fingesr, toes, legs and arms crossed for us! :thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

MissAnnabelle said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Good luck alicatt! I was also told 50%. I hate that. Kind of like tossing an expensive coin, isn't it? When is your OTD?
> 
> I know, it truly is the most expensive coin I've ever tossed! I'm not sure what OTD is? Is that the day they test your blood for hCG? If so, they have me down for Oct 1st, but I think that is WAY too late! My ER was on Sept 14th so 14 days from then is Sept 28th, and usually they test at 12 DPO (at least for IUIs they do). So I'm not sure why we are waiting so long.
> 
> I have been testing at home with HPTs to ensure that my trigger is gone. It seems to still show up on the ICs but it is totally gone on the FRER I tested with this morning. I'm going to hold off testing again until Sunday I think, as that would give the little beans a few days to start producing hCG.Click to expand...
> 
> It means official test date. I used to say beta for blood test, but I guess that not everyone gets a blood test, so I just say test date. My 3 day transfer was on 9/15 and my test date for my blood test if 9/28. Let me know if you test again and good luck:) :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks! So it looks like you are a few days before me, are you going to test at home? If so, when? I'm trying to decide when I should test, if I should test?
:dust:


----------



## AnnetteCali

HappyBunnyAB said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies...
> 
> I finally start stimming tonight!!! yay!! I never thought i'd look forward to 30 something injections in 8 -9 days!! lol...
> 
> Hope all of you are doing well. Congrats to everyone who is PUPO.. fingers crossed we all get our BFP's!!
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Yay!!! How funny that we look forward to all the shots!Click to expand...

Had my first round of shots tonight.... it hurt like a mother *!!! The menopur burned more than usual.. ugh! I know this will all be worth it in the end! xoxo 

good luck to everyone!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

alicatt said:


> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Good luck alicatt! I was also told 50%. I hate that. Kind of like tossing an expensive coin, isn't it? When is your OTD?
> 
> I know, it truly is the most expensive coin I've ever tossed! I'm not sure what OTD is? Is that the day they test your blood for hCG? If so, they have me down for Oct 1st, but I think that is WAY too late! My ER was on Sept 14th so 14 days from then is Sept 28th, and usually they test at 12 DPO (at least for IUIs they do). So I'm not sure why we are waiting so long.
> 
> I have been testing at home with HPTs to ensure that my trigger is gone. It seems to still show up on the ICs but it is totally gone on the FRER I tested with this morning. I'm going to hold off testing again until Sunday I think, as that would give the little beans a few days to start producing hCG.Click to expand...
> 
> It means official test date. I used to say beta for blood test, but I guess that not everyone gets a blood test, so I just say test date. My 3 day transfer was on 9/15 and my test date for my blood test if 9/28. Let me know if you test again and good luck:) :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! So it looks like you are a few days before me, are you going to test at home? If so, when? I'm trying to decide when I should test, if I should test?
> :dust:Click to expand...

Hmmm...to test, or not to test? That is a tough one. For me testing early last cycle just led to being stressed out for a week before my official test date. If you do test I would just say not to test too early if you can help it. I would just try to relax as much as possible and enjoy holding that hope inside you :)


----------



## Sandy83

AnnetteCali said:


> Hi Ladies...
> 
> I finally start stimming tonight!!! yay!! I never thought i'd look forward to 30 something injections in 8 -9 days!! lol...
> 
> Hope all of you are doing well. Congrats to everyone who is PUPO.. fingers crossed we all get our BFP's!!
> 
> xoxo

Yay! Thats great news :happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

chichifab said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks for having me!
> 
> MissAnnabelle congratulations for being PUPO! Hope your 2WW is going smoothly.
> 
> Spicegirl hope everything goes well.
> 
> Athena, I bet you are excited! Waiting for the fertilisation report can be exciting and nerve racking.
> 
> SignoraL 9 emmbies is great number!
> 
> HappyBunnyAb and Sandy83 I will also be joining you for EC next week.
> 
> AFM, I had a BFP on my last cycle but sadly it ended in a miscarriage. We haven't changed much on this cycle just that I will be taking steroids and baby aspirin. The doctor has also accepted to put 2 back if possible. I am keeping positive and hopping for the best.
> 
> We will get our bfps!!!!

Look forward to you joining us next week for EC, its going to be exciting :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Athena

Morning Girls!

I had the call for the fertilization report here goes...

22 Eggs retrieved
17 Mature
12 Fertilized
11 Embryos!!! 

They are calling me again tmw to tell me if I'm going back tmw for 3dt or Monday for 5dt, so fingers crossed we make it to blast. I feel really nervous and don't seem to be able to concentrate on anything!

Alicat that's terrific news, am cheering you and MissAnnabelle on in your 2ww hope to join you soon! 

Hope everyone else doing well. Have a fantastic weekend xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Thats amazing news Athena, 11 embryo's is fantastic and sure you will be on a 5dt with those numbers!!! :happydance:

Look forward to seeing your update tomorrow sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> Thats amazing news Athena, 11 embryo's is fantastic and sure you will be on a 5dt with those numbers!!! :happydance:
> 
> Look forward to seeing your update tomorrow sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Athena, I totally agree! I'm sure your Dr will opt for the 5dt since you have so many embryos, that is amazing! :happydance:


----------



## SignoraL

That is fantastic, Athena!!! Great numbers to work with. I agree that you'll have 5dt!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Signoral - How you feeling todya after ER? xx


----------



## L4hope

Definitely agree with everyone Athena. You should have a 5dt for sure!


----------



## Athena

Thanks everyone, I really hope so. I'm off to buy myself a nice new nail polish to wear to the transfer!! Take my mind off it a bit. I'm going to be climbing the walls over the weekend as no work to distract me! Hope you're all right and I make it to Monday, I'll let you know what they say tmw.

Thanks for your support everyone :hugs:


----------



## SignoraL

Sandy83 said:


> Signoral - How you feeling todya after ER? xx

Feeling good! I had some painful cramps last night but I was able to sleep without any discomfort. I'm hoping we hear back from our RE soon with our fertilization report! Will let you guys know!


----------



## Sandy83

looking forward to hearing the results! yay!!!! xx


----------



## L4hope

Glad ER went well Signora! Hope to hear a good report soon!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

AnnetteCali said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies...
> 
> I finally start stimming tonight!!! yay!! I never thought i'd look forward to 30 something injections in 8 -9 days!! lol...
> 
> Hope all of you are doing well. Congrats to everyone who is PUPO.. fingers crossed we all get our BFP's!!
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Yay!!! How funny that we look forward to all the shots!Click to expand...
> 
> Had my first round of shots tonight.... it hurt like a mother *!!! The menopur burned more than usual.. ugh! I know this will all be worth it in the end! xoxo
> 
> good luck to everyone!Click to expand...

It is worth it. When is your next ultrasound?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Athena said:


> Morning Girls!
> 
> I had the call for the fertilization report here goes...
> 
> 22 Eggs retrieved
> 17 Mature
> 12 Fertilized
> 11 Embryos!!!
> 
> They are calling me again tmw to tell me if I'm going back tmw for 3dt or Monday for 5dt, so fingers crossed we make it to blast. I feel really nervous and don't seem to be able to concentrate on anything!
> 
> Alicat that's terrific news, am cheering you and MissAnnabelle on in your 2ww hope to join you soon!
> 
> Hope everyone else doing well. Have a fantastic weekend xxx

That is amazing!! I'm sure they will let you do a 5dt. How exciting to be going into the 2WW.


----------



## SignoraL

Fertilization report: 8 of 9 were mature and 7 of 8 fertilized! :happydance: We will do a 5dt on Tuesday!


----------



## Athena

Woohoo SignoraL! :happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

Yay! Congratulations Signoral thats great news xx


----------



## L4hope

Great report Signora!! Yay for 5 day transfer!:happydance:


----------



## alicatt

SignoraL said:


> Fertilization report: 8 of 9 were mature and 7 of 8 fertilized! :happydance: We will do a 5dt on Tuesday!

:happydance: That is excellent news! congrats!!


----------



## kchope

Good to hear all the excellent news from everyone! I'm so happy for all you ladies and looking forward to reading all the bfp's to be forthcoming!

Just got back from our converted IUI. Timing couldn't be more spot on BUT my DH only had 1 mil post wash. Chances are pretty slim pickings but hoping for some kind of a miracle. Maybe I should buy a lottery ticket too.

Thinking of you all and sending lots of dust your way!!


----------



## SignoraL

kchope said:


> Good to hear all the excellent news from everyone! I'm so happy for all you ladies and looking forward to reading all the bfp's to be forthcoming!
> 
> Just got back from our converted IUI. Timing couldn't be more spot on BUT my DH only had 1 mil post wash. Chances are pretty slim pickings but hoping for some kind of a miracle. Maybe I should buy a lottery ticket too.
> 
> Thinking of you all and sending lots of dust your way!!

Stay positive, kchope! So happy your timing was perfect! Focus on that! Praying for you!


----------



## slb80

So much great and positive news in here today. So happy for you ladies. Another step closer to that bfp.


----------



## Athena

kchope said:


> Good to hear all the excellent news from everyone! I'm so happy for all you ladies and looking forward to reading all the bfp's to be forthcoming!
> 
> Just got back from our converted IUI. Timing couldn't be more spot on BUT my DH only had 1 mil post wash. Chances are pretty slim pickings but hoping for some kind of a miracle. Maybe I should buy a lottery ticket too.
> 
> Thinking of you all and sending lots of dust your way!!

Chin up kchope, like you said timing was excellent and you only need one sperm hun. Good luck :hugs: 

Praying for all my BnB girls xxx


----------



## beo2012

Hello - Im kind of new to this board. 
About my TTC Journey...

Me - 33 (low amh 0.46)
DH - 29 (morph, motility, and low count)
18 months of trying
Tried Clomid and Trigger Shots twice
Just completed 1st IVF/ICSI Cycle

8.9.12 - Started BC pill
9.1.12 - Started Stims
9.13.12 - Egg Retrieval - 11 eggs, 7 fertialized via ICSI, only 2 made it to Blastocyst stage(not sure of grading - clinic doesnt disclose)
9.14.12 - Started Progesterone Vaginal Gel and Estrace
9.18.12 - Embryo Transfer - transferred the 2 that made it
Continuing Progesterone and Estrace until Beta test


----------



## Athena

Welcome to the forum beo2012. Good luck in your 2ww xx


----------



## alicatt

beo2012 said:


> Hello - Im kind of new to this board.
> About my TTC Journey...
> 
> Me - 33 (low amh 0.46)
> DH - 29 (morph, motility, and low count)
> 18 months of trying
> Tried Clomid and Trigger Shots twice
> Just completed 1st IVF/ICSI Cycle
> 
> 8.9.12 - Started BC pill
> 9.1.12 - Started Stims
> 9.13.12 - Egg Retrieval - 11 eggs, 7 fertialized via ICSI, only 2 made it to Blastocyst stage(not sure of grading - clinic doesnt disclose)
> 9.14.12 - Started Progesterone Vaginal Gel and Estrace
> 9.18.12 - Embryo Transfer - transferred the 2 that made it
> Continuing Progesterone and Estrace until Beta test

Hi beo2012, :hi: and welcome!

It seems like we are on almost identical journeys. I had my ER on 9/14 and ET on 9/19, and had 7 fertilize and only 2 blastocysts survived to day 5. So we transferred the 2 of them. I am doing progesterone in oil and vivelle dot for my progesterone and estrogen supplementation. My FS has scheduled my BETA for 10/1, which seems AGES from now! 

There are a few others that are also in similar stages of their cycle and we are all hoping and praying that we see a :bfp: Best of luck to you!! :hug:

How are you doing? When are you testing?


----------



## Saus

Hi Ladies

I'm new to this site and wondered if I can join in the ivf journey with you!

I'm currently on round 2 of ICSI and currently down regging with Buserelin and have a baseline scan in a week or so.

I'm glad to say round 1 went well, I had 2 put back, lost one but kept one and have a very beautiful little girl.

I'm absolutely pooping myself about doing it again, as I unfortunately had OHSS twice, which left me in hospital for almost 4 weeks in total and dreading the though of having it again.

xxx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

SignoraL said:


> Fertilization report: 8 of 9 were mature and 7 of 8 fertilized! :happydance: We will do a 5dt on Tuesday!

Yay!! :happydance: good luck on Tuesday!


----------



## Athena

Saus said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm new to this site and wondered if I can join in the ivf journey with you!
> 
> I'm currently on round 2 of ICSI and currently down regging with Buserelin and have a baseline scan in a week or so.
> 
> I'm glad to say round 1 went well, I had 2 put back, lost one but kept one and have a very beautiful little girl.
> 
> I'm absolutely pooping myself about doing it again, as I unfortunately had OHSS twice, which left me in hospital for almost 4 weeks in total and dreading the though of having it again.
> 
> xxx

Hi Saus and welcome:flower: So lovely to hear you have had a LO through ICSI. I bet the ohss was awful wasn't it? How many eggs did you make? Must have been very uncomfortable. I'm sure your Drs will have learned from it and will adjust your meds accordingly. Good luck down-regging, it will fly by!! :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Saus said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm new to this site and wondered if I can join in the ivf journey with you!
> 
> I'm currently on round 2 of ICSI and currently down regging with Buserelin and have a baseline scan in a week or so.
> 
> I'm glad to say round 1 went well, I had 2 put back, lost one but kept one and have a very beautiful little girl.
> 
> I'm absolutely pooping myself about doing it again, as I unfortunately had OHSS twice, which left me in hospital for almost 4 weeks in total and dreading the though of having it again.
> 
> xxx

Welcome :hi: I hope you get your bfp without OHSS. Hopefully your Dr will do something different to avoid OHSS.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

kchope said:


> Good to hear all the excellent news from everyone! I'm so happy for all you ladies and looking forward to reading all the bfp's to be forthcoming!
> 
> Just got back from our converted IUI. Timing couldn't be more spot on BUT my DH only had 1 mil post wash. Chances are pretty slim pickings but hoping for some kind of a miracle. Maybe I should buy a lottery ticket too.
> 
> Thinking of you all and sending lots of dust your way!!

All you need is one. Stay positive. My sister in laws husband only had 600,000 and she has three kids. It only takes one.


----------



## SignoraL

Welcome, beo2012 and Saus! We're glad to have you on here! beo2012, good luck with your 2WW! Saus, so sorry about OHSS, but hope that this cycle works out and that you'll have another beautiful child! 

Just hanging out with my heating pad as ovaries hurt just a bit. Starting our first PIO shot tonight and then progesterone and estrace suppositories tomorrow night. Glad we have the whole weekend to relax!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

beo2012 said:


> Hello - Im kind of new to this board.
> About my TTC Journey...
> 
> Me - 33 (low amh 0.46)
> DH - 29 (morph, motility, and low count)
> 18 months of trying
> Tried Clomid and Trigger Shots twice
> Just completed 1st IVF/ICSI Cycle
> 
> 8.9.12 - Started BC pill
> 9.1.12 - Started Stims
> 9.13.12 - Egg Retrieval - 11 eggs, 7 fertialized via ICSI, only 2 made it to Blastocyst stage(not sure of grading - clinic doesnt disclose)
> 9.14.12 - Started Progesterone Vaginal Gel and Estrace
> 9.18.12 - Embryo Transfer - transferred the 2 that made it
> Continuing Progesterone and Estrace until Beta test

Welcome :hi: I hope the 2WW go by fast!


----------



## beo2012

alicatt said:


> beo2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hello - Im kind of new to this board.
> About my TTC Journey...
> 
> Me - 33 (low amh 0.46)
> DH - 29 (morph, motility, and low count)
> 18 months of trying
> Tried Clomid and Trigger Shots twice
> Just completed 1st IVF/ICSI Cycle
> 
> 8.9.12 - Started BC pill
> 9.1.12 - Started Stims
> 9.13.12 - Egg Retrieval - 11 eggs, 7 fertialized via ICSI, only 2 made it to Blastocyst stage(not sure of grading - clinic doesnt disclose)
> 9.14.12 - Started Progesterone Vaginal Gel and Estrace
> 9.18.12 - Embryo Transfer - transferred the 2 that made it
> Continuing Progesterone and Estrace until Beta test
> 
> Hi beo2012, :hi: and welcome!
> 
> It seems like we are on almost identical journeys. I had my ER on 9/14 and ET on 9/19, and had 7 fertilize and only 2 blastocysts survived to day 5. So we transferred the 2 of them. I am doing progesterone in oil and vivelle dot for my progesterone and estrogen supplementation. My FS has scheduled my BETA for 10/1, which seems AGES from now!
> 
> There are a few others that are also in similar stages of their cycle and we are all hoping and praying that we see a :bfp: Best of luck to you!! :hug:
> 
> How are you doing? When are you testing?Click to expand...

Im doing well -thanks! just anxious and trying not to think about how many more days I have left...I have my 1st beta on 9.28 (next friday). 
Although i took a HPT today...it was a BIG bfn...not even a faint line from the trigger shot. lol 
I know it was way to soon but i wanted to compare it to a HPT that Im going to take at the mid to end of next week. 

How are you doing? any symptoms?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey beo2012 - my beta is 9/28 too!
Today I have been kind of light headed/dizzy feeling - but other than that nothing really. Kind of tired and tender boobs - slight bloating still, but I think that is the progestrone.


----------



## chichifab

Things are really happening on here!!! Welcome beo2012 and sauc!!! Congratulations to Athena & SignoraL for your great fertilisation report!! Good luck to everyone on their 2WW and to the stimulating ladies!!
Can't wait to see the bfps popping up on this thread ;)


----------



## SignoraL

MissAnnabelle said:


> Hey beo2012 - my beta is 9/28 too!
> Today I have been kind of light headed/dizzy feeling - but other than that nothing really. Kind of tired and tender boobs - slight bloating still, but I think that is the progestrone.

Yay!!! That sounds promising!!! 9/28 is your beta, right?


----------



## SignoraL

MissAnnabelle said:


> Hey beo2012 - my beta is 9/28 too!
> Today I have been kind of light headed/dizzy feeling - but other than that nothing really. Kind of tired and tender boobs - slight bloating still, but I think that is the progestrone.

Yay!!! That sounds promising!!! 9/28 is your beta, right?


----------



## AnnetteCali

HappyBunnyAB said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies...
> 
> I finally start stimming tonight!!! yay!! I never thought i'd look forward to 30 something injections in 8 -9 days!! lol...
> 
> Hope all of you are doing well. Congrats to everyone who is PUPO.. fingers crossed we all get our BFP's!!
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Yay!!! How funny that we look forward to all the shots!Click to expand...
> 
> Had my first round of shots tonight.... it hurt like a mother *!!! The menopur burned more than usual.. ugh! I know this will all be worth it in the end! xoxo
> 
> good luck to everyone!Click to expand...
> 
> It is worth it. When is your next ultrasound?Click to expand...

Next ultrasound is tomorrow i believe. I go in at 845 am to have my blood drawn... I think they usually do an ultra sound as well. Not sure. If not tomorrow then Monday for sure :)


----------



## SignoraL

AnnetteCali said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies...
> 
> I finally start stimming tonight!!! yay!! I never thought i'd look forward to 30 something injections in 8 -9 days!! lol...
> 
> Hope all of you are doing well. Congrats to everyone who is PUPO.. fingers crossed we all get our BFP's!!
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Yay!!! How funny that we look forward to all the shots!Click to expand...
> 
> Had my first round of shots tonight.... it hurt like a mother *!!! The menopur burned more than usual.. ugh! I know this will all be worth it in the end! xoxo
> 
> good luck to everyone!Click to expand...
> 
> It is worth it. When is your next ultrasound?Click to expand...
> 
> Next ultrasound is tomorrow i believe. I go in at 845 am to have my blood drawn... I think they usually do an ultra sound as well. Not sure. If not tomorrow then Monday for sure :)Click to expand...

Good luck, AnnetteCali!!! Hope you get good news - praying for lots of great follies for you!!!

I just did my first PIO shot! Iced it up so I didn't feel it. Now I'm sitting on my heating pad!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

AnnetteCali said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies...
> 
> I finally start stimming tonight!!! yay!! I never thought i'd look forward to 30 something injections in 8 -9 days!! lol...
> 
> Hope all of you are doing well. Congrats to everyone who is PUPO.. fingers crossed we all get our BFP's!!
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Yay!!! How funny that we look forward to all the shots!Click to expand...
> 
> Had my first round of shots tonight.... it hurt like a mother *!!! The menopur burned more than usual.. ugh! I know this will all be worth it in the end! xoxo
> 
> good luck to everyone!Click to expand...
> 
> It is worth it. When is your next ultrasound?Click to expand...
> 
> Next ultrasound is tomorrow i believe. I go in at 845 am to have my blood drawn... I think they usually do an ultra sound as well. Not sure. If not tomorrow then Monday for sure :)Click to expand...

 Good luck tomorrow I hope you have a lot of follies.


----------



## macca197831

Saus said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm new to this site and wondered if I can join in the ivf journey with you!
> 
> I'm currently on round 2 of ICSI and currently down regging with Buserelin and have a baseline scan in a week or so.
> 
> I'm glad to say round 1 went well, I had 2 put back, lost one but kept one and have a very beautiful little girl.
> 
> I'm absolutely pooping myself about doing it again, as I unfortunately had OHSS twice, which left me in hospital for almost 4 weeks in total and dreading the though of having it again.
> 
> xxx

Hi Saus, looks like we are cycle buddies! I am down regging just now and also due my baseline scan next week at which point I will start swimming with Menopur. We are doing ICSI xx


----------



## alicatt

Saus said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm new to this site and wondered if I can join in the ivf journey with you!
> 
> I'm currently on round 2 of ICSI and currently down regging with Buserelin and have a baseline scan in a week or so.
> 
> I'm glad to say round 1 went well, I had 2 put back, lost one but kept one and have a very beautiful little girl.
> 
> I'm absolutely pooping myself about doing it again, as I unfortunately had OHSS twice, which left me in hospital for almost 4 weeks in total and dreading the though of having it again.
> 
> xxx

Saus,

I had 33 follicles and my estrogen was 5133 at time of trigger. I definitely had mild/moderate OHSS for a few days there. My Dr gave me an infusion of albumin during my egg retrieval which basically stopped OHSS from getting any worse. I was still bloated and in some pain for a few days, but at least I didn't end up in the hospital! If you end up responding really well again, you can discuss having the albumin transfusion. I think it is a relatively new treatment for OHSS, and maybe it wasn't available during your last cycle. Oh, and limiting your diet to proteins and drinks with electrolytes will help mitigate OHSS too. So I ate chicken, eggs, protein shakes and gatorade for a week and now I'm back to normal.

Best of luck!!


----------



## L4hope

Ooh Signora I start PIO tomorrow! Did the ice help? I could care less about the other shots, but I'm sooo dreading the PIO. I have to take it twice a day and very anxious about it. Like everythin else, we do what we gotta do right?!


----------



## beo2012

MissAnnabelle said:


> Hey beo2012 - my beta is 9/28 too!
> Today I have been kind of light headed/dizzy feeling - but other than that nothing really. Kind of tired and tender boobs - slight bloating still, but I think that is the progestrone.

Great - glad to know we are on the same date...we can keep each other sane over the next 6 days. 
on day 1 and day 2 post transfer I had a bit of cramping
day 3 and now today day 4 I feel as if AF is coming
more tired then usual..but im assuming its from the estrace/progesterone

have you taken a HPT test...I took a baseline test on day 2pt and it was negative.


----------



## alicatt

beo2012 said:


> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Hey beo2012 - my beta is 9/28 too!
> Today I have been kind of light headed/dizzy feeling - but other than that nothing really. Kind of tired and tender boobs - slight bloating still, but I think that is the progestrone.
> 
> Great - glad to know we are on the same date...we can keep each other sane over the next 6 days.
> on day 1 and day 2 post transfer I had a bit of cramping
> day 3 and now today day 4 I feel as if AF is coming
> more tired then usual..but im assuming its from the estrace/progesterone
> 
> have you taken a HPT test...I took a baseline test on day 2pt and it was negative.Click to expand...

I'm one day after you, at 3dp5dt and am feeling exactly the same. Kind of like AF is coming :( The cramps aren't that bad, but they feel just like AF, plus the lower back pain. On top of that I have a few extra symptoms, mostly feeling super hot from about 2am until 2pm, and then suddenly I am freezing from 2pm until I get into bed. That was how I felt yesterday and again today, I woke up sweating, but am now starting to cool off to the point where I may have to put a sweatshirt on! I live in FL its HOT down here, I shouldn't need to wear a sweatshirt, LOL!


----------



## SignoraL

L4hope said:


> Ooh Signora I start PIO tomorrow! Did the ice help? I could care less about the other shots, but I'm sooo dreading the PIO. I have to take it twice a day and very anxious about it. Like everythin else, we do what we gotta do right?!

Good luck, L4hope! I iced and it definitely helped! I didn't feel the needle go in, but I did feel the PIO go in (but it didn't feel painful). Afterwards DH massaged it with a hot washcloth. However, during the night I work up and my bum felt so sore! It still feels a bit sore but now I'm just sitting on my heating pad to make it feel better. Tonight I start Progesterone and Estradiol suppositories. Just sent DH out for finger protectors so I don't scratch myself and more pads. :haha:


----------



## beo2012

alicatt said:


> beo2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Hey beo2012 - my beta is 9/28 too!
> Today I have been kind of light headed/dizzy feeling - but other than that nothing really. Kind of tired and tender boobs - slight bloating still, but I think that is the progestrone.
> 
> Great - glad to know we are on the same date...we can keep each other sane over the next 6 days.
> on day 1 and day 2 post transfer I had a bit of cramping
> day 3 and now today day 4 I feel as if AF is coming
> more tired then usual..but im assuming its from the estrace/progesterone
> 
> have you taken a HPT test...I took a baseline test on day 2pt and it was negative.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm one day after you, at 3dp5dt and am feeling exactly the same. Kind of like AF is coming :( The cramps aren't that bad, but they feel just like AF, plus the lower back pain. On top of that I have a few extra symptoms, mostly feeling super hot from about 2am until 2pm, and then suddenly I am freezing from 2pm until I get into bed. That was how I felt yesterday and again today, I woke up sweating, but am now starting to cool off to the point where I may have to put a sweatshirt on! I live in FL its HOT down here, I shouldn't need to wear a sweatshirt, LOL!Click to expand...

Im in Fl too...and your right you shouldnt need a sweatshirt, sounds like your having hot flashes. I had those when i took clomid several months ago. 

Praying and hoping that these embies...stick for all of us!!!:hugs:


----------



## alicatt

beo2012 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beo2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Hey beo2012 - my beta is 9/28 too!
> Today I have been kind of light headed/dizzy feeling - but other than that nothing really. Kind of tired and tender boobs - slight bloating still, but I think that is the progestrone.
> 
> Great - glad to know we are on the same date...we can keep each other sane over the next 6 days.
> on day 1 and day 2 post transfer I had a bit of cramping
> day 3 and now today day 4 I feel as if AF is coming
> more tired then usual..but im assuming its from the estrace/progesterone
> 
> have you taken a HPT test...I took a baseline test on day 2pt and it was negative.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm one day after you, at 3dp5dt and am feeling exactly the same. Kind of like AF is coming :( The cramps aren't that bad, but they feel just like AF, plus the lower back pain. On top of that I have a few extra symptoms, mostly feeling super hot from about 2am until 2pm, and then suddenly I am freezing from 2pm until I get into bed. That was how I felt yesterday and again today, I woke up sweating, but am now starting to cool off to the point where I may have to put a sweatshirt on! I live in FL its HOT down here, I shouldn't need to wear a sweatshirt, LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> Im in Fl too...and your right you shouldnt need a sweatshirt, sounds like your having hot flashes. I had those when i took clomid several months ago.
> 
> Praying and hoping that these embies...stick for all of us!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Yes, it is like that except that the chills last almost as long as the hot flashes, and they only started yesterday. I've been taking progesterone (PIO) and Vivelle (estrogen) for several days now. Oh well.. if it means I get a :bfp: in a few days to a week and in 8.5 months a beautiful baby! It will all be worth it! Hoping and praying the same for you too! :dust:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

alicatt said:


> beo2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beo2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Hey beo2012 - my beta is 9/28 too!
> Today I have been kind of light headed/dizzy feeling - but other than that nothing really. Kind of tired and tender boobs - slight bloating still, but I think that is the progestrone.
> 
> Great - glad to know we are on the same date...we can keep each other sane over the next 6 days.
> on day 1 and day 2 post transfer I had a bit of cramping
> day 3 and now today day 4 I feel as if AF is coming
> more tired then usual..but im assuming its from the estrace/progesterone
> 
> have you taken a HPT test...I took a baseline test on day 2pt and it was negative.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm one day after you, at 3dp5dt and am feeling exactly the same. Kind of like AF is coming :( The cramps aren't that bad, but they feel just like AF, plus the lower back pain. On top of that I have a few extra symptoms, mostly feeling super hot from about 2am until 2pm, and then suddenly I am freezing from 2pm until I get into bed. That was how I felt yesterday and again today, I woke up sweating, but am now starting to cool off to the point where I may have to put a sweatshirt on! I live in FL its HOT down here, I shouldn't need to wear a sweatshirt, LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> Im in Fl too...and your right you shouldnt need a sweatshirt, sounds like your having hot flashes. I had those when i took clomid several months ago.
> 
> Praying and hoping that these embies...stick for all of us!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is like that except that the chills last almost as long as the hot flashes, and they only started yesterday. I've been taking progesterone (PIO) and Vivelle (estrogen) for several days now. Oh well.. if it means I get a :bfp: in a few days to a week and in 8.5 months a beautiful baby! It will all be worth it! Hoping and praying the same for you too! :dust:Click to expand...

Today I am 7dp3dt and feel AF like lower abdominal cramping with some lower back pain. Not too bad - just dull. My temp seems to be fluctuating a bit too. Gosh I sure hope this works for us too...the more hope I feel the more scared I get! :wacko:


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies...

Just checking in... good luck to annabelle and alicatt... and everyone else who is PUPO!!

AFM: I'm on day 3 of stimming... went in for blood work today. ... should get a call tonight from my doc to tell me how much follistim to take. I'm pretty excited.. but.. still a bit guarded. you put so much hope into this process.... it's a scary thing at times. 

Got a question... have any of you tried acupuncture ? my infertility office offers it.. i was considering it.. but it's pricey. they had packages... starting at $900 ... i was like.. " ummmm no thank you"... but decided to break down the treatments.. which is much cheaper. What are your thoughts on that? i figure... if i'm already paying $10,000 .. what's another $500 ! 

Anyone else taking a growth hormone to help with the quality of their eggs? The doc changed my protocol and is introducing omnitrope this cycle. Small.. expensive vial.. hope it helps! 

Sending baby dust our way!!! i can't believe how fast the cycle goes once you start stimming!!!


----------



## SignoraL

AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> Just checking in... good luck to annabelle and alicatt... and everyone else who is PUPO!!
> 
> AFM: I'm on day 3 of stimming... went in for blood work today. ... should get a call tonight from my doc to tell me how much follistim to take. I'm pretty excited.. but.. still a bit guarded. you put so much hope into this process.... it's a scary thing at times.
> 
> Got a question... have any of you tried acupuncture ? my infertility office offers it.. i was considering it.. but it's pricey. they had packages... starting at $900 ... i was like.. " ummmm no thank you"... but decided to break down the treatments.. which is much cheaper. What are your thoughts on that? i figure... if i'm already paying $10,000 .. what's another $500 !
> 
> Anyone else taking a growth hormone to help with the quality of their eggs? The doc changed my protocol and is introducing omnitrope this cycle. Small.. expensive vial.. hope it helps!
> 
> Sending baby dust our way!!! i can't believe how fast the cycle goes once you start stimming!!!

Hi AnnetteCali, good luck with your appointment! Keep thinking positive, hon. I know it can be tough, but I truly believe it helps.

I've been doing acupuncture and taking DHEA and a bunch of other supplements since March. My RE thought I could potentially conceive naturally with that, which I didn't, but he did see some improvement with my ovaries and I'm hoping it improved the quality of my eggs. The acupuncture is pricy (my insurance doesn't cover it) but it is pretty relaxing. I got a package of 12 for just over $700 (it can vary). Please let me know if you have questions and best of luck with it.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Alicatt and MissAnnabelle, those signs sound promising. I hope they lead to your bfp. 

AnnetteCali, I'm glad everything is moving along. I did Acupuncture back in April and I loved it but it did get expensive. The Dr office said that it was up to me because there are not enough studies that show its benefitial for you. 

AFM, I had my scan and we have about 17-20 follicles. ER is scheduled for Tuesday. So excited. 

:dust: to all! I hope we all get our bfp.


----------



## SignoraL

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Alicatt and MissAnnabelle, those signs sound promising. I hope they lead to your bfp.
> 
> AnnetteCali, I'm glad everything is moving along. I did Acupuncture back in April and I loved it but it did get expensive. The Dr office said that it was up to me because there are not enough studies that show its benefitial for you.
> 
> AFM, I had my scan and we have about 17-20 follicles. ER is scheduled for Tuesday. So excited.
> 
> :dust: to all! I hope we all get our bfp.

Excellent numbers, HappyBunnyAB!!! So excited for your ER!!! Can't wait to hear the great news!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Alicatt and MissAnnabelle, those signs sound promising. I hope they lead to your bfp.
> 
> AnnetteCali, I'm glad everything is moving along. I did Acupuncture back in April and I loved it but it did get expensive. The Dr office said that it was up to me because there are not enough studies that show its benefitial for you.
> 
> AFM, I had my scan and we have about 17-20 follicles. ER is scheduled for Tuesday. So excited.
> 
> :dust: to all! I hope we all get our bfp.

It's so tough because all of those could be side effects from the progestrone! Oh weel, I guess I will find out soon enough...

That is great news! That is a really good follicle count too. So, are you triggering tomorrow night? Does your clinic typically do 3dt or 5dt? Do they beta test you 2 weeks from e/r or e/t?


----------



## Athena

HappyBunny that's an absolutely awesome number, you must be thrilled!!

Welcome to all the newbies. Good luck to those who are stimming it will go by in a flash.

Cheering on everyone who is PUPO I really want to hear some BFPs on this thread soon!


----------



## beo2012

AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> Just checking in... good luck to annabelle and alicatt... and everyone else who is PUPO!!
> 
> AFM: I'm on day 3 of stimming... went in for blood work today. ... should get a call tonight from my doc to tell me how much follistim to take. I'm pretty excited.. but.. still a bit guarded. you put so much hope into this process.... it's a scary thing at times.
> 
> Got a question... have any of you tried acupuncture ? my infertility office offers it.. i was considering it.. but it's pricey. they had packages... starting at $900 ... i was like.. " ummmm no thank you"... but decided to break down the treatments.. which is much cheaper. What are your thoughts on that? i figure... if i'm already paying $10,000 .. what's another $500 !
> 
> Anyone else taking a growth hormone to help with the quality of their eggs? The doc changed my protocol and is introducing omnitrope this cycle. Small.. expensive vial.. hope it helps!
> 
> Sending baby dust our way!!! i can't believe how fast the cycle goes once you start stimming!!!

Good luck with everything! I had accupunture on the day of my ET, right before and then right after. I paid $425 for both 30 min sessions...i cant say it helped or not...but it did help me relax, thats for sure.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

MissAnnabelle said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Alicatt and MissAnnabelle, those signs sound promising. I hope they lead to your bfp.
> 
> AnnetteCali, I'm glad everything is moving along. I did Acupuncture back in April and I loved it but it did get expensive. The Dr office said that it was up to me because there are not enough studies that show its benefitial for you.
> 
> AFM, I had my scan and we have about 17-20 follicles. ER is scheduled for Tuesday. So excited.
> 
> :dust: to all! I hope we all get our bfp.
> 
> It's so tough because all of those could be side effects from the progestrone! Oh weel, I guess I will find out soon enough...
> 
> That is great news! That is a really good follicle count too. So, are you triggering tomorrow night? Does your clinic typically do 3dt or 5dt? Do they beta test you 2 weeks from e/r or e/t?Click to expand...

Yes I'm triggering tomorrow with Ovidrel and HCG. The instructions say 2dt, 3dt or 5dt. They will call me on Wednesday and let me know. I test two weeks after ER.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Athena said:


> HappyBunny that's an absolutely awesome number, you must be thrilled!!
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies. Good luck to those who are stimming it will go by in a flash.
> 
> Cheering on everyone who is PUPO I really want to hear some BFPs on this thread soon!

Yes let's bring our bfps!


----------



## chichifab

Hey HappyBunnyAb those are really good numbers!!! I am also triggering tomorrow with ovidrel. I have been told my official test day is on 9/10. I am getting really nervous, don't know why! I just need to chill.
I agree with Athena, praying for a lot of bfps on this tread!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

chichifab said:


> Hey HappyBunnyAb those are really good numbers!!! I am also triggering tomorrow with ovidrel. I have been told my official test day is on 9/10. I am getting really nervous, don't know why! I just need to chill.
> I agree with Athena, praying for a lot of bfps on this tread!!!

That is the same date as me. Are you testing early?


----------



## SignoraL

Praying for lots of BFPs to start popping up on this thread!

Does anyone doing PIO have a super sore bum right now? Ouch! I had to get out of bed this morning because it hurt to lie on my back and my ovaries still feel a bit sore and my tummy is bloated. I told DH we'll have to stand in church today - even though our pews have seat cushions, I think that would still hurt. It may be the only time kneeling is more comfortable!


----------



## Athena

SignoraL said:


> Praying for lots of BFPs to start popping up on this thread!
> 
> Does anyone doing PIO have a super sore bum right now? Ouch! I had to get out of bed this morning because it hurt to lie on my back and my ovaries still feel a bit sore and my tummy is bloated. I told DH we'll have to stand in church today - even though our pews have seat cushions, I think that would still hurt. It may be the only time kneeling is more comfortable!

Oh no your poor bum :( Well I have the progesterone suppositories and they are icky :nope: It will all be worth it in the end! 

Hey lucky you get cushions on your pews at church lol ;) we just have hard benches. I actually feel really bad as we didn't make it to church this morning, I woke up to the smell of gas and we had to call the emergency number, turns out it wasn't our house but my neighbour left his gas oven on all night and it was coming through the walls!! They didn't even realise as weren't awake to smell it! 

Anyway, I feel bad not to have gone because it's my ET tmw. I did send an online prayer to Lourdes though, it will be displayed in the grotto there so that's nice, you just go on their website it's really cool. 

Hope all having a fab weekend and everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## chichifab

HappyBunnyAB said:


> chichifab said:
> 
> 
> Hey HappyBunnyAb those are really good numbers!!! I am also triggering tomorrow with ovidrel. I have been told my official test day is on 9/10. I am getting really nervous, don't know why! I just need to chill.
> I agree with Athena, praying for a lot of bfps on this tread!!!
> 
> That is the same date as me. Are you testing early?Click to expand...

I will try not to! :wacko: On my last cycle, I tested early and I got my BFP which was great, but then I started stressing about everything. I also had implantation bleeding on my last cycle. Are you going to test early??


----------



## SignoraL

Athena said:


> SignoraL said:
> 
> 
> Praying for lots of BFPs to start popping up on this thread!
> 
> Does anyone doing PIO have a super sore bum right now? Ouch! I had to get out of bed this morning because it hurt to lie on my back and my ovaries still feel a bit sore and my tummy is bloated. I told DH we'll have to stand in church today - even though our pews have seat cushions, I think that would still hurt. It may be the only time kneeling is more comfortable!
> 
> Oh no your poor bum :( Well I have the progesterone suppositories and they are icky :nope: It will all be worth it in the end!
> 
> Hey lucky you get cushions on your pews at church lol ;) we just have hard benches. I actually feel really bad as we didn't make it to church this morning, I woke up to the smell of gas and we had to call the emergency number, turns out it wasn't our house but my neighbour left his gas oven on all night and it was coming through the walls!! They didn't even realise as weren't awake to smell it!
> 
> Anyway, I feel bad not to have gone because it's my ET tmw. I did send an online prayer to Lourdes though, it will be displayed in the grotto there so that's nice, you just go on their website it's really cool.
> 
> Hope all having a fab weekend and everyone is well :hugs:Click to expand...

Ugh, I actually have both shots and progesterone and estradiol suppositories - not sure why I have both, but my friend IRL who went to my doc did the same. The suppositories are gross, but I got a few packages of maxi pads to wear. We did the shot on the other side last night, so now my entire bum hurts and sitting or lying on my back is not comfortable. We stood in church the whole Mass. Thanks for telling me about the online prayer to Lourdes! I'll have to check it out. There's a nice little light-filled alcove with a statue of the Blessed Virgin Mother at our church and so went in there and prayed for our em-babies and all of you and my cousin, who has her ER next week. Hope we all get our BFPs! Good luck tomorrow, Athena! Glad it wasn't your house, but hope the neighbors are okay. That must have been scary!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

chichifab said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chichifab said:
> 
> 
> Hey HappyBunnyAb those are really good numbers!!! I am also triggering tomorrow with ovidrel. I have been told my official test day is on 9/10. I am getting really nervous, don't know why! I just need to chill.
> I agree with Athena, praying for a lot of bfps on this tread!!!
> 
> That is the same date as me. Are you testing early?Click to expand...
> 
> I will try not to! :wacko: On my last cycle, I tested early and I got my BFP which was great, but then I started stressing about everything. I also had implantation bleeding on my last cycle. Are you going to test early??Click to expand...

I don't want to. I might to it the morning of my test but I don't know yet.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Signoral, I'm sorry those shots are hurting you. I got suppositories two different ones and I'm not looking forward to the mess. Thank you for your prayers. I pray that we all get our bfps too.


----------



## alicatt

SignoraL said:


> Praying for lots of BFPs to start popping up on this thread!
> 
> Does anyone doing PIO have a super sore bum right now? Ouch! I had to get out of bed this morning because it hurt to lie on my back and my ovaries still feel a bit sore and my tummy is bloated. I told DH we'll have to stand in church today - even though our pews have seat cushions, I think that would still hurt. It may be the only time kneeling is more comfortable!

Yes! I am doing the PIO and my bum hurts like crazy! I was complaining about the exact same thing. Only my bum hurts more on the sides, so lying on my side (the way I sleep) is impossible, so is rolling out of bed. It's the same thing as you, bloated tummy, sore bum, I yell ouch ouch ouch until I'm standing!! Oh and this morning I got the added bonus of my full sore boobs and shooting pains down my boobs as gravity set in. That warranted another ouch! Then I had to literally speed walk to the bathroom as I had to pee so bad. I really hope I'm pregnant, cause right now the PIO and the estrogen and my enormous belly and boobs are torturous! So glad you went to church this morning, I am terrible and did not go, but I have been praying nightly. Hopefully God will hear us, and grant us our miracles.


----------



## SignoraL

Athena said:


> SignoraL said:
> 
> 
> Praying for lots of BFPs to start popping up on this thread!
> 
> Does anyone doing PIO have a super sore bum right now? Ouch! I had to get out of bed this morning because it hurt to lie on my back and my ovaries still feel a bit sore and my tummy is bloated. I told DH we'll have to stand in church today - even though our pews have seat cushions, I think that would still hurt. It may be the only time kneeling is more comfortable!
> 
> Oh no your poor bum :( Well I have the progesterone suppositories and they are icky :nope: It will all be worth it in the end!
> 
> Hey lucky you get cushions on your pews at church lol ;) we just have hard benches. I actually feel really bad as we didn't make it to church this morning, I woke up to the smell of gas and we had to call the emergency number, turns out it wasn't our house but my neighbour left his gas oven on all night and it was coming through the walls!! They didn't even realise as weren't awake to smell it!
> 
> Anyway, I feel bad not to have gone because it's my ET tmw. I did send an online prayer to Lourdes though, it will be displayed in the grotto there so that's nice, you just go on their website it's really cool.
> 
> Hope all having a fab weekend and everyone is well :hugs:Click to expand...

Ugh, I actually have both shots and progesterone and estradiol suppositories - not sure why I have both, but my friend IRL who went to my doc did the same. The suppositories are gross, but I got a few packages of maxi pads to wear. We did the shot on the other side last night, so now my entire bum hurts and sitting or lying on my back is not comfortable. We stood in church the whole Mass. Thanks for telling me about the online prayer to Lourdes! I'll have to check it out. There's a nice little light-filled alcove with a statue of the Blessed Virgin Mother at our church and so went in there and prayed for our em-babies and all of you and my cousin, who has her ER next week. Hope we all get our BFPs! Good luck tomorrow, Athena! Glad it wasn't your house, but hope the neighbors are okay. That must have been scary!


----------



## SignoraL

Sorry, posted from my iPhone and for some reason when I hit refresh it posted twice!


----------



## alicatt

Ladies,

I know several of you are right around the same time as me, with your ET having been last week. Do any of you have any symptoms to share?

Here are mine:

3dp5dt - heartburn, cramping, lower back pain, frequent urination, twinges
4dp5dt - all of the above plus my boobs are even more sore (shooting pains now)

Are these actual symptoms or is AF just early? I don't usually get AF until about 16DPO, and that would be next Saturday. Of course being on PIO will probably delay AF, but timewise, I think the AF like cramps are a little early. What do you think?


----------



## SignoraL

alicatt said:


> SignoraL said:
> 
> 
> Praying for lots of BFPs to start popping up on this thread!
> 
> Does anyone doing PIO have a super sore bum right now? Ouch! I had to get out of bed this morning because it hurt to lie on my back and my ovaries still feel a bit sore and my tummy is bloated. I told DH we'll have to stand in church today - even though our pews have seat cushions, I think that would still hurt. It may be the only time kneeling is more comfortable!
> 
> Yes! I am doing the PIO and my bum hurts like crazy! I was complaining about the exact same thing. Only my bum hurts more on the sides, so lying on my side (the way I sleep) is impossible, so is rolling out of bed. It's the same thing as you, bloated tummy, sore bum, I yell ouch ouch ouch until I'm standing!! Oh and this morning I got the added bonus of my full sore boobs and shooting pains down my boobs as gravity set in. That warranted another ouch! Then I had to literally speed walk to the bathroom as I had to pee so bad. I really hope I'm pregnant, cause right now the PIO and the estrogen and my enormous belly and boobs are torturous! So glad you went to church this morning, I am terrible and did not go, but I have been praying nightly. Hopefully God will hear us, and grant us our miracles.Click to expand...

Well hopefully the sore boobs are a good sign! My transfer isn't till Tuesday but I've found myself needing to pee more. I usually drink a lot of water and pee a lot as it is, but I've switched from water to V-8 and Gatorade. Doc wasn't concerned about OHSS but I'd hate for that to change.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

alicatt said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I know several of you are right around the same time as me, with your ET having been last week. Do any of you have any symptoms to share?
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> 3dp5dt - heartburn, cramping, lower back pain, frequent urination, twinges
> 4dp5dt - all of the above plus my boobs are even more sore (shooting pains now)
> 
> Are these actual symptoms or is AF just early? I don't usually get AF until about 16DPO, and that would be next Saturday. Of course being on PIO will probably delay AF, but timewise, I think the AF like cramps are a little early. What do you think?

I am cramping too. Some lower back pain, but not bad. I had heartburn really bad last week and I found that eating pickles helped a lot. I'm not really sure if those things are from the progestron or not, but wanted to let you know that you weren't alone.


----------



## Athena

Thanks for your prayers SignoraL. It means a lot. If the church isn't locked I will go in before my ET tmw.

Alicat- your symptoms sound really promising! 

I will update you all tmw after my ET gosh I'm so nervous to hear which embies made it and what rating they are. I can't believe I'm going to have an embryo put inside me!!!


----------



## beo2012

MissAnnabelle said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Ladies,
> 
> I know several of you are right around the same time as me, with your ET having been last week. Do any of you have any symptoms to share?
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> 3dp5dt - heartburn, cramping, lower back pain, frequent urination, twinges
> 4dp5dt - all of the above plus my boobs are even more sore (shooting pains now)
> 
> Are these actual symptoms or is AF just early? I don't usually get AF until about 16DPO, and that would be next Saturday. Of course being on PIO will probably delay AF, but timewise, I think the AF like cramps are a little early. What do you think?
> 
> I am cramping too. Some lower back pain, but not bad. I had heartburn really bad last week and I found that eating pickles helped a lot. I'm not really sure if those things are from the progestron or not, but wanted to let you know that you weren't alone.Click to expand...

My symptoms are sorta the same... The frequent peeing is from the progesterone, I have the same. No heartburn or lower back pain... Just a bit bloated and menstral like cramps. 

Hurry up Friday!!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone has had a good weekend. Sorry i havent posted its been a hectic weekend for me.

*Beo2012 and Saus* :hi:Welcome

*Signoral and Happybunny* Good Luck for ER tomorrow :happydance:

*Athena * Good luck for ET today :hugs:

I hope everyone else is doing good and those who are PUPO hope you are relaxing and putting your feet up :coffee: and hope everything is going well for the people who are stimming :kiss:

*AFM* Not really much to update, I've had some intense cramping over the weekend hope its a sign those follies are growing. I have final scan tomorrow then ER on Thursday yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## Athena

I'm PUPO! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Athena said:


> I'm PUPO! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yes....:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## alicatt

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Athena said:
> 
> 
> I'm PUPO! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yes....:happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...

YIPPEE :yipee: Me too! 5dp5dt, and I feel like this might be it! FX'd for you and the rest of us that are PUPO!!!


----------



## SignoraL

Athena said:


> I'm PUPO! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay for being PUPO!!! Congrats!!! Will be joining you tomorrow!!!


----------



## Athena

Thanks guys, it's so exciting. GL tmw SignoraL!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Congrats Athena! fx'd:)

Good luck Signora!


----------



## chichifab

Athena said:


> I'm PUPO! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay!!! Good luck SignoraL!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Alicat - have you tested at all? I think I might cave and test on Wednesday because that will be two weeks past ovulation and it should show by then, right? Gosh - I am going nuts! :wacko:


----------



## alicatt

MissAnnabelle said:


> Alicat - have you tested at all? I think I might cave and test on Wednesday because that will be two weeks past ovulation and it should show by then, right? Gosh - I am going nuts! :wacko:

I did test last night with a cheapie, and I got a really faint second line. I tested again in the morning with a FRER and I didn't see anything. So I will test again in the morning. I simply can't wait until Monday!!!! 

I have really horrible AF like cramps right now, so I don't know what that means? I did find out that my progesterone level was 50.5 and they said that was a good thing! Maybe the progesterone is causing the cramps? 

How are you feeling?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey! That sounds promising! I would test again for sure. So, tomorrow you would be 11dpo? I have been having cramps too - I think that is from the progestrone?


----------



## alicatt

MissAnnabelle said:


> Hey! That sounds promising! I would test again for sure. So, tomorrow you would be 11dpo? I have been having cramps too - I think that is from the progestrone?

Yep, I'll be 11dpo tomorrow, and from the 5 day transfer thing I should start producing hCG today or tomorrow. I read somewhere that the cramping is your uterus expanding from implantation. No idea if its true, but I like the answer so I'm going with it! :haha:

When are you going to test?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I don't know - I was thinking Wednesday? I have some cheapies too, but maybe I should go get some FRERs? I am so nervous to test, but it is driving me completely nuts.


----------



## alicatt

MissAnnabelle said:


> I don't know - I was thinking Wednesday? I have some cheapies too, but maybe I should go get some FRERs? I am so nervous to test, but it is driving me completely nuts.

I know I'm going nuts too. How can they expect us to wait 17dpo? That is just crazy!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

alicatt said:


> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> I don't know - I was thinking Wednesday? I have some cheapies too, but maybe I should go get some FRERs? I am so nervous to test, but it is driving me completely nuts.
> 
> I know I'm going nuts too. How can they expect us to wait 17dpo? That is just crazy!Click to expand...

That is crazy! How come everyone else has their beta 14dpo? Mine was supposed to be 17dpo, but because that fell on a Saturday - it is now on Friday 16dpo.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good luck signoral!!! I can't wait to join you.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Good luck with your retrieval tomorrow happybunny:)


----------



## SignoraL

Good luck with your retrieval, HappyBunnyAB!!!

Thanks for all the prayers, guys!!! So excited for tomorrow!!!

Athena, glad everything went well!!! How many did they put in? Let me know and I can add it to your page 1 status!!!

Alicatt and MissAnnabelle, so excited for your betas!!!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hi Ladies...

Fingers crossed for all of you that are PUPO... and close to testing date!! tick tock... tick tock.. tick tock...!!! 

AFM: Had an ultrasound today... I tend to respond quickly to the follistim.. so the doc decreased my dose. They are measuring at 10.. last cycle they measured at 12 at this point... so the doc was pleased that he was able to slow it down a bit. i'm scheduled to go back on Wed for another ultrasound. Fingers crossed!! Oh..and I decided to one treatment of acupuncture before and after transfer. we shall see if it works!! 

keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers xoxoxoxo


----------



## Sandy83

Athena said:


> I'm PUPO! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

yay! :happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

Hi All

Signoral - Good luck for ET today :hugs:

Happybunny - Good luck for ER today :hugs:

Annettecali - Glad to hear you are responding well wont be long now! :happydance:

Hope all who are PUPO are doing well :kiss:

AFM - Had final scan today, the scan showed 15 @ 16-18mm, 11 @ 12-15mm and 4 under 10mm (which wont be used) so 26 follies in total. Trigger tonight yay!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Athena

SignoraL-Good luck today! They only put one back at our clinic but we got two frosties for if we need them.

Alicat and MissAnnabelle-The waiting must be torture, I feel for you guys, I will not be able to hold out that long!

AnneteCali-You are coming along nicely, be having your Egg collection soon by the sounds of it.

And Sandy OMG you have done AMAZING that is so many, you must be thrilled!!! Well done, it is so exciting doing the trigger, so your EC saturday then? You'll be PUPO next week! x

Hope everyone else doing well xx


----------



## Sandy83

Athena said:


> SignoraL-Good luck today! They only put one back at our clinic but we got two frosties for if we need them.
> 
> Alicat and MissAnnabelle-The waiting must be torture, I feel for you guys, I will not be able to hold out that long!
> 
> AnneteCali-You are coming along nicely, be having your Egg collection soon by the sounds of it.
> 
> And Sandy OMG you have done AMAZING that is so many, you must be thrilled!!! Well done, it is so exciting doing the trigger, so your EC saturday then? You'll be PUPO next week! x
> 
> Hope everyone else doing well xx

EC is thursday and then ET will be sunday or tuesday depending if they go for 3 or 5 day transfer xx


----------



## chichifab

Hi everyone,

Sandy that's great numbers!!

Hope you are all doing well!! HappyBunnyAb, how did your EC go? 

AFM, At my last scan I had 15 over 17mm and 4 over 14mm I think..... Which meant I had about 19 follicles. I am assuming some were empty or didn't grow to the required size which is above 20mm. And so got 10 eggies today, of which i will get half as I am egg sharing, so we have 5. I just pray I get a great fertilisation report. We are putting back 2 this time if we get them. I'm a bit worried but still positive.


----------



## Sandy83

chichifab said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sandy that's great numbers!!
> 
> Hope you are all doing well!! HappyBunnyAb, how did your EC go?
> 
> AFM, At my last scan I had 15 over 17mm and 4 over 14mm I think..... Which meant I had about 19 follicles. I am assuming some were empty or didn't grow to the required size which is above 20mm. And so got 10 eggies today, of which i will get half as I am egg sharing, so we have 5. I just pray I get a great fertilisation report. We are putting back 2 this time if we get them. I'm a bit worried but still positive.

Stay positive its all about the quality of the eggs, keeping my FX'd for your fertilisation report :hugs:


----------



## Athena

Sandy83 said:


> Athena said:
> 
> 
> SignoraL-Good luck today! They only put one back at our clinic but we got two frosties for if we need them.
> 
> Alicat and MissAnnabelle-The waiting must be torture, I feel for you guys, I will not be able to hold out that long!
> 
> AnneteCali-You are coming along nicely, be having your Egg collection soon by the sounds of it.
> 
> And Sandy OMG you have done AMAZING that is so many, you must be thrilled!!! Well done, it is so exciting doing the trigger, so your EC saturday then? You'll be PUPO next week! x
> 
> Hope everyone else doing well xx
> 
> EC is thursday and then ET will be sunday or tuesday depending if they go for 3 or 5 day transfer xxClick to expand...

Sorry sandy just realised its Tuesday today and not Thursday :dohh: I'm all over the place!! 

Chichifab, I have heard that the fewer eggs the better quality and 5 is still a good number to work with :hugs:


----------



## AnnetteCali

Sandy83 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Signoral - Good luck for ET today :hugs:
> 
> Happybunny - Good luck for ER today :hugs:
> 
> Annettecali - Glad to hear you are responding well wont be long now! :happydance:
> 
> Hope all who are PUPO are doing well :kiss:
> 
> AFM - Had final scan today, the scan showed 15 @ 16-18mm, 11 @ 12-15mm and 4 under 10mm (which wont be used) so 26 follies in total. Trigger tonight yay!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Woah Sandy... that's a great follicle count!!! yay!! wooo hooo!!! xoxo


----------



## SignoraL

Hey ladies, will post more later, but I'm PUPO! We transferred one great blast and one morula, but no frosties. Going home to spend time with my DH and watch funny TV shows! Will write more later, but so excited that things are going smoothly for everyone!:hugs: to you all!


----------



## Athena

Congrats on being PUPO xxx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi ladies, 25 eggs total. I'll update once I get home!!


----------



## SignoraL

Fabulous numbers, HappyBunnyAB!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## slb80

Everyone is moving along lovely here. Keeping everything crossed. I am home from my holiday now so can keep a closer eye on everyones progress. CD1 should happen any day now and I am feeling a surge of excitement and hope but there is a helping of fear in there too. So glad I won't be doing this alone great to know you are all there going through the very same emotions.


----------



## chichifab

Great numbers HappyBunnyAb!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Wow - 25 is a lot! Tht's great news happybunny:)

Guys today I am 13do and got a bfp on a FRER :) Hoping this sticks!


----------



## alicatt

MissAnnabelle said:


> Wow - 25 is a lot! Tht's great news happybunny:)
> 
> Guys today I am 13do and got a bfp on a FRER :) Hoping this sticks!

YIPPEE, that is so awesome! Congrats, I hope it sticks too, FX'd! :yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## SignoraL

OMG, congrats MissAnnabelle!!! So happy for you!!! Our thread's first BFP!!! :happydance:


----------



## chichifab

MissAnnabelle said:


> Wow - 25 is a lot! Tht's great news happybunny:)
> 
> Guys today I am 13do and got a bfp on a FRER :) Hoping this sticks!

Congratulations!!! Whoop whoop!! :happydance:


----------



## Athena

MissAnnabelle said:


> Wow - 25 is a lot! Tht's great news happybunny:)
> 
> Guys today I am 13do and got a bfp on a FRER :) Hoping this sticks!

Oh my goodness missannabelle so so happy for you can only imagine how great you're feeling right now. This is fantastic news, hope many more bfps to follow xxxxx


----------



## Athena

Congratulations happybunny 25 is an awesome number! Well done xx


----------



## beo2012

Hi everyone - looks like alot of postive things are happening today!! 

I took a HPT (1st Response) test today...it was a BFP!! 
Just hope the continue to grow, grow, grow!!!


----------



## beo2012

alicatt said:


> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Wow - 25 is a lot! Tht's great news happybunny:)
> 
> Guys today I am 13do and got a bfp on a FRER :) Hoping this sticks!
> 
> YIPPEE, that is so awesome! Congrats, I hope it sticks too, FX'd! :yipee::headspin::wohoo:Click to expand...


Alicatt - did you test yet??


----------



## SignoraL

Congrats, Beo2012!!! :happydance:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

beo2012 said:


> Hi everyone - looks like alot of postive things are happening today!!
> 
> I took a HPT (1st Response) test today...it was a BFP!!
> Just hope the continue to grow, grow, grow!!!

CONGRATS!!! :happydance: Looks like this is going to be a lucky thread for sure!! When is your beta?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandy83 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Signoral - Good luck for ET today :hugs:
> 
> Happybunny - Good luck for ER today :hugs:
> 
> Annettecali - Glad to hear you are responding well wont be long now! :happydance:
> 
> Hope all who are PUPO are doing well :kiss:
> 
> AFM - Had final scan today, the scan showed 15 @ 16-18mm, 11 @ 12-15mm and 4 under 10mm (which wont be used) so 26 follies in total. Trigger tonight yay!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay for all those follies..


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

chichifab said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sandy that's great numbers!!
> 
> Hope you are all doing well!! HappyBunnyAb, how did your EC go?
> 
> AFM, At my last scan I had 15 over 17mm and 4 over 14mm I think..... Which meant I had about 19 follicles. I am assuming some were empty or didn't grow to the required size which is above 20mm. And so got 10 eggies today, of which i will get half as I am egg sharing, so we have 5. I just pray I get a great fertilisation report. We are putting back 2 this time if we get them. I'm a bit worried but still positive.

I'm glad everything went well. I'm praying for a good fertilisation report for you. Don't worry you will be fine.


----------



## Athena

Omg congrats beo2012 this is a lucky thread!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

beo2012 said:


> Hi everyone - looks like alot of postive things are happening today!!
> 
> I took a HPT (1st Response) test today...it was a BFP!!
> Just hope the continue to grow, grow, grow!!!

:happydance::happydance: so happy for you! Send some dust our way!


----------



## alicatt

beo2012 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Wow - 25 is a lot! Tht's great news happybunny:)
> 
> Guys today I am 13do and got a bfp on a FRER :) Hoping this sticks!
> 
> YIPPEE, that is so awesome! Congrats, I hope it sticks too, FX'd! :yipee::headspin::wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alicatt - did you test yet??Click to expand...

I did.. BFN this morning, what DP are you? I am only 11DPO. I had 2 episodes of severe cramping that lasted a few minutes each, one this morning and the other late this afternoon. I'm wondering if that was the final stage of implantation? I could also feel that one was middle right and the other was lower left. I really hope it was the final stage of implantation!!!

CONGRATS on your BFP that is terrific news!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Yay ... congrats on the BFP'S!! soooo exciting!! hopefully this is a lucky thread! 

AFM: I have another ultrasound scheduled for tomorrow.. possible ER on monday... woooo!!! grow follicles.. grow!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Annette - boy the time has sure flown by! I can't believe it is time for your e/r already! I'm sure this will be your cycle:)


----------



## AnnetteCali

MissAnnabelle said:


> Annette - boy the time has sure flown by! I can't believe it is time for your e/r already! I'm sure this will be your cycle:)

Thanks Annabelle! I hope so. Congrats on your bfp! xoxo


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

AnnetteCali said:


> Yay ... congrats on the BFP'S!! soooo exciting!! hopefully this is a lucky thread!
> 
> AFM: I have another ultrasound scheduled for tomorrow.. possible ER on monday... woooo!!! grow follicles.. grow!!!

That is great! Grow follies grow!!


----------



## slb80

Congrats on the bfps ladies. The first of many more to come!


----------



## Sandy83

Signoral - Great news on being PUPO :hugs:

Happybunny - Wow 25 eggs congratulations :happydance:

Slb80 - Hope you had a nice relaxing holiday :kiss:

Miss Annabelle & Beo2012 - Congratulations on your :bfp:

Annettecali - FX'd you have your ER on monday :kiss:

Hope everyone else is doing well

AFM - Havent been feeling too good feeling very sickly at the mo and lots of cramping, nurse mentioned yesterday that im at high risk of OHSS due to my number of follies being over 20!!! :cry: Nothing i cant handle at the mo just want ER to go smoothly tomorrow xx


----------



## slb80

Sandy i am sure everything will be fine. Keeping everything crossed :hugs:

Just wondering what your clinic said was cd1? I usually get cramping in the night then full flow af by the time I wake up but have started with a bit if cramping so half suspect af could come this afternoon. So will that make tomorrow cd1 as af will have come after 12noon?


----------



## Sandy83

I didnt start with CD1 I just started injections of buserelin when i attended the clinic and was on that for 3 weeks and 2 days. Sorry i cant shed any light on that! xx


----------



## Athena

Hi Sandy, how are you feeling? Did they take bloods from you re the over 20 follicles, is your EC still going ahead as planned? With mine they took bloods to check my levels before EC just in case they were going to coast me. 

I'm sorry you're feeling poorly :( I hope you don't develop ohss :hugs:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Sandy - this cycle my estrogen shot up to 7700 and I had 26 follicles. I cut out all water drinking and drank only gatorade. Ate lots of salty snacks and lots of protein. Also, my heating pad was my bff and I felt a lot better than I did last cycle with 4700 and 30 follicles. Good luck, I hope things go smoothly for you:) fx'd


----------



## Sandy83

They didnt take any bloods and happen for my EC to go ahead tomorrow as my side effects have been none existing until now. 

Been drinking loads today and feeling a lot better xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Oh sandy I'm sorry you feel sick. Are you drinking water? The dr told me to drink one gallon of water and stay away from salt. I'm not as crampy as I was yesterday. I sure hope you don't develop OHSS. I hope everything goes smoothly tomorrow.


----------



## chichifab

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all doing well. Sandy sorry to hear that you are a bit poorly. I'm not feeling to good myself. Tummy still hurts after EC and I was feeling Sick and throwing up this morning, I think it's because I took my meds on an empty stomach (silly me). 
My fertilisation report came through this morning and we have 3 little embbies out of 5 which I thought is good as last time I had 4 out of 8. We may have transfer tomorrow or Friday if my little angels keep fighting.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

slb80 said:


> Sandy i am sure everything will be fine. Keeping everything crossed :hugs:
> 
> Just wondering what your clinic said was cd1? I usually get cramping in the night then full flow af by the time I wake up but have started with a bit if cramping so half suspect af could come this afternoon. So will that make tomorrow cd1 as af will have come after 12noon?

Slb80- my clinic starts on CD3. They say CD 1 is when you have a full flow that means if you have to change you tampoon or pad at least three times. Good luck.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Chichifab that is great! Congrats! Keep growing embryos. We are buddy cycles ill get my report today. FX for you!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Sandy83 said:


> They didnt take any bloods and happen for my EC to go ahead tomorrow as my side effects have been none existing until now.
> 
> Been drinking loads today and feeling a lot better xx

Well that's good. Take good care of yourself - you are most important right now and hopefully you will come in second in about 8 1/2 months:) fx'd


----------



## chichifab

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Chichifab that is great! Congrats! Keep growing embryos. We are buddy cycles ill get my report today. FX for you!!

Thank you so much!! Yeah we are cycle buddies! With the eggs you produced, you will have a good fertilisation report with some to freeze. I was feeling a little dejected yesterday, but I am a lot more optimistic now. On my last cycle, I had 4 embbies, all made it to blast, 1 transferred, and none were suitable for freezing and I had a BFP. I pray that we all get our BFP!!


----------



## Athena

Sandy-at least your egg collection can go ahead as planned. Keep your eye out for symptoms during your 2ww, I have been drinking loads of water too and making sure when I go to the loo I'm not just passing small amounts of urine and it's not too concentrated, my nurse said to keep an eye on this. Will be thinking of you tmw xxx


----------



## Athena

Chichifab that's brilliant news xx


----------



## Athena

Question for the ladies who have got their BFP can you tell us what your symptoms are and what day post transfer you experienced them? 

I'm not feeling anything at all yet but am only 2dpt :blush:

I wondered when I might expect something! xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks girls for all your advice, ive had 1500ml of water so far today and after a bit of advice from my posts ive went to the drink machine at work and found they sell Gatorade so having some of that. Feeling a lot better at the mo so hope it continues!!!!!

Congratualtions Chichifab on your fertilisation report thats great news! :happydance:

Look forward to seeing your post Happybunny with your fertilisation report :hugs:

Slb80 hope you are feeling better soon. 

Athena - Are you going to be looking to test early? :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> Thanks girls for all your advice, ive 1500ml of water so far today and after a bit of advice from my posts ive went to the drink machine at work and found they sell Gatorade so having some of that. Feeling a lot better at the mo so hope it continues!!!!!
> 
> Congratualtions Chichifab on your fertilisation report thats great news! :happydance:
> 
> Look forward to seeing your post Happybunny with your fertilisation report :hugs:
> 
> Slb80 hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> Athena - Are you going to be looking to test early? :hugs:


My FS did an albumin transfusion during egg retrieval to combat my OHSS and it worked! I also limited my intake to Gatorade and Pedialyte with loads of protein. No Water! You need the electrolytes to keep your kidneys going and the albumin and protein are needed to thicken your cell walls. OHSS is basically leaky cells, the cell walls collapse and leak fluid into places they shouldn't be. So this combination:Gatorade/Pedialyte, Protein and Albumen is recommended. It worked for me! By EC day I had gained 12 lbs, I have lost all but 4 of them! Curiously I have been getting bloated recently. I'm 7dp5dt today!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks for the advice Alicatt ill start doing that. Im hoping the reason why you arent losing your last 4 lbs is due to getting a BFP xx


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> Thanks for the advice Alicatt ill start doing that. Im hoping the reason why you arent losing your last 4 lbs is due to getting a BFP xx

I was hoping the same thing!! I'm squinting at a possible :bfp: right now! I think I see a line, but its so faint. I keep comparing it to yesterday's test that was stark white and I see it, but barely!
Looks like I'm going to have to run to the store and buy more tests and try again tomorrow!


----------



## Sandy83

Well a faint line is better than nothing! im keeping my FX'd for a BFP for you xx


----------



## Athena

That's so funny Sandy, I just walked past gatorade in Asda! 

Well to be honest I've been testing out the trigger, still very faint on FRER today, I know it's mad and my DH would kill me but, for me I would rather see a negative and prepare myself mentally up until OTD. I can't wait and then do one, all the guessing, am I aren't I? absolutely does me in, but that's just me. I wish I could wait but I just can't do it!


----------



## Athena

Oh my gosh Alicatt, keep us posted, really hope it's your BFP xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Athena said:


> That's so funny Sandy, I just walked past gatorade in Asda!
> 
> Well to be honest I've been testing out the trigger, still very faint on FRER today, I know it's mad and my DH would kill me but, for me I would rather see a negative and prepare myself mentally up until OTD. I can't wait and then do one, all the guessing, am I aren't I? absolutely does me in, but that's just me. I wish I could wait but I just can't do it!

Spooky! 

Im hoping when it comes to my turn ill be able to wait but its all good and well saying that now!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Athena

LOL! Exactly :)


----------



## AnnetteCali

Athena said:


> That's so funny Sandy, I just walked past gatorade in Asda!
> 
> Well to be honest I've been testing out the trigger, still very faint on FRER today, I know it's mad and my DH would kill me but, for me I would rather see a negative and prepare myself mentally up until OTD. I can't wait and then do one, all the guessing, am I aren't I? absolutely does me in, but that's just me. I wish I could wait but I just can't do it!

Athena... I am with you on the poas addiction!! After multiple iui's and 2 ivf cycles... i've done it all... except for waiting for my beta!! lol... i've tested out the trigger, waited till 4dp5dt.. that's as far as i got with the wait.. at least i waited 4 days. lol... My DH thinks i'm crazy for doing that.. but.. like you said. i'd rather prepare myself mentally... instead of breaking down on the phone when my doctor calls me! This cycle... most likely I will test starting 5dp5dt!! fingers crossed if I can wait that long! 

AFM: Major cramping going on... i go in for a scan today... hopefully these follies are doing what they should be doing !!  Keeping my fingers crossed for you!! yay... on being PUPO!

XOXO


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> Athena said:
> 
> 
> That's so funny Sandy, I just walked past gatorade in Asda!
> 
> Well to be honest I've been testing out the trigger, still very faint on FRER today, I know it's mad and my DH would kill me but, for me I would rather see a negative and prepare myself mentally up until OTD. I can't wait and then do one, all the guessing, am I aren't I? absolutely does me in, but that's just me. I wish I could wait but I just can't do it!
> 
> Spooky!
> 
> Im hoping when it comes to my turn ill be able to wait but its all good and well saying that now!!!! :dohh:Click to expand...

I've been testing too. Those nurses are crazy if they think we can just sit back and not test! If we were the type to sit back and do nothing then we wouldn't be doing IVF! We have invested a lot of time, money and put our bodies through hell to have a baby, and to sit back and not test? That is just the most rediculous thing I have ever heard! I do realize that lots of things can happen, chemicals, false negatives, etc. I figure I would rather go into the BETA after hpt negatives and be prepared then be totally blindsided. Or the opposite, know ahead of time that you have had positive HPTs and be cautiously optimistic! Maybe I'm crazy, but that is how I see it.


----------



## chichifab

alicatt said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice Alicatt ill start doing that. Im hoping the reason why you arent losing your last 4 lbs is due to getting a BFP xx
> 
> I was hoping the same thing!! I'm squinting at a possible :bfp: right now! I think I see a line, but its so faint. I keep comparing it to yesterday's test that was stark white and I see it, but barely!
> Looks like I'm going to have to run to the store and buy more tests and try again tomorrow!Click to expand...

It's sounding like a positive to me! :happydance:


----------



## beo2012

alicatt said:


> beo2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Wow - 25 is a lot! Tht's great news happybunny:)
> 
> Guys today I am 13do and got a bfp on a FRER :) Hoping this sticks!
> 
> YIPPEE, that is so awesome! Congrats, I hope it sticks too, FX'd! :yipee::headspin::wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alicatt - did you test yet??Click to expand...
> 
> I did.. BFN this morning, what DP are you? I am only 11DPO. I had 2 episodes of severe cramping that lasted a few minutes each, one this morning and the other late this afternoon. I'm wondering if that was the final stage of implantation? I could also feel that one was middle right and the other was lower left. I really hope it was the final stage of implantation!!!
> 
> CONGRATS on your BFP that is terrific news!Click to expand...

Hi - Yesterday I was 13dpo..your still early...try again tomorrow!! good luck and lots of prayers for you!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Beo2012 - when is your beta test?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

MissAnnabelle said:


> Wow - 25 is a lot! Tht's great news happybunny:)
> 
> Guys today I am 13do and got a bfp on a FRER :) Hoping this sticks!

How did I miss this!? Huge congrats!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

lol Thanks! This thread moves so fast sometimes it's easy to miss things:)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies,

Well I got my report:
25 eggs
22 mature
20 embryos

Transfer is on sunday :happydance: I am so happy! Thank you so much for all the support! I pray we all get our :bfp:


----------



## chichifab

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Well I got my report:
> 25 eggs
> 22 mature
> 20 embryos
> 
> Transfer is on sunday :happydance: I am so happy! Thank you so much for all the support! I pray we all get our :bfp:

That's great news!!!:happydance:


----------



## Athena

That's amazing happybunny, well done xxx


----------



## L4hope

Happy Bunny that's an awesome report!! :happydance:


----------



## slb80

Great news happy bunny. Fantastic!


----------



## alicatt

slb80 said:


> Great news happy bunny. Fantastic!

Ditto what everyone else has said! Good going :thumbup: Great results!!!


----------



## SignoraL

Great news, HappyBunnyAB!!! So excited for you!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Thank you ladies! DH and I are very excited! Now we are praying for sticky babies! I still don't know how many they are transferring. Originally I was told for my age 2-3 so we shall see. I'm still a little bloated, but excited! It's all worth it!


----------



## beo2012

MissAnnabelle said:


> Beo2012 - when is your beta test?

It's Friday! I would be 10dp5dt then


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Okay. Mine is Friday too. I think I asked you that before though. I will be 13dp3dt
Good luck:)


----------



## chichifab

Hi everyone, 

I am now PUPO :happydance: I had 2 2dt today, i am praying they stick!! Now all i have to do is wait, with the longest 2WW :coffee:

Hope everyone is ok! :flower:


----------



## Athena

Congrats on being PUPO chichifab. This waiting is torture, I just can't take my mind off it. Wish I knew one way or another!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Congrats chichifab! You are PUPO!! I agree it's going to be the longest 2 weeks.

How is everyone else?


----------



## slb80

Congrats chichifab on being PUPO :kiss:

AF has arrived this afternoon so it all starts for me Saturday evening :happydance:


----------



## chichifab

Athena said:


> Congrats on being PUPO chichifab. This waiting is torture, I just can't take my mind off it. Wish I knew one way or another!

I know! Right? But anyway it's all in God's hands. I thinking of trying to make myself busy the next couple of weeks. Maybe watch a lot of movies:| or maybe plan for a winter get away


----------



## chichifab

slb80 said:


> Congrats chichifab on being PUPO :kiss:
> 
> AF has arrived this afternoon so it all starts for me Saturday evening :happydance:

Yay!!! Now you can get the ball rolling!!


----------



## SignoraL

Congrats on being PUPO, chichifab!

Excited for you to start, slb80!

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## AnnetteCali

Good morning ladies..

Had my second ultra sound yesterday... things went well. The doc managed to slow down the stimming process this cycle... my first cycle I responded pretty quickly to the meds... causing a lot of immature follicles... so this time around he is switching things a bit.. as well as having me take a growth hormone for 4 days. Fingers crossed this cycle works! I go back for an ultra sound on Friday.. possible trigger on Saturday and ER on Monday!! woo ....!!! 

Praying we all get our BFP's! xoxo x


----------



## Athena

Good news AnnetteCalli, I hope you get to retrieval soon!

ASM driving myself crazy as absolutely no symptoms whatsoever and I don't know if I'm having imaginary 'twinges' or not! I know I'm only 3dp5dt but google doesn't help when you read everyone else has loads of symptoms at this stage aaaaggghhhh!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Things are really moving along Annettecali. Are you going back Friday - tomorrow? It sounds like this time they have a better sense of your body and your responses. I think too one thing that helped me this cycle is it has been relatively stress free. (aside from ivf related stresses - but no family emergencys) I think that will really help you too. I tested again this morning with a FRER at 15dpo and the line came up quickly and is as dark as the control line, so I am hopeful for a strong beta tomorrow. Still really scared, but hopeful:)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Athena - I really don't have any symptoms either and I am testing positive. Also, it is hard to pick out what things you do feel because early pregnancy symptoms, AF and progestrone side effects are all the same, so just try to relax as much as possible. Try not to lift anything either and good luck:)


----------



## Athena

Thanks MissAnnabelle, I'm just so desperate for this to work as I know we all are. Rationally I know everyone is different too. I wish there could be something really obvious like a big flashing sign that follows you around saying 'YOU'RE PREGNANT' lmao!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

lol I know right! Well if you are 3dt5dt your implantation should just be starting today, so if you do get any symptoms they will start within the next few days. Try not to test too early though because even if you tell yourself that you know if might be too early it is still heart wrenching to see that white test. I would try to wait until 7dp5dt if you can hold out. Good luck:)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

slb80 said:


> Congrats chichifab on being PUPO :kiss:
> 
> AF has arrived this afternoon so it all starts for me Saturday evening :happydance:

:dance::dance: for getting started!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

AnnetteCali - I'm glad you are moving along! Monday will become before you know it. FX for you!!

Athena - don't worry about the symptoms. A lot of people don't get any and then still get pregnant. I'm sure you will be pregnant soon. When are you testing?

MissAnnabelle - How exciting to see two lines! I hope I can have that feeling soon. I can't wait to hear your beta tomorrow. Did you do a 5dt? 

I hope eveyone else is doing fine.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I did a 3dt. Today I am 12dpt and 15dpo 17dp trigger....lol I had 3 put back...I wonder how many there will be! When do they find that out? Is it at the 7 week scan?


----------



## Sandy83

Hi ladies

Congratulations happybunny on youe fertility report. 

Chichifab great news about being PUPO. 

Hope everyone else is doing good!

AFM - Had ER this morning everything went well sitting relaxing at the mo. Was a little disappointed as we only had 14 eggs and was expecting more from 26 follies but its still a good number. will get a call tomorrow about fertility report xx


----------



## Athena

Sandy 14 is amazing, can't wait to hear your fertility report!

MissAnnabelle, wow you have three in there!! I can't wait to hear how many they see on your scan. My SIL has a friend who has identical triplet girls they are the most gorgeous babies I've ever seen, they are the cutest thing ever, their names are Florence, Eva and Nancy! When we see them at parties and things I get so broody over them!! Thanks for your advice about the implantation and testing, I think I will test on Sunday if I can hold out til then eeek! 

Hope everyone else feeling good today :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Athena - have you seen this? The 3 day transfer chart really helped pass the time during my tww. I kept a journal and each day wrote down how many days past transfer, ovulation and hcg i was along with any symptoms or emotions that day. It really helped me this time.

5-DAY TRANSFER:
-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## Athena

Thanks MissAnnabelle :hugs: so helpful.


----------



## kchope

Hi All, it's me again...sorry I've been absent for some time. Just been trying to stay positive while I figure things out. I can't believe how MUCH I missed!! Congrats on the BFP's!!! woohoo! :happydance: So exciting this thread has been! And you gals with all your awesome follie counts - amazing! So it seems like everyone is doing very well FX to you all!!

AFM, went in for BW and US yesterday - typical cycle 20 day testing (to see if you o'd and hormone levels) Usually no follow up call in the afternoon BUT this time the office called. Nurse stated my hormone levels are looking excellent so they wanted me to do an HCG booster shot to keep hormone levels moving along and help with a pregnancy/implantation if it happens. I'm trying to be positive but not get my hopes up high. I'm 6dpo from IUI date with lower back aches since yesterday.

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## chichifab

Sandy83 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Congratulations happybunny on youe fertility report.
> 
> Chichifab great news about being PUPO.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good!
> 
> AFM - Had ER this morning everything went well sitting relaxing at the mo. Was a little disappointed as we only had 14 eggs and was expecting more from 26 follies but its still a good number. will get a call tomorrow about fertility report xx

That is a great number Sandy!! :happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Oh MissAnnabelle - I also wonder how many you got in there! My clinic does US at 5 or 6 weeks. I can wait to hear your news!

Sandy - 14 eggs is a really good number. I can't wait to hear your report. Are you taking time off? Enjoy your day and relax. I went back to work the day after and I was sore.

Kchope - :dust: to you lady! I hope this is it for you!


----------



## AnnetteCali

MissAnnabelle said:


> Things are really moving along Annettecali. Are you going back Friday - tomorrow? It sounds like this time they have a better sense of your body and your responses. I think too one thing that helped me this cycle is it has been relatively stress free. (aside from ivf related stresses - but no family emergencys) I think that will really help you too. I tested again this morning with a FRER at 15dpo and the line came up quickly and is as dark as the control line, so I am hopeful for a strong beta tomorrow. Still really scared, but hopeful:)


Yes.. things are moving along! I'm glad they are changing things this time around... makes me feel like they have more control over my response. So far so good as far as stress levels  Lately i've been feeling really positive about this cycle for some reason. I hope it's my intuition. You know the last two cycles have been so stressful.. it feels good this time around. I hope hope hope.. I get my BFP this cycle! 

xoxoxo baby dust to all! xoxo x


----------



## AnnetteCali

Athena said:


> Good news AnnetteCalli, I hope you get to retrieval soon!
> 
> ASM driving myself crazy as absolutely no symptoms whatsoever and I don't know if I'm having imaginary 'twinges' or not! I know I'm only 3dp5dt but google doesn't help when you read everyone else has loads of symptoms at this stage aaaaggghhhh!!!


I drive myself nuts all the time with symptom spotting or lack of!!! When I got pregnant last October with IUI ( sadly ended in mc) I didn't feel any different! No signs... nada!! Stay positive  It's still way too early xoxo


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Athena said:


> Sandy 14 is amazing, can't wait to hear your fertility report!
> 
> MissAnnabelle, wow you have three in there!! I can't wait to hear how many they see on your scan. My SIL has a friend who has identical triplet girls they are the most gorgeous babies I've ever seen, they are the cutest thing ever, their names are Florence, Eva and Nancy! When we see them at parties and things I get so broody over them!! Thanks for your advice about the implantation and testing, I think I will test on Sunday if I can hold out til then eeek!
> 
> Hope everyone else feeling good today :)

What a blessing to have three identical babies. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SignoraL

Congrats, Sandy! 14 eggies is fabulous!

AnnetteCali, glad things are moving right along for you!!! So excited for your ER!

kchope, glad everything went well with your appointment and wishing you lots of luck!

Athena, those twinges and little cramps here and there are so hard to ignore - and the progesterone is making me so tired! A BnB friend who got preggo after her FET told me that she still doesn't have any symptoms at all and she's 15 weeks already!

Hope everyone else is doing well! MissAnnabelle, Alicatt and beo2012 - best of luck on your Betas! :hugs: Mine is a week from today and I don't know how I'm going to make it through the week!


----------



## godskid

Hello all... I am currently on day 24 of my periods. I am taking buserlin injections and stopped the pills three days back . My next appointment to start the stims is Oct 4.
but today afternoon i think i saw blood stains on the toilet paper when i wiped.( i think its start of AF. But i am confused now . By the time i have my next appointment I ll be CD7 .
what shud I do ? called up the clinic but they asked me to call bk tommrw... Should I call them tmrw or go directly ? is it correct that in the long protocol , the stims are started on CD 2 ?


----------



## alicatt

Morning Ladies!

I am sorry I have been away for a few days, I was just so disheartened by the :bfn: I got yesterday morning. I was so hoping that this procedure worked, but seeing that :bfn: at 7dp5dt made me wonder. I have chosen not to test anymore and wait for my BETA on Monday. 

A friend found this article and it seems to detail a lot of what we are going through and may help some of you through your 2WW. 

https://voices.yahoo.com/common-signs-symptoms-positive-pregnancy-7033822.html

I think we have a few ladies having their BETAs today, so here is a huge :hug: and cheer :happydance: for you and some positives! FX'd!


----------



## Athena

Hi Alicatt, I'm sorry you saw BFN it is completely heartbreaking I know :hugs: I think everyone here will tell you the same thing as me and that is you did test early hun, lots of places I have read often times there just isn't enough HCG present to show up until at 14dpt. 

Thanks so much for sharing that article with us, I wish I was feeling something but I feel nothing. Apart from tired, but like SignoraL I feel this is a side effect from the progesterone. We will just have to wait it out a few more days together :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Hey ladies, Been Mia for a few. 

Signora hope your tww flies by, I'll be joining you today. 

Good luck with beta Missannabelle!


----------



## alicatt

Athena said:


> Hi Alicatt, I'm sorry you saw BFN it is completely heartbreaking I know :hugs: I think everyone here will tell you the same thing as me and that is you did test early hun, lots of places I have read often times there just isn't enough HCG present to show up until at 14dpt.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing that article with us, I wish I was feeling something but I feel nothing. Apart from tired, but like SignoraL I feel this is a side effect from the progesterone. We will just have to wait it out a few more days together :hugs:

I know, I haven't completely given up hope, as I do have plenty of the symptoms in that article, the night sweats, the headaches, the cramping, and my BBT was high until about 4dpt, then it dropped and then this morning it was higher again and I'm 9dp5dt now. So I think there is still a chance, I was looking back at the FRER from yesterday and I do see the possibility of a faint line there, but my brain might just be teasing me. I am just going to ignore :ignore: things until Monday, and see what the BETA says Here is hoping that I'm just a late shower :thumbup: Thanks for the words of encouragement!


----------



## chichifab

alicatt said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> I am sorry I have been away for a few days, I was just so disheartened by the :bfn: I got yesterday morning. I was so hoping that this procedure worked, but seeing that :bfn: at 7dp5dt made me wonder. I have chosen not to test anymore and wait for my BETA on Monday.
> 
> A friend found this article and it seems to detail a lot of what we are going through and may help some of you through your 2WW.
> 
> https://voices.yahoo.com/common-signs-symptoms-positive-pregnancy-7033822.html
> 
> I think we have a few ladies having their BETAs today, so here is a huge :hug: and cheer :happydance: for you and some positives! FX'd!

You did test early sweets. Not everyone gets an early BFP at 7dp5dt that's why it's better to test on test day ( I know it's easier said than done). 
I'm keep my fingers crossed for you that its a shy BFP!! Chin up :kiss:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I'm sorry allicatt :hugs: I agree with others maybe you are testing too early! I know it's hard but I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

godskid said:


> Hello all... I am currently on day 24 of my periods. I am taking buserlin injections and stopped the pills three days back . My next appointment to start the stims is Oct 4.
> but today afternoon i think i saw blood stains on the toilet paper when i wiped.( i think its start of AF. But i am confused now . By the time i have my next appointment I ll be CD7 .
> what shud I do ? called up the clinic but they asked me to call bk tommrw... Should I call them tmrw or go directly ? is it correct that in the long protocol , the stims are started on CD 2 ?

Hello there, maybe you should call them. I started bleeding on day 24 but I started my meds three days after on CD3. It's better to be safe than sorry. Good luck!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Stay strong Alicat! Fx'd for you :)


----------



## L4hope

Alicat you definitely still have hope. Try to have a good weekend and take your mind off of it till Monday. I know, it's kinda like asking not to breathe, but if you keep busy hopefully it will help!


----------



## chichifab

Congratulations once more MissAnnabell, I saw your beta numbers on the other thread!!!! Woop woop!!!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks! I forgot to post on this one - woop - 308:) Good luck to all of you guys:)


----------



## alicatt

MissAnnabelle said:


> Thanks! I forgot to post on this one - woop - 308:) Good luck to all of you guys:)

YIPPEE! That is awesome! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## slb80

MissAnnabelle said:


> Thanks! I forgot to post on this one - woop - 308:) Good luck to all of you guys:)

Fantastic news. Congratulations xx


----------



## beo2012

alicatt said:


> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I forgot to post on this one - woop - 308:) Good luck to all of you guys:)
> 
> YIPPEE! That is awesome! Congrats :happydance:Click to expand...



Alicatt did you take another HPT??! I know you said you saw a faint line!! :flower:


----------



## SignoraL

Woohoo!!! Congrats, missannabelle!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

MissAnnabelle said:


> Thanks! I forgot to post on this one - woop - 308:) Good luck to all of you guys:)

Congratulations MissAnnabelle!!! :yippee: :yippee:


----------



## beo2012

beo2012 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I forgot to post on this one - woop - 308:) Good luck to all of you guys:)
> 
> YIPPEE! That is awesome! Congrats :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Alicatt did you take another HPT??! I know you said you saw a faint line!! :flower:Click to expand...

Sorry I didn't see your earlier posts... It's not to late for you!! Keep your head up! Positive thoughts!


----------



## Athena

MissAnnabelle said:


> Thanks! I forgot to post on this one - woop - 308:) Good luck to all of you guys:)

Did they say the beta numbers give any indication of how many babies you might be carrying? You must be so excited I am so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good morning ladies, I hope everyone is doing good. Have a great weekend!


----------



## SignoraL

Alicatt, hang in there!!! Do something to take your mind off of things! :hugs:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Athena said:


> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I forgot to post on this one - woop - 308:) Good luck to all of you guys:)
> 
> Did they say the beta numbers give any indication of how many babies you might be carrying? You must be so excited I am so happy for you :happydance:Click to expand...

No, they didn't say anything about that, but we go in for a scan next week and we will see how many then :) How are you doing today?


----------



## Athena

How exciting for you, I can't wait to hear! I'm feeling really, really tired today, hoping it's a positive sign! :)


----------



## slb80

Feeling a little bit nervous, tonight is my first dose of menopur! I am really excited about this journey starting and a little daunted by the whole process. I must remember to just relax and enjoy it. Afterall it is the start of our little sticky bean being created :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Athena

Good luck slb80 x


----------



## chichifab

All the best slb80!


----------



## Saus

Sorry not been in for a while congratulations on the BFP, hoping to see more ;-)

Good luck slb80, I'm hoping to start Monday.

Feeling a little fed up today, my injections for some reason have been really hurting i.e. I now have big black bruises on my legs and have changed legs, just dreading the thought of injecting for another 18 days or so!

xx


----------



## alicatt

Thanks everyone for the encouragement but I think the writing is on the wall, I tested this morning, 10dp5dt and it was a stark negative. The faint line was on a blue dye test, and I think it was just an evap line or something. 
I'm still hopeful as all my symptoms point to it being a positive, but if so, then why isn't it picking up on a FRER? My BETA is Monday, and its hard to keep thinking positive, but I'm trying!

Symptoms: headache, lower back ache and cramps but they are milder than AF cramps, night sweats and I'm oh so emotional! Also, look at my chart, its posted in my signature. It seems like I was implanting from 9DPO until 13DPO and then the past 2 days I've had a spike. Is it possible to just implant late?


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hi Ladies..

just checking in... I triggered tonight... and i'm all set for ER on Monday!! Wooo!!

The doc is having me take dostinex for 7 days... i was sort of reading up on this.. is it to prevent OHSS? :S I forgot to ask him why he is having me take it!! 

sending baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## chichifab

Hi Annettcali,

Good luck with EC!!!


----------



## chichifab

alicatt said:


> Thanks everyone for the encouragement but I think the writing is on the wall, I tested this morning, 10dp5dt and it was a stark negative. The faint line was on a blue dye test, and I think it was just an evap line or something.
> I'm still hopeful as all my symptoms point to it being a positive, but if so, then why isn't it picking up on a FRER? My BETA is Monday, and its hard to keep thinking positive, but I'm trying!
> 
> Symptoms: headache, lower back ache and cramps but they are milder than AF cramps, night sweats and I'm oh so emotional! Also, look at my chart, its posted in my signature. It seems like I was implanting from 9DPO until 13DPO and then the past 2 days I've had a spike. Is it possible to just implant late?

Stay positive and strong (I know it's easier said than done). A nurse at my clinic told me that a lady at my clinic didn't get a BFP until a day after test day on a HPT. Remember it's not over until AF arrives! Try to stay away from testing until your official test date which is not long. I will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Savanna

Hi. I'm new to this forum but going through IVF #3, started September 13th and ET scheduled for October 2nd. This will be our first d5 transfer, previously only d2 & d3 transfers as few eggs fertilized. Very hopeful this time around, but also nervous about how the embryos are doing in the lab...9 fertilized this time, which for us is incredible!!
Anyone else having ET around same time?


TTC 3 years, Male factor infertility, IUI #1, 11/2012, IVF/ICSI #1 01/2012, BFP 07/02/2012, MM: 28/02/2012 :angel:, IVF/ICSI #2 06/2012, BFN, IVF/ICSI #3 09/202


----------



## Athena

Hi alicatt, the others are right sometimes it just doesnt show up on hpt. wishing you the best of luck at your beta I will be thinking of you.

Annettecalli how exciting, hope it all goes fabulously tmw 

Hope everyone else well xxx


----------



## AnnetteCali

Athena said:


> Hi alicatt, the others are right sometimes it just doesnt show up on hpt. wishing you the best of luck at your beta I will be thinking of you.
> 
> Annettecalli how exciting, hope it all goes fabulously tmw
> 
> Hope everyone else well xxx


Thanks Athena... how are you feeling? 

AFM: I triggered last night.. and for some reason got so nauseated a few hours after. I wonder if it could be a side effect.. or just a coincidence ?! My body just feels so achy.. different this time around. Looking forward to ER tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## alicatt

Athena said:


> Hi alicatt, the others are right sometimes it just doesnt show up on hpt. wishing you the best of luck at your beta I will be thinking of you.
> 
> Annettecalli how exciting, hope it all goes fabulously tmw
> 
> Hope everyone else well xxx

Thanks Athena! I am hopeful, but its 11dp5dt (16DPO) shouldn't I have a positive FRER by now? I was reading about it online and if my BETA is positive it won't be high enough and it will probably end in miscarriage anyway right? I mean if it is say 30 tomorrow, which probably wouldn't have shown on a FRER today. For 17DPO that would be far too low to be a sustainable pregnancy right? Shouldn't it be above 300 by then?


----------



## AnnetteCali

alicatt said:


> Athena said:
> 
> 
> Hi alicatt, the others are right sometimes it just doesnt show up on hpt. wishing you the best of luck at your beta I will be thinking of you.
> 
> Annettecalli how exciting, hope it all goes fabulously tmw
> 
> Hope everyone else well xxx
> 
> Thanks Athena! I am hopeful, but its 11dp5dt (16DPO) shouldn't I have a positive FRER by now? I was reading about it online and if my BETA is positive it won't be high enough and it will probably end in miscarriage anyway right? I mean if it is say 30 tomorrow, which probably wouldn't have shown on a FRER today. For 17DPO that would be far too low to be a sustainable pregnancy right? Shouldn't it be above 300 by then?Click to expand...

Alicatt...

My heart goes out to you. I can relate to what you are feeling. You are like me with my first IVF cycle. A part of you wants to stay positive.. while the other part of you wants to prepare your heart for a negative outcome. I had the same discussion with my doctor last cycle when I told him I was going to test early. He said the same thing you read up on and said sometimes it doesn't show up on a FRER. I am not sure of what the beta should be tomorrow.. i'm hoping for the best for you and praying this is it for you! xoxoxox


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

AnnetteCali so glad your retrieval is tomorrow. I hope everything goes well.

Allicatt :hugs: I still have hope that tomorrow you will get good news. Hang in there!

Athena those sound like good signs. Keeping my FX! When are you testing?

AFM, I am PUPO! Two beautiful embryos. We have 7 frozen and tomorrow we will have more to freeze. I'm just home now laying down watching tv.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

slb80 said:


> Feeling a little bit nervous, tonight is my first dose of menopur! I am really excited about this journey starting and a little daunted by the whole process. I must remember to just relax and enjoy it. Afterall it is the start of our little sticky bean being created :happydance::happydance:

I hope everything goes well!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Saus said:


> Sorry not been in for a while congratulations on the BFP, hoping to see more ;-)
> 
> Good luck slb80, I'm hoping to start Monday.
> 
> Feeling a little fed up today, my injections for some reason have been really hurting i.e. I now have big black bruises on my legs and have changed legs, just dreading the thought of injecting for another 18 days or so!
> 
> xx

It's easy to feel that way but remember the price at the end. Sending you tons :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Sorry ladies for being quiet ove rthe last couple of days been a busy weekend!

Congratulations on those who got there :bfp:

Thinking of you Alicat :hugs:

Happybunny great news on the PUPO :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing good. :kiss:

AFM - Been a bit achy and sore since ER as my right ovary was behind my womb so have to but pressure on to move it into a more accessible position but feeling better now. On friday we got a call from the clinic to say we had 11 mature eggs of which 10 had fertilised. YAY! :happydance:
Just had a call this morning to say they want to take then to 5dt :happydance:and that they have 2 top quality eggs and 2 good eggs so looking good so far. 
Doesnt look like ive got OHSS at the moment just bloated.


----------



## Rachoo

Hi guys, I'm new to this thread, hope everyone is doing well?

I'm part way through ICSI, DH has very LSC, but they managed to fertilise 9 out of 10, of which 4 lasted to day 3 at 8 cell, B grade, and 2 transferred yesterday. Fingers tightly crossed?

Savanna, I'm not too far ahead of you :hugs:

Sending lots of baby dust to you all :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> Sorry ladies for being quiet ove rthe last couple of days been a busy weekend!
> 
> Congratulations on those who got there :bfp:
> 
> Thinking of you Alicat :hugs:
> 
> Happybunny great news on the PUPO :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good. :kiss:
> 
> AFM - Been a bit achy and sore since ER as my right ovary was behind my womb so have to but pressure on to move it into a more accessible position but feeling better now. On friday we got a call from the clinic to say we had 11 mature eggs of which 10 had fertilised. YAY! :happydance:
> Just had a call this morning to say they want to take then to 5dt :happydance:and that they have 2 top quality eggs and 2 good eggs so looking good so far.
> Doesnt look like ive got OHSS at the moment just bloated.

Sandy that is awesome news! Congrats! I hope your little embryos continue to grow and split and do their thing. :hug:

AFM - I am thinking that it will be a BFN, but hey I'll take the mircale BFP!!! I have started to form a plan for the future if this is a BFN. At first I didn't think I had any hope of a future, because IVF is just so totally expensive. But I had a long chat with my family and we are forming a plan. Have any of you used supplements for 90 days to improve the quality of your eggs? I have read a few articles that suggest DHEA, or CoQ10 and things like Royal Jelly and Maca can help? Does anyone have any personal experience using any supplements like that? 

Best of luck to those that are in the process of a IVF cycle, and big :hug: it is very stressful and fraught with lots of ups and downs.. I hope you are all successful :dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

That is so good sandy! I hope everything goes smooth. I'm sorry you are in pain hopefully you will feel better in the next couple of days.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome Rachoo and savannah! :hi:


----------



## SignoraL

Welcome, Rachoo and Savanna!

Alicatt, praying for your BFP! But I totally understand the need to prepare. I've been taking DHE, CoQ10, L.Arginine, Inositol and Melatonin (and also acupuncture and mostly organic diet) since March and my doc definitely felt the DHEA made a difference and I thought the supplements must have made a difference with my egg quality (I knew I wouldn't get a ton of eggs but 8 of 9 were mature, which I thought was pretty good). I definitely see the value in taking those, but I'd chat with your doc to make sure she or he is on board. :hugs:


----------



## SignoraL

HappyBunny and Rachoo, congrats on being PUPO!!! 

Sandy, that's great news!!! Excited for you to be PUPO!!!

AnnetteCali, best of luck with your retrieval!!! Hoping for lots of gorgeous eggies!!!

AFM: 5dp5dt - Trying to relax as much as possible! Beta is Friday but not going POAS until after beta. I don't want to unless I know I'm going to see a second line on a FRER!

:hugs: to you all!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Allicat - Aside from our recommended vitamins Dh and I bot took royal jelly after our first cycle failed and we had better egg and sperm quality our second round. I'm not sure if that was it, but that was the only change we made.

Signora - only 5 more days to go now! You can do it :)

Sandy - that's really good news! When is your transfer?

Welome Rachoo and Savanna :)

Congrats happybunny :) when is your otd?

Good luck tomorrow Annette:)

afm - nothing much to report. My next beta is not until Tuesday. Hopefully everything keeps going well :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Thanks MissAnnabelle my otd is oct 9. It feels like a long way to go.


----------



## Athena

Alicatt I'm so sorry you are feeling it's bfn. I am still rooting for you and say it's not over until the beta. I think it's amazing that you are strong enough to look forward to the future and form a plan. As for what you said about supplements I truly believe there is something to it, my FS told me he didn't expect much from my eggs because the test showed low ovarian reserve and when they scanned me, they didn't like the look of things, I think it was my antral follicle count? 

Anyway, I used Royal Jelly I took 1500mg a day, maca powder (which is gross) and coq10. I believe that supplements really help as I responded so well to treatment. Also if this cycle is bfn for you, your Dr will be able to tailor the meds even more specifically for you. 

Lots of :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Alicatt - Stay positive as Athena says its not over til your beta is confirmed! 

Athena - Thinking of you when do you test? Also what test do they do in the UK?

HappyBunny & Miss Annabelle enjoy being PUPO 

Welcome Newbies

Signoral Stay strong and try not to test it will be worth it. not long now! 

AFM - Not much to report but getting excited for ET tomorrow Yay!!!!!!


----------



## Athena

Morning Sandy, how are you? Things are a bit sore after EC aren't they, esp if your ovary was hiding poor you :hugs:

Actually I have a little announcement for everyone I got my :bfp: :happydance: I actually tested on Sat afternoon which was 5dp5dt and got a faint line on FRER but it was deffo there, I tested out my trigger the morning before so started to get excited. Did a CB digi yesterday and got pregnant 1-2 and this morning 7dp5dt another FRER line came up straight away much darker than the last one so it's starting to sink in that I'm actually pregnant, I can't believe it's worked and after 7 years ttc I'm completely overwhelmed.

I rang my clinic this am and waiting for a call-back as have no idea what to do now! Obviously I am a bit nervous of an ectopic but have none of the symptoms I had last time. I'm also scared it's not real because my OTD isn't until weds, I just have so many emotions right now! xxx


----------



## Rachoo

Wow congrats Athena, you've been through a tough few years, and now have your :BFP: :happydance: So happy for you :dance: x


----------



## Sandy83

Congratultions Athena i am so happy for you! Thats made my day hearing your news you deserve it. It's understandable that you are nervous but as you said you have had none of the symptoms as before so that is an excellent sign. xx


----------



## Athena

Thanks so much guys! :)


----------



## slb80

That is fantastic new Athena! Congratulations xxx


----------



## chichifab

Athena said:


> Morning Sandy, how are you? Things are a bit sore after EC aren't they, esp if your ovary was hiding poor you :hugs:
> 
> Actually I have a little announcement for everyone I got my :bfp: :happydance: I actually tested on Sat afternoon which was 5dp5dt and got a faint line on FRER but it was deffo there, I tested out my trigger the morning before so started to get excited. Did a CB digi yesterday and got pregnant 1-2 and this morning 7dp5dt another FRER line came up straight away much darker than the last one so it's starting to sink in that I'm actually pregnant, I can't believe it's worked and after 7 years ttc I'm completely overwhelmed.
> 
> I rang my clinic this am and waiting for a call-back as have no idea what to do now! Obviously I am a bit nervous of an ectopic but have none of the symptoms I had last time. I'm also scared it's not real because my OTD isn't until weds, I just have so many emotions right now! xxx


Yayyyy!!! Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SignoraL

Congratulations on your :bfp:, Athena!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Athena

Thanks everyone :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

:happydance: Athena! That's great!! :wohoo: Wednesday will be here before you know it! fx'd for a great beta :)

My next beta is tomorrow. Hoping it's okay...


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Congratulations Athena! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Sandy83

Happybunny how did your transfer go. How you feeling

Any advice ladies for my transfer tomorrow any tips would be great xx


----------



## Athena

Thanks for your kind words everyone. MissAnnabelle-we don't get a beta here in UK :nope: which is such a shame. The nurse from the clinic just called me back, she gave me a bit of a ticking off for testing early actually! Anyway, I don't know how I managed to work it out wrong but I thought OTD was weds but actually it's friday :dohh: I did test out my trigger though and had a dark line this am so I know this is my bfp, I'm just so nervous it's all going to go terribly wrong.

She did book me an early scan on Oct 18th because of my previous history of ectopic pregnancy so I will wait with baited breath.

You will do fine at your second beta, I know it! Now all we have to do is wait and find out how many babies you have in there!! :baby:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandy83 said:


> Happybunny how did your transfer go. How you feeling
> 
> Any advice ladies for my transfer tomorrow any tips would be great xx

Sandy for me it was a little painful because I have a small cervix opening and it took the Dr a while to get the catheter in. Plus you have to have a full bladder :dohh: the lady before me took only 10 minutes and mine took like 25. After that I just laid on the bed for an hour. Now I'm just home laying on the bed. 

Just relax you will be fine. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Athena if you tested out your trigger then I'm sure that is a true positive. The scan date is so far away! I don't know why drs are so strict about testing early. Everything will be fine.


----------



## SignoraL

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Happybunny how did your transfer go. How you feeling
> 
> Any advice ladies for my transfer tomorrow any tips would be great xx
> 
> Sandy for me it was a little painful because I have a small cervix opening and it took the Dr a while to get the catheter in. Plus you have to have a full bladder :dohh: the lady before me took only 10 minutes and mine took like 25. After that I just laid on the bed for an hour. Now I'm just home laying on the bed.
> 
> Just relax you will be fine. Good luck tomorrow.Click to expand...

I'm sorry your transfer hurt a bit, HappyBunny. :hugs: Just relax and enjoy your time at home and stay positive. I think that's the best advice I could give, Sandy.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

MissAnnabelle said:


> :happydance: Athena! That's great!! :wohoo: Wednesday will be here before you know it! fx'd for a great beta :)
> 
> My next beta is tomorrow. Hoping it's okay...

Good luck tomorrow MissAnnabelle!! I'm sure the number will double!


----------



## Sandy83

thanks Ladies for the advice


----------



## beo2012

MissAnnabelle said:


> :happydance: Athena! That's great!! :wohoo: Wednesday will be here before you know it! fx'd for a great beta :)
> 
> My next beta is tomorrow. Hoping it's okay...

Is tomorrow your 2nd beta? I had my 2nd today!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Beo - let me know how you make out! - yup my second is tomorrow! Seems like a long time in between to me..lol


----------



## Athena

Sandy, good luck hun. I didn't go with a full bladder but then they don't use ultrasound to guide them at my clinic, I would have found that way too uncomfortable as I can't hold my wee at all! 

My advice is to get your house all nice and tidy this eve so when you come back you can properly relax, I got up and did mine at 6.00am before I went and it really helped me feel better when I got home. Good Luck! :hugs:


----------



## Athena

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Athena if you tested out your trigger then I'm sure that is a true positive. The scan date is so far away! I don't know why drs are so strict about testing early. Everything will be fine.

Thank you HappyBunny. I'm sorry your ET hurt, it's really not the most pleasant of things is it, but enjoy being PUPO :hugs:

I've attached a pic of my tests, DH agrees today's is much darker than the others, I just wish we got a beta over here, I will be a nervous wreck until my scan :nope: 

The nurse who told me off said they don't like people to test until 16dpo to stop you getting too excited if the pregnancy isn't going to be viable. What do you guys think?


----------



## SignoraL

Athena said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Athena if you tested out your trigger then I'm sure that is a true positive. The scan date is so far away! I don't know why drs are so strict about testing early. Everything will be fine.
> 
> Thank you HappyBunny. I'm sorry your ET hurt, it's really not the most pleasant of things is it, but enjoy being PUPO :hugs:
> 
> I've attached a pic of my tests, DH agrees today's is much darker than the others, I just wish we got a beta over here, I will be a nervous wreck until my scan :nope:
> 
> The nurse who told me off said they don't like people to test until 16dpo to stop you getting too excited if the pregnancy isn't going to be viable. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 487205Click to expand...

Those look fantastic, Athena!!! Congrats!!! :happydance: I can definitely see today's as being darker. Why don't they give betas there? 

I can't wait to test, but trying to hold out until Friday. I don't want to worry all week if I don't see my second line. It's torturous though!


----------



## Athena

Oh my goodness how are you managing not testing, I'd be going crazy by now! Do you feel any different? 

No idea why they don't do betas but it's so annoying!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Yay.. congrats on the BFP Athena! I'm sure it will continue to get darker! 

AFM: I had my ER today.. the doc is going to call me later with the mature follicle count! The reason I have been so nauseated lately was because of over stimulation. Doc suggested a ton of gatorade.. and said because my estrogen levels were so high.. he said to expect some bloating and more nausea the next couple of days. Blah! I hope not. I'm taking it easy on the couch today with my doggy and hubby playing video games all day long lol.. i'm excited for the ET on Saturday!


----------



## L4hope

Congrats Amy! Line looks nice and dark to me!! Stinks you have to wait for scan but I think you would worry no matter what. Even with beta you just want to see that strong heartbeat! 

You're doing great holding out on testing Signora! 4 more days to go. You are in the home stretch now!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Athena that looks pretty dark to me. You must be so excited! Boo to waiting...for the scan! Does the clinic give you a pregnancy test?

Signoral four days will go by fast! I hope I can wait like you. Do you have any symptoms?

AnnetteCali I can't wait to hear how many eggs you got. Enjoy the rest of your day. How many are they transferring back? I hope the bloating goes away soon.


----------



## AnnetteCali

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Athena that looks pretty dark to me. You must be so excited! Boo to waiting...
> 
> Signoral four days will go by fast! I hope I can wait like you. Do you have any symptoms?
> 
> AnnetteCali I can't wait to hear how many eggs you got. Enjoy the rest of your day. How many are they transferring back? I hope the bloating goes away soon.


Most likely they will transfer two. They transferred two the fresh and frozen cycle last time. According to the doc, your chances of a pregnancy don't increase when you transfer more than two, just the chance of multiples.. ? I can't imagine three babies... so two it is! :0)


----------



## SignoraL

I'm bloated, a bit crampy, boobs hurt like hell and I can barely stay awake in the evening - and having to get up to go to the bathroom usually 1-2 in the middle of the night, which almost never happens. All good signs but could be just progesterone side effects, so trying not to overthink them. :shrug:


----------



## SignoraL

AnnetteCali said:


> Yay.. congrats on the BFP Athena! I'm sure it will continue to get darker!
> 
> AFM: I had my ER today.. the doc is going to call me later with the mature follicle count! The reason I have been so nauseated lately was because of over stimulation. Doc suggested a ton of gatorade.. and said because my estrogen levels were so high.. he said to expect some bloating and more nausea the next couple of days. Blah! I hope not. I'm taking it easy on the couch today with my doggy and hubby playing video games all day long lol.. i'm excited for the ET on Saturday!

Glad your ER went well, Annette!!! Can't wait to learn how many eggies you had!!! I haven't had any OHSS problems, but I've been drinking a lot of Gatorade lately too. Original V-8 is supposed to help too because of the sodium content. Have fun relaxing!!! :hugs:


----------



## AnnetteCali

SignoraL said:


> I'm bloated, a bit crampy, boobs hurt like hell and I can barely stay awake in the evening - and having to get up to go to the bathroom usually 1-2 in the middle of the night, which almost never happens. All good signs but could be just progesterone side effects, so trying not to overthink them. :shrug:


Those are all really good signs!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for your bfp! oxo 
The peeing in the middle of the night is an excellent sign! wooo!~!!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies...

Just wanted to give you an update on my eggs... they retrieved 17 mature eggs!! 7 more than last time! wooo!!! All of this nausea and bloating was worth it! Keeping my fingers crossed for a good fertilization report tomorrow. 

Thanks for all of your support. Can't wait till next saturday.. I will be PUPO!


----------



## SignoraL

AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> Just wanted to give you an update on my eggs... they retrieved 17 mature eggs!! 7 more than last time! wooo!!! All of this nausea and bloating was worth it! Keeping my fingers crossed for a good fertilization report tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for all of your support. Can't wait till next saturday.. I will be PUPO!

YAY!!! FABULOUS NUMBERS!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Praying you get good news on the fertilization report!!! Can't wait for you to be PUPO!!!


----------



## slb80

Athena said:


> Oh my goodness how are you managing not testing, I'd be going crazy by now! Do you feel any different?
> 
> No idea why they don't do betas but it's so annoying!

What clinic are you under? My clinic have said they give you a test with a date in it and not to test until then. I am sure I will test early! 

Congrats again xx


----------



## slb80

AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> Just wanted to give you an update on my eggs... they retrieved 17 mature eggs!! 7 more than last time! wooo!!! All of this nausea and bloating was worth it! Keeping my fingers crossed for a good fertilization report tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for all of your support. Can't wait till next saturday.. I will be PUPO!

Great news xx


----------



## beo2012

MissAnnabelle said:


> Beo - let me know how you make out! - yup my second is tomorrow! Seems like a long time in between to me..lol

2nd Beta - 1308!! Holy Cow! Let me know how you turn out tomorrow!


----------



## Athena

SignoraL those symptoms sound very promising!


----------



## Athena

slb80 said:


> Athena said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness how are you managing not testing, I'd be going crazy by now! Do you feel any different?
> 
> No idea why they don't do betas but it's so annoying!
> 
> What clinic are you under? My clinic have said they give you a test with a date in it and not to test until then. I am sure I will test early!
> 
> Congrats again xxClick to expand...

The bcrm in Bristol, nope no test, nothing! There is absolutely no way I could wait until official test date, personally I would rather see a bfn than have to guess but I am very very impatient! I'm glad I tested early now, I've got some cheap tests and even they show a line that you don't need to squint at when I used diluted afternoon wee!! 

When is your OTD? Xxx


----------



## Athena

Annettecalli those numbers are absolutely fantastic, well done you, looking forward to your fert. report xxx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

SignoraL said:


> I'm bloated, a bit crampy, boobs hurt like hell and I can barely stay awake in the evening - and having to get up to go to the bathroom usually 1-2 in the middle of the night, which almost never happens. All good signs but could be just progesterone side effects, so trying not to overthink them. :shrug:

The symptoms sound promising. FX for your :bfp:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> Just wanted to give you an update on my eggs... they retrieved 17 mature eggs!! 7 more than last time! wooo!!! All of this nausea and bloating was worth it! Keeping my fingers crossed for a good fertilization report tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for all of your support. Can't wait till next saturday.. I will be PUPO!

Yay!! FX for a great fertilization report!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

beo2012 said:


> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Beo - let me know how you make out! - yup my second is tomorrow! Seems like a long time in between to me..lol
> 
> 2nd Beta - 1308!! Holy Cow! Let me know how you turn out tomorrow!Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance: great numbers


----------



## AnnetteCali

It's me again ladies...

Anyone have any experience with OHSS? i'm miserable :-( I've been nauseated all day ... and the bloating has set in! I'm hoping it goes away in a few days and doesnt affect my ET. I'm drinking tons of gatorade.. and eating small meals. The doc suggested protein.. im going to incorporate protein shakes tomorrow. Hope i'm feeling better soon. blah!


----------



## slb80

Athena said:


> slb80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Athena said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness how are you managing not testing, I'd be going crazy by now! Do you feel any different?
> 
> No idea why they don't do betas but it's so annoying!
> 
> What clinic are you under? My clinic have said they give you a test with a date in it and not to test until then. I am sure I will test early!
> 
> Congrats again xxClick to expand...
> 
> The bcrm in Bristol, nope no test, nothing! There is absolutely no way I could wait until official test date, personally I would rather see a bfn than have to guess but I am very very impatient! I'm glad I tested early now, I've got some cheap tests and even they show a line that you don't need to squint at when I used diluted afternoon wee!!
> 
> When is your OTD? XxxClick to expand...

I am still stimming at the minute so testing seems a million miles away. They say it is 16pt. I know if I get to PUPO that I will test early!


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies 

Annette - 17 eggs is a great number! :happydance: As for OHSS i had some symptons of it the day before my ER and the day after i felt very bloated and sickly and just made sure i was well hydrated and ate even when i didnt feel like it. The sickly feeling has gone for me but still quiet bloated. Hope this is the same for you and will feel better soon :hugs:

Signoral - Your symptons are sounding very positive. Hopefully you will get your :bfp: very soon yay!

Hope everyone who is PUPO is doing well, and anyone stimming as well :kiss:

AFM - Got Transfer this afternoon exciting :happydance::happydance::happydance: will be joining all you PUPO very soon :hugs:


----------



## Rachoo

Athena, I'm at BCRM too :hi: and I understand the impatience, my test date isn't until 12th!


----------



## Athena

Rachoo :flower: Nice to meet someone else who's been there. They are nice aren't they? Well all except for the nurse who really told me off on the phone for testing early, I'm so annoyed about that, I've been testing early for the last 7 years why would this cycle be any different :dohh: lol!

The 12th seems ages away, I hope you get your BFP sooner than that! :hugs:


----------



## Athena

Good Luck today Sandy, you will be fine and you're going to feel so fantastic once you are PUPO :happydance:

How many are they transferrring? xxx


----------



## Rachoo

Athena, they are really lovely there. Being my first ICSI attempt I didn't really know what to expect but they really put me at ease. Do you live local or travel? 

I'm really going to try not to test early, my DH works long hours and I want to do it with him, but I am so impatient....this 2 weeks is long!

Hoping everyone is doing good.... good luck for today Sandy83 :dust:


----------



## Sandy83

Athena said:


> Good Luck today Sandy, you will be fine and you're going to feel so fantastic once you are PUPO :happydance:
> 
> How many are they transferrring? xxx

With having a 5dt we can only transfer one top quality egg xx


----------



## Athena

That's brilliant. I hope it all goes well today lovely xxx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good luck today Sandy!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

AnnetteCali said:


> It's me again ladies...
> 
> Anyone have any experience with OHSS? i'm miserable :-( I've been nauseated all day ... and the bloating has set in! I'm hoping it goes away in a few days and doesnt affect my ET. I'm drinking tons of gatorade.. and eating small meals. The doc suggested protein.. im going to incorporate protein shakes tomorrow. Hope i'm feeling better soon. blah!

AnnetteCali I haven't experienced it but I did feel miserable right after ER. Just keep hydrated and call your dr of you don't start feeling better.


----------



## Athena

Rachoo, well done for not testing early, I just can't imagine how you manage that, I would be climbing the walls LOL! Yes all the staff at BCRM really put us at ease too it is a lovely clinic. We are very lucky to only live a 10 minute drive away, I couldn't believe my luck when I found out it was one of the top clinics in the country! We are very lucky with our hospitals in Bristol they have always looked after me and my family so well. 

If you're testing the 12th when was your ET and did they just put the one embryo back?

It's all so exciting, I can't wait for my scan on Oct 18th. I've quite a lot of period type pains/aching today and am analysing absolutely every pain and twinge hoping there's only good things going on!


----------



## Athena

How are you feeling HappyBunny?


----------



## chichifab

Hi Everyone!!! Just popping in to say hello. 2WW is driving me crazy!!! Especially with a 2dt, it seems longer!!! 
Trying not to symptom spot, but it's hard expecially with all the meds am on. I'm hanging on though........ Hope everyone is good ;)


----------



## Savanna

Rachoo said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to this thread, hope everyone is doing well?
> 
> I'm part way through ICSI, DH has very LSC, but they managed to fertilise 9 out of 10, of which 4 lasted to day 3 at 8 cell, B grade, and 2 transferred yesterday. Fingers tightly crossed?
> 
> Savanna, I'm not too far ahead of you :hugs:
> 
> Sending lots of baby dust to you all :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hi Rachoo,

We transferred 3 today in d5 transfer, and froze 2. I'm traveling on the 13th for work so doctor agreed to do the first beta on the 12th!! Fingers and toes are all crossed tightly :dust:


----------



## alicatt

AnnetteCali said:


> It's me again ladies...
> 
> Anyone have any experience with OHSS? i'm miserable :-( I've been nauseated all day ... and the bloating has set in! I'm hoping it goes away in a few days and doesnt affect my ET. I'm drinking tons of gatorade.. and eating small meals. The doc suggested protein.. im going to incorporate protein shakes tomorrow. Hope i'm feeling better soon. blah!

Annette,

I too had mild/moderate OHSS. It was not pleasant. Definitely eat as much protein as you can. Eggs, chicken, shakes, bars, and only drinkg gatorade and pedialyte. These things will help make your cells stronger and help flush the excess water from your body. Drinking water may make it worse, so try to stick with gatorade as it has salts which will flush the water out. My Dr also did an Albumin infusion at my egg retrieval that seemed to help stop the OHSS. Just take it easy, and it will get better! :hug:


----------



## alicatt

Morning Ladies..

Well I got the official BFN :bfn: yesterday afternoon. I figured it would be, and was not too upset yesterday. I was better able to handle it because I had already mourned the loss over the weekend I think.

Congrats to Athena! YAY! Very happy for your :bfp:

I do have some questions.. 

My Dr chatted with me briefly yesterday and I will be going in shortly for a planning appointment, but he mentioned something about birth control pills, and lupron? Does anyone have experience with this type of protocol, and did you get better quality eggs? That seems to be the reason he wants to do it this way this time. 

:hug:


----------



## Athena

Hi Alicatt thanks so much, I am so sorry about your BFN I am sending you big :hugs: and have been thinking about you a lot.

I can't help with your questions as have no experience with this, but going back to your vitamin question I honestly think the Royal Jelly I took helped immensely. I also completely cut out caffeine, no tea, coffee or carbonated drinks. I limited my sugar intake and switched to organic fruit and veg. I also exercised regularly by going to spin and pilates classes I believe this encourages blood flow to the uterus and think it really helped me get my BFP xxx


----------



## Savanna

alicatt said:


> Morning Ladies..
> 
> Well I got the official BFN :bfn: yesterday afternoon. I figured it would be, and was not too upset yesterday. I was better able to handle it because I had already mourned the loss over the weekend I think.
> 
> Congrats to Athena! YAY! Very happy for your :bfp:
> 
> I do have some questions..
> 
> My Dr chatted with me briefly yesterday and I will be going in shortly for a planning appointment, but he mentioned something about birth control pills, and lupron? Does anyone have experience with this type of protocol, and did you get better quality eggs? That seems to be the reason he wants to do it this way this time.
> 
> :hug:

Hi Alicatt,

Sorry to hear about your BNP, but happy to hear you're handling it well. It's never easy, but I feel it does get easier after a few...

I used birth control pills and lupron on my first IVF, long protocol (started Lupron around day20 of cycle before IVF), and again lupron during 2nd & 3rd IVF, but this time short protocol, starting Lupron in d2. In my case, I react really strongly to Lupron and my LH levels were really low, but we tailored it 3rd time around with high dose Menopur, and got more, and better quality, eggs than before (9/10 fertilized and 5 made it to blast). ET today and waiting for beta on the 12th. Not sure if this helps, but thought I'd share! 

Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Savanna

Athena said:


> Hi Alicatt thanks so much, I am so sorry about your BFN I am sending you big :hugs: and have been thinking about you a lot.
> 
> I can't help with your questions as have no experience with this, but going back to your vitamin question I honestly think the Royal Jelly I took helped immensely. I also completely cut out caffeine, no tea, coffee or carbonated drinks. I limited my sugar intake and switched to organic fruit and veg. I also exercised regularly by going to spin and pilates classes I believe this encourages blood flow to the uterus and think it really helped me get my BFP xxx

Athena, did you exercise during your 2WW? I get such conflicting information about this, and don't want to do anything that could harm implantation, but I find it so hard to be still for 2 weeks!


----------



## SignoraL

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Alicatt! I'm so sorry hon. Praying for you and your DH, and that the next cycle will result in your BFP. :hugs:

My protocol was similar to yours (Ganirelix and I also did Bravelle and Menopur for stimming), but I did BCP. I was going to recommend that some of the supplements I did (CoQ10, Inositol, Melatonin, L.Arginine and DHEA - all were prescribed by my doctor and I think they helped with egg quality - also acupuncture and organic diet).


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Athena said:


> How are you feeling HappyBunny?

I am feeling better. I'm trying not to spot check every symptom. Yesterday I did see some blood a small amount so I dunno what that means. I was really bloated yesterday and today I am much better. I'm back to work and trying to keep my mind busy! We are trying to hold on until monday to test! I hope I can wait that long.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

alicatt said:


> Morning Ladies..
> 
> Well I got the official BFN :bfn: yesterday afternoon. I figured it would be, and was not too upset yesterday. I was better able to handle it because I had already mourned the loss over the weekend I think.
> 
> Congrats to Athena! YAY! Very happy for your :bfp:
> 
> I do have some questions..
> 
> My Dr chatted with me briefly yesterday and I will be going in shortly for a planning appointment, but he mentioned something about birth control pills, and lupron? Does anyone have experience with this type of protocol, and did you get better quality eggs? That seems to be the reason he wants to do it this way this time.
> 
> :hug:

I'm sorry alicatt huge :hugs: for you!

I did BCP and lupron. It was just part of their protocol and I ended up with 25 eggs but I drank 1 gallon of water per day. They said water helps your follies grow. This was my first time so I can't tell you if it gave me better quality eggs. Good luck I hope this method works for you.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

chichifab said:


> Hi Everyone!!! Just popping in to say hello. 2WW is driving me crazy!!! Especially with a 2dt, it seems longer!!!
> Trying not to symptom spot, but it's hard expecially with all the meds am on. I'm hanging on though........ Hope everyone is good ;)

Hi Chichifab, when is OTD?


----------



## Athena

Savanna said:


> Athena said:
> 
> 
> Hi Alicatt thanks so much, I am so sorry about your BFN I am sending you big :hugs: and have been thinking about you a lot.
> 
> I can't help with your questions as have no experience with this, but going back to your vitamin question I honestly think the Royal Jelly I took helped immensely. I also completely cut out caffeine, no tea, coffee or carbonated drinks. I limited my sugar intake and switched to organic fruit and veg. I also exercised regularly by going to spin and pilates classes I believe this encourages blood flow to the uterus and think it really helped me get my BFP xxx
> 
> Athena, did you exercise during your 2WW? I get such conflicting information about this, and don't want to do anything that could harm implantation, but I find it so hard to be still for 2 weeks!Click to expand...

I didn't exercise, I thought I would but I just didn't feel like it. My FS said it would be perfectly ok to exercise though. I will go back to it soon when I feel less tired, even though I know the Dr is right I still don't want to risk it, just in case. I'm like you though, and can't keep still so have been fairly active straight after ET like shopping and going on day trips etc! Hope that helps :flower:


----------



## chichifab

alicatt said:


> Morning Ladies..
> 
> Well I got the official BFN :bfn: yesterday afternoon. I figured it would be, and was not too upset yesterday. I was better able to handle it because I had already mourned the loss over the weekend I think.
> 
> Congrats to Athena! YAY! Very happy for your :bfp:
> 
> I do have some questions..
> 
> My Dr chatted with me briefly yesterday and I will be going in shortly for a planning appointment, but he mentioned something about birth control pills, and lupron? Does anyone have experience with this type of protocol, and did you get better quality eggs? That seems to be the reason he wants to do it this way this time.
> 
> :hug:


So sorry about your Bfn, I will keep you in my prayers that the next one shall be a success. I did use the birth control pill and metphomine (not lupron) on this cycle and on my previouse cycle. I got a BFP on my previous cycle though it ended at 5 weeks. I was always producing lots of eggs, but my dr said it was better to focus on quality and not quantity. On my last cycle I had 8 eggs and on this cycle 10. It's worth looking into :hugs:


----------



## Athena

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Athena said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling HappyBunny?
> 
> I am feeling better. I'm trying not to spot check every symptom. Yesterday I did see some blood a small amount so I dunno what that means. I was really bloated yesterday and today I am much better. I'm back to work and trying to keep my mind busy! We are trying to hold on until monday to test! I hope I can wait that long.Click to expand...

Maybe implantation bleeding? I don't know how you girls are holding out to test I feel :blush: To be honest I'm glad I know but I'm still second guessing every single twinge and worrying myself that I'm going to have a chemical or a miscarriage, I just can't believe that after all this time it would be this easy and everything will be ok.


----------



## chichifab

HappyBunnyAB said:


> chichifab said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!!! Just popping in to say hello. 2WW is driving me crazy!!! Especially with a 2dt, it seems longer!!!
> Trying not to symptom spot, but it's hard expecially with all the meds am on. I'm hanging on though........ Hope everyone is good ;)
> 
> Hi Chichifab, when is OTD?Click to expand...

Hi HappyBunnyAb, I think we have the same test date 9th October? How you doing with this 2WW. Are you going to test before? I am so scared to test to be honest. 
I know it's bad, but I have already started thinking of what to do on the next cycle. :nope:


----------



## L4hope

Oh the tww is just complete torture!! I too will be having my bloodwork on the 9th. I'm planning to hold out on testing till the morning of. It's so hard to do, but I also hate seeing the negative and then thinking well maybe it could still happen. Just drives me even more crazy!


----------



## SignoraL

L4hope - totally agree! I'm still trying to hold out on testing, but it's tough. 

Does anyone feel like some days they have more pronounced symptoms than other days? Yesterday, I felt like all my symptoms were extreme - my boobs hurt so bad that it was uncomfortable to shower; I've been so tired the last few days; I was running to the bathroom non-stop; tummy was so bloated; etc. Today, I'm not as uncomfortable. I know symptom spotting isn't great to do, but it kind of threw me when I woke up and all these symptoms weren't as bad. L4hope, Springy is always telling me not to symptom spot, but I'm so bad! I want her to come onto my journal and yell at me and tell me it will be okay. :haha: She always reminds me that she hasn't really had any preggo symptoms yet!


----------



## chichifab

L4hope said:


> Oh the tww is just complete torture!! I too will be having my bloodwork on the 9th. I'm planning to hold out on testing till the morning of. It's so hard to do, but I also hate seeing the negative and then thinking well maybe it could still happen. Just drives me even more crazy!

I so know what you mean!! I'm trying not to google everything but its hard!!! 7 more sleeps :wacko:


----------



## Savanna

Thanks! I think I'll try to stay as still as possible until the beta, and then take it from there!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Athena said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Athena said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling HappyBunny?
> 
> I am feeling better. I'm trying not to spot check every symptom. Yesterday I did see some blood a small amount so I dunno what that means. I was really bloated yesterday and today I am much better. I'm back to work and trying to keep my mind busy! We are trying to hold on until monday to test! I hope I can wait that long.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe implantation bleeding? I don't know how you girls are holding out to test I feel :blush: To be honest I'm glad I know but I'm still second guessing every single twinge and worrying myself that I'm going to have a chemical or a miscarriage, I just can't believe that after all this time it would be this easy and everything will be ok.Click to expand...

DH wants us to test on friday but I'm the one who wants to wait! I feel the pressure! In a way I don't want to be disappointed! I dunno what to do!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

chichifab said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chichifab said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!!! Just popping in to say hello. 2WW is driving me crazy!!! Especially with a 2dt, it seems longer!!!
> Trying not to symptom spot, but it's hard expecially with all the meds am on. I'm hanging on though........ Hope everyone is good ;)
> 
> Hi Chichifab, when is OTD?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi HappyBunnyAb, I think we have the same test date 9th October? How you doing with this 2WW. Are you going to test before? I am so scared to test to be honest.
> I know it's bad, but I have already started thinking of what to do on the next cycle. :nope:Click to expand...

We do! :happydance: I'm hanging in there! I really want to test by monday but DH wants us to do it before. I don't know yet. Are you testing early? I'm trying to keep my mind occupied! Don't think about next cycle! Be positive!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

L4hope said:


> Oh the tww is just complete torture!! I too will be having my bloodwork on the 9th. I'm planning to hold out on testing till the morning of. It's so hard to do, but I also hate seeing the negative and then thinking well maybe it could still happen. Just drives me even more crazy!

I have the same OTD! I think I might test on monday. Stay positive!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

SignoraL said:


> L4hope - totally agree! I'm still trying to hold out on testing, but it's tough.
> 
> Does anyone feel like some days they have more pronounced symptoms than other days? Yesterday, I felt like all my symptoms were extreme - my boobs hurt so bad that it was uncomfortable to shower; I've been so tired the last few days; I was running to the bathroom non-stop; tummy was so bloated; etc. Today, I'm not as uncomfortable. I know symptom spotting isn't great to do, but it kind of threw me when I woke up and all these symptoms weren't as bad. L4hope, Springy is always telling me not to symptom spot, but I'm so bad! I want her to come onto my journal and yell at me and tell me it will be okay. :haha: She always reminds me that she hasn't really had any preggo symptoms yet!

Very good symptoms Signoral! You are just a few days away from your :bfp:


----------



## Victory78

Hi ladies

Alicatt - I'm sorry to hear that you had a BFN. Thinking of you

HappyBunny, Sandy, Savanna - I hope your ET are okay

Congratulations Athena on your BFP and baby-dust to everyone on your 2WW

AnnetteCali, I'm 1 day behind you - I had ER this morning and been resting of the sofa all day whilst DH brings me food and drink and lets me watch bad TV! They collected 7 eggs, which I'm a bit disappointed in as I had 10 eggs last time, thou' I know its quality not quantity...... I'm mainly nervous as this is the stage we got to last time then got the call the next day that none of the eggs fertilised. Praying this won't be the case this time with ICSI


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

[-o&lt;Praying for you Victory! I hope all of your eggs fertilize this time!


----------



## slb80

Victory78 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Alicatt - I'm sorry to hear that you had a BFN. Thinking of you
> 
> HappyBunny, Sandy, Savanna - I hope your ET are okay
> 
> Congratulations Athena on your BFP and baby-dust to everyone on your 2WW
> 
> AnnetteCali, I'm 1 day behind you - I had ER this morning and been resting of the sofa all day whilst DH brings me food and drink and lets me watch bad TV! They collected 7 eggs, which I'm a bit disappointed in as I had 10 eggs last time, thou' I know its quality not quantity...... I'm mainly nervous as this is the stage we got to last time then got the call the next day that none of the eggs fertilised. Praying this won't be the case this time with ICSI


Thinking of you. I am sure you will get a good fertilisation report


----------



## slb80

Been stimming now for 4 days and feel great. No side effects what so ever so I am now starting to panic that the drugs are not working. I am so nervous for my scan Friday morning. I am really hoping things are going well. This is my one and only cycle, even if it gets cancelled. Trying so hard to stay relaxed about it but these little niggles keep creeping in.


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Hey ladies - got my second beta back - 1478. I think that is good - I am 20 dpo now. Scan on Thursday.

Hope everyone else is doing well:)


----------



## Sandy83

Sorry to hear your news alicatt. Thinking of you xx

AFM ET went really well. We have transferred 1 top quality blastocyst yay! Blood test is on 11th so PUPO xx


----------



## chichifab

MissAnnabelle said:


> Hey ladies - got my second beta back - 1478. I think that is good - I am 20 dpo now. Scan on Thursday.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well:)

Those are great numbers!!!!! :happydance: you may have more that 1 in there :happydance:


----------



## chichifab

Sandy83 said:


> Sorry to hear your news alicatt. Thinking of you xx
> 
> AFM ET went really well. We have transferred 1 top quality blastocyst yay! Blood test is on 11th so PUPO xx

Congratulations on being PUPO :happydance: 11th is not that far off :hugs:


----------



## chichifab

slb80 said:


> Been stimming now for 4 days and feel great. No side effects what so ever so I am now starting to panic that the drugs are not working. I am so nervous for my scan Friday morning. I am really hoping things are going well. This is my one and only cycle, even if it gets cancelled. Trying so hard to stay relaxed about it but these little niggles keep creeping in.

Don't worry too much, it will all be fine. The fact that you are not feeling anything doesn't mean the follicles aren't growing. They will surprise you on Friday :hugs:


----------



## Rachoo

Sandy83 that is brilliant, welcome to the PUPO club! :happydance:

Alicatt, so sorry to hear your BFN, sending big :hugs: to you xx


----------



## Athena

HappyBunny-My DH led me astray! He kept saying 'you pregnant yet' and when I said shall we test he encouraged me LOL!

SignoraL-Your symptoms sound exactly like mine, one min I'm feeling it, next min I'm on here stressing about the fact I have zero symptoms whatsoever. I have a feeling you are going to get you BFP soon!

Sandy-Really glad ET went well for you, congrats on being PUPO, it's such a special feeling isn't it.

slb80- I'm sure you will respond well, try not to put too much pressure on yourself.

MissAnnabelle- That number sounds great, much bigger than the last one! Could be you have :baby::baby::baby: in there :winkwink:

I hope I remembered everyone, if not I really hope you're all feeling well and positive. I will have to start writing notes when going through the thread I think. It's getting so exciting on here!

xxx


----------



## SignoraL

Athena said:


> HappyBunny-My DH led me astray! He kept saying 'you pregnant yet' and when I said shall we test he encouraged me LOL!
> 
> SignoraL-Your symptoms sound exactly like mine, one min I'm feeling it, next min I'm on here stressing about the fact I have zero symptoms whatsoever. I have a feeling you are going to get you BFP soon!
> 
> Sandy-Really glad ET went well for you, congrats on being PUPO, it's such a special feeling isn't it.
> 
> slb80- I'm sure you will respond well, try not to put too much pressure on yourself.
> 
> MissAnnabelle- That number sounds great, much bigger than the last one! Could be you have :baby::baby::baby: in there :winkwink:
> 
> I hope I remembered everyone, if not I really hope you're all feeling well and positive. I will have to start writing notes when going through the thread I think. It's getting so exciting on here!
> 
> xxx

Oh, good! Thanks, Athena! You made me feel better! :hugs: I want to test, but since I'm still a few days from Friday, I don't want to test and not see anything and then stress between now and my beta. I am feeling things today, but not as extreme (which is funny, because it's been rainy and gray all day here in the Northern Virginia area and I would think I'd be MORE tired when it's raining and crummy outside! I would like to just crawl under a blanket and watch movies today).

Ooh, love your :bfp: HPT picture!!!


----------



## Athena

I can totally understand why you don't want to test on reflection about my early testing I think your damned if you do and damned if you don't. On the one hand I was desperate to know and happy I know now and saw those lovely two pink lines, BUT on the other hand I am panicking and questioning every little thing and thinking any minute something will go wrong. I keep texting my sister, is this normal, is that normal etc. I wish we had a beta to get a definitive answer. 

I think when you've been through something like this like we all have, and been so desperate for it to work then we won't be completely happy until we have that beautiful baby or babies in our arms.

Glad you feel better, I am praying you and everyone get their BFP and that we all have a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I dunno - I doubt there is three!! On beta base for 20 dpo the median beta for triplets is 2600 - twins is 1600 and singleton is 900 - so I think there is one strong one - possible two - but don't even say three...lol


----------



## Athena

MissAnnabelle-Just imagine!!!


----------



## beo2012

MissAnnabelle said:


> Hey ladies - got my second beta back - 1478. I think that is good - I am 20 dpo now. Scan on Thursday.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well:)


Wow girl!! Awesome news! I go tomorrow for my 3rd beta...do you know when your 1st u/s is?


----------



## beo2012

alicatt said:


> Morning Ladies..
> 
> Well I got the official BFN :bfn: yesterday afternoon. I figured it would be, and was not too upset yesterday. I was better able to handle it because I had already mourned the loss over the weekend I think.
> 
> Congrats to Athena! YAY! Very happy for your :bfp:
> 
> I do have some questions..
> 
> My Dr chatted with me briefly yesterday and I will be going in shortly for a planning appointment, but he mentioned something about birth control pills, and lupron? Does anyone have experience with this type of protocol, and did you get better quality eggs? That seems to be the reason he wants to do it this way this time.
> 
> :hug:

Im sorry Alicatt...I didnt take Lupron (not sure what it is...but I did take BC pills!).


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandy83 said:


> Sorry to hear your news alicatt. Thinking of you xx
> 
> AFM ET went really well. We have transferred 1 top quality blastocyst yay! Blood test is on 11th so PUPO xx

Yay...for being PUPO:happydance::happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

MissAnnabelle said:


> Hey ladies - got my second beta back - 1478. I think that is good - I am 20 dpo now. Scan on Thursday.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well:)

That is a great number! I'm starting to wonder if is :baby::baby: or :baby::baby::baby:! Good luck on thursday.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

slb80 said:


> Been stimming now for 4 days and feel great. No side effects what so ever so I am now starting to panic that the drugs are not working. I am so nervous for my scan Friday morning. I am really hoping things are going well. This is my one and only cycle, even if it gets cancelled. Trying so hard to stay relaxed about it but these little niggles keep creeping in.

I felt the same way! Once the scan came I was surprised on the number. I'm sure you will have great follies on friday. Grow follies grow!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

beo2012 said:


> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies - got my second beta back - 1478. I think that is good - I am 20 dpo now. Scan on Thursday.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well:)
> 
> 
> Wow girl!! Awesome news! I go tomorrow for my 3rd beta...do you know when your 1st u/s is?Click to expand...

The first ultrasound is on Thursday. When is yours? I don't know if they are doing a third beta?


----------



## MissAnnabelle

HappyBunnyAB said:


> MissAnnabelle said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies - got my second beta back - 1478. I think that is good - I am 20 dpo now. Scan on Thursday.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well:)
> 
> That is a great number! I'm starting to wonder if is :baby::baby: or :baby::baby::baby:! Good luck on thursday.Click to expand...

If people keep saying :brat::brat::brat: <-- three I am not going to be able to sleep until Thursday!!! :) lol


----------



## AnnetteCali

Victory78 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Alicatt - I'm sorry to hear that you had a BFN. Thinking of you
> 
> HappyBunny, Sandy, Savanna - I hope your ET are okay
> 
> Congratulations Athena on your BFP and baby-dust to everyone on your 2WW
> 
> AnnetteCali, I'm 1 day behind you - I had ER this morning and been resting of the sofa all day whilst DH brings me food and drink and lets me watch bad TV! They collected 7 eggs, which I'm a bit disappointed in as I had 10 eggs last time, thou' I know its quality not quantity...... I'm mainly nervous as this is the stage we got to last time then got the call the next day that none of the eggs fertilised. Praying this won't be the case this time with ICSI


Victory... keeping my fingers crossed for you. ICSI should solve the fertilization issue! 8 is a good number... you only need one in the end to work! xoxoox


----------



## AnnetteCali

beo2012 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies..
> 
> Well I got the official BFN :bfn: yesterday afternoon. I figured it would be, and was not too upset yesterday. I was better able to handle it because I had already mourned the loss over the weekend I think.
> 
> Congrats to Athena! YAY! Very happy for your :bfp:
> 
> I do have some questions..
> 
> My Dr chatted with me briefly yesterday and I will be going in shortly for a planning appointment, but he mentioned something about birth control pills, and lupron? Does anyone have experience with this type of protocol, and did you get better quality eggs? That seems to be the reason he wants to do it this way this time.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Im sorry Alicatt...I didnt take Lupron (not sure what it is...but I did take BC pills!).Click to expand...

Sorry about your BFN.. that just sucks!!! from my experience... i did birth control pills and lupron last cycle. The lupron suppresses ovulation... the doc did a longer cycle on birth control for me.. which is why he also added the lupron. Hope that helps! It's a subcutaneous shot with an insulin needled.. not bad at all


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies...

Congrats to those with bfp's and great betas!! so exciting! You ladies give me hope!!

AFM: Fertilization report today... 17 mature eggs.. 17 fertilized! woo !!! 

Still having problems with OHSS... went to work today... the nausea went away but the bloat is crazy! I ran it by the doc.. and asked if I should take some days off. He said hold off ... he feels it may get worse in the next couple of days. he said if i'm able to work right now.. then work through the discomfort.. and save my days off for when I really need it. So i'm taking his advice.. my day is planned for tomorrow.. and pending for thurs! 

sending baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## L4hope

My doc did bcp and Lupron with me. These are used to suppress the ovaries. My doc explained it as it then gives them complete hormonal control. It was the only fresh cycle I've done so far so can't say if it's better for egg quality. From my first cycle we discovered I have some egg quality issues. If I need another fresh cycle I don't know yet how they will change things. GL, hopefully the change in protocol will help!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> Congrats to those with bfp's and great betas!! so exciting! You ladies give me hope!!
> 
> AFM: Fertilization report today... 17 mature eggs.. 17 fertilized! woo !!!
> 
> Still having problems with OHSS... went to work today... the nausea went away but the bloat is crazy! I ran it by the doc.. and asked if I should take some days off. He said hold off ... he feels it may get worse in the next couple of days. he said if i'm able to work right now.. then work through the discomfort.. and save my days off for when I really need it. So i'm taking his advice.. my day is planned for tomorrow.. and pending for thurs!
> 
> sending baby dust to everyone!!!

Woo!!! :happydance::happydance: that is great!

I'm sorry you are having problems with OHSS. I hope it goes away and you get your transfer on Friday!


----------



## Athena

Annette that's amazing news, well done!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

So I called the office to find out how many :cold: babies we have and we got 12 :saywhat:!! I can't believe it! DH was very happy and joked about having them all :wacko:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

HappyBunnyAB said:


> So I called the office to find out how many :cold: babies we have and we got 12 :saywhat:!! I can't believe it! DH was very happy and joked about having them all :wacko:

12:cold:!!! That's unbelievable! Forget HappyBunny more like the Easter Bunny with all of those eggs :) lol That's great.

Annette - great fertilization report! Wow - you guys are doing great :)


----------



## SignoraL

Congrats, HappyBunny and Annette!!! Great news!!!


----------



## L4hope

Great embi reports happy bunny and Annette! You go girls!!


----------



## Sandy83

Great news Annettecali and HappyBunny yay!!!!!


----------



## slb80

Fantastic news Annettecali and HappyBunny


----------



## slb80

Double post :-\


----------



## chichifab

HappyBunnyAB said:


> So I called the office to find out how many :cold: babies we have and we got 12 :saywhat:!! I can't believe it! DH was very happy and joked about having them all :wacko:

That's great!! :happydance:


----------



## chichifab

AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> Congrats to those with bfp's and great betas!! so exciting! You ladies give me hope!!
> 
> AFM: Fertilization report today... 17 mature eggs.. 17 fertilized! woo !!!
> 
> Still having problems with OHSS... went to work today... the nausea went away but the bloat is crazy! I ran it by the doc.. and asked if I should take some days off. He said hold off ... he feels it may get worse in the next couple of days. he said if i'm able to work right now.. then work through the discomfort.. and save my days off for when I really need it. So i'm taking his advice.. my day is planned for tomorrow.. and pending for thurs!
> 
> sending baby dust to everyone!!!

That's a great report!! :happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

Quick question for you UK ladies under NHS:

How is the clinic testing to see if the IVF has worked. Im due to get a blood test next week and will call on the afternoon for results to see if im pregnant then if i am i get a scan 3 weeks later so will be at 5 weeks is this the usual procedure? xx


----------



## chichifab

Sandy83 said:


> Quick question for you UK ladies under NHS:
> 
> How is the clinic testing to see if the IVF has worked. Im due to get a blood test next week and will call on the afternoon for results to see if im pregnant then if i am i get a scan 3 weeks later so will be at 5 weeks is this the usual procedure? xx

This differs from clinic to clinic. On my previous NHS cycle, my clinic doesn't do betas so I had to do a HPT then booked in for a scan 3 weeks after (though i mc before). And if everything is still ok, then thats when you go back to your GP will book you a midwife appointment.


----------



## Athena

OMG Happy Bunny, that is a serious amount of frosties, haha your DH husband could end up with a whole football team plus reserves LOL! 

Sandy- With my clinic you just phone up and tell them what the results of your hpt was and then they arrange a scan at 7 weeks or in my case 6 weeks (because of my ectopic) I will be exactly 6 weeks when I'm booked in on the 18th and I'm really hoping to see a heartbeat. We don't get a blood test or even get to poas there!

AFM It's my OTD today so I thought what the heck, took another test and got a beautiful dark pink line, I have done so many tests over the last 7 years seeing those two lines is the most amazing feeling ever!

Hope everyone well xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Ladies :kiss:

Just had a phone call to say we have 2 frosties:cold: yay! :happydance:xx


----------



## Victory78

Hi Ladies, just had the call to say 6 out of 7 fertilised. So happy to get past this hurdle after the disappointment of 0% fertilisation rate last time. And now just need to take each stage step by step.

Booked in for ET on Friday morning (3dt), so hoping embryos are good quality and then need to make the decision of whether to put back 1 or 2 - how did you make this decision for those who've got to ET before?


----------



## Sandy83

Victory - Thats great news 6 fertlised yay!

with the NHS cutting down on multiple births we would have only got the option to but 2 back if i went for a 3dt but since the eggs were top quality and able to take them to 5dt blastocyst we were only allowed to put one back as the % of pregnancy on 5dt blastocyst is higher. Do you get the option to but 2 back no matter what day you transfer? xx


----------



## slb80

My clinics just give you a hpt with a date on it. As far as I can gather they also only do 3dt and only put one back the consultant said they are better in their natural environment. 

How does it work with frozen embies on the nhs? do they just freeze what they can or do the clinics charge you?


----------



## SignoraL

Congrats, Victory!!!

Great news, Athena!!!


----------



## Sandy83

slb80 said:


> My clinics just give you a hpt with a date on it. As far as I can gather they also only do 3dt and only put one back the consultant said they are better in their natural environment.
> 
> How does it work with frozen embies on the nhs? do they just freeze what they can or do the clinics charge you?

My clinic freezes free of charge for the first year then charge thereafter. Sounds like every clinic is different even tho it all falls under the NHS its crazy. :wacko:

Most people ive spoke to under the NHS do a HPT not sure why mine does a blood test :shrug:. xx


----------



## Athena

Hi Victory congrats on your fert report! With my clinic you can have a maximum of 2 embryos put back ( I think over 40 they will do 3) and that is either at 3dt or 5dt but only if the embryos are not top quality, like Sandy said if at day 5 you have one embryo that is obviously more advanced than the others they will only do SET to cut down the risk of multiples. 

If I had the choice, I would have gone for two as like the idea of twins and also the more you put back surely the more chance you have of it working, I suppose it's just a personal choice and whether or not you feel you could cope with multiples which would be very hard work I imagine!


----------



## Athena

Sandy83 said:


> slb80 said:
> 
> 
> My clinics just give you a hpt with a date on it. As far as I can gather they also only do 3dt and only put one back the consultant said they are better in their natural environment.
> 
> How does it work with frozen embies on the nhs? do they just freeze what they can or do the clinics charge you?
> 
> My clinic freezes free of charge for the first year then charge thereafter. Sounds like every clinic is different even tho it all falls under the NHS its crazy. :wacko:
> 
> Most people ive spoke to under the NHS do a HPT not sure why mine does a blood test :shrug:. xxClick to expand...

Mine freezes for a year also BUT you only get to go to freeze stage with a minimum of 2 embryos that reach their criteria (don't know what it is) We were lucky to have two 6 day blasts frozen should we wish to use them in the future, but knowing dh he won't want to pay the storage fee and will try and get me knocked up again in a year :haha:


----------



## Sandy83

Think i would have preferred 2 as well Athena! Twins would have been nice. 

But i will be more than happy with one FX'd xx


----------



## Sandy83

Athena said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slb80 said:
> 
> 
> My clinics just give you a hpt with a date on it. As far as I can gather they also only do 3dt and only put one back the consultant said they are better in their natural environment.
> 
> How does it work with frozen embies on the nhs? do they just freeze what they can or do the clinics charge you?
> 
> My clinic freezes free of charge for the first year then charge thereafter. Sounds like every clinic is different even tho it all falls under the NHS its crazy. :wacko:
> 
> Most people ive spoke to under the NHS do a HPT not sure why mine does a blood test :shrug:. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Mine freezes for a year also BUT you only get to go to freeze stage with a minimum of 2 embryos that reach their criteria (don't know what it is) We were lucky to have two 6 day blasts frozen should we wish to use them in the future, but knowing dh he won't want to pay the storage fee and will try and get me knocked up again in a year :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:ha ha i like it!

Our 2 frozen were 6 day blastocysts 1 good quality and one fair quality. xx


----------



## Athena

My sentiments exactly, maybe next time....:)


----------



## Athena

Sandy83 said:


> Athena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slb80 said:
> 
> 
> My clinics just give you a hpt with a date on it. As far as I can gather they also only do 3dt and only put one back the consultant said they are better in their natural environment.
> 
> How does it work with frozen embies on the nhs? do they just freeze what they can or do the clinics charge you?
> 
> My clinic freezes free of charge for the first year then charge thereafter. Sounds like every clinic is different even tho it all falls under the NHS its crazy. :wacko:
> 
> Most people ive spoke to under the NHS do a HPT not sure why mine does a blood test :shrug:. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Mine freezes for a year also BUT you only get to go to freeze stage with a minimum of 2 embryos that reach their criteria (don't know what it is) We were lucky to have two 6 day blasts frozen should we wish to use them in the future, but knowing dh he won't want to pay the storage fee and will try and get me knocked up again in a year :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:ha ha i like it!
> 
> Our 2 frozen were 6 day blastocysts 1 good quality and one fair quality. xxClick to expand...

Really! I can't believe we got to six days, I was worried we wouldn't get to blast. Can't believe that little embryos growing inside me, I felt a bit sicky this morning, I loved it haha!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi ladies I woke up this morning to some bleeding. I'm freaking out. My boobs don't hurt and I feel this might not have worked for me. DH said its brown and it looks like a lot although it might be some of the progesterone from last night. The dr said it could happen and to continue the meds. Pray for me ladies I'm trying to be hopeful about implantation bleeding.


----------



## Sandy83

Really sorry to hear you are bleeding happybunny. A lot of ladies have bleeds and go onto have a normal pregnancy so please dont give up. :hugs: [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; praying for you xx


----------



## slb80

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hi ladies I woke up this morning to some bleeding. I'm freaking out. My boobs don't hurt and I feel this might not have worked for me. DH said its brown and it looks like a lot although it might be some of the progesterone from last night. The dr said it could happen and to continue the meds. Pray for me ladies I'm trying to be hopeful about implantation bleeding.

Happy bunny I really hope in is implant bleed. Keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## slb80

Thanks for the replies ladies. Will have to ask about freezing on Friday. I am feeling a little bit emotional today and I am still such early days in the whole process. I am sure I will feel much better after I have been to the clinic on Friday for my scan and can see things are going the way they should.


----------



## Sandy83

Slb80 - Things will be fine on Friday i have no symptons or side effects all the way through the injections til 2 days before EC. The scan will put your mind at rest but relax things will be good. 

AFM - Looks like the clinic is concerned i have OHSS as i got bloods done after ET and just phoned for the results and the clinic want to see me before the weekend to take more bloods!!! I have felt a little nausea today but keeping food down and drinking plenty so who knows so back on friday for more bloods xx


----------



## Athena

HappyBunny, stay positive, if it is brown then it very well could be implantation bleeding which is a great sign! I am praying for you :hugs:

slb80 I didn't feel any symptoms whatsoever like Sandy until right before EC.

Sandy-oh no not ohss, I hope you are feeling better soon, at least your clinic are keeping a close eye on you hun. I have heard the symptoms of ohss get worse if you get pregnant so will pray that you are pregnant but keep the ohss under control. Let us know how you get on, keep drinking that water by the bucket load!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Athena, im feeling a little under the weather but nothing major so hoping its just a slight case of OHSS. Im back at work today which is keeping me occupied so not thinking about it too much xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandy I hope you start feeling better. I hope work keeps you occupied today.


----------



## Sandy83

how you doing? xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I hope is implantation bleeding. I went to the bathroom and I didn't see anything on the TP. Besides there's no way it could be AF since I'm taking progesterone right? I did test this morning and it was clear so I guess the trigger shot is gone. Now I'm going to wait a few days.


----------



## Sandy83

Well make sure you relax and put your feet up. Are you testing early? xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Now I want to test early! I made a comment to DH about how we still have 12 :cold: and he said not to think that way. So I might test over the weekend. I have no cramps so I hope that's a good sign.


----------



## Sandy83

Im keeping my FX'd for you. xx


----------



## slb80

It sounds like it could be a good sign. Keeping my fingers crossed xx


----------



## chichifab

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hi ladies I woke up this morning to some bleeding. I'm freaking out. My boobs don't hurt and I feel this might not have worked for me. DH said its brown and it looks like a lot although it might be some of the progesterone from last night. The dr said it could happen and to continue the meds. Pray for me ladies I'm trying to be hopeful about implantation bleeding.

Don't worry:hugs: as long as its brown then it's fine! It sounds like implantation bleeding. I will put you in my prayers.


----------



## Victory78

Slb80: I had absolutely no symptoms during stimulation either time - just the odd rash from the injections.

Happy Bunny: praying for you that its implantation bleeding x

Sandy: hope work is taking your mind off OHSS

Thanks for your thoughts on whether to transfer 1 or 2 embryos - my clinic gives me the choice. I've done so much research online today to weigh up the risks versus benefits - its a difficult call. But I think that given I'm having a 3dt, I will probably opt for 2 embryos, depending on what they say about the quality on the day. But would love to hear some other opinion's if anyone has any?

I'm still feeling a bit sore from EC yesterday but been taking it easy working from home not doing anything too taxing! 

Any tips on what to eat/drink to help implantation etc?


----------



## slb80

If I could choose how many I had put back I would without a doubt have two.

ETA- I am not sure DH would agree mind you!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Victory I hope you feel better soon. EC is so uncomfortable. I didn't eat/drink anything special. They told me to watch my salt intake. It's a hard decision on whether to transfer one or two. I would agree with you on transfering 2 having a 3dt. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## slb80

I was told pineapple core can help with implantation victory


----------



## chichifab

Hi HappyBunnyAb,

I also have/had some brown discharge (sorry tmi) last night and this afternoon. It's not much but on TP when I wipe (sorry again). I'm praying its implantation bleeding and nothing to worry about.


----------



## Athena

Happy bunny and chichifab I am pretty confident for you guys that this is IB it is right around the timeframe for it also. 

Victory- I gave up caffeine, ate dried pineapple and drank 100% pure pineapple juice as they use the core in the juice. I also wore an orange scarf to ET and have orange flowers in the house, wore rose quartz around my neck, in fact i have it dotted all around the house and i slept with moonstone under my pillow, I know a bit crazy right? But I got my BFP so who knows LOL!! 

Good luck, like I said before, if it was me I would definitely transfer two! Xx


----------



## SignoraL

Haha, I prayed the Rosary on the way to ER and ET and I've been praying this prayer from this little book my mom has had since I was born. My DH has also had this fortune cookie fortune that said "Your present plans are going to succeed" in his car for over a year and he put it on Facebook the day of ER. Well over the weekend, we realized when he took his car in to the dealership, they cleaned it and threw it out. So on Monday, our team at work went to PF Chang's and I got a fortune that said, "You will soon emerge victorious from the maze you've been traveling in." No joke!


----------



## Athena

OMG SignoraL that is crazy! It's all these little superstitions that could be working LOL!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Wow Signoral! That is amazing! Are you testing early?

Thank you for your comments ladies. I'm going to go with IB since it has not happened anymore and everything is looking back to normal! Now I want to test early....please someone knock some sense into me!!:headspin:


----------



## SignoraL

HappyBunny and chichifab, it's probably IB!!! Amy is right as the timing is right!!!

Not testing yet!!!


----------



## Savanna

HappyBunny, I can relate to wanting to test early! I only had my transfer on 02/10, and the testing dates (12/10) seems so far away! I'll try to hold off until the day before or morning of though, as I don't like going into test completely blind...prefer to be prepared if it's going to be a BNF. But hopeful for a BFP this time!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Savanna said:


> HappyBunny, I can relate to wanting to test early! I only had my transfer on 02/10, and the testing dates (12/10) seems so far away! I'll try to hold off until the day before or morning of though, as I don't like going into test completely blind...prefer to be prepared if it's going to be a BNF. But hopeful for a BFP this time!!!

I feel the same way. I'd rather be prepared. Are you testing early?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good luck on your scan MissAnnabelle!!


----------



## Savanna

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Savanna said:
> 
> 
> HappyBunny, I can relate to wanting to test early! I only had my transfer on 02/10, and the testing dates (12/10) seems so far away! I'll try to hold off until the day before or morning of though, as I don't like going into test completely blind...prefer to be prepared if it's going to be a BNF. But hopeful for a BFP this time!!!
> 
> I feel the same way. I'd rather be prepared. Are you testing early?Click to expand...

I'm going to try not to, as my beta is not too too far away...but I suspect I might change my mind by the middle of next week!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Guys - I just wanted to update that my scan went well today. We saw one beautiful little bean. My 7week scan is scheduled for the 16th.


----------



## Athena

Yay MissAnnabelle that's so lovely, massive congratulations on your scan :)


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Thanks Athena :) When do you go in for your scan?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats Miss Annabelle that is such great news :baby:

Sorry I have been MIA I wasn't very well after the stims and my FIL is really unwell. My siggys says how we went. Going in for beta today but I just know it will be negative as I have tested this morning and nothing. Luckily we have 1 frostie which we will hopefully do in Nov :dance:


----------



## Athena

MissAnnabelle said:


> Thanks Athena :) When do you go in for your scan?

Oct 18th so ages...I will be exactly 6 weeks then so am really hoping to see a heartbeat! I can't wait :)

MissRedknob-sorry you feel it will be BFN and I'm sorry to hear your FIL unwell :hugs:


----------



## chichifab

MissAnnabelle said:


> Guys - I just wanted to update that my scan went well today. We saw one beautiful little bean. My 7week scan is scheduled for the 16th.

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## AnnetteCali

Congrats Miss Annabelle... !!! xoxoxo 

Athena.. oct 18th is just around the corner!! 

AFM... I just have one word to say.. OHSS!!! BLAH!!! OMG.. I look like i'm 4 months pregnant! I'm trying to wear dresses at work to hide it.. I haven't really told many of my co workers that i'm going through ivf... except for my boss and a few close co workers. I spoke with the doc today.. he said that my bloat , constipation, and discomfort is normal. I just didn't know when it would be considered dangerous. he said if i am having trouble breathing .. or gaining more than 2 lbs a day ... and nausea then i will need to worry.

so it looks like i'm still on for the ET this saturday.. depending how I feel. So far.. i've managed to work even with the discomfort. 

My embryo report : he wants them to be 8 cells by today:

I have : 5 - 8 cell grade 1 embryos
2- 8 cell grade 2 embryos
7 - 6 cell embryos ( he said these can catch up) 
and 2 - embryos that are lagging and will most likely not make the cut. 

I'm very pleased with the report as last cycle I didn't have very good quality eggs. Maybe slowing down my stimming process and introducing the growth hormone helped!! 


i'm ready for sat.... tick tock.. tick tock.. tick tock!! lol.. 

sending baby dust to everyone!! xoxo


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope you feel better soon Annette :hugs: I had mild OHSS was very bloated and constipated had to wear dresses as well but went down after about 4 days :)


----------



## chichifab

That's a great report Annettecali! I hope you feel better soon :hug:


----------



## Athena

Annette-That's a bloomin' brilliant report, you are going to have some top notch embies :) Hope you feel better :flower:


----------



## AnnetteCali

Miss Redknob said:


> Hope you feel better soon Annette :hugs: I had mild OHSS was very bloated and constipated had to wear dresses as well but went down after about 4 days :)


Oh good... i'm hoping mine goes down soon! it's mild.. but just enough to cause discomfort! blah!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Thanks ladies!! 

I hope I get my bfp from this batch! 

xoxo


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Annette - At my ultrasound today the nurse said there is still a lot of fluid in my pelvic area. My bloating has not gone away yet - I had to buy two pairs of maternity pants! She said it will go away in time. I overstimulated both cycles and gained about 10lbs in fluid both times. The first time went away early and I think the reason the bloating has stayed this time is because I got my bfp? Great report - I just know this is your cycle! :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

MissAnnabelle said:


> Guys - I just wanted to update that my scan went well today. We saw one beautiful little bean. My 7week scan is scheduled for the 16th.

That's great! Congratulations again!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

AnnetteCali that is a great report! I'm sorry about the OHSS I hope you feel better soon. You are going to be PUPO soon :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## slb80

MissAnnabelle said:


> Guys - I just wanted to update that my scan went well today. We saw one beautiful little bean. My 7week scan is scheduled for the 16th.

Congratulations again. Wonderful news x


----------



## slb80

AnnetteCali said:


> Congrats Miss Annabelle... !!! xoxoxo
> 
> Athena.. oct 18th is just around the corner!!
> 
> AFM... I just have one word to say.. OHSS!!! BLAH!!! OMG.. I look like i'm 4 months pregnant! I'm trying to wear dresses at work to hide it.. I haven't really told many of my co workers that i'm going through ivf... except for my boss and a few close co workers. I spoke with the doc today.. he said that my bloat , constipation, and discomfort is normal. I just didn't know when it would be considered dangerous. he said if i am having trouble breathing .. or gaining more than 2 lbs a day ... and nausea then i will need to worry.
> 
> so it looks like i'm still on for the ET this saturday.. depending how I feel. So far.. i've managed to work even with the discomfort.
> 
> My embryo report : he wants them to be 8 cells by today:
> 
> I have : 5 - 8 cell grade 1 embryos
> 2- 8 cell grade 2 embryos
> 7 - 6 cell embryos ( he said these can catch up)
> and 2 - embryos that are lagging and will most likely not make the cut.
> 
> I'm very pleased with the report as last cycle I didn't have very good quality eggs. Maybe slowing down my stimming process and introducing the growth hormone helped!!
> 
> 
> i'm ready for sat.... tick tock.. tick tock.. tick tock!! lol..
> 
> sending baby dust to everyone!! xoxo

Great report. Hope th OHSS settles soon xx


----------



## Sandy83

Miss annabelle - congratualtions on the scan! :kiss:

Miss Redknob - Sorry to hear about your BFN, at least you are looking on the positive side and heading for FET. :hugs:

Annette - I know how you feel about OHSS im going through the same but for me ive had no constipation ive been to opposite! :wacko: Im really bloated but having to go in regular to the blood tests to the clinic had one today and need to call back later to see if i need any more before PT on thursday! I was told its when you cant keep anything down and breathless is when its serious so FX'd we both just have a mild case. Good luck for ET tomorrow. :kiss:

Hope everyone else is doing well all you that are PUPO. Shouldnt be long for us all the have confirmation on those BFP yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## slb80

I am feeling very deflated right now! I could actually cry:cry:

first scan stimming for 7days
So lining is at 9mm Left side I have 2 follies 19mm & 16mm Right Side I have 2x14mm a 12mm and a 9mm (they can't be sure this will catch up) I am really hoping that you ladies give me some good news and tell me it could still happen for us! Got to go back for another scan tomorrow.


----------



## Sandy83

Stay positive Slb80 this could still happen as you have only been stimming for 7 days i was stimming for 10 to 12 days and they grew alot after the first scan. someone told me that they can grow between 1-3mm a day. There is still plenty of time. :hugs: xx


----------



## slb80

Sandy83 said:


> Stay positive Slb80 this could still happen as you have only been stimming for 7 days i was stimming for 10 to 12 days and they grew alot after the first scan. someone told me that they can grow between 1-3mm a day. There is still plenty of time. :hugs: xx

I think I was just hoping they would see more


----------



## Sandy83

This process has our emotions all over the place. :wacko: I know what you mean tho we have expectations and when they aren't met we get disappointed. As lots of people say all the time in the end it only takes one to get that BFP. :kiss: 

On my scan i had 26 follicles and then went to egg collection and only had 14 eggs so i felt disheartened :cry: as i was expecting a lot more due to the amount of follies. 

For you to have some follicles at 19mm on day 7 is great mine only got to 19mm after 10 days of stimming and that was my largest so you might not have many follicles but could have plenty of top grade eggs in them. :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Slb08 on my first scan I only had 11 follicles and I had about 4 smaller and the dr said they probably wouldn't catch up and I drank more than a gallon of water per day and I ended up with 25 eggs. So the smaller ones can catch up! Don't loose hope!


----------



## SignoraL

Hi ladies! Sorry, I haven't really kept up in the past few days and I promise I will go back and read all the posts, but I just wanted to share that we got our :bfp:! I must confess that on Wednesday we broke down after all the symptoms I was getting and decided to test (I was holding back but once my DH said maybe you should test I was onboard!) I tested a few more times since (the photo is on my journal) and I just got a call from my RE's office and my beta was 288! We're over the moon and on :cloud9:! I'll make sure to catch up this weekend, but we're going to be doing some celebrating too!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

I knew it!!! :happydance: Yay!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Savanna

Signoral that's such good news!!! :happydance: So encouraging to see so many BFP - gives me hope that it can happen to me too! Enjoy the bliss!


----------



## Athena

Massive congratulations Signora I knew this was a lucky thread! Xx


----------



## slb80

SignoraL said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry, I haven't really kept up in the past few days and I promise I will go back and read all the posts, but I just wanted to share that we got our :bfp:! I must confess that on Wednesday we broke down after all the symptoms I was getting and decided to test (I was holding back but once my DH said maybe you should test I was onboard!) I tested a few more times since (the photo is on my journal) and I just got a call from my RE's office and my beta was 288! We're over the moon and on :cloud9:! I'll make sure to catch up this weekend, but we're going to be doing some celebrating too!

Massive congratulations


----------



## L4hope

Great news Signora!! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Awesome news Signoral! :wohoo::wohoo: this is a lucky thread!!


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations signoral. That is fantastic news xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats Signoral that's great news!! Happy & Healthy 9 months :dance:


----------



## chichifab

Fantastic News SignoraL!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: this is the thread! Praying for more to come


----------



## SignoraL

Thank you so much, ladies!!! We are thrilled!!! Praying everyone gets their :bfp: very soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## AnnetteCali

Yay...signoraL!! Congrats!!!! xoxo wooo !!!


----------



## Rachoo

That is brilliant news SignoraL, thrilled for you :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## slb80

Second scan today and there are now 7 follies. Triggering tomorrow and ec Tuesday! This is happening quicker than expected! Wohoo!


----------



## Victory78

Congratulations SignoraL - fantastic news. Great to see the BFP announcements on this thread

MissRedknob, good luck with your FET next month - thinking of you

So yesterday they transferred 2 embryos (both Grade1 - one with 8 cells and one with 6 cells) - the clinic suggested transferring 2 based on the limited number of embryos collected/fertilised so I just went with it and happy with that decision. But now analysing everything including:

1) The embryos got stuck in the catheter so they had to do the procedure again - I'm worried this may have damaged the embryos
2) I wasn't told to rest/lie down for 30-60 minutes after the procedure like it says on some websites. I got up to go to the toilet (was absolutely bursting!), got changed and sat still for 10 minutes before my husband drove me home (via my acupuncturist) to rest
3) I've had really bad constipation and I'm worried that straining/muscle contractions (TMI?) may impede implantation 

any tips or similar stories? Or advise on what to do until I go back for a test on 16 October?

slb80 - good luck with EC on tuesday and AnnetteCali I hope ET went well today - we can go through the 2WW together!


----------



## Athena

Hi Victory

Congratulations on being PUPO. I can't help with all your questions but what I can tell you is after my ET I had absolutely no rest whatsoever, DH and I went for lunch and a stroll around the shops except it's never a stroll with him as he walks really fast LOL! I was driving around in the afternoon of ET and went back to work the next day.

As for the constipation I was dreadfully bad the day after and really straining for ages sorry tmi anyway I thought it might cause uterine contractions and 5 days after transfer I got my BFP!

GL! XX


----------



## Rachoo

Victory78, I didn't rest at all afterwards, neither did I have a full bladder on ET. I was in and out in under an hour, was told there was no need to lay down for 30-60 mins after transfer. I too was worried about the precious embies falling out - I'm currently half way through my 2ww, and very impatient! The only thing I was told not to do was take a hot bath, swim or have sex for 3 days, other than that, to carry on just as normal. Good luck, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for your BFP on 16th.

:dust:


----------



## Miss Redknob

After my ET I was told that the embryo won't fall out but I laid there for about 10mins before getting up lol. I then went next door to the clinic and laid down for an hour while I had acupuncture.


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies...

Wanted to give you an update... I had my ET today. :happydance::happydance: I transferred one embryo today as the doc highly suggested it because of the OHSS I have been experiencing :-( it was a tough decision for me and my DH. I was sitting in his office thinking: what if this ONE doesnt take.. twins would be nice so I would not have to go through this again.. I had visions of twins since we started this process... etc. in the end we decided to trust the doctor's opinion.. and he was highly suggesting just one. When he saw my ovaries and the size, he said that confirmed that it was a good decision to put back one because of the risk of OHSS and a twin pregnancy.

So.. so far we have 4 :cold: and possibly more tomorrow. The doc will give me a call.

I am on complete bedrest .. that's the hardest part for me!! I'm still bloated and crampy from OHSS... hope that goes away.. or stays due to a BFP!! 


Thanks for all fo your support ladies!! I am not as strong as some other ladies in here... I WILL be POAS probably in 3-4 days... and not telling my husband 
( who is laying right next to me and laughing because he thinks i'm crazy! )lol

I'm off to my next addiction... PINTEREST!!! lol...

Sending tons of baby dust :dust: to everyone!! oxo


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

AnnetteCali you are PUPO :wohoo: I'm so happy for you! I hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats on being PUPO Annette :)


----------



## SignoraL

Congrats on being PUPO, Annette!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Savanna

Congrats on the ET Annette!! :thumbup: And I hear you on wanting to test early, I thought I would be able to wait until this coming Friday, but now my resolve is faltering...!


----------



## Rachoo

Savanna I am testing Friday too, I share your impatience, and i'm trying hard not to try and symptom spot....Friday seems too long a wait....! Fingers crossed for your :bfp: x

And congrats on becoming PUPO Annette :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations annette on being pupo xx


----------



## chichifab

Congratulations Annette on being PUPO :happydance: I pray you get a BFP


----------



## Sandy83

Hey Ladies

Hows everyone doing? All you ladies who are PUPO how you feeling anyone testing early?

AFM - convinced im going to hold out til thursday for my OTD but trying so hard not to sympton spot! Had cramping on and off and back aches feeling tried all the time at the moment and getting a killer headache coming on right now!!! Starting to feel like it hasnt worked tho as not getting the tell tale sign of sore boobs etc. FX'd that thursday comes round quickly. xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi Sandy I think I'm out I've been spotting since yesterday I have no symptoms whatsoever. I'm not even going to test I'll just wait until my OTD. DH and I already agreed that if this doesn't work we are doing FET in November.


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hi Ladies...

Thanks for the congrats on being PUPO!! 

Sandy... you know i will be testing early!! I will probably start testing on Wed.. I know that's ridiculously early.. but.. I have no willpower when it comes to that! 

I have such mixed emotions this cycle... i'm trying to be positive... but also don't want to get too excited .. in case there is a let down :( such an emotional roller coaster! 

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for all of us! xoxo So far this has been a lucky thread!!


----------



## AnnetteCali

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hi Sandy I think I'm out I've been spotting since yesterday I have no symptoms whatsoever. I'm not even going to test I'll just wait until my OTD. DH and I already agreed that if this doesn't work we are doing FET in November.


Happy Bunny.. hang in there. When i got pregnant last oct with IUI
( unfortunately ended in a MC at 10 weeks)... I had zero symptoms! when I peed on the stick I was sure I would only see one line... as i had no symptoms!
Everyone's body is different. when is your OTD?


----------



## Sandy83

Yesterday I had no symptoms either it's definitely a emotional rollercoaster as today I have. So many ups and downs. Should be exciting next week for us all. Can't wait to see all the bfp coming through xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

AnnetteCali said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sandy I think I'm out I've been spotting since yesterday I have no symptoms whatsoever. I'm not even going to test I'll just wait until my OTD. DH and I already agreed that if this doesn't work we are doing FET in November.
> 
> 
> Happy Bunny.. hang in there. When i got pregnant last oct with IUI
> ( unfortunately ended in a MC at 10 weeks)... I had zero symptoms! when I peed on the stick I was sure I would only see one line... as i had no symptoms!
> Everyone's body is different. when is your OTD?Click to expand...

My sister in law told me that she never had any symptoms. The spotting is what's worrying me. My OTD is Tuesday.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

This is surely an emotional roller coaster Sandy


----------



## Rachoo

HappyBunny, hang in there, you never know. My friend had spotting near the end of her 2ww and is currently 15 wks pregnant. FX'd for you x :hugs:

I'm finding it hard not to symptom spot, I have sore boobs and aches similar to the start of AF - I thought this was a side effect of the cyclogest pessaries though? (sorry if tmi). Test day is Friday....


----------



## chichifab

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hi Sandy I think I'm out I've been spotting since yesterday I have no symptoms whatsoever. I'm not even going to test I'll just wait until my OTD. DH and I already agreed that if this doesn't work we are doing FET in November.

Hang in there HappyBunnyAb, sometimes spotting is a good sign!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Try and stay positive HappyBunny, I had spotting with 2 of my pregnancies and it was just old blood coming down. Just rest and lay on your left hand side if you can :hugs:


----------



## AnnetteCali

Is it too early for me to start POAS ladies?! lol... I drive myself nuts symptom spotting!! The whole bed rest thing doesnt give me much to do but symptom spot and read a ton of ttc posts! aaahh!!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

What dpt are you?


----------



## AnnetteCali

Miss Redknob said:


> What dpt are you?

im way too early... they did the ET yesterday! lol... i'm just addicted to poas and have no willpower! I will hold off until Wed.. and even that's too early!


----------



## Miss Redknob

:haha: did you test out your trigger shot?


----------



## AnnetteCali

No.. haven't done that yet... so maybe i should start poas then!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Rachoo said:


> HappyBunny, hang in there, you never know. My friend had spotting near the end of her 2ww and is currently 15 wks pregnant. FX'd for you x :hugs:
> 
> I'm finding it hard not to symptom spot, I have sore boobs and aches similar to the start of AF - I thought this was a side effect of the cyclogest pessaries though? (sorry if tmi). Test day is Friday....

Thanks! Friday will come soon. I felt the same way I symptom spot everything.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Miss Redknob said:


> Try and stay positive HappyBunny, I had spotting with 2 of my pregnancies and it was just old blood coming down. Just rest and lay on your left hand side if you can :hugs:

Thanks! I will do that. I'm trying not to think about it too much. I wanted to test but I'm just going to wait for my beta.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

AnnatteCali, good luck. I haven't tested yet DH wants me too but I think I'm going to wait!


----------



## AnnetteCali

HappyBunny.. man you have willpower! Knowing me... i am going to buy some tests tomorrow to test out my trigger.... ( of course i wont tell dh) ... :S


----------



## Miss Redknob

AnnetteCali said:


> No.. haven't done that yet... so maybe i should start poas then!!

My trigger was out by 7dpo, maybe do a test and see what you get?



HappyBunnyAB said:


> Miss Redknob said:
> 
> 
> Try and stay positive HappyBunny, I had spotting with 2 of my pregnancies and it was just old blood coming down. Just rest and lay on your left hand side if you can :hugs:
> 
> Thanks! I will do that. I'm trying not to think about it too much. I wanted to test but I'm just going to wait for my beta.Click to expand...

You are good I started POAS at 5dp5dt :)


----------



## AnnetteCali

from looking at this chart.. I know it's not even possible to get a positive yet.. so maybe.. just maybe.. i will hold off! 

https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Miss Redknob said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> No.. haven't done that yet... so maybe i should start poas then!!
> 
> My trigger was out by 7dpo, maybe do a test and see what you get?
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Redknob said:
> 
> 
> Try and stay positive HappyBunny, I had spotting with 2 of my pregnancies and it was just old blood coming down. Just rest and lay on your left hand side if you can :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I will do that. I'm trying not to think about it too much. I wanted to test but I'm just going to wait for my beta.Click to expand...
> 
> You are good I started POAS at 5dp5dt :)Click to expand...

I might do it tomorrow! FX for me!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Got everything crossed for you :)


----------



## AnnetteCali

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Miss Redknob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> No.. haven't done that yet... so maybe i should start poas then!!
> 
> My trigger was out by 7dpo, maybe do a test and see what you get?
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Redknob said:
> 
> 
> Try and stay positive HappyBunny, I had spotting with 2 of my pregnancies and it was just old blood coming down. Just rest and lay on your left hand side if you can :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I will do that. I'm trying not to think about it too much. I wanted to test but I'm just going to wait for my beta.Click to expand...
> 
> You are good I started POAS at 5dp5dt :)Click to expand...
> 
> I might do it tomorrow! FX for me!Click to expand...


Exciting!! Fingers crossed for you! xoxox x


----------



## Savanna

Fingers crossed if you do it tomorrow HappyBunny!

It's so reassuring to see that I'm not the only one who's stressing about symptoms, or lack thereof. So far I haven't had any apart from tiredness, but I think that last time I had a BFP (though ended in MM) I didn't have any symptoms until 1 weeks after the beta anyway. 

Might POAS on Wednesday or Thursday if I can't wait until OTD on Friday. I figure it should show by then.

Good luck to everyone who's testing this week - hope we get a lot of BFPs!!!


----------



## Victory78

Did anyone have trouble sleeping after EC? I've been sleeping really badly for the last 3 nights - not sure if its a side-effect of the meds?

Good luck to those testing this week x


----------



## Sandy83

Victory78 - I havent slept well for the last week or 2 but thought it was just me. Ive been really tired as well. Last night i had a early night was in bed for 9:30pm and woke up at 1am and then at 4am then alarm goes off at 5:45am which seems to be my routine lately. Also needing the toilet evertime i wake up now as well. xx


----------



## Athena

Annette Congrats on being PUPO! I know it must have been a hard descision to transfer one but your Dr knows best, I felt the same, I would have loved to have twins but happy with my singleton!

As for the POAS addiction, well you know me, I think I am the WORST for that on this thread, I honestly do not know how the other ladies held out! I was testing day after ET to test out trigger which was gone by 3dp5dt I then got a very very faint positive on 4dp5dt and continued to test until I could see the line without squinting which was 6dp5dt then I started to announce it. You should see my stash of hpts haha, I'm still taking them every few days just to make sure it's real LOL! I love seeing those two lines after years of seeing nothing.

HappyBunny-Don't worry about your lack of symptoms I didn't really have any except sore bbs and tiredness, I'm still not really having any symptoms now apart from a sore feeling in my uterus, that's it! Stay positive.

Sandy-Hoping thursday comes round quick for you the waiting must be torture!

Good luck everyone else who's PUPO. Don't forget this is a lucky thread!! XXX


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Athena, when is your scan? 

AFM - Thought i got quite a good sleep last night and felt quite fresh this morning but its starting to hit me now and feeling really tired. Keep getting pains in my left side just under my ribs not good. 

Hope everyone else is doing well! 

Is anyone testing before there Beta this week? xx


----------



## SignoraL

Sounding like some good symptoms on here - and don't be afraid of a lack of symptoms. Athena is right; I had a few days where I didn't have any either. Waking up early to pee is definitely one of mine though!

Will catch up more tonight but :hugs: to all! Excited for everyone to test/do betas!!!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Athena...

We are alike with it comes to POAS! lol... I woke up feeling down this morning because I don't really have any symptoms.. other than light light cramping.. so I'm glad to hear from you ladies that it's possible to get a BFP without many symptoms. 

I'm gonna need some support for sure the next week to keep positive! I have so much invested ... financially and emotionally... it's a scary thing to think it may not work again. :-( i've been praying and asking God and my mother to send me my little baby this cycle. Before my mom died.. she would always say she knew she wouldnt get to see my children.... and i remember getting mad at her whenever she said that.. but.. it's interesting how a person just knows. My mom also would tell me frequently she dreamt of my little son.. with his cute little curly hair and big brown eyes...hopefully she's ready to send him from heaven ! xoxo

Thanks for listening ladies.

I am most likely going to go to target to buy some FRER to pee on today! lol.. They have a pack of 3 for $8.. such a bargain!  The cashier probably thinks i'm crazy when I buy 3 packs of 3 ! lol...


----------



## Athena

Sandy, my scan is Oct 18th, so ages...!

Annette, what you said brought a tear to my eye, my Dad is in heaven, I hope he and God are looking down on me and blessing me with a healthy pregnancy. 

I always imagine if we have a boy he will have dark curly hair and brown eyes too! It's so weird trying to think what they will look like. Keep positive hon :hugs: I really don't see how women get so many symptoms so early on when there's hardly any hormone in your system to make the symptoms, they are just way too similar to af to deliberate over anyway, especially after all the ivf drugs. I would say the only real symptom was the tiredness which is killing me now I can barely stay awake during the day! :sleep:

As for the FRER all hpts were 3 for 2 in Boots so I got 4 packs FRER and 2 CB DIGI needless to say I went to the self service check out :haha:


----------



## slb80

Egg collection tomorrow ladies. Hope they get some good ones and a great fertility report! 

Hope everyone is doing well? X


----------



## chichifab

Hi Ladies,

Glad everyone is doing well and holding on. This is a lucky thread so hold on :hug:

HappyBunnyAb did you manage to test? 

Update from me........ Well i had some brown discharge 2 days ago and I started panicking. DH convinced me to test, so I gave in and tested. I got a faint BFP, I didn't get too excited as I thought it was too early (9dp2dt). Yesterday I had no spotting or discharge which was good. My OTD is tomorrow, so I tested this morning and I got a dark :bfp: I got so excited :wohoo:
Then there came a scare this afternoon!! I had a bit of a brown bleed, enough to wet my panty liner (sorry tmi). I called my clinic and they asked me to go in for a beta test. Because I did the test this afternoon, I won't get my results untill tomorrow morning. I'm trying to stay calm but its hard, this is a roller coaster!! The spotting has stopped the last time I checked, and my back is achy as if AF is coming. It's going to be a long night with a lot of knicker spotting!!!
Sorry about the whinnying, I hope you guys are doing fine :kiss:


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations chichifab on your bfp. Be thinking of you tomorrow morning when you get your official result. Fx' d that the spotting has stopped xx


----------



## chichifab

Sandy83 said:


> Congratulations chichifab on your bfp. Be thinking of you tomorrow morning when you get your official result. Fx' d that the spotting has stopped xx

Thank you sandy :hugs: the spotting has stopped the last time I checked. I pray that it's a sticky one. When is your OTD?


----------



## Sandy83

Thursday!!!!!!! Starting to doubt if it's worked now. Feeling really tired with a few aches today. 3 days til dday and counting xxxx


----------



## AnnetteCali

chichifab congrats on the BFP!! Glad to hear the spotting has stopped!

Sandy.. keeping my fingers crossed... hopefully you'll get your BFP!!

AFM: The doc called me today and said I have 7 :cold: !! yay!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sandy83

Wow 7 frosties that is fantastic xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Chichifab :wohoo: :wohoo: so excited for you! Congratulations! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow!

AFM, I did test but I didn't do it with the first morning urine and it was negative! I've decided to get new tests since these are from last year. My OTD is tomorrow and I'm still spotting. I hope to hear good news tomorrow.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

AnnetteCali said:


> chichifab congrats on the BFP!! Glad to hear the spotting has stopped!
> 
> Sandy.. keeping my fingers crossed... hopefully you'll get your BFP!!
> 
> AFM: The doc called me today and said I have 7 :cold: !! yay!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

That is such a good number! :happydance: I hope you don't have to use them soon and you get prego this time around.


----------



## slb80

Chichifab congrats on your bfp, keeping everything crossee that the spotting stays away and your bean is super sticky! 

Annette wow 7 that's great news. If your going to have a huge family ;-)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandy83 said:


> Thursday!!!!!!! Starting to doubt if it's worked now. Feeling really tired with a few aches today. 3 days til dday and counting xxxx

I'll be thinking of you Sandy! I hope you get your :bfp: Are you testing that morning or are you just going in for your beta?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

slb80 said:


> Egg collection tomorrow ladies. Hope they get some good ones and a great fertility report!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well? X

Good luck tomorrow slb80! I hope your fertility report is good.


----------



## chichifab

AnnetteCali said:


> chichifab congrats on the BFP!! Glad to hear the spotting has stopped!
> 
> Sandy.. keeping my fingers crossed... hopefully you'll get your BFP!!
> 
> AFM: The doc called me today and said I have 7 :cold: !! yay!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's a lovely number, I hope you don't get to use them soon :happydance:


----------



## chichifab

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Chichifab :wohoo: :wohoo: so excited for you! Congratulations! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow!
> 
> AFM, I did test but I didn't do it with the first morning urine and it was negative! I've decided to get new tests since these are from last year. My OTD is tomorrow and I'm still spotting. I hope to hear good news tomorrow.

I pray it's good news for both of us!!


----------



## Athena

Chichifab YAY!!! I knew it, congratulations. Keep us posted on your beta.

SLB wishing you the very best of luck tmw, it will all go by so fast now :)

HappyBunny stay positive you're not out yet :)

Annette-7!!! Wow, that's nearly a football team ;) Praying you don't need them this time round xxx


----------



## Sandy83

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Thursday!!!!!!! Starting to doubt if it's worked now. Feeling really tired with a few aches today. 3 days til dday and counting xxxx
> 
> I'll be thinking of you Sandy! I hope you get your :bfp: Are you testing that morning or are you just going in for your beta?Click to expand...

Just waiting til my blood test. Having really mixed emotions at the min 

Thinking of you, stay positive xx


----------



## Victory78

slb80 & Chichifab: Good luck tomorrow for different reasons - thinking of you both and await your news

Sandy83: not long until Thursday... fingers crossed

Annette: great frosty numbers, and hopefully they'll remaining chilling for a while! I don't think I've got any frosties - they were going to call me today and I haven't heard anything, but I would have had 2 at the most, so just putting faith and hope in this cycle - according to 'standard what's happening now' the embryos should attach to my lining tomorrow (4dp3dt) - that is what I'm visualising!

7 days until my blood test - hoping this week goes very quickly! At the moment, I'm not planning on testing early.

Is anyone taking Clexane injections - they have to be the worst injection of them all and makes the earlier various injections seem like a breeze! Dread them every evening!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Victory78 said:


> slb80 & Chichifab: Good luck tomorrow for different reasons - thinking of you both and await your news
> 
> Sandy83: not long until Thursday... fingers crossed
> 
> Annette: great frosty numbers, and hopefully they'll remaining chilling for a while! I don't think I've got any frosties - they were going to call me today and I haven't heard anything, but I would have had 2 at the most, so just putting faith and hope in this cycle - according to 'standard what's happening now' the embryos should attach to my lining tomorrow (4dp3dt) - that is what I'm visualising!
> 
> 7 days until my blood test - hoping this week goes very quickly! At the moment, I'm not planning on testing early.
> 
> Is anyone taking Clexane injections - they have to be the worst injection of them all and makes the earlier various injections seem like a breeze! Dread them every evening!

Attach embryos attach!!! Hopefully you will have some frosties!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Chichifab congrats :dance:

Annette, 7 :cold: that's fantastic :wohoo:


----------



## SignoraL

Congrats, chichifab!!! :happydance:

Annette, 7 :cold: is wonderful!!! Congrats!!!

slb, good luck tomorrow with your EC!!! Praying for lots of gorgeous eggies!!! :hugs:

HappyBunny, don't rule yourself out yet!!! Praying for you!!! :hugs:

Sandy and Victory, I had some days where I had a lot of symptoms and others where I had none. I do tend to wake up early to pee though, so hoping that symptom is a good sign for you both!

:hugs: to everyone else!!!

I'm doing well! Spent the weekend celebrating with DH and our closest friends (my BnB friend Rosababy and her DH and new baby) and looking at maternity clothes! We're telling DH's parents tonight on Skype (they live on Long Island) and my parents on Friday since we live an hour away and Friday is my 31st birthday! I went in for my 2nd beta today and get the results tomorrow. My doc looked at my 1st beta (he had been away last week) and I'm just a tiny bit hypothyroid now (I was hyper before I started TTC, but in remission), but nothing to worry about. They are putting me on a tiny, tiny dose of Synthroid and just monitoring. I made an appointment with my regular endocrinologist tomorrow, since she said to come back when I became pregnant.


----------



## AnnetteCali

slb80 said:


> Chichifab congrats on your bfp, keeping everything crossee that the spotting stays away and your bean is super sticky!
> 
> Annette wow 7 that's great news. If your going to have a huge family ;-)


slb80... I know... 7 is a lot.. but.. at the rate i'm going ... I may have to use all of them to get one baby !!! We have 3-4 good quality eggs frozen and the rest are so so.... so we will see. 

Good luck tomorrow with your ER! Hope you get a good fertilization report! xoxoxo keeping you in my thoughts! xoxo


----------



## AnnetteCali

I confess ladies.. I am only 2dp5dt and I already started testing! lol.. From looking at today's test.. I can tell the trigger is out of my system.. so the next two lines I see will be my BFP! Fingers crossed!! I have zero willpower. Good thing I only have 7 tests.. so that's one a day! I will not let myself test more than that... or try not to.. unless I get a BFP.. then there is no telling how many I will pee on in one day! lol... 

i'm sure the lady at target thought I was crazy buying 3 boxes of pregnancy tests! lol... oh well!


----------



## AnnetteCali

me again ladies.. 

I should probably just start a journal so i'm not bugging you guys with my nonsense! lol.. 

This one has to do with my oldest sister.. who is 39 and pregnant with her 4th child.. after 2 months of trying!! ugh!!!

She had hyperemesis.. which apparently made her "bed ridden" for the first 3 months.. missed my mom's funeral.. caused a bit stink.. etc.. and was better right after my mom's memorial.. but.. that's besides the point . i'm sure you can see i still have some issues with that. lol.. 

she stopped talking to me for awhile.. which actually helped me cope with her pregnancy.. it was so hard for me to be happy for her in the beginning. then to hear her complain about being sick.. that was tough! i'd give up everything to be " bed ridden".. if i knew i had a precious baby growing inside of me. 

I guess i'm just venting..she was complaining about morning sickness today. I have such a hard time being sympathetic. My response was.. " i'd love to have morning sickness".. then she said.. "ya.. i shouldnt complain". 

I go through periods where I can be supportive.. and times when I cant. :-( 

Thanks for listening ladies... i think my emotions are just crazy today... darn meds! 

praying we all get our bfp's this cycle! xoxo x


----------



## Savanna

Victory78 said:


> slb80 & Chichifab: Good luck tomorrow for different reasons - thinking of you both and await your news
> 
> Sandy83: not long until Thursday... fingers crossed
> 
> Annette: great frosty numbers, and hopefully they'll remaining chilling for a while! I don't think I've got any frosties - they were going to call me today and I haven't heard anything, but I would have had 2 at the most, so just putting faith and hope in this cycle - according to 'standard what's happening now' the embryos should attach to my lining tomorrow (4dp3dt) - that is what I'm visualising!
> 
> 7 days until my blood test - hoping this week goes very quickly! At the moment, I'm not planning on testing early.
> 
> Is anyone taking Clexane injections - they have to be the worst injection of them all and makes the earlier various injections seem like a breeze! Dread them every evening!

Hi Victory. I took Clexane on my first IVF cycle, and I hear you, they make all other injections seem like a walk in the park! I ended up using them for 4-5 weeks (until I had an MM), so by the end my stomach was covered in small bruises. Hang in there!

OTD is Friday and no symptoms so far so getting very nervous...likely to test early on Thursday. Fingers crossed that time time is the good one!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I am doing Clexane and Cartia (low dose aspirin) for my FET. I did Clexane for my previous 2 pregnancies and I still have left over bruises, one being from November last year. Did they say how long you have to do them for Victory?


----------



## Sandy83

Annette - Cant believe you have tested already what you like!!!! :blush: Keeping my fingers crossed for your BFP to come through very soon. You will be keeping the PT company in business at this rate! :haha:

Sorry to hear about your mam. :hugs: Sounds like you have a good right to have some issues with your sister but vent all you want as you dont want to bottle things up as need to stay positive for that little bean that is growing inside of you. :kiss:

Good luck to everyone who has there OTD cant wait to see everyones posts! :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing well :kiss:

AFM - REALLY REALLY REALLY tired today hope this is a good sign. Feel like im struggling to keep my eyes open and ive only been in work for 30 mins. " days to DDay!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Athena

AnnetteCali said:


> me again ladies..
> 
> I should probably just start a journal so i'm not bugging you guys with my nonsense! lol..
> 
> This one has to do with my oldest sister.. who is 39 and pregnant with her 4th child.. after 2 months of trying!! ugh!!!
> 
> She had hyperemesis.. which apparently made her "bed ridden" for the first 3 months.. missed my mom's funeral.. caused a bit stink.. etc.. and was better right after my mom's memorial.. but.. that's besides the point . i'm sure you can see i still have some issues with that. lol..
> 
> she stopped talking to me for awhile.. which actually helped me cope with her pregnancy.. it was so hard for me to be happy for her in the beginning. then to hear her complain about being sick.. that was tough! i'd give up everything to be " bed ridden".. if i knew i had a precious baby growing inside of me.
> 
> I guess i'm just venting..she was complaining about morning sickness today. I have such a hard time being sympathetic. My response was.. " i'd love to have morning sickness".. then she said.. "ya.. i shouldnt complain".
> 
> I go through periods where I can be supportive.. and times when I cant. :-(
> 
> Thanks for listening ladies... i think my emotions are just crazy today... darn meds!
> 
> praying we all get our bfp's this cycle! xoxo x

Oh my goodness I know exactly what you mean in the years we were trying my SIL got pregnant and had THREE babies OMG they didn't even have to try :shrug: I found it so hard not to be bitter towards them. Even now that I have my BFP and lord knows I am eternally grateful for that, I had a friend call me up yesterday morning in tears, I asked her what's wrong (she doesn't know I have my BFP) she said, the same thing that happens to you every month. I was like oh you're trying for another baby and you're not pregnant yet. She said I just can't believe it we've been trying two months now and nothing sob sob I was convinced I was this month.....I couldn't believe my ears she carried on and on feeling sorry for herself in the end I said yeah well don't forget I know how you feel, we went through this not 2 times but 82 times! She said well yes I know but you're lucky you're getting ivf! I honestly despair. This will be her trying for her 4th baby by the way, all the others she was pregnant within 3-4 months!!!

I honestly couldn't believe it and the thing is I actually thought, Amy maybe you could have offered her some sympathy or some advise or something, you have your BFP for goodness sake, but I just couldn't, fact is I felt really bloody annoyed! 

What I'm trying to say is, there are people out there who will wind you up the wrong way because they just don't think. When you get your BFP it will be all the more better because you will appreciate it in a different way, you will appreciate the morning sickness and the fatigue and labour pains and most of all you will appreciate the prize at the end, that beautiful little bundle of love :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Very well said Athena xx


----------



## Savanna

It's so reassuring to see that others struggle with the same feelings of bitterness. I hate having those feelings in the first place, but it's hard at time, especially when people talk about how easy it was for them to get pregnant...but as Athena put it, when we all get our BFPs some day, it will have have been worth it, and we will treasure the pregnancy even more. And we'll all come out of it much stronger women, because it sure does take a lot of strength to stay positive throughout all of this and not give up!


----------



## Sandy83

It definitely helps too have such strong women like yourselves around you to help you keep positive. xx


----------



## Sandy83

Sorry feeling very sentimental today xx


----------



## Sandy83

Forgot to say in earlier post - 

Slb80 - Good luck with EC today!

Chichifab - Can wait to see your post with your official results from your test yesterday!

Happybunny - Good luck with OTD today keeping my FX'd for you xx


----------



## Athena

This forum has helped me immensely I have been through some very dark times and thought I would never come out the other side and get what we wanted so badly. I feel so blessed.

It WILL happen for all of you.

Good luck everyone today and with impending OTDs xxx


----------



## SignoraL

Victory and Savanna, I'm on Lovenox injections (which are the same as Clexane) and I agree; they are horrible!!! DH has been injecting on the sides of my stomach since our beta and now I have a series of big bruises down each side. And the stinging feeling is the worst! I look at photos of my parents, or our wedding or honeymoon on my iPhone while DH does it. It makes it easier. 

I too have felt those frustrations. My BIL and SIL were lucky first time around both times (I think they hadn't started trying the second time - and we had already been trying for close to a year when they announced the second one). For a long time, they reminded us about how they thought it would took a while (because she's a few years older) and then "BAM!" they were preggo, which made us feel terrible, but I think they finally figured out they were being insensitive to our struggle. But we've said and our friends who went through this said that this is something that made us stronger individually and as a couple, and we honestly think that my BIL and SIL couldn't have gone through this (which they actually admitted to us that they could never do this if they were in our shoes) and maybe that's why God made this so easy for them, because they couldn't have handled this struggle with the same love, patience and understanding we've needed to have for each other.

Good luck to everyone today and in the next few days! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Victory78

AnnetteCali, this is exactly what this forum is for - venting, advise, understanding, hope..... We've all been there with friends and family who are really insensitive when they talk about their pregnancies and children, and we cannot help but to feel bitter and jealous. I get really irritated with myself when I don't feel 100% happy for friends pregnancy and birth announcements, especially when they met or got married after us and it should have been 'our turn!' but cannot help how I feel. Thanks for the wise, strengthening and supportive words Athena and Savanna!

Miss Kednobb: I don't know how long I have to take horrid Clexane injections for - they have given me enough until I have my blood test on 16th Oct. I've noticed that a lot of ladies continue until 12 weeks, so if it helps me maintain a pregnancy then happy to jab away until 12 weeks!

I don't have any frosties - they said 1 went to blast but the quality wasn't good enough to freeze and the other 3 arrested. The positive is apparently that the embryos transferred were better quality so hopefully means they would have got to blast too and are now attaching to the lining of my womb as I type! I'm trying to remain positive but after years of trying and hoping, it seems surreal to even imagine being pregnant and it happening to me. I'm still being good and planning not to test until 16th!

Positive vibes x


----------



## Sandy83

Sending everyone lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:. This has been a really lucky thread so far and hoping it continues to produce more :bfp: for us all. xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies, you are all correct! I've found so much support from you on this forum. You all know exactly what I'm going through and I appreciate every word of encouragement and wisdom. It's so frustrating hear from people who get pregnant right away and for us to not too. Or for the ones that complaint about their pregnancy and us that wish we could have it. But God only gives us what we can handle and we will all be blessed at the end.

I have a confession, I took a test this morning...:bfp: it's a little faint but there are two lines in there. I'm waiting to do my blood work and then wait for my phone call :wacko: I hope it's not a long day.


----------



## Rachoo

Ladies you are all so great, I'm so glad I found you. I don't know how I would get through this 2ww without reading all your posts. The support and friendship is so lovely, it has certainly made it easier for me. It's only been 2 days since I last came on here and so much has been written, it's taken me a while to catch up!

I am so glad that I am not the only one who feels so upset anytime someone announces they are expecting, I feel terrible for feeling this way but it just makes me want to curl up and cry. We have had 6 (almost 7) new babies in the family in the time DH and I have been TTC. The most recent of which is due in 2 weeks and is having a baby shower on Thursday evening, the day before my OTD. I want to test early but am scared of a negative result, and then being unable to celebrate the beginning of this beautiful new life without being miserable :shrug:

Anyway, enough of my rambling on....

Happybunny...thinking of you, any news?....mustn't give up just yet :hugs:

SLB I hope EC went well today, how may did they get?

Chichi, how are you feeling today?

Annette, 7 :cold: that is fab :happydance: We didn't have any that made it strong enough to freeze, so fx'd the 2 we have have stuck well. My OTD is the same as yours, so I'll be thinking of you....you too Savanna

Sandy, I'll be keeping fx'd for Thursday, unless you do decide to test early

To everyone else, sending lots of :dust: and much love and thanks x


----------



## SignoraL

Congrats, HappyBunny!!!!! I knew it would happen!!! Yay!!! Can't wait to hear how your beta went!!! This is a lucky thread!!! :hugs:


----------



## Rachoo

....my post took so long to write that I am now behind!

Massive congrats Happybunny :wohoo: x


----------



## slb80

Huge contrast happy bunny!!

EC went well. Back at hone now relaxing while DH does the housework. They got 5eggs. Absolutely made up with that and they seem really happy with that. I will get a phone call later to say how many are mature. She thinks one maybe immature but still 4 is good. They are doing ICSI so fx we get one good embryo. Transfer is likely to be Friday. They almost switched to regular ivf because Dh sample is normal. He has never had a normal sample before and the last few times it was so low they froze some but they have decided to do ICSI any way. Get fertilization report tomorrow. Hope all carries on going to plan.


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Happybunny im so happy for you! Yay!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Slb80 - Glad EC went well 5 eggs is great, keeping my FX'd for your fertilisation report. :hugs:

This thread is so lucky hope it brings may more :bfp: this week its all exciting! xx


----------



## AnnetteCali

Good morning ladies!

Thanks for the kind, sincere, and encouraging words. I feel better today. I swear I cant stand waiting these 9 days to find out of i'm pregnant or not. I drive myself crazy... it's all I think about every second of the day! ggrrr!!! 

I decided to keep a small list of my symptoms or lack of.. just to keep me sorta sane! lol... especially since you know i've been testing since 2dp5dt! lol. 

Happy bunny... massive congrats! cant wait for your beta!! xoxox 

Slb80.. cant wait to hear the fertilization report! 

keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers. I am glad to have found a forum as supportive as this one! xoxo x


----------



## Athena

Happy Bunny woohoo :dance::wohoo::wohoo: That is amazing news, can't wait for the result of your beta!


----------



## Athena

slb80 5 is fantastic, look forward to hearing your report tmw x


----------



## chichifab

Hi Ladies,

HappyBunny a masive Congratulations:happydance::happydance::happydance:

How is everyone doing?

As for me, I just came to quickly update you as I am at work. I got my call this noon and its definately a :bfp: :cloud9: my beta number on a day before my OTD is 98!!!:happydance:


----------



## Rachoo

Chichi that is brilliant news....congrats :wohoo: This really is a lucky thread, let's hope it continues for the rest of us testers in the coming weeks x


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Chichifab thats great news! xx


----------



## slb80

chichifab said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> HappyBunny a masive Congratulations:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> As for me, I just came to quickly update you as I am at work. I got my call this noon and its definately a :bfp: :cloud9: my beta number on a day before my OTD is 98!!!:happydance:

Amazing news congratulations:happydance::happydance:. Such a lucky thread!

Just had a call to say four eggs were mature and have been injected. Will get our full report tomorrow. 

I forgot to say before, i was packing my bag this morning with dressing gown and slippers and found a little wooden train in my bag with the name Emily printed underneath. I have absolutely no idea where it came from as that bag only goes to work and a night class I do. A sign maybe? I do hope so.


----------



## Athena

Chichifab That's absolutely amazing, so happy for you :happydance:

Slb80 woah that's spooky about the train, deffo a sign!


----------



## Victory78

A hive of activity today on our luck thread! Chichifab - Massive Congratulations.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

slb80 - that is a great number. I can't wait to hear how many fertilize. How are you feeling?

AnnetteCali - that is what we are here for to hear you out and to vent! You will get your bfp. 

Sandy you are next! Those symptoms sound promising. I get tired at night and want to be in by by 7:30. 

chichifab that is a great number :wohoo: I'm so happy for you!

Thank you ladies! I'm still trying to process this whole thing. I don't want to get too excited until I hear my beta. I can't wait! DH has been calling me all morning wondering what time the clinic will call.


----------



## slb80

I am feeling good happy bunny. Crampy but nothing a paracetmol and a hot water bottle can't fix.

Have you heard from the clinic yet? X


----------



## MissAnnabelle

fx'd for a great beta happybunny :)

Congrats chifab! How many days past ovulation are you?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

slb80 said:


> I am feeling good happy bunny. Crampy but nothing a paracetmol and a hot water bottle can't fix.
> 
> Have you heard from the clinic yet? X

Not yet! DH keeps calling me every 30 minutes wanting to know if they called! :dohh: so here I am still waiting.


----------



## chichifab

MissAnnabelle said:


> fx'd for a great beta happybunny :)
> 
> Congrats chifab! How many days past ovulation are you?

Hi MissAnnabella, my beta was on 13dpo and I am 14dpo today.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

well ladies it looks like it was a chemical. My number was only 6. The Dr said to stop all medication and once I get my period to call back so I can do FET in November. I'm a little sad but hopeful that next month will be it. Clinic has 80% success rates for FET. I did tell him about my spotting. I also have 12 :cold: so hopefully next month is my month.


----------



## L4hope

Wonderful news chichifab and happy bunny!! Congrats to you both!

Slb I hope your four eggs mature nicely to blast. 

Annette the tww can be the hardest part at times. You're about half way there!

Afm, wish I had more good news to add to this thread. Unfortunately I had my beta today and was bfn. Looks like another fresh cycle for me. Hoping for a better round two!


----------



## L4hope

Oh HappyBunny, you're post came through as I was writing mine! So sorry!! :hugs: I'm happy to hear your clinic has such high success rates with FET. With 12 frosties I'm sure you'll have your bfp in no time!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Thank you L4Hope! I hope we both get our bfp's next month.


----------



## chichifab

HappyBunnyAB said:


> well ladies it looks like it was a chemical. My number was only 6. The Dr said to stop all medication and once I get my period to call back so I can do FET in November. I'm a little sad but hopeful that next month will be it. Clinic has 80% success rates for FET. I did tell him about my spotting. I also have 12 :cold: so hopefully next month is my month.

I'm so sorry HappyBunnyAb. I wish you didn't have to use your frosties this soon, but the positive thing is you have some! Enough to leave some for second baby! November will come around quick and I am rooting for you:hugs:


----------



## chichifab

L4hope said:


> Wonderful news chichifab and happy bunny!! Congrats to you both!
> 
> Slb I hope your four eggs mature nicely to blast.
> 
> Annette the tww can be the hardest part at times. You're about half way there!
> 
> Afm, wish I had more good news to add to this thread. Unfortunately I had my beta today and was bfn. Looks like another fresh cycle for me. Hoping for a better round two!

I am so sorry L4hope, You will have your BFP soon:hugs: I will be rooting for you :kiss:


----------



## kchope

Just thought I'd pop my head in and see how everyone is doing. This definitely was a lucky thread. Lucky because I'm so happy to see all the BFP's and that I found you gals. Nobody understands how emotional and stressful this can be for a couple wanting to start a family. I myself had a breakdown Friday night (I finally realized it's ok to cry and let it all out - everything). Partly because of another failed cycle but more importantly I'm going to age another year next month. Good lord I was suppose to be having my third child by now and I don't have anything to show for all the efforts of trying to get pregnant. I know some people get further ahead in the game than others but I wish you all the best of luck :hug:

Thankfully, my RE will be making some changes so it looks like I get my 2nd chance again for my 2nd IVF. No lupron this time...they think because I'm like clockwork and healthy that lupron oversupressed my body and just couldn't get over the hump to produce lots of follicles. Instead of lupron I'll use Ganarelix right after I start stimming to ensure I don't ovulate. Looks like November right before turkey day will be our next chance.

As for venting I too have a story to share that happened last month. My girlfriend and her husband are both very heavy smokers and drinkers. She decided to go off the pill since she thought it would take some time to get preggo. Then WHAM BAM first try she falls pregnant. Now us girls get together every summer for a "college" reunion. She was still smoking at the time so I just didn't think anything of it...last month she announces to everyone she's preggo and the due date is January 2013. My brain has already done the calculation to know that she's been smoking during her pregnancy!! Mind you still smoking to this day. Crying because she feels guilty and that she didn't want to get pregnant so fast. Girls, I think I'm going to lose a friend once I open up my mouth! As some of you said previously I would do anything to be pregnant and love every sickness and fatigue that came with it...I'm praying next month is my month and anyone else who will be joining me. Good luck everyone!


----------



## slb80

Happy bunny and L4hope I am so sorry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Savanna

HappyBunny and L4Hope, I'm so sorry to hear it didn't work out, but don't give up hope! Seeing all the BFPs on this thread have definitely give me faith that if it doesn't happen this time around, it will still happen some day soon!

Chicafab that's amazing news - massive congratulations! 

Sending positive vibes to everyone who's testing this week!!!


----------



## Rachoo

Oh Happybunny and L4hope I am so sorry, i feel so upset for you both (and your respective partners). Sending you big :hugs: I hope you find the support and friendliness of this group helps to ease your pain a little, we are all thinking of you :cry: xx


----------



## Athena

HappyBunny and L4Hope I am so sorry to both of you, I am thinking of you and sending love and support. 

I want you to know that I feel positive you will get your BFPs.

Your positivity and strength of character will see you through. God knows how much we have to invest in this process, but it will all be worth it in the end :hugs:


----------



## Athena

kchope said:


> Just thought I'd pop my head in and see how everyone is doing. This definitely was a lucky thread. Lucky because I'm so happy to see all the BFP's and that I found you gals. Nobody understands how emotional and stressful this can be for a couple wanting to start a family. I myself had a breakdown Friday night (I finally realized it's ok to cry and let it all out - everything). Partly because of another failed cycle but more importantly I'm going to age another year next month. Good lord I was suppose to be having my third child by now and I don't have anything to show for all the efforts of trying to get pregnant. I know some people get further ahead in the game than others but I wish you all the best of luck :hug:
> 
> Thankfully, my RE will be making some changes so it looks like I get my 2nd chance again for my 2nd IVF. No lupron this time...they think because I'm like clockwork and healthy that lupron oversupressed my body and just couldn't get over the hump to produce lots of follicles. Instead of lupron I'll use Ganarelix right after I start stimming to ensure I don't ovulate. Looks like November right before turkey day will be our next chance.
> 
> As for venting I too have a story to share that happened last month. My girlfriend and her husband are both very heavy smokers and drinkers. She decided to go off the pill since she thought it would take some time to get preggo. Then WHAM BAM first try she falls pregnant. Now us girls get together every summer for a "college" reunion. She was still smoking at the time so I just didn't think anything of it...last month she announces to everyone she's preggo and the due date is January 2013. My brain has already done the calculation to know that she's been smoking during her pregnancy!! Mind you still smoking to this day. Crying because she feels guilty and that she didn't want to get pregnant so fast. Girls, I think I'm going to lose a friend once I open up my mouth! As some of you said previously I would do anything to be pregnant and love every sickness and fatigue that came with it...I'm praying next month is my month and anyone else who will be joining me. Good luck everyone!

That is just terrible that your friend is smoking when she is pregnant, I think it's disgusting and can't believe anyone would do that. I am afraid to even drink a cup of tea in case it has too much caffeine let alone smoke! Despicable. I would find it hard not to say anything also. 

Praying next month is your time :hugs:


----------



## SignoraL

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to you, HappyBunny and L4hope!!! I'm so sorry this cycle didn't work out, but praying for you both and I know you will have your BFPs and your sweet babies in your arms soon. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

kchope, I've been thinking of you and I'm glad that your RE has a plan for your 2nd IVF. Hang in there and please come to us for support whenever you need it!!! I feel so blessed to have found you ladies and it's amazing how we've already gone through so much together when many of us are halfway across the globe from each other!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Thank you all for the kind and supportive words! As we all share our experiences and emotions going through this crazy ttc process, it's very clear that we are not alone and everything we are feeling, good or bad, is quitenormal. 
As for birthdays, they bring on a whole new meaning when ttc. I turned 31 in august which was also my would have been dd so let's just say it was not a happy day. 
And as for our friends. We have a few who haven't started trying for children and just don't get it. And on the other end we have our friends with babies who are slowly starting to have their seconds. Oi vey...have we not been through enough trials and tribulations. But I do believe with faith perseverance and science we will all get our bfps!


----------



## Sandy83

Really sorry to hear that happybunny and L4hope. :hugs: thinking of you and Dh. Xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Thank you ladies! I feel ok now just hoping FET works for us.


----------



## AnnetteCali

Big hugs to Happy Bunny and L4Hope ... so sorry about the bfn. It's devastating because we put so much hope into this process. Praying you guys get your bfp with the FET! Happy Bunny... glad you have a lot of frosties to choose from! 

AFM: work managed to keep me super busy today.. so I didn't think about my symptoms or lack of symptoms as much today! I have a pretty busy week at work this week so that will help keep my mind busy for a bit!

Hope everyone else is doing well xoox


----------



## Savanna

So I wasn't able to wait any longer and POAS this morning, 8dp5dt, and got a BFN....I know it could still be too early, but I feel like it should show by now if I was pregnant. OTD is on Friday, so I guess I can't give up hope yet, but feeling pretty gutted this morning...


----------



## Rachoo

Savanna I'm sorry you got a bfn, you must stay positive though as it could be too early to show just yet. My OTD is Friday too, I'm dying to test early but am really scared of the result being negative :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Really sorry you got a bfn when you tested Savanna.:hugs: but it is still early :kiss:

Rachoo i know what you meant by not wanting to test my OTD is tomorrow and so scared to test im so close so wont be testing as want the official results. Bit worried this morning as discharge off the pessaries had a slight brown colour to it (sorry tmi) for the first time, so many mixed emotions at the moment bring on tomorrow 1 day to DDAY!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## slb80

Savanna don't loose hope. It could be too earlyto show. Keeping everything crossed for you all. Xx

Just got fertilisation report. Three out of the four fertilised. Going in Friday to have one put back xx


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Slb 80 thats a great report. Hopefully the other 2 will be frozen xx


----------



## Victory78

I'm really sorry to hear about your BFN's HappyBunny and L4Hope - I am thinking of you lots and wishing you tons of luck for your next cycles - come on November! Big big hugs

Slb80: fantastic that 3 out of 4 fertilised, and good luck with ET on Friday.

Savanna: I'm sorry you got a BFN 8dp5dt but still remaining hopeful for you until your OTD on Friday

And for the girls nearing OTD, I'm thinking about you all - Sandy83 for tomorrow, Savanna and Rachoo for Friday. When is your OTD AnnetteCali? Anyone else??? Mine's next Tuesday.... 

I'm now 5dp3dt - I have no idea if they are symptoms or me worrying etc, but I've been sleeping so badly for the past 3 nights - waking up all the time and having lots of vivid dreams. I've felt a bit ill for the past 2 mornings too. Sure I'm just clutching onto hopeful symptoms as I know deep-down its too early still!


----------



## Sandy83

Try not to think to much into the symptons Victory i know its easier said than done but ive had it when somedays ive had no symptons and others im overloaded with symptons and ive tried not to looking into things to much and my head is still all over the place just try to stay positive tuesday will be here before you know it :hugs: xx


----------



## Sandy83

Any ladies experienced quite uncomfortable lower back pain!!!!!! just checking if this is normal? xx


----------



## Athena

Didn't have any back pain, just a lot of tugging, stretching feeling in uterus xx


----------



## Sandy83

Its just came on this morning. Im sitting a lot at work but never had this before. its all crazy i dont know what to think of my symptons i.e. good or bad its driving me crazy! xx


----------



## chichifab

I did have a back pain though I wouldn't call it pain as such. It was like heat accross my lower back. 
Hang in there, everyone is different with symptoms :kiss:


----------



## Sandy83

Well b/w is tomorrow to find out if its worked so not much longer! Scary as ive waiting for tomorrow to come over the TWW and now i'm not looking forward to tomorrow in case its bad news!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Victory78 said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about your BFN's HappyBunny and L4Hope - I am thinking of you lots and wishing you tons of luck for your next cycles - come on November! Big big hugs
> 
> Slb80: fantastic that 3 out of 4 fertilised, and good luck with ET on Friday.
> 
> Savanna: I'm sorry you got a BFN 8dp5dt but still remaining hopeful for you until your OTD on Friday
> 
> And for the girls nearing OTD, I'm thinking about you all - Sandy83 for tomorrow, Savanna and Rachoo for Friday. When is your OTD AnnetteCali? Anyone else??? Mine's next Tuesday....
> 
> I'm now 5dp3dt - I have no idea if they are symptoms or me worrying etc, but I've been sleeping so badly for the past 3 nights - waking up all the time and having lots of vivid dreams. I've felt a bit ill for the past 2 mornings too. Sure I'm just clutching onto hopeful symptoms as I know deep-down its too early still!

Victory... my OTD is Monday 10/15.. and of course i'm symptom spotting like crazy! I manage to find little symptoms every day.. but that could be just because I want this so badly to be a bfp. :S 

praying we all get our bfp's soon! xoxo


----------



## Athena

Sandy, Chichifab is right everyone gets different symptoms. Seriously, some days I had absolutely nothing at all so DON'T STRESS! You are driving yourself barmy and analysing everything which is natural as you want it to have worked so badly. At least tmw you will know, so exciting!! xxx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

slb80 said:


> Savanna don't loose hope. It could be too earlyto show. Keeping everything crossed for you all. Xx
> 
> Just got fertilisation report. Three out of the four fertilised. Going in Friday to have one put back xx

That is great! You are going to be PUPO soon! :happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandy83 said:


> Its just came on this morning. Im sitting a lot at work but never had this before. its all crazy i dont know what to think of my symptons i.e. good or bad its driving me crazy! xx

Don't stress Sandy! I'm sure you are going to get your bfp tomorrow. Keeing my FX for you!


----------



## Rachoo

Hi, I'm struggling with symptoms at the moment too....I have sore boobs, heavy aching feeling in lower abdo (similar to first day of AF) and sometimes lower back ache too. I know these symptoms can also be due to the progesterone pessaries though right?

Sandy, I am glad I am not the only one aprehensive about testing, I'm excited too, but scared :shrug: ....Ill be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Savanna

Sandy and Rachoo, I'll me thinking about you as we'll all approaching your OTD! Like you two, I'm really scared about tomorrow...I want this to much and afraid of the disappointment. 

I'm not too hopeful that it'll be a positive in my case given the BFN at home, but I guess you never know. And at least we have two frosties, which is a first, so a BNF might be a bit easier to handle.


----------



## Sandy83

FX'd for you both Rachoo and Savanna. 

Well had bloods taken this morning now its just a waiting game til the results are in. Ive got to call between 4pm and 5pm to get the results. I dont finish work til 4pm and DH is picking me up from the metro at 4:45pm so waiting till im with him! 

Ive been told they will be looking for the number to be over 50 and if it is will just book me straight in for a scan in 3 weeks time. If its below 50 they will have me in on monday to do another blood test in case it has been slow at implanting to double check. xx


----------



## Savanna

Fingers crossed Sandy - I'm sure it'll be a long day, but hang in there and hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## slb80

Keeping everything crossed for you Sandy


----------



## Victory78

GL Sandy - thinking of you today

Savanna and Rachoo: I'm with you - really scared to get to the test next Tuesday incase its not the news we want to hear, though after all these years I cannot imagine what it would be like to actually get a BFP

I don't think I've had any symptoms - still having vivid dreams and sleeping badly, but from a bit of googling, this is likely to be the progesterone pessaries!

If I'm not back online today, GL with ET tomorrow slb80


----------



## chichifab

I'm keeping fingers crossed for you Sandy and all he Ladies testing in the next few days :kiss:


----------



## SignoraL

Praying for you, Sandy!!! Can't wait to hear the news!!!

Annette, Savanna, Rachoo and Victory, can't wait till next week gets here for you!!!

Good luck tomorrow, slb!!!

So excited for everyone!!! :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good luck Sandy! FX for you!!


----------



## Sandy83

2 and a half hours till the call getting really nervous now! xx


----------



## slb80

Aw I bet you are Sandy. Keeping everything crossed that it us your bfp!x


----------



## AnnetteCali

Good morning ladies!

Good luck Sandy! keeping my fingers crossed for you... and good luck to everyone else who is waiting to test, ER, ET, or fertilization reports! xoxox 

It's reassuring to have you ladies to talk to ! thanks for all of your support! xoxoox


----------



## Athena

Sandy83 said:


> 2 and a half hours till the call getting really nervous now! xx

Oh my gosh Sandy I'd rather POAS! The suspense is killing me let alone you! I'm sure this will be your BFP. Will check back in a while. Good Luck xxx


----------



## wish2havbaby

Good Luck Sandy.:hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandy83 said:


> 2 and a half hours till the call getting really nervous now! xx

The suspense is killing me!!


----------



## SignoraL

Me too! I keep refreshing my iPhone to see if Sandy has posted!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I am too!


----------



## chichifab

Sandy oooh the suspense! We are all routing for you!! :hug:


----------



## slb80

I keep popping back to see your result. I am sure it is a bfp xx


----------



## Savanna

I'm the same can't wait to hear the result!!!


----------



## Rachoo

Me too..... I've got everything crossed x


----------



## L4hope

Good luck Sandy! Hope to hear good news soon!!


----------



## Sandy83

Well it was a BFN, just wasn't meant to be this time. 

Good luck to those who have there OTD tomorrow fx'd xx


----------



## slb80

Oh Sandy I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks I was disappointed hearing it but think I'm ok about it. Just want the right time for us xx


----------



## SignoraL

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Sandy, I'm so sorry. Take care of yourself and your DH and treat yourselves well. I know it will happen for you and soon! :hugs:


----------



## Savanna

Sandy, I'm so sorry :hugs: Do take care of yourself, get some rest and spend some time with you DH, and I'm sure it'll happen next time around x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I'm sorry Sandy :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Athena

Sandy, so so sorry to you and DH :hugs: I know you will get your BFP soon. Lots of love and hugs :hugs: xxx


----------



## Rachoo

Oh no Sandy, I am so sorry and feel very sad for you :cry:

Sending huge hugs to you and hoping you get lots of rest and relaxation and spend special time with your DH. Thinking of you :hugs: xx


----------



## L4hope

So sorry Sandy! :hugs:


----------



## chichifab

Sandy I'm so sorry, you will get your bfp, stay strong :hugs:


----------



## AnnetteCali

Sandy.. 

so sorry to hear this cycle didn't work for you. :-( keeping you in my prayers! xoxo 

hope everyone else is hanging in there! xoxo


----------



## Miss Redknob

So sorry Sandy :hugs:


----------



## Savanna

Just went for my blood test and now waiting for the results. Feeling very apprehensive given the BFN I got at home and absence of symptoms...but still somewhat hopeful!


----------



## slb80

Savanna and Rachoo thinking of you both today. Keeping my fingers crossed its a bfp.


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck for today Savanna and Rachoo keeping my FX'd for you xx


----------



## Savanna

We got our BFP!!! I still can't believe it and even asked the clinic to confirm with the lab that those were in fact my results and not someone else! Level is at 375 too - so who know why it didn't show up on the home test! Lesson learned is never to POAS early again. DH and I are elated! Feels very surreal.

Rachoo, hoping you get your BFP too!


----------



## slb80

Savanna said:


> We got our BFP!!! I still can't believe it and even asked the clinic to confirm with the lab that those were in fact my results and not someone else! Level is at 375 too - so who know why it didn't show up on the home test! Lesson learned is never to POAS early again. DH and I are elated! Feels very surreal.
> 
> Rachoo, hoping you get your BFP too!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: congratulations to you and dh xx


----------



## chichifab

Savanna said:


> We got our BFP!!! I still can't believe it and even asked the clinic to confirm with the lab that those were in fact my results and not someone else! Level is at 375 too - so who know why it didn't show up on the home test! Lesson learned is never to POAS early again. DH and I are elated! Feels very surreal.
> 
> Rachoo, hoping you get your BFP too!

Great News Savanna!! Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## chichifab

Good luck Rachoo! :hugs:


----------



## Victory78

Sandy - I'm so sorry and thinking of you and your DH lots. Big Hug xxx


----------



## Victory78

Savanna said:


> We got our BFP!!! I still can't believe it and even asked the clinic to confirm with the lab that those were in fact my results and not someone else! Level is at 375 too - so who know why it didn't show up on the home test! Lesson learned is never to POAS early again. DH and I are elated! Feels very surreal.
> 
> Rachoo, hoping you get your BFP too!

Savanna: Huge congratulations - great news. It's definitely made me 100% decide not to POAS early

Thinking of you Rachoo


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Savanna thats great news xx


----------



## Athena

Congratulations Savannah that's amazing news, very happy for you and DH wow it is true some people don't get a positive on an hpt then?? That will give others hope when they've had BFN. Well done!

Good luck today Rachoo :)


----------



## Sandy83

A question for you NHS ladies. 

Ive got funding for 3 cycles under the NHS, can anyone clarify if one cycle is just a fresh cycle and nothing else or if one cycle consists of a fresh cycle and any FET cycles with the first collection? 

Hope that makes sense xx


----------



## slb80

Sandy83 said:


> A question for you NHS ladies.
> 
> Ive got funding for 3 cycles under the NHS, can anyone clarify if one cycle is just a fresh cycle and nothing else or if one cycle consists of a fresh cycle and any FET cycles with the first collection?
> 
> Hope that makes sense xx

I am sorry I really don't know and I think it varies from each area. I know my pct only fund one fresh cycle but I do know others are differentq


----------



## slb80

So I am now PUPO with twins. One embryo stopped developing over night which just left two. So we were advised to have both put back as they felt it gave us the best chance so it seems the pct policy if one only rule can be bent. Just praying we have a sticky one.


----------



## Sandy83

Congratualtions on being PUPO xx


----------



## Savanna

slb80 said:


> So I am now PUPO with twins. One embryo stopped developing over night which just left two. So we were advised to have both put back as they felt it gave us the best chance so it seems the pct policy if one only rule can be bent. Just praying we have a sticky one.

Congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## SignoraL

Congrats, Savanna!!! So happy for you!!! :happydance:

Slb, enjoy being PUPO!!! Congrats!!! :happydance:

Rachoo, good luck!!! I'm praying for your :bfp:!!!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Victory78

slb80 said:


> So I am now PUPO with twins. One embryo stopped developing over night which just left two. So we were advised to have both put back as they felt it gave us the best chance so it seems the pct policy if one only rule can be bent. Just praying we have a sticky one.

Congrats on being PUPO. What date do you test?

I'm definitely finding the 2WW the hardest part of the whole process! 5 days to go!


----------



## Victory78

Sandy83 said:


> A question for you NHS ladies.
> 
> Ive got funding for 3 cycles under the NHS, can anyone clarify if one cycle is just a fresh cycle and nothing else or if one cycle consists of a fresh cycle and any FET cycles with the first collection?
> 
> Hope that makes sense xx

Hi Sandy, how are you doing today? I'm afraid I don't know the answer to your question as I didn't qualify for NHS-funded treatment. Will they be able to do your FET cycle next month - hope so :hugs:


----------



## slb80

Victory78 said:


> slb80 said:
> 
> 
> So I am now PUPO with twins. One embryo stopped developing over night which just left two. So we were advised to have both put back as they felt it gave us the best chance so it seems the pct policy if one only rule can be bent. Just praying we have a sticky one.
> 
> Congrats on being PUPO. What date do you test?
> 
> I'm definitely finding the 2WW the hardest part of the whole process! 5 days to go!Click to expand...

25th October. Going to be the longest two weeks ever!


----------



## Sandy83

Victory78 said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> A question for you NHS ladies.
> 
> Ive got funding for 3 cycles under the NHS, can anyone clarify if one cycle is just a fresh cycle and nothing else or if one cycle consists of a fresh cycle and any FET cycles with the first collection?
> 
> Hope that makes sense xx
> 
> Hi Sandy, how are you doing today? I'm afraid I don't know the answer to your question as I didn't qualify for NHS-funded treatment. Will they be able to do your FET cycle next month - hope so :hugs:Click to expand...

Just waititng for appointment letter to come through to find out where we go from here. 

Im doing ok actually better than i thought just want to get moving and try again still plenty fighting spirit left in me :kiss:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Savanna said:


> We got our BFP!!! I still can't believe it and even asked the clinic to confirm with the lab that those were in fact my results and not someone else! Level is at 375 too - so who know why it didn't show up on the home test! Lesson learned is never to POAS early again. DH and I are elated! Feels very surreal.
> 
> Rachoo, hoping you get your BFP too!

Congratulations!! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

slb80 said:


> So I am now PUPO with twins. One embryo stopped developing over night which just left two. So we were advised to have both put back as they felt it gave us the best chance so it seems the pct policy if one only rule can be bent. Just praying we have a sticky one.

Congratulations! You are PUPO!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandy you will get pregnant. I'm praying that we all do.


----------



## Rachoo

Hi ladies, well, what an extremely emotional night we have had....I tested last night, one day early and got a feint positive, so was super excited :happydance:

Then sadly we had to rush our 6 year old dog, Cooper, to the vets at midnight to be put to sleep (he's been fighting lymphoma for a little while and suddenly went downhill), he wasn't predicted to last this long :cry:

I re-tested this morning, twice, and definitely got our :bfp: - I feel like Cooper held out to see the positive result with us last night before he had to go.

My emotions are all over the place...I can't stop crying because I'm so happy and so sad all at the same time....probably hormones too.

Sorry to babble on....

Congrats savanna, so so happy for you too :wohoo:

I hope everyone else is doing good xx :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Rachoo and so sorry at the same time. Thinking of you at this happy and sad time :hugs:

AFM - Well :witch: hasnt wasted anytime in making an appearance! I guess its good so if we decide to go for FET straight away hopefully we will be able to do it before Xmas! xx


----------



## slb80

Aw Rachoo congratulations on your bfp. I am so sorry for the loss of your dog. I am thinking of you and dh at this happy but sad time xxx


----------



## SignoraL

Congrats, Rachoo!!! So excited for you!!! :happydance: But so sorry about the loss of your beloved dog. :hugs:


----------



## Savanna

Rachoo, congratulations, so happy for you :happydance: 

Really sorry about your dog though, that's so sad, but at least you have some good news to hold on too right now


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Rachoo Congratulations! :happydance: I'm so happy for you!

Sandy - She just came in today as well. Now I can call the Dr and get FET started. The sad part is that yesterday I took a test and it was positive! Next month is our month!


----------



## Sandy83

Well ive been told a letter is in the post with an appt date to attend but if i dont get anything by monday im going to call to see when i can go in. xx


----------



## Victory78

Rachoo: huge congratulations - fantastic news! Although, having a dog too, I feel heartbroken about your dog. What an emotional 24 hours for you.....

HappyBunny & Sandy: good to hear that AF has arrived already and here's to positive FET's in November

AnnetteCali, you're next up with the OTD then its me - ahhhh!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Congrats to the bfp's !

Rachoo... So sorry to hear about your dog. So sad :-( 

Afm: you ladies know I've been poas since 2dp5dt... And yesterday morning I got a really really faint bfp. I couldn't believe my eyes ... So I took another one in the afternoon ... And it was a hair darker . So now I'm poas twice a day ! Took one this morning ... It was still light.. Didn't get any darker from yesterday afternoons test... But it's still there . I'm nervous ... And hoping this one sticks .im worried because the lines r so light :( 
I go for my beta on Monday ... I pray this isn't a chemical pregnancy !! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us!!! Xoxo


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Thank you Victory. Your OTD is coming up. I'm hoping for a bfp for you!

AnnetteCali don't give up. The lines will get darker. I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you!

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## chichifab

Congratulations Rachoo :happydance: so sorry to hear about your dog :hugs:

Annettcali - it sound like a BFP to me! Hang in there the line will get darker towards OTD :hug:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats on you bfp Rachoo :dance: So sorry about your dog, sending you lots of :hugs:

Yay Annette, really hope it is the start of your bfp :dance:


----------



## Athena

Sandy-With my pct one full cycle of funded includes any FET left over from the fresh cycle. With three funded cycles you are definitely going to be pregnant very soon xxx :hugs:

slb-congrats on being PUPO :happydance:

Rachoo- Huge congratulations to you, well done! Our clinic at the BCRM must be happy with all the recent BFPs, my friend got hers from there too! I am so sorry about cooper hun and am thinking of you. He is in a lovely place now :hugs:

Annette- As a fellow POAS addict just to reassure you when I got my very faint positive on 4dp5dt it took until at least 7/8dp5dt to get darker, as I have done many many tests now :blush: I can say that if I line them all up the ones I did early on very gradually get darker, it's not until last week that they are super dark. And yes, I am completely nutty for keeping POAS but I may as well use them up, still have a digi that I'm saving :dohh: So I have to say a huge congratulations to you too!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Athena

Rachoo, which Dr did your transfer just to be curious? Dr Chandra did ours but we were under Mr Wardle as our consultant x


----------



## Rachoo

Athena said:


> Rachoo, which Dr did your transfer just to be curious? Dr Chandra did ours but we were under Mr Wardle as our consultant x

I am not sure tbh. We were under Dr Chandra, but the actual ET was done by a lady, she was really lovely but i cannot remember her name - maybe because it was on a Saturday?

How are you feeling, when is your 6-7 week scan?


----------



## Athena

Oh yes, I expect they have different drs doing it all the time then, I thought they were so nice.

I'm great thanks, feeling really good, do feel pregnant now which is nice! Our 6 week scan is next thurs I will be exactly 6 weeks, really hoping to see a heartbeat!


----------



## Rachoo

Athena said:


> Oh yes, I expect they have different drs doing it all the time then, I thought they were so nice.
> 
> I'm great thanks, feeling really good, do feel pregnant now which is nice! Our 6 week scan is next thurs I will be exactly 6 weeks, really hoping to see a heartbeat!

Wow, that'll be amazing. They told me they like to do the scan around 7 weeks so I'm waiting until the 30th....I can't wait :hugs:


----------



## Savanna

Rachoo and Anthenna, for some reason my Dr. scheduled my scan only on the 13th November, which seems ages away, and would put me at just over 8 weeks. Feels like an eternity away and given the MM last time, I'm tempted to try to push to do it earlier....The norm seems to be around 6-7 weeks, am I right?


----------



## chichifab

Savanna said:


> Rachoo and Anthenna, for some reason my Dr. scheduled my scan only on the 13th November, which seems ages away, and would put me at just over 8 weeks. Feels like an eternity away and given the MM last time, I'm tempted to try to push to do it earlier....The norm seems to be around 6-7 weeks, am I right?

Hi savanna,

It seems long but 6/7 weeks is common! I'm having mine at 7 weeks on the dot, on the 30th which seems miles away but I keep telling myself if I can stomach the 2ww then I can stomach anything! 

Rachoo - we have the same scan date!

Athena - that's cool, I bet you can't wait.

Afm, I am having a metallic test and tirednessness as my symptoms so far!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Well the POAS addiction continues... my line started getting darker.. which as relieved some of my anxiety! I think I will be able to breathe once I get my beta numbers and hear/see the heartbeat.. which seems so far away! This time last year I got pregnant with IUI, but sadly miscarried... no heartbeat found on week 6.. then slowly developed .. then stopped on week 10. :-( Praying this is a sticky bean!!! 

Thinking of all of you ladies! 

Lately i've had terrible headaches that seem to last for the most part of the day. blah!


----------



## chichifab

Congratulation Annetticali on your :bfp: :happydance:

I know what you mean about being scared after your MC, I was feeling the same! but told myself to just take one step at a time, and each day as it comes :)


----------



## SignoraL

Congrats, AnnetteCali!!! I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hi Ladies...

I'm a little worried as I just had some brown spotting when I went to the bathroom.. and a clump of the gross cronine came out as well. :-( Hope things are ok. Now I will be on spotting patrol ... :-( Cant wait for Monday to roll around so I can have my blood checked.. hopefully that will help ease some of my worry.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Congrats AnnetteCali! I hope you have a great beta on Monday. Don't worry about the spotting as long as its brown you should be fine.


----------



## slb80

Contracts on you bfp annettecali. I am sure it will be fine and you will get amazing blood results.


----------



## chichifab

AnnetteCali said:


> Hi Ladies...
> 
> I'm a little worried as I just had some brown spotting when I went to the bathroom.. and a clump of the gross cronine came out as well. :-( Hope things are ok. Now I will be on spotting patrol ... :-( Cant wait for Monday to roll around so I can have my blood checked.. hopefully that will help ease some of my worry.

Brown spotting is common, try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## Athena

Savanna said:


> Rachoo and Anthenna, for some reason my Dr. scheduled my scan only on the 13th November, which seems ages away, and would put me at just over 8 weeks. Feels like an eternity away and given the MM last time, I'm tempted to try to push to do it earlier....The norm seems to be around 6-7 weeks, am I right?

In the UK with IVF 7 weeks is the norm, I am only having mine at 6 weeks because of my ectopic, I suppose they want to check straight off all in the right place because of risks involved if it's not, although I know this little one is in the right place as had had a lot of pain and bleeding at this point the last time.

8 weeks will be nice for a scan as you will be able to see a lot more and will def see the heartbeat which is so exciting! xx


----------



## Athena

Annette the brown spotting is just from the implantation, don't worry hon :hugs: I know that's easier said than done but I'm sure tmw your b/w will be great xx


----------



## Savanna

AnnetteCali said:


> Well the POAS addiction continues... my line started getting darker.. which as relieved some of my anxiety! I think I will be able to breathe once I get my beta numbers and hear/see the heartbeat.. which seems so far away! This time last year I got pregnant with IUI, but sadly miscarried... no heartbeat found on week 6.. then slowly developed .. then stopped on week 10. :-( Praying this is a sticky bean!!!
> 
> Thinking of all of you ladies!
> 
> Lately i've had terrible headaches that seem to last for the most part of the day. blah!

Congrats AnnetteCali! I hear you about being nervous after a MC, I also had a MM last time around, not heartbeat at 7 weeks, which was heart breaking. Trying not to stress too much time time around, but proving not to be that easy!!


----------



## Savanna

Athena said:


> Savanna said:
> 
> 
> Rachoo and Anthenna, for some reason my Dr. scheduled my scan only on the 13th November, which seems ages away, and would put me at just over 8 weeks. Feels like an eternity away and given the MM last time, I'm tempted to try to push to do it earlier....The norm seems to be around 6-7 weeks, am I right?
> 
> In the UK with IVF 7 weeks is the norm, I am only having mine at 6 weeks because of my ectopic, I suppose they want to check straight off all in the right place because of risks involved if it's not, although I know this little one is in the right place as had had a lot of pain and bleeding at this point the last time.
> 
> 8 weeks will be nice for a scan as you will be able to see a lot more and will def see the heartbeat which is so exciting! xxClick to expand...

Thanks Athena, I guess I'm just really nervous this time around, but I think I just need to try to enjoy the moment, take it one day at the time, and not second guess everything all the time. This will sound silly, but I almost wish I already had morning sickness so that I'd be reassured that everything is progressing as planned :blush:


----------



## Sandy83

Annette - As a lot of the ladies have said spotting can be very common, keeping my FX'd for a :bfp: for you tomorrow. xx


----------



## Sandy83

Keeping my FX'd for you Savanna :hugs: xx


----------



## Athena

Savanna said:


> Athena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Savanna said:
> 
> 
> Rachoo and Anthenna, for some reason my Dr. scheduled my scan only on the 13th November, which seems ages away, and would put me at just over 8 weeks. Feels like an eternity away and given the MM last time, I'm tempted to try to push to do it earlier....The norm seems to be around 6-7 weeks, am I right?
> 
> In the UK with IVF 7 weeks is the norm, I am only having mine at 6 weeks because of my ectopic, I suppose they want to check straight off all in the right place because of risks involved if it's not, although I know this little one is in the right place as had had a lot of pain and bleeding at this point the last time.
> 
> 8 weeks will be nice for a scan as you will be able to see a lot more and will def see the heartbeat which is so exciting! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Athena, I guess I'm just really nervous this time around, but I think I just need to try to enjoy the moment, take it one day at the time, and not second guess everything all the time. This will sound silly, but I almost wish I already had morning sickness so that I'd be reassured that everything is progressing as planned :blush:Click to expand...

I don't have MS either, yes I know EXACTLY what you mean I wish I had it too, I have had a few episodes of nausea but that's it. I think it doesn't usually kick in til the 6 week mark though and then we'll be wishing we didn't have it LOL!


----------



## Sandy83

Athena said:


> Sandy-With my pct one full cycle of funded includes any FET left over from the fresh cycle. With three funded cycles you are definitely going to be pregnant very soon xxx :hugs:

Thanks for the info Athena as this makes me more positive that it will happen as only thought i would have 3 chances including FET but guess i could potentially have 6 chances if i get a fresh and fet per cycle. 

Just not sure what the waiting time needs to be between a failed cycle and going on with FET im hoping i can do it before xmas if possible but still waiting for the letter to come through the post with my appt on. xx


----------



## Athena

I've heard ladies doing FET straight away, it probably depends on your hospital but it is possible. I really hope your appt comes through quickly. I know you will have your BFP soon xx


----------



## AnnetteCali

Thanks for your help ladies.. the spotting stopped last night... so far so good. 

I go in tomorrow for my beta in the afternoon.. will know the results by 6 pm tomorrow! fingers crossed!

No sickness or anything yet.. other than mild cramping like AF cramps and headaches on and off. I agree with the ladies that said they are looking forward to MS , that way they know things are progressing! Maybe we will be lucky and never get sick?!! My youngest sister didn't have one sick day during her pregnancy! :)

Keeping everyone in my prayers! xoxo


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Keeping my FX for you AnnetteCali!! I pray for a strong beta!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Thanks HappyBunny!! I hope this one sticks!!

Just noticed you are also in California! Are you Northern or Southern?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Central California.


----------



## AnnetteCali

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Central California.


I've lived in California all of my life and had to google cities in Central California.. i guess i used to always consider those cities to be northern :S


----------



## AnnetteCali

Feeling slightly nervous for my beta tomorrow .. i don't feel any symptoms... my boobs aren't even as sore or full as they felt a few days ago! It's so hard not to stress over this process. i'm either waiting to ovulate... waiting for ER, waiting for ET, focussing on symptoms or lack of... my husband probably thinks i'm nuts!

wishing everyone a great week!


----------



## slb80

Keeping my fingers crossed for a great beta Annettecali. 

I am now 3dp3dt and boy are they days going slow. This really is going to be the longest 2ww ever! 

How everyone doing?


----------



## Sandy83

Keeping my FX'd for you Annette :hugs: cant wait to see your post later. 

Slb the wait is very long especially when you are seeing other peoples posts as you just want to know the outcome. Will you be testing early? :kiss: xx


----------



## slb80

Originally I said no but I think by the time next weekend comes along I will crumble. Infact superdrug have an offer on their early pregnancy tests. Four for £7.99 so it would be rude not to get some.


----------



## Sandy83

:rofl: I like it xx


----------



## Victory78

Morning ladies - hope you all had good weekends.

Good luck with your beta today AnnetteCali 

Slb80 - the 2WW goes soooooo slowly doesn't it!

My OTD is tomorrow and I've been getting really nervous over the weekend. All of last week I was feeling positive and its good to know you're PUPO, but now I'm so terrified of what tomorrow holds. I'm really trying to be positive. I have had zero symptoms until this morning where I have had AF like cramps. Our apt is at 08.30 tomorrow but I don't know when we get the results.


----------



## slb80

I just keep trying to visualise what is happening on each day. It just consumes your every second waking and sleeping. I have never known dh tell me to be careful so much in just a few days!


----------



## Sandy83

Im keeping my FX'd for you Victory xx


----------



## chichifab

Keeping everything crossed for you Annettcali :kiss:


----------



## L4hope

Good luck today Annette!

Victory good luck for you tomorrow!


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Good luck with your beta today Annette! :)

Victory - right before my beta my only symptoms were af like cramps.fx'd for you:)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good luck Victory! I hope you get good numbers. :dust:

AnnetteCali - good luck today! :dust: to you!


----------



## Savanna

Annette, fingers crossed for you BFP. 

Victory, hope your result is also positive! 

AFM, still not feeling pregnant, which I know I should be thankful for, but can't help feeling quite stressed...


----------



## SignoraL

I thought this thread was quiet but then I realized I unsubscribed on my iPhone on accident! Oops!

Annette and Victory, can't wait to hear your news!!! Praying for you both!!! 

Slb, the 2WW is so long! Just try to keep yourself occupied. Watch movies, read books or magazine, get together with friends or spend some QT with your DH. It will help pass the time. 

I feel a little queasy sometimes, but praying it doesn't become full-blown MS. Right now, just really tired and still peeing a lot, especially in the early morning. Tired of doing shots, but hoping just a few more weeks of the PIO and Lovenox blood thinner (I think someone else on here was doing that - Victory, you're doing Clexane? I think it's the same thing as Lovenox.) Massive bruises on my tummy from the Lovenox and huge knots in the muscle on my bum from the PIO. Not to mention the icky green goo from the suppositories!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies....

Hope everyone is doing well! Got my results back today... Beta #1 is 120. Apparently they don't take three betas... I was hoping it would be higher! i'm never happy and always worrying about something! lol.. The doc said anything over 100 is good... and I wouldn't need another beta unless I wanted one for peace of mind... so i'm going back wednesday! double number double! 

Sending baby dust to everyone! xoxo Thanks so much for all of your support ladies!


----------



## SignoraL

Yay!!! That is wonderful, Annette!!! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

:wohoo: :wohoo: Annette I have been waiting to hear your beta! Congratulations!! I knew it!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Thanks ladies... It's been a long road for me.. but happy to finally get some positive news. Will keep you posted on my beta on wed.


----------



## Sweetness_87

hey ladies I have my forst IVF ER Nov 7,8 or 9 depending on egg growth etc. I am really hoping I get my VERY first BFP that way. I have saw a lot of girls get their first one with IVf I am just hoping that will be me as well as it has been a very long and painful journey. I go in tomorrow to get saline injected in my uterus to see if everything is ok. I am nervous, I also start repronex Friday and my last BCP will be on Thur. I was only on BCP for like ten days which seemed short but who knows. I am just praying this is it


Congrats to everyone that finally got their BFP. Sooooo many people out there that doesnt try or doesnt want them and SOOOO glad to see loving couples get what they have always wanted. Congrats

For those who havent got their BFP we will in due time :) 

Hope you dont mind me joining


----------



## slb80

Knew you would get a great number annettecali - Congratulations! 

Victory thinking of you today. I know you will get your bfp. X

Sweetness welcome and good luck.


----------



## Savanna

Annette, congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance: My doctor also does only one beta, but told me I could go back for another one if it would give me peace of mine, so as soon as I'm back from this work trip I'm on, I'll be knocking on his door!

Victory, fingers crossed for you today!!


----------



## Sandy83

congratulations Annette that is great news :happydance: look forward to seeing wednesday number yay!

Good luck for today Victory, will be thinking of you.:hugs:

Welcome :hi: sweetness, good luck for your saline scan xx


----------



## chichifab

Congratulations Annette :happydance::happydance::happydance: Thats a great number!!

Victory - Goodluck and I'm keeping everything crossed for you

Welcome Sweetness


----------



## Athena

Congrats Annette, I heard anything over 50 is good so 120 is great!! Well done.

Welcome sweetness and GL in you IVF journey xx


----------



## Victory78

Congratulations Annette

Well, I've had the blood test so waiting for the call this afternoon anytime before 5pm - I am so nervous and finding it really hard to be positive as seems surreal that I could get a BFP after all this time. I'm so used to the monthly disappointment! I wish I had some symptoms or something as proof! Anyway DH has taken the day off work and I'm 'working from home!' so we're going to head out for a pub lunch and walk along the beach with the dog this afternoon and try not to think about 'the call'.

Welcome Sweetness and GL with your IVF journey


----------



## slb80

Keeping everything crossed for you and your dh x


----------



## Sandy83

keeping my FX'd for you xx


----------



## Sandy83

Im going to Apologise now for the rant and the long post but needed to get it off my chest!

Well recieved my letter for my next appointment for the clinic after failed treatment :cry:and its 26th November, which is 6 WEEKS AWAY :saywhat:Not sure if its just me but 6 weeks is a long time. Im not expecting to have treatment instantly but was at least expecting an appointment to discuss the treatment and see if anything went wrong or what could have been done etc. 

So me being me i got straight onto the phone to the clinic to see why ive got to wait that long for an appointment. I was advised this is the normal lenght of time that they wait before your next appointment as they like you to have a normal AF before attending so they can look to proceeding with the treatment. By that time ill probably of had 2 normal AF's since the treatment failed never mind one. As you can imagine i wasnt too happy. :growlmad: 

After a long discussion she advised me that she will see if she can move my appointment sooner, so FX'd ill get another letter to say its been brought forward. :thumbup:

It doesnt stop there :dohh:Obviously when i got the mail this was the first letter i read and got on my high horse and made the phone call after calming down and sorting out that issue i went on the open the rest of the mail. I then recieved another letter from the clinic this time advising me that they were sorry the treatment wasnt successful but they thought i responded well to all the medication and had quality eggs at the retrieval stage so wondered if i would be interested in participating in some research they were carrying out to look into why some diseases are carried from birth etc (havent read all the information yet). This would require me to give them hald of my eggs at the next fresh cycle if i dont fall pregnant prior to this. If i agreed to this in return the research department would full fund a 4th IVF cycle if i did not fall pregnant after the 3 funded by the NHS. :wacko: Wow so much information to take in. Obviously this is a great opportunity as i would then have 4 fresh IVF cycles fully funded :happydance: . We need to sit down and consider everything but they did say they wouldnt take half the eggs unless i had 10 or more eggs at the retrieval. 

As you can imagine i went through so many emotions yesterday from just opening the mail!!!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: 

Got lots to think about as FET would be the next move which i have found out is covered under the first IVF cycle so dont move on to IVF # 2 till all frosties are used :happydance: which is good news. But doesnt look like it will be till next year now, as the lab at the clinic closes for 2 weeks over the christmas and new year but clinic is still open for appts just no transfers. So wait and see when the next appt is!!!!! :kiss: Might be able to squeeze it in xx


----------



## AnnetteCali

Victory....

thinking of you this morning xoxo hope you get your BFP! XOXO

Sandy... that really sucks about the wait. I know how impatient I was after my failed cycles.. and hated waiting one cycle.. let alone two! Good news about the second letter though!!... it's amazing that any cycles are funded. Unfortunately for me... I have to private pay for all cycles :S 

Sending baby dust to all! xoxo


----------



## Athena

Thinking of you Victory, hope to hear some good news soon.

Sandy-I can understand why you want to get things moving quicker, I do believe we are so lucky that we get funding through the NHS and waiting for appts etc can be frustrating but I suppose they all have some sort of protocol/time frame they follow. I'm sure the reason for your failed cycle was just bad luck, saying that though if it were me I would do the research thing they are talking about to get the other full funded cycle, that way you are optimising your chances even more and the gain far outweighs the risk especially since they said you would only donate half the eggs if more than ten. I think that's great news. 

You will without a doubt get pregnant at some point in your funded cycles. Probably your FET. I know the waiting is absolute torture and you just want to get on with it, believe me I understand after years of waiting and can completely sympathise with you, but you will get there in the end, promise xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks, think im starting to think more rationally now and understand the wait just frustrating at times. 

As you said i do believe i will get there eventually. xx


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

good luck Victory! 

Sandy - It's awful that you have to wait 6 weeks. I was told that I had to wait to make sure my body was back to normal. The sad part is with the holidays coming the wait seems to be much longer. On the other side, it must be nice to get full funds for 3 IVF's. We don't get anything like that. If your insurance doesn't cover it then you are on your own. We paid everything out of pocket so this was our only shot. It will be all worth it when you hold your bundle of joy. Hopefully you will get in there before the 6 weeks.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sweetness_87 said:


> hey ladies I have my forst IVF ER Nov 7,8 or 9 depending on egg growth etc. I am really hoping I get my VERY first BFP that way. I have saw a lot of girls get their first one with IVf I am just hoping that will be me as well as it has been a very long and painful journey. I go in tomorrow to get saline injected in my uterus to see if everything is ok. I am nervous, I also start repronex Friday and my last BCP will be on Thur. I was only on BCP for like ten days which seemed short but who knows. I am just praying this is it
> 
> 
> Congrats to everyone that finally got their BFP. Sooooo many people out there that doesnt try or doesnt want them and SOOOO glad to see loving couples get what they have always wanted. Congrats
> 
> For those who havent got their BFP we will in due time :)
> 
> 
> Hope you dont mind me joining

Welcome! Good luck on your first IVF.


----------



## Sandy83

HappyBunnyAB said:


> good luck Victory!
> 
> Sandy - It's awful that you have to wait 6 weeks. I was told that I had to wait to make sure my body was back to normal. The sad part is with the holidays coming the wait seems to be much longer. On the other side, it must be nice to get full funds for 3 IVF's. We don't get anything like that. If your insurance doesn't cover it then you are on your own. We paid everything out of pocket so this was our only shot. It will be all worth it when you hold your bundle of joy. Hopefully you will get in there before the 6 weeks.

I know how lucky i am to have these 3 funded cycles and feel blessed but its at the expense of DH having lymphona cancer as to why ive qualified for the funds which i guess is the down side. 

Im keeping my FX'd crossed that we all get our well deserved :bfp: very soon xx


----------



## SignoraL

Praying for you, Victory!!! Can't wait to hear the news!!!

Sandy, so sorry about the wait but glad you got some good news too!!! :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Sandy83 said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> good luck Victory!
> 
> Sandy - It's awful that you have to wait 6 weeks. I was told that I had to wait to make sure my body was back to normal. The sad part is with the holidays coming the wait seems to be much longer. On the other side, it must be nice to get full funds for 3 IVF's. We don't get anything like that. If your insurance doesn't cover it then you are on your own. We paid everything out of pocket so this was our only shot. It will be all worth it when you hold your bundle of joy. Hopefully you will get in there before the 6 weeks.
> 
> I know how lucky i am to have these 3 funded cycles and feel blessed but its at the expense of DH having lymphona cancer as to why ive qualified for the funds which i guess is the down side.
> 
> Im keeping my FX'd crossed that we all get our well deserved :bfp: very soon xxClick to expand...

I'm sorry I didn't know about your DH. You so deserve this baby. I know you will get it.


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks! Didnt mean to play the sympathy vote, Wish everyone was entitled to funded IVF as its such a trying time never mind getting into debt on top of it. xx


----------



## alicatt

Hey All...

Just wanted to say a quick hello.. Congrats to all that got their BFPs this month, so exciting. My Dr's office is so funny, they keep calling about 1 time per week to make sure everything is still fine and we are all set for the next cycle that will officially begin at the end of November. 

They want to make sure I'm choosing a new sperm donor, and that I schedule a trial transfer, and that I'm taking my BCP on time.

Has anyone had any success with the antagonist protocol starting immediately after taking BCP? That is what they want to do with me. 

Providing I get my period when they think I will, my stimulation should start around Nov 24th or so. The goal was to have the ER and ET between Dec 6th and Dec 15th. The Dr and his staff want to take off for the holidays. HEHE. I guess that is understandable! Interestingly enough, this schedule puts me at XMAS for my BETA. So that will be interesting! Nothing like a :bfp: for Christmas!


----------



## SignoraL

alicatt said:


> Hey All...
> 
> Just wanted to say a quick hello.. Congrats to all that got their BFPs this month, so exciting. My Dr's office is so funny, they keep calling about 1 time per week to make sure everything is still fine and we are all set for the next cycle that will officially begin at the end of November.
> 
> They want to make sure I'm choosing a new sperm donor, and that I schedule a trial transfer, and that I'm taking my BCP on time.
> 
> Has anyone had any success with the antagonist protocol starting immediately after taking BCP? That is what they want to do with me.
> 
> Providing I get my period when they think I will, my stimulation should start around Nov 24th or so. The goal was to have the ER and ET between Dec 6th and Dec 15th. The Dr and his staff want to take off for the holidays. HEHE. I guess that is understandable! Interestingly enough, this schedule puts me at XMAS for my BETA. So that will be interesting! Nothing like a :bfp: for Christmas!

Hi Alicatt, it's good to hear from you and I'm glad that your doctor's office has been checking up on you! It sounds like things are moving right along. 

I actually did antagonist protocol with Ganirelix after taking BCP and it worked for me. I think I started the Ganirelix on the 6th day of stimming. I hope it works for you and you get your Christmas :bfp:!!! :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Welcome sweetness! I hope first time works for you!!

Sandy no sympathy card needed. Or maybe we should all get one!! Really it's just a shame that IVF can't be covered through insurance for everyone. I'm happy for those of you that don't have the added stress of paying out of pocket. I hope your dh is responding well to treatment. Sorry that you have to go through that as well. :hugs:

Signora I noticed you said you did the antagonist protocol with ganirelix after bcp. My docs are switching me to that protocol for this next cycle. Did your docs say why they were using that protocol versus the Lupron protocols? I hope I have the sane success you did with it!


----------



## L4hope

Sometimes I just can't keep up with this thread!!

Annette Congrats!!!

Victory thinking of you!

Sandy I completely understand how you feel. There's so much waiting involved in this process. It seems like all we do is wait wait wait!! We're so ready to be moms that it's frustrating. I know when I get a bfn I just want AF to start immediately and move on to the next round of trying. Hopefully you can get in sooner and how wonderful to have the option of three funded cycles!!


----------



## alicatt

SignoraL said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Hey All...
> 
> Just wanted to say a quick hello.. Congrats to all that got their BFPs this month, so exciting. My Dr's office is so funny, they keep calling about 1 time per week to make sure everything is still fine and we are all set for the next cycle that will officially begin at the end of November.
> 
> They want to make sure I'm choosing a new sperm donor, and that I schedule a trial transfer, and that I'm taking my BCP on time.
> 
> Has anyone had any success with the antagonist protocol starting immediately after taking BCP? That is what they want to do with me.
> 
> Providing I get my period when they think I will, my stimulation should start around Nov 24th or so. The goal was to have the ER and ET between Dec 6th and Dec 15th. The Dr and his staff want to take off for the holidays. HEHE. I guess that is understandable! Interestingly enough, this schedule puts me at XMAS for my BETA. So that will be interesting! Nothing like a :bfp: for Christmas!
> 
> Hi Alicatt, it's good to hear from you and I'm glad that your doctor's office has been checking up on you! It sounds like things are moving right along.
> 
> I actually did antagonist protocol with Ganirelix after taking BCP and it worked for me. I think I started the Ganirelix on the 6th day of stimming. I hope it works for you and you get your Christmas :bfp:!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for that! I have been reading online how you need to do lupron at the end of the BCP to stimulate the FSH and that not doing so is bad! So it is nice to hear that my Dr is not crazy and we are doing it just a little differently but that it will work :)


----------



## alicatt

L4hope said:


> Welcome sweetness! I hope first time works for you!!
> 
> Sandy no sympathy card needed. Or maybe we should all get one!! Really it's just a shame that IVF can't be covered through insurance for everyone. I'm happy for those of you that don't have the added stress of paying out of pocket. I hope your dh is responding well to treatment. Sorry that you have to go through that as well. :hugs:
> 
> Signora I noticed you said you did the antagonist protocol with ganirelix after bcp. My docs are switching me to that protocol for this next cycle. Did your docs say why they were using that protocol versus the Lupron protocols? I hope I have the sane success you did with it!

I just got off the phone with mine about the same thing. Stressing over which protocol is best for me! I think a lot of the decisions between using different protocols has to do with how you did in prior IVF cycles, and what your underlying IF issues are. For me I have a normal AMH, mild PCOS, I'm 40 and using donor sperm. My last IVF (the one I did in Sept) was successful in the sense that we got lots of eggs, but the sperm wasn't necessarily the best quality. So they are going to tweak things a little by 1) using BCP first, 2) change the dosages of the meds a little bit, and 3) changing donor sperm.
Our plan this month is to get about the same number of eggs (15), but less overall follicles (I had over 30), and get all of those 15 to be mature. Last cycle only 12 of the 15 were mature. 

So from what I can gather, this protocol is used for women who have regular AMH, possibly some PCOS, but do not have issues with FSH or ovulation. It also allows them to use Lupron instead of HCG as the trigger, which if you are prone to OHSS will help keep it from occurring.

I hope that helps!


----------



## SignoraL

I'm not really sure why I had the antagonist protocol (but I had low AMH and Diminished Ovarian Reserve was my diagnosis, so that may have had something to do with it). I probably should have asked, but I figured that the doc knew more about what protocol I should be on than I did and just decided to trust him. I guess I figured that if it didn't work the first time, he'd adjust my protocol - would try Lupron the second time around, or different stimming drugs. I did use HcG as the trigger though. 

I hope all of you have success this next time around!!! More :bfp:s!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rachoo

Wow this thread moves so quickly....I've only been off for a couple of days and had lots to catch up on!

Annette, that's a great beta, I can't wait to hear what it is tomorrow, so exciting x

Victory, thinking of you today and hoping you get the result you want x

Sweetness, welcome and best of luck for your ivf in November x

Sandy, sorry you have such a long wait to start again, 6 weeks seems like such a long time. A big decision to make too, but you'll probably get you bfp on your fet fingers crossed x

Alicatt, getting your beta at Christmas, what better gift than a bfp, that would be amazing x

Sending :dust: to everyone x


----------



## Sandy83

Victory - hope everything is ok have you got your results, been watching out for your post xx


----------



## alicatt

Rachoo said:


> Wow this thread moves so quickly....I've only been off for a couple of days and had lots to catch up on!
> 
> Annette, that's a great beta, I can't wait to hear what it is tomorrow, so exciting x
> 
> Victory, thinking of you today and hoping you get the result you want x
> 
> Sweetness, welcome and best of luck for your ivf in November x
> 
> Sandy, sorry you have such a long wait to start again, 6 weeks seems like such a long time. A big decision to make too, but you'll probably get you bfp on your fet fingers crossed x
> 
> Alicatt, getting your beta at Christmas, what better gift than a bfp, that would be amazing x
> 
> Sending :dust: to everyone x

I agree.. it moves fast! I find it hard to keep up! Yes, a Christmas :bfp: would be amazing!! That is what I'm hoping for.

:dust: to you and everyone!!!


----------



## Victory78

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for the delay - first chance I've had to go online this evening. So we got the call right at the end of the day and its a BFP!!! Beta/HCG levels were 230 which they said was great/high and look for anything over 50. It hasn't really sunk in yet and I'm remaining cautious until my 6 week scan on 30 Oct. I also want to POAS to see it for myself!

I haven't had a chance to catch up on all the other activity on the thread today but will do so in the morning and respond. Just wanted to quickly share my news after all your kind good luck / thinking of you messages

x


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations victory thats great news xx


----------



## Athena

Congratulations Victory, so happy for you xx


----------



## SignoraL

Congratulations, Victory!!! :happydance:


----------



## alicatt

Victory78 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry for the delay - first chance I've had to go online this evening. So we got the call right at the end of the day and its a BFP!!! Beta/HCG levels were 230 which they said was great/high and look for anything over 50. It hasn't really sunk in yet and I'm remaining cautious until my 6 week scan on 30 Oct. I also want to POAS to see it for myself!
> 
> I haven't had a chance to catch up on all the other activity on the thread today but will do so in the morning and respond. Just wanted to quickly share my news after all your kind good luck / thinking of you messages
> 
> x

WOOHOO! That is great news! :happydance:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

Yay!:happydance: That beta is great Victory :)


----------



## chichifab

Congratulations Victory!!! :happydance: those are great numbers!!


----------



## alicatt

Do we know how many BFP's and BFN's we got?
I'd be interested to hear what the stats were on this group!

I know I was one of the BFN's, and it would be helpful to hear what the final tally was between BFPs and BFNs (might give those of us that didn't get our BFPs some hope for next time?)

Has anyone who got a BFN thought about starting another thread? Is anyone going to try again in the nov/dec/jan timeframe?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Congratulations Victory! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

alicatt said:


> Do we know how many BFP's and BFN's we got?
> I'd be interested to hear what the stats were on this group!
> 
> I know I was one of the BFN's, and it would be helpful to hear what the final tally was between BFPs and BFNs (might give those of us that didn't get our BFPs some hope for next time?)
> 
> Has anyone who got a BFN thought about starting another thread? Is anyone going to try again in the nov/dec/jan timeframe?

Hi alicatt, I got a BFN too this cycle. I'm waiting for my scan on Friday to maybe start FET in November if not I have to wait until Jan/Feb.


----------



## SignoraL

alicatt said:


> Do we know how many BFP's and BFN's we got?
> I'd be interested to hear what the stats were on this group!
> 
> I know I was one of the BFN's, and it would be helpful to hear what the final tally was between BFPs and BFNs (might give those of us that didn't get our BFPs some hope for next time?)
> 
> Has anyone who got a BFN thought about starting another thread? Is anyone going to try again in the nov/dec/jan timeframe?

I added everyone (I think, let me know if I left anyone out) and I counted 9 BFPs and 4 BFNs and a few who postponed. Does that sound right? Also, for those who got a BFP, there's a May/June 2013 (Summer Sensations) thread under Pregnancy Buddies, if you'd like to join.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

alicatt said:


> Hey All...
> 
> Just wanted to say a quick hello.. Congrats to all that got their BFPs this month, so exciting. My Dr's office is so funny, they keep calling about 1 time per week to make sure everything is still fine and we are all set for the next cycle that will officially begin at the end of November.
> 
> They want to make sure I'm choosing a new sperm donor, and that I schedule a trial transfer, and that I'm taking my BCP on time.
> 
> Has anyone had any success with the antagonist protocol starting immediately after taking BCP? That is what they want to do with me.
> 
> Providing I get my period when they think I will, my stimulation should start around Nov 24th or so. The goal was to have the ER and ET between Dec 6th and Dec 15th. The Dr and his staff want to take off for the holidays. HEHE. I guess that is understandable! Interestingly enough, this schedule puts me at XMAS for my BETA. So that will be interesting! Nothing like a :bfp: for Christmas!

A :bfp: for Christmas would be awesome! I did Lupron with BCP and Follistim. I was told I have PCOS and then I was told it was under control. So my protocal was normal. I only stimm for 8 days.


----------



## slb80

Victory that is fantastic news. Congratulations


----------



## slb80

Who is left to test? Is it just me??


----------



## Bluebell bun

We've still to test too:flower:


----------



## slb80

Oh yes! Your the day after me right? How are you going? 
I am back in work today thankfully. I really hope it helps the time pass. The cramping from ec&et has passed but last night I started to get some mild af type cramps low down. I smiled really hoping this is a good sign and not af preparing to start. Although the progesteone can cause cramping too can't it? Wow you can drive yourself crazy lol


----------



## Sandy83

alicatt said:


> Do we know how many BFP's and BFN's we got?
> I'd be interested to hear what the stats were on this group!
> 
> I know I was one of the BFN's, and it would be helpful to hear what the final tally was between BFPs and BFNs (might give those of us that didn't get our BFPs some hope for next time?)
> 
> Has anyone who got a BFN thought about starting another thread? Is anyone going to try again in the nov/dec/jan timeframe?

Hi 

I'm up to joining another thread i have my appointment on 26th Nov (hoping for it to be brought forward) so should be doing FET Dec/Jan. :happydance: xx


----------



## Athena

If you start another thread, please let us know how you get on. I'm really praying for all you guys and I know you will be successful soon xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Ill still be checking up on this one and posting as want to know how all you get on with your BFP xx


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> Ill still be checking up on this one and posting as want to know how all you get on with your BFP xx

Me too! :)


----------



## Sandy83

alicatt said:


> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Ill still be checking up on this one and posting as want to know how all you get on with your BFP xx
> 
> Me too! :)Click to expand...

Alicat - Are you going to start the thread? xx


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Ill still be checking up on this one and posting as want to know how all you get on with your BFP xx
> 
> Me too! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Alicat - Are you going to start the thread? xxClick to expand...

OHH.. I don't know? It still seems a long way off! I am still on BCP and won't be starting for another 5 weeks. :shrug:


----------



## Athena

Sandy83 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy83 said:
> 
> 
> Ill still be checking up on this one and posting as want to know how all you get on with your BFP xx
> 
> Me too! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Alicat - Are you going to start the thread? xxClick to expand...

Fantastic! Can't wait to hear how you get on xx


----------



## Victory78

SignoraL said:


> I thought this thread was quiet but then I realized I unsubscribed on my iPhone on accident! Oops!
> 
> Annette and Victory, can't wait to hear your news!!! Praying for you both!!!
> 
> Slb, the 2WW is so long! Just try to keep yourself occupied. Watch movies, read books or magazine, get together with friends or spend some QT with your DH. It will help pass the time.
> 
> I feel a little queasy sometimes, but praying it doesn't become full-blown MS. Right now, just really tired and still peeing a lot, especially in the early morning. Tired of doing shots, but hoping just a few more weeks of the PIO and Lovenox blood thinner (I think someone else on here was doing that - Victory, you're doing Clexane? I think it's the same thing as Lovenox.) Massive bruises on my tummy from the Lovenox and huge knots in the muscle on my bum from the PIO. Not to mention the icky green goo from the suppositories!

Signora, I'm still taking Clexane for at least another 2 weeks - still hate them! Also continuing with the yucky pessaries too!


----------



## Victory78

alicatt said:


> Hey All...
> 
> Just wanted to say a quick hello.. Congrats to all that got their BFPs this month, so exciting. My Dr's office is so funny, they keep calling about 1 time per week to make sure everything is still fine and we are all set for the next cycle that will officially begin at the end of November.
> 
> They want to make sure I'm choosing a new sperm donor, and that I schedule a trial transfer, and that I'm taking my BCP on time.
> 
> Has anyone had any success with the antagonist protocol starting immediately after taking BCP? That is what they want to do with me.
> 
> Providing I get my period when they think I will, my stimulation should start around Nov 24th or so. The goal was to have the ER and ET between Dec 6th and Dec 15th. The Dr and his staff want to take off for the holidays. HEHE. I guess that is understandable! Interestingly enough, this schedule puts me at XMAS for my BETA. So that will be interesting! Nothing like a :bfp: for Christmas!

Here's to getting your BFP before Christmas x


----------



## Victory78

Sandy, firstly I'm sorry to hear about your DH and I hope his treatment is going well. I completely understand your rant about having to wait until your next cycle. I did 'modified natural' IVF earlier in the year and my clinic originally said that one of the benefits was that you could do back-to-back treatments as the medication were low dosages. However, when I got a BFN, they said it was best for my body to wait until I had 2 natural cycles before trying IVF again. I was so upset despite a few family members saying 'its only 2 month's' but to us that 2 month's seems a long time when we just want to get on with it! I decided to be positive and used the time to really prepare for the next round - following Emma Cannon's fertility diet and starting acupuncture etc. My natural cycles were then longer than usual so I couldn't do IVF back in August as planned which I cried and cried about, and as you know started in late September. Not really sure what I'm trying to say, except that I completely get your frustration at waiting although I think its normal for clinics to make us wait a couple of cycles, and somehow we need to take the positives from this in terms of preparing our bodies for the next try as much as possible. Praying for you that you get your BFP with your FET towards the end of the year.


----------



## Rachoo

SignoraL said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Do we know how many BFP's and BFN's we got?
> I'd be interested to hear what the stats were on this group!
> 
> I know I was one of the BFN's, and it would be helpful to hear what the final tally was between BFPs and BFNs (might give those of us that didn't get our BFPs some hope for next time?)
> 
> Has anyone who got a BFN thought about starting another thread? Is anyone going to try again in the nov/dec/jan timeframe?
> 
> I added everyone (I think, let me know if I left anyone out) and I counted 9 BFPs and 4 BFNs and a few who postponed. Does that sound right? Also, for those who got a BFP, there's a May/June 2013 (Summer Sensations) thread under Pregnancy Buddies, if you'd like to join.Click to expand...

Thanks Signora....I'm one of the lucky bfp's so I will defo pop into this thread and say hi :hi:

For those of you taking your tests soon, wishing you lots of luck, I know how long the 2ww feels, I didn't think it'd end!

To the recent bfn's, :hugs: to you all, I really hope everything works our for you with fet or further ivf, I'll be thinking of you and sending lots of :dust: your way x


----------



## Saus

hi girlies

Sorry not been on for ages, as was poorly with a nasty bug so had to stay on buserlin for 3 weeks, but starts sims now thank goodness and had first scan and got over 15 eggs that are measuring over 10 (not sure what measurements they are) but got another scan on Friday to see if there doing ok with a view hopefully to have egg collection on Monday, can't wait feel like I'm carrying golf balls everywhere lol!

xx


----------



## MoBaby

.nvrmind..wrong thread!!


----------



## slb80

This has been the longest six days I have ever lived! Only another seven to go to! It completely is playing games with my mind over analysing every little cramp and twinge. I was sure af was going to show yesterday because I had a lot of cramping today it all seems to have gone again. 

DH has been in a vile mood the last couple of days. Really not like him at all. I imagine the wait is starting to get to him. That and having to muck out the two horses everyday!


----------



## chichifab

Slb80 not long now, hang in there! Sorry about DH, treatment affects people in different ways. I pray for your bfp :hugs:


----------



## Athena

slb80 said:


> This has been the longest six days I have ever lived! Only another seven to go to! It completely is playing games with my mind over analysing every little cramp and twinge. I was sure af was going to show yesterday because I had a lot of cramping today it all seems to have gone again.
> 
> DH has been in a vile mood the last couple of days. Really not like him at all. I imagine the wait is starting to get to him. That and having to muck out the two horses everyday!

It is so hard not to analyse every little twinge, I had a lot of cramping before my bfp so hopefully a good sign.

LOL about the DH mine's been much more helpful with our horses. Have you been riding? I've just been lunging mine even though one is an old happy hack and perfectly safe and 100% bombproof I don't want to risk it. I have an absolutely mental tb mare so wouldn't risk it on her. My SIL rode in the arena up until about 6 months gone!


----------



## Athena

Hi everyone, well I had my early scan today, I was so nervous I barely slept last night, but it went perfectly. We saw the baby and a perfect little heartbeat blinking away. I just can not believe it I feel as though I'm walking on a cloud I am so happy!

Pic attached teeny tiny baby on right hand side of gestational sack, I saw it straight away and so did DH I think he was worried he wouldn't see it as he said he's looked at scan pics before and been like ok where's the baby lol! But we both saw it clear as day! So happy xxx


----------



## AnnetteCali

slb80 said:



> This has been the longest six days I have ever lived! Only another seven to go to! It completely is playing games with my mind over analysing every little cramp and twinge. I was sure af was going to show yesterday because I had a lot of cramping today it all seems to have gone again.
> 
> DH has been in a vile mood the last couple of days. Really not like him at all. I imagine the wait is starting to get to him. That and having to muck out the two horses everyday!

slb80... hang in there. I went crazy during my wait! I was either obsessing over my slightly thin lining issue, symptoms, or lack of.. etc. What helped me was keeping track of my symptoms ... every day I would log them on my phone.. it helped me visualize what I was feeling.. I would go back and look at that list during the day.. add to it... or not. .etc. And with my lining... i googled so many threads where women had a thin lining... below 7mm.. and found women who got bfp's.. so as crazy as it is.. i took a pic of those threads.. and looked at them every time I started to doubt myself!

Whatever works to keep you sane! 

sending baby dust your way! xoxox


----------



## AnnetteCali

Athena said:


> Hi everyone, well I had my early scan today, I was so nervous I barely slept last night, but it went perfectly. We saw the baby and a perfect little heartbeat blinking away. I just can not believe it I feel as though I'm walking on a cloud I am so happy!
> 
> Pic attached teeny tiny baby on right hand side of gestational sack, I saw it straight away and so did DH I think he was worried he wouldn't see it as he said he's looked at scan pics before and been like ok where's the baby lol! But we both saw it clear as day! So happy xxx
> 
> View attachment 498455

Athena,

Congrats.. what a sweet little bean! xooxo


----------



## Sandy83

Athena - thats great ah bless! xx


----------



## slb80

Athena said:


> slb80 said:
> 
> 
> This has been the longest six days I have ever lived! Only another seven to go to! It completely is playing games with my mind over analysing every little cramp and twinge. I was sure af was going to show yesterday because I had a lot of cramping today it all seems to have gone again.
> 
> DH has been in a vile mood the last couple of days. Really not like him at all. I imagine the wait is starting to get to him. That and having to muck out the two horses everyday!
> 
> It is so hard not to analyse every little twinge, I had a lot of cramping before my bfp so hopefully a good sign.
> 
> LOL about the DH mine's been much more helpful with our horses. Have you been riding? I've just been lunging mine even though one is an old happy hack and perfectly safe and 100% bombproof I don't want to risk it. I have an absolutely mental tb mare so wouldn't risk it on her. My SIL rode in the arena up until about 6 months gone!Click to expand...

Riding? DH hasn't let me do any more than stroke them over the stable door! One is a little superstar and I feel very safe but he can have the odd vilent spook so dh doesn't even want me to lead him too and from the field. The other is pushy and rude so I wouldn't feel safe leading him. The clinic even told dh I am not to mess with he horses. Luckly dh is riding one and the her a friend is keeping fit.

I am a bag of emotions today and feel on the brink of tears. I have been so positive up until now but had a massive crash today. I feels so tired and that I could cry any second.


----------



## slb80

Athena said:


> Hi everyone, well I had my early scan today, I was so nervous I barely slept last night, but it went perfectly. We saw the baby and a perfect little heartbeat blinking away. I just can not believe it I feel as though I'm walking on a cloud I am so happy!
> 
> Pic attached teeny tiny baby on right hand side of gestational sack, I saw it straight away and so did DH I think he was worried he wouldn't see it as he said he's looked at scan pics before and been like ok where's the baby lol! But we both saw it clear as day! So happy xxx
> 
> View attachment 498455

How amazing. Such a beautiful sight. So happy for you and dh Xx


----------



## slb80

Doh. Double post!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Athena said:


> Hi everyone, well I had my early scan today, I was so nervous I barely slept last night, but it went perfectly. We saw the baby and a perfect little heartbeat blinking away. I just can not believe it I feel as though I'm walking on a cloud I am so happy!
> 
> Pic attached teeny tiny baby on right hand side of gestational sack, I saw it straight away and so did DH I think he was worried he wouldn't see it as he said he's looked at scan pics before and been like ok where's the baby lol! But we both saw it clear as day! So happy xxx
> 
> View attachment 498455

Aww:cloud9: What a blessing! Congratulations again.


----------



## SignoraL

Athena, congrats on your beautiful scan!!! Such a sweetie!!! Mine isn't until a week from today - week 7 - because we go to a small clinic with just one RE and he's out of town. I can't wait - this week will go by so slow!!!

Things are sounding promising, slb!!! Hang in there!!! Praying for you!!!


----------



## Victory78

slb80 said:


> Athena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slb80 said:
> 
> 
> This has been the longest six days I have ever lived! Only another seven to go to! It completely is playing games with my mind over analysing every little cramp and twinge. I was sure af was going to show yesterday because I had a lot of cramping today it all seems to have gone again.
> 
> DH has been in a vile mood the last couple of days. Really not like him at all. I imagine the wait is starting to get to him. That and having to muck out the two horses everyday!
> 
> It is so hard not to analyse every little twinge, I had a lot of cramping before my bfp so hopefully a good sign.
> 
> LOL about the DH mine's been much more helpful with our horses. Have you been riding? I've just been lunging mine even though one is an old happy hack and perfectly safe and 100% bombproof I don't want to risk it. I have an absolutely mental tb mare so wouldn't risk it on her. My SIL rode in the arena up until about 6 months gone!Click to expand...
> 
> Riding? DH hasn't let me do any more than stroke them over the stable door! One is a little superstar and I feel very safe but he can have the odd vilent spook so dh doesn't even want me to lead him too and from the field. The other is pushy and rude so I wouldn't feel safe leading him. The clinic even told dh I am not to mess with he horses. Luckly dh is riding one and the her a friend is keeping fit.
> 
> I am a bag of emotions today and feel on the brink of tears. I have been so positive up until now but had a massive crash today. I feels so tired and that I could cry any second.Click to expand...

Slb80: I know exactly how to feel. The 2WW went so slowly and I found it far harder than the earlier weeks when you are always being told the results of something (whether its follicle sizes, lining size, eggs collected, eggs fertilised...) - during the 2WW we're back in the hands of nature (except we get extra help from continued medication!). In the beginning I analysed all the symptoms (cramping, vivid dreams, poor sleep, tiredness, constipation), but then reminded myself (after lots of googling!) that it was pointless analysing symptoms as they are most likely due to the medication and I needed to try and stop and just enjoy being PUPO continuing my diet and rest. Easier said than done I know! Your half-way through - keep strong. Thinking of you x


----------



## slb80

Thanks ladies. Your kind words have let the tears flow! Hopefully I will feel better for it x


----------



## Victory78

slb80 said:


> Athena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slb80 said:
> 
> 
> This has been the longest six days I have ever lived! Only another seven to go to! It completely is playing games with my mind over analysing every little cramp and twinge. I was sure af was going to show yesterday because I had a lot of cramping today it all seems to have gone again.
> 
> DH has been in a vile mood the last couple of days. Really not like him at all. I imagine the wait is starting to get to him. That and having to muck out the two horses everyday!
> 
> It is so hard not to analyse every little twinge, I had a lot of cramping before my bfp so hopefully a good sign.
> 
> LOL about the DH mine's been much more helpful with our horses. Have you been riding? I've just been lunging mine even though one is an old happy hack and perfectly safe and 100% bombproof I don't want to risk it. I have an absolutely mental tb mare so wouldn't risk it on her. My SIL rode in the arena up until about 6 months gone!Click to expand...
> 
> Riding? DH hasn't let me do any more than stroke them over the stable door! One is a little superstar and I feel very safe but he can have the odd vilent spook so dh doesn't even want me to lead him too and from the field. The other is pushy and rude so I wouldn't feel safe leading him. The clinic even told dh I am not to mess with he horses. Luckly dh is riding one and the her a friend is keeping fit.
> 
> I am a bag of emotions today and feel on the brink of tears. I have been so positive up until now but had a massive crash today. I feels so tired and that I could cry any second.Click to expand...




Athena said:


> Hi everyone, well I had my early scan today, I was so nervous I barely slept last night, but it went perfectly. We saw the baby and a perfect little heartbeat blinking away. I just can not believe it I feel as though I'm walking on a cloud I am so happy!
> 
> Pic attached teeny tiny baby on right hand side of gestational sack, I saw it straight away and so did DH I think he was worried he wouldn't see it as he said he's looked at scan pics before and been like ok where's the baby lol! But we both saw it clear as day! So happy xxx
> 
> View attachment 498455

Athena: amazing congratulations! You must feel so happy - does it feel real? 

It was hard to believe the nurse at the clinic when she told me I was BFP after all this time and having zero symptoms, but I POAS this morning and I've now seen it for myself. But still feels surreal and I'm remaining extra cautious until I get to the next stage - the 6 week scan!


----------



## Athena

Thanks so much ladies, it does feel real now, but I still can't believe it at the same time if that makes sense. Victory, isn't it nice seeing those two lines! I love POAS!

slb80 I felt really tearful in my 2ww. Hang in there, when is OTD? Will you test early? Sorry if you already said I can't remember? x


----------



## Rachoo

Wow Athena, that scan photo is amazing, I am so happy for you :dance:

My scan isn't until the 30th, that just seems such a long way away :growlmad: I really hope I see a heartbeat or two, I will be 7 weeks then, but still scared something will go wrong.

Slb I struggled throughout the 2ww, it went so slowly. I went back to work and found this helped distract me. What is your OTD again?

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## slb80

Otd is the 25th. I think I might test on Sunday. That will make me 9dp3dt. I will prob test every day until the 25th or af.


----------



## SignoraL

Does anyone else have a journal? Mine is in my signature. It would be nice to follow everyone's personal journey.


----------



## chichifab

Congatulations Athena :happydance: what a lovley visible bean!


----------



## Athena

Good luck when you decide to test slb, the wait is torture. I got faint lines from 4dp5dt so if you test when you say you might see something x


----------



## Athena

Rachoo, you will definitely see a hb by 7 weeks hun, I can't believe how clear it was. DH is so excited, he's told everyone now, I just really hope it wasn't tempting fate and now something will go wrong I wanted to wait until 10 weeks really but I'm happy he was so excited after the scan. Your date will come around quickly x


----------



## alicatt

Hi Ladies,

I've been doing some research on how I might improve my chances for the next cycle, and was hoping that some of you may have experience in these things?

1) Use of endometrial biopsy (scratching) a few days before you get your period for the cycle to begin. The research I have read says that it can help improve the chances of implantation.

2) Using Celexane to help with blood clots and Medrol for immunosuppression. In my last cycle I only used aspirin and Medrol for 4 days. I have heard that some women use Clexane as it is more effective in treating blood clots, and medrol suppresses your immune system and aids in implantation for those women that attempt to expel the embryo.

Do any of you ladies have any experience with these things? Any suggestions?


----------



## SignoraL

alicatt said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been doing some research on how I might improve my chances for the next cycle, and was hoping that some of you may have experience in these things?
> 
> 1) Use of endometrial biopsy (scratching) a few days before you get your period for the cycle to begin. The research I have read says that it can help improve the chances of implantation.
> 
> 2) Using Celexane to help with blood clots and Medrol for immunosuppression. In my last cycle I only used aspirin and Medrol for 4 days. I have heard that some women use Clexane as it is more effective in treating blood clots, and medrol suppresses your immune system and aids in implantation for those women that attempt to expel the embryo.
> 
> Do any of you ladies have any experience with these things? Any suggestions?

I have experience with both, but I don't know how much help I'd be! I did an endometrial biopsy, but I did mine in February. It may be beneficial b/c it helps your RE discover if you have issues with your lining, but I don't know if it has am impact if you do it right before your cycle. I will say it hurts more than anything I've experienced. :cry:

I also did both Lovenox (same thing as Clexane) - my doc said I am on it because I have anti-thyroid antibodies (I was hyper and now I'm a bit hypo) and I guess this helps keep them down - and I was on Medrol during IVF. I imagine both helped.

Can you talk to your RE about these options?


----------



## L4hope

Ugh! I somehow got bumped off the thread.. I hate when that happens!! 

Congrats victory! Lots of bfp's on this thread!!

Signora thanks for replying about protocol. My doc actually decided to keep me with Lupron protocol as I had a good response. So we'll see what happens this time. 

Alicat it looks like we'll be cycling together. My ER is 12/4 and ET 12/9. If you start a new thread let me know... I will join!


----------



## want2conceive

hi, I am new to this site and just had my eggs transfer today. Now the waiting starts.
I am 39yo and my DH is 34yo. This is our 2nd IVF attempt. 

I came on here to find out how I can relieve my cramps? I had this in my last IVF attempt and the Dr. said I should have drank milk of manesia. So this time I drank it but the pain is back again(twice so far since the egg transfer). It's really unbearable and I feel like I'm going to pass out at times. It comes and goes every few hours. Is there anything I can do to relieve besides the milf of magnesia? Someone told me to try buscopan but I'm not sure it's safe because one of the warnings say,* "This medicine should be used with caution during pregnancy, and only if the expected benefit to the mother is greater than the possible risk to the foetus, particularly in the first trimester. Seek medical advice from your doctor."* problem is it's currently 2am and my Dr. isn't anwering his phone. I've left a message but no response as of yet.


----------



## chichifab

want2conceive said:


> hi, I am new to this site and just had my eggs transfer today. Now the waiting starts.
> I am 39yo and my DH is 34yo. This is our 2nd IVF attempt.
> 
> I came on here to find out how I can relieve my cramps? I had this in my last IVF attempt and the Dr. said I should have drank milk of manesia. So this time I drank it but the pain is back again(twice so far since the egg transfer). It's really unbearable and I feel like I'm going to pass out at times. It comes and goes every few hours. Is there anything I can do to relieve besides the milf of magnesia? Someone told me to try buscopan but I'm not sure it's safe because one of the warnings say,* "This medicine should be used with caution during pregnancy, and only if the expected benefit to the mother is greater than the possible risk to the foetus, particularly in the first trimester. Seek medical advice from your doctor."* problem is it's currently 2am and my Dr. isn't anwering his phone. I've left a message but no response as of yet.

Hi, I don't know what country you are from, but here in the UK its safe to use pracetmol. A mild pain killer is fine. Hope you feel better :kiss:


----------



## Athena

alicatt said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been doing some research on how I might improve my chances for the next cycle, and was hoping that some of you may have experience in these things?
> 
> 1) Use of endometrial biopsy (scratching) a few days before you get your period for the cycle to begin. The research I have read says that it can help improve the chances of implantation.
> 
> 2) Using Celexane to help with blood clots and Medrol for immunosuppression. In my last cycle I only used aspirin and Medrol for 4 days. I have heard that some women use Clexane as it is more effective in treating blood clots, and medrol suppresses your immune system and aids in implantation for those women that attempt to expel the embryo.
> 
> Do any of you ladies have any experience with these things? Any suggestions?

Uterine biopsy was one of the things I was researching before I started my IVF, I believe having one before the cycle can stimulate an inflammatory response in the uterus and help with implantation. I did ask my FS about this and he said it's only the sort of thing they could do if one was self-funding due to things like that not being covered, but he did believe in the concept of it.

After hours and hours of research I believe the main things that helped my cycle be successful were that I took really high dosage (1500mg daily) of Royal Jelly 14 days before I started stims and whilst stimming and before ET sorry this is a bit embarrassing but I made sure to have daily orgasms :blush: I believe it stimulates blood flow to the uterus. 

I did also do the pineapple and brazil nut for implantation but didn't go crazy with it, but who knows it might have helped!


----------



## Savanna

Wow, this thread does move quickly, I traveling for a few days and so much has happened!

Victory, delayed congrats on your BFP!! 

Athena, the scan picture is amazing! I can't wait for my scan, but it's at just over 8 weeks, so feels like ages away! I've been so stressed this week that I went for a 2nd beta today and waiting for the results. Fingers crossed that everything is progressing well, and that it'll put my mind to rest a bit. 

Slb, hang in there, the 2WW is torture, but your OTD is around the corner


----------



## Victory78

Rachoo said:


> Wow Athena, that scan photo is amazing, I am so happy for you :dance:
> 
> My scan isn't until the 30th, that just seems such a long way away :growlmad: I really hope I see a heartbeat or two, I will be 7 weeks then, but still scared something will go wrong.
> 
> Slb I struggled throughout the 2ww, it went so slowly. I went back to work and found this helped distract me. What is your OTD again?
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:

I've got my scan on 30th too (6 weeks) - the next target!


----------



## Victory78

alicatt said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been doing some research on how I might improve my chances for the next cycle, and was hoping that some of you may have experience in these things?
> 
> 1) Use of endometrial biopsy (scratching) a few days before you get your period for the cycle to begin. The research I have read says that it can help improve the chances of implantation.
> 
> 2) Using Celexane to help with blood clots and Medrol for immunosuppression. In my last cycle I only used aspirin and Medrol for 4 days. I have heard that some women use Clexane as it is more effective in treating blood clots, and medrol suppresses your immune system and aids in implantation for those women that attempt to expel the embryo.
> 
> Do any of you ladies have any experience with these things? Any suggestions?

Hi Alicatt

I've no idea what helped, but I took Clexane from the evening of EC until OTD. Since I got a BFP, the clinic asked me to continue taking Clexane until my 6 week scan (as well as the Cyclogest Progestrone Pessaries and Progynova Oestrogen Tablets). I believe Clexane and Cyclogest are given as standard at my clinic to everyone to help implantation, blood flow etc, and I also started taking Progynova a few days before EC to help my endo lining.

In addition I ate lots of protein-rich foods and half a pineapple a day especially the core (a bit obsessive I know and got really sick of them!). I pretty much started my 'fertility' diet 3 months before to help with egg quality. Who knows if it helped or not!

I also had acupuncture in the lead up to my treatment and immediately after EC, which is apparently the most important time to have complimentary IVF acupuncture.

Hope that helps


----------



## Victory78

want2conceive said:


> hi, I am new to this site and just had my eggs transfer today. Now the waiting starts.
> I am 39yo and my DH is 34yo. This is our 2nd IVF attempt.
> 
> I came on here to find out how I can relieve my cramps? I had this in my last IVF attempt and the Dr. said I should have drank milk of manesia. So this time I drank it but the pain is back again(twice so far since the egg transfer). It's really unbearable and I feel like I'm going to pass out at times. It comes and goes every few hours. Is there anything I can do to relieve besides the milf of magnesia? Someone told me to try buscopan but I'm not sure it's safe because one of the warnings say,* "This medicine should be used with caution during pregnancy, and only if the expected benefit to the mother is greater than the possible risk to the foetus, particularly in the first trimester. Seek medical advice from your doctor."* problem is it's currently 2am and my Dr. isn't anwering his phone. I've left a message but no response as of yet.

After ET & EC, I was advised to take only Paracetamol for any pain and rest if possible. They told me not to take any hot baths or use hot water bottles.

I had really bad cramping until about 3 days after ET - my clinic said it would have been from the EC since although we don't have any external scars, we had lots of needles prodding about inside us collecting eggs!! My cramps pretty much went after 3 days after ET.

Good luck with the 2WW!


----------



## want2conceive

chichifab said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> hi, I am new to this site and just had my eggs transfer today. Now the waiting starts.
> I am 39yo and my DH is 34yo. This is our 2nd IVF attempt.
> 
> I came on here to find out how I can relieve my cramps? I had this in my last IVF attempt and the Dr. said I should have drank milk of manesia. So this time I drank it but the pain is back again(twice so far since the egg transfer). It's really unbearable and I feel like I'm going to pass out at times. It comes and goes every few hours. Is there anything I can do to relieve besides the milf of magnesia? Someone told me to try buscopan but I'm not sure it's safe because one of the warnings say,* "This medicine should be used with caution during pregnancy, and only if the expected benefit to the mother is greater than the possible risk to the foetus, particularly in the first trimester. Seek medical advice from your doctor."* problem is it's currently 2am and my Dr. isn't anwering his phone. I've left a message but no response as of yet.
> 
> Hi, I don't know what country you are from, but here in the UK its safe to use pracetmol. A mild pain killer is fine. Hope you feel better :kiss:Click to expand...


We live in the USA but are doing our IVF in Brasil(where we are both originally from) because it is cheaper for us then doing a 2nd one in the USA. We start our trip back home on Wednesday @1am.



Victory78 said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> hi, I am new to this site and just had my eggs transfer today. Now the waiting starts.
> I am 39yo and my DH is 34yo. This is our 2nd IVF attempt.
> 
> I came on here to find out how I can relieve my cramps? I had this in my last IVF attempt and the Dr. said I should have drank milk of manesia. So this time I drank it but the pain is back again(twice so far since the egg transfer). It's really unbearable and I feel like I'm going to pass out at times. It comes and goes every few hours. Is there anything I can do to relieve besides the milf of magnesia? Someone told me to try buscopan but I'm not sure it's safe because one of the warnings say,* "This medicine should be used with caution during pregnancy, and only if the expected benefit to the mother is greater than the possible risk to the foetus, particularly in the first trimester. Seek medical advice from your doctor."* problem is it's currently 2am and my Dr. isn't anwering his phone. I've left a message but no response as of yet.
> 
> After ET & EC, I was advised to take only Paracetamol for any pain and rest if possible. They told me not to take any hot baths or use hot water bottles.
> 
> I had really bad cramping until about 3 days after ET - my clinic said it would have been from the EC since although we don't have any external scars, we had lots of needles prodding about inside us collecting eggs!! My cramps pretty much went after 3 days after ET.
> 
> Good luck with the 2WW!Click to expand...

thanks for your reply, we did get alot of eggs(25) retrieved so it kind of makes sense with what you said. Hopefully the pain goes for good soon though because when it happens it is unbearable. 

Talked to the Dr. a little while ago and he said that "Buscopan Composto"(and not the regular buscopan) is ok to take a little if I'm in excruitiating pain which I was, but it's better not to take it if I can bear it. After what I read about it maybe affecting pregnancy in the first trimester I'm going to stay away though.


----------



## alicatt

SignoraL said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've been doing some research on how I might improve my chances for the next cycle, and was hoping that some of you may have experience in these things?
> 
> 1) Use of endometrial biopsy (scratching) a few days before you get your period for the cycle to begin. The research I have read says that it can help improve the chances of implantation.
> 
> 2) Using Celexane to help with blood clots and Medrol for immunosuppression. In my last cycle I only used aspirin and Medrol for 4 days. I have heard that some women use Clexane as it is more effective in treating blood clots, and medrol suppresses your immune system and aids in implantation for those women that attempt to expel the embryo.
> 
> Do any of you ladies have any experience with these things? Any suggestions?
> 
> I have experience with both, but I don't know how much help I'd be! I did an endometrial biopsy, but I did mine in February. It may be beneficial b/c it helps your RE discover if you have issues with your lining, but I don't know if it has am impact if you do it right before your cycle. I will say it hurts more than anything I've experienced. :cry:
> 
> I also did both Lovenox (same thing as Clexane) - my doc said I am on it because I have anti-thyroid antibodies (I was hyper and now I'm a bit hypo) and I guess this helps keep them down - and I was on Medrol during IVF. I imagine both helped.
> 
> Can you talk to your RE about these options?Click to expand...

Oh yes! I plan on discussing it with him. I just wasn't sure if anyone else had tried them?


----------



## alicatt

want2conceive said:


> chichifab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> hi, I am new to this site and just had my eggs transfer today. Now the waiting starts.
> I am 39yo and my DH is 34yo. This is our 2nd IVF attempt.
> 
> I came on here to find out how I can relieve my cramps? I had this in my last IVF attempt and the Dr. said I should have drank milk of manesia. So this time I drank it but the pain is back again(twice so far since the egg transfer). It's really unbearable and I feel like I'm going to pass out at times. It comes and goes every few hours. Is there anything I can do to relieve besides the milf of magnesia? Someone told me to try buscopan but I'm not sure it's safe because one of the warnings say,* "This medicine should be used with caution during pregnancy, and only if the expected benefit to the mother is greater than the possible risk to the foetus, particularly in the first trimester. Seek medical advice from your doctor."* problem is it's currently 2am and my Dr. isn't anwering his phone. I've left a message but no response as of yet.
> 
> Hi, I don't know what country you are from, but here in the UK its safe to use pracetmol. A mild pain killer is fine. Hope you feel better :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We live in the USA but are doing our IVF in Brasil(where we are both originally from) because it is cheaper for us then doing a 2nd one in the USA. We start our trip back home on Wednesday @1am.
> 
> 
> 
> Victory78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> hi, I am new to this site and just had my eggs transfer today. Now the waiting starts.
> I am 39yo and my DH is 34yo. This is our 2nd IVF attempt.
> 
> I came on here to find out how I can relieve my cramps? I had this in my last IVF attempt and the Dr. said I should have drank milk of manesia. So this time I drank it but the pain is back again(twice so far since the egg transfer). It's really unbearable and I feel like I'm going to pass out at times. It comes and goes every few hours. Is there anything I can do to relieve besides the milf of magnesia? Someone told me to try buscopan but I'm not sure it's safe because one of the warnings say,* "This medicine should be used with caution during pregnancy, and only if the expected benefit to the mother is greater than the possible risk to the foetus, particularly in the first trimester. Seek medical advice from your doctor."* problem is it's currently 2am and my Dr. isn't anwering his phone. I've left a message but no response as of yet.Click to expand...
> 
> After ET & EC, I was advised to take only Paracetamol for any pain and rest if possible. They told me not to take any hot baths or use hot water bottles.
> 
> I had really bad cramping until about 3 days after ET - my clinic said it would have been from the EC since although we don't have any external scars, we had lots of needles prodding about inside us collecting eggs!! My cramps pretty much went after 3 days after ET.
> 
> Good luck with the 2WW!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for your reply, we did get alot of eggs(25) retrieved so it kind of makes sense with what you said. Hopefully the pain goes for good soon though because when it happens it is unbearable.
> 
> Talked to the Dr. a little while ago and he said that "Buscopan Composto"(and not the regular buscopan) is ok to take a little if I'm in excruitiating pain which I was, but it's better not to take it if I can bear it. After what I read about it maybe affecting pregnancy in the first trimester I'm going to stay away though.Click to expand...

FYI.. paracetamol = tylenol and is the only 'safe' pain medication during pregnancy.

I hope you feel better soon and your trip back to the US is uneventful! 

:dust: :hug:


----------



## want2conceive

> FYI.. paracetamol = tylenol and is the only 'safe' pain medication during pregnancy.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon and your trip back to the US is uneventful!
> 
> :dust: :hug:

thanks. all I have with me are low dose bayer aspirin. Would those be ok, and do you think they would even help with pain since it is low dose?


----------



## alicatt

want2conceive said:


> FYI.. paracetamol = tylenol and is the only 'safe' pain medication during pregnancy.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon and your trip back to the US is uneventful!
> 
> :dust: :hug:
> 
> thanks. all I have with me are low dose bayer aspirin. Would those be ok, and do you think they would even help with pain since it is low dose?Click to expand...

My FS had me taking the aspirin to help with implantation, so it probably won't hurt!


----------



## AnnetteCali

hello ladies...

hope everyone is doing well! 

any of you ladies who got your bfp feeling any symptoms? you know me.. not only am i a poas addict but i also symptom spot like crazy! i'm probably a little over 4 weeks.. and dont' have many symptoms.. i'm beginning to worry as my last pregnancy ended in a MC :-( the only symptoms i have are fatigue, headaches here and there, slightly sore boobs, cramping and once in awhile a slightly upset stomach. when does MS kick in? i never thought i'd welcome MS! LOL.. 

I go for my 6 week scan in two weeks.. hope everything turns out ok! 

sending baby dust to everyone! xxo x


----------



## Savanna

AnnetteCali said:


> hello ladies...
> 
> hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> any of you ladies who got your bfp feeling any symptoms? you know me.. not only am i a poas addict but i also symptom spot like crazy! i'm probably a little over 4 weeks.. and dont' have many symptoms.. i'm beginning to worry as my last pregnancy ended in a MC :-( the only symptoms i have are fatigue, headaches here and there, slightly sore boobs, cramping and once in awhile a slightly upset stomach. when does MS kick in? i never thought i'd welcome MS! LOL..
> 
> I go for my 6 week scan in two weeks.. hope everything turns out ok!
> 
> sending baby dust to everyone! xxo x

AnnetteCali, I can totally relate. I also have very few symptoms and last pregnancy ended in a MM, so I've been stressing as well. 

I went for a repeat beta yesterday though and levels were nice and high (7065), so I figure I'm either very luck and won't have any unpleasant symptoms, or they'll kick in later - either way, I'm trying to see it as a blessing! I did quite a few google searches blush:) and it seems absolutely normal not to have symptoms at this stage - a lot of women wouldn't even know they're pregnant yet. I think all we can do is try to relax and enjoy it, and have faith that everything will work out. Your scan is around the corner, and that should really help put your mind to rest. Mine's not for another 3 weeks and a bit, so trying to just think positive until then.


----------



## slb80

I tested this morning 8dp3dt and bfn. I am now devastated. It was a stupid bfp dream that made me want to test. I now feel I will never see a bfp and our one and only ivf chance hasn't worked. I am never going to have a baby :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Savanna

slb80 said:


> I tested this morning 8dp3dt and bfn. I am now devastated. It was a stupid bfp dream that made me want to test. I now feel I will never see a bfp and our one and only ivf chance hasn't worked. I am never going to have a baby :cry::cry::cry:

Slb, I'm so sorry you're feeling this way, but it's really early to give up hope. It wouldn't necessarily show up on the home test at this stage. I did a home test 8dp5dt and got a bnf, but got a bfp on my beta a few days later, so clearly you can't always trust the home tests. You can still be pregnant, so even though I know it's not easy hang in there until the 25th, and don't give up hope :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Athena

AnnetteCali said:


> hello ladies...
> 
> hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> any of you ladies who got your bfp feeling any symptoms? you know me.. not only am i a poas addict but i also symptom spot like crazy! i'm probably a little over 4 weeks.. and dont' have many symptoms.. i'm beginning to worry as my last pregnancy ended in a MC :-( the only symptoms i have are fatigue, headaches here and there, slightly sore boobs, cramping and once in awhile a slightly upset stomach. when does MS kick in? i never thought i'd welcome MS! LOL..
> 
> I go for my 6 week scan in two weeks.. hope everything turns out ok!
> 
> sending baby dust to everyone! xxo x

Hey Annette I'm still quite symptom free apart from extreme tiredness and sore and fuller bbs. Not a sniff of MS which I think should kick in around week six where I am now, I would welcome it too just to out my mind at ease but comforting to have seen baby's heartbeat on scan. I'm panicking a bit now as DH wanted to tell his family our news and since he did I feel like something bad will happen because we told them so early :nope:


----------



## Victory78

slb80 said:


> I tested this morning 8dp3dt and bfn. I am now devastated. It was a stupid bfp dream that made me want to test. I now feel I will never see a bfp and our one and only ivf chance hasn't worked. I am never going to have a baby :cry::cry::cry:

Try and remain positive until your OTD - its still early days. My bloods were taken on 11dp3dt - they struggled to get a blood sample and said if they couldn't get one then I'd have to come back 2 days later (13dp5dt) for a urine sample since 11dp3dt was still too early for a urine sample. 

And if its a BFN, we'll help you through it as much as possible to take control and consider the next steps

Thinking of you lots :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

slb80 said:


> I tested this morning 8dp3dt and bfn. I am now devastated. It was a stupid bfp dream that made me want to test. I now feel I will never see a bfp and our one and only ivf chance hasn't worked. I am never going to have a baby :cry::cry::cry:

I'm sorry slb80 :hugs: but it might be too early. Don't give up just yet. Thinking of you.


----------



## Victory78

AnnetteCali said:


> hello ladies...
> 
> hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> any of you ladies who got your bfp feeling any symptoms? you know me.. not only am i a poas addict but i also symptom spot like crazy! i'm probably a little over 4 weeks.. and dont' have many symptoms.. i'm beginning to worry as my last pregnancy ended in a MC :-( the only symptoms i have are fatigue, headaches here and there, slightly sore boobs, cramping and once in awhile a slightly upset stomach. when does MS kick in? i never thought i'd welcome MS! LOL..
> 
> I go for my 6 week scan in two weeks.. hope everything turns out ok!
> 
> sending baby dust to everyone! xxo x

I don't have any symptoms, and if I hadn't POAS and seen it for myself I would have thought the clinic had called the wrong person! I don't think I'll believe it until the 6 week scan


----------



## want2conceive

Savanna said:


> slb80 said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning 8dp3dt and bfn. I am now devastated. It was a stupid bfp dream that made me want to test. I now feel I will never see a bfp and our one and only ivf chance hasn't worked. I am never going to have a baby :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Slb, I'm so sorry you're feeling this way, but it's really early to give up hope. It wouldn't necessarily show up on the home test at this stage. I did a home test 8dp5dt and got a bnf, but got a bfp on my beta a few days later, so clearly you can't always trust the home tests. You can still be pregnant, so even though I know it's not easy hang in there until the 25th, and don't give up hope :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I agree, that tests aren't always acurate & that you should never give up hope.


----------



## alicatt

slb80 said:


> I tested this morning 8dp3dt and bfn. I am now devastated. It was a stupid bfp dream that made me want to test. I now feel I will never see a bfp and our one and only ivf chance hasn't worked. I am never going to have a baby :cry::cry::cry:

SLB.. having been where you are I know how you are feeling, it is important to keep the faith! It is still early, and you could still very well get your :bfp: :hug:


----------



## slb80

Thank you. Yesterday was just an awful day and spent most of it in tears. I am trying to stay positive but I do feel Af is just around the corner. Had mild cramping again today and still feeling very weepy. This 2ww is without a doubt the hardest thing I have ever done. X


----------



## Saus

aw bless you slb80, try to stay positive, there is still time yet darlin xx


----------



## Saus

Off tomorrow morning for egg collection and pooping myself, hope they get them all out ok! Crikey cant help but be really anxious!

xx


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Sorry been quiet over the weekend been really busy but been keeping an eye on everyones posts.

Slb - Really sorry to hear you got a bfn when poas but as the other ladies have said its still early days, keeping my fx'd for you not long til your OTD. :hugs:

Saus - Good luck for EC today you have nothing to worry about and sure they will get all of them. Cant wait to see your report. :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well :kiss:

AFM - Nothing much to update doesnt look like my appointment has been able to be pulled forward so looks like im going to have to wait til 26th Nov :dohh: This time is going by so slowly 5 weeks to go, this is going to drive me crazy :wacko: xx


----------



## want2conceive

goodmorning everyone. Just felt like sprinkling some baby dust on everyone. Hope we all have our miracles soon.


:dust: :dust: :dust:




Update- 10 days left until test day............ Fingers crossed for our miracle.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies,

Good luck to those who are testing this week!

Sandy, I hope the weeks fly by. It does feel like an eternity, but soon you will be pregnant.

Slb80 I hope everything goes well on thursday. Sending you lots of :dust:

Saus, good luck today! I hope you got a lot of eggies.

want2conceive, thank you for the baby dust! wishing you the best on your test date.

I'm still hanging around ladies, hoping we all get our bfp's. I'll be doing the November cycle after all. I have another u/s this friday. Keeping my FX!


----------



## Saus

Hello ladies,

Well they managed to get 11 eggs out got everthing crossed now and hoping to hear from the embiologist tomorrow to see if they get fertilised or not?!

Incidently, did any of you girls feel rather rough after egg collection, i've been rather tearful and anxious?

Hope all you ladies are doing ok!

Sandy83, hopefully the time will fly by, maybe you get really well prepared for Christmas might help take your mind of things?

slb80 hang on in there!

xx


----------



## want2conceive

Saus said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Well they managed to get 11 eggs out got everthing crossed now and hoping to hear from the embiologist tomorrow to see if they get fertilised or not?!
> 
> Incidently, did any of you girls feel rather rough after egg collection, i've been rather tearful and anxious?
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing ok!
> 
> Sandy83, hopefully the time will fly by, maybe you get really well prepared for Christmas might help take your mind of things?
> 
> slb80 hang on in there!
> 
> xx

congrat's on the 11 eggs Saus!!! Lot's of baby dust your way hun!!!
:dust:


----------



## Sandy83

Saus - excellent news on the 11 eggs, looking forward to seeing your fetility report. :hugs: xx


----------



## Victory78

Saus said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Well they managed to get 11 eggs out got everthing crossed now and hoping to hear from the embiologist tomorrow to see if they get fertilised or not?!
> 
> Incidently, did any of you girls feel rather rough after egg collection, i've been rather tearful and anxious?
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing ok!
> 
> Sandy83, hopefully the time will fly by, maybe you get really well prepared for Christmas might help take your mind of things?
> 
> slb80 hang on in there!
> 
> xx

Congratulations on EC Saus - I definitely felt very anxious afterwards in anticipation of the phone call the next day. I think waiting for the fertilisation report and the 2WW are the hardest stages of IVF as its all emotions, whereas the meds and the procedures might be a pain but are easier to cope with and be in control of to some extent! good luck


----------



## alicatt

Victory78 said:


> Saus said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> Well they managed to get 11 eggs out got everthing crossed now and hoping to hear from the embiologist tomorrow to see if they get fertilised or not?!
> 
> Incidently, did any of you girls feel rather rough after egg collection, i've been rather tearful and anxious?
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing ok!
> 
> Sandy83, hopefully the time will fly by, maybe you get really well prepared for Christmas might help take your mind of things?
> 
> slb80 hang on in there!
> 
> xx
> 
> Congratulations on EC Saus - I definitely felt very anxious afterwards in anticipation of the phone call the next day. I think waiting for the fertilisation report and the 2WW are the hardest stages of IVF as its all emotions, whereas the meds and the procedures might be a pain but are easier to cope with and be in control of to some extent! good luckClick to expand...

Congrats on the EC Saus! I agree, the stim part is the easy part! I was anxious and on edge between EC and ET, and then the 2WW was killer. Best of luck! :hug: :dust:


----------



## slb80

Well tomorrow is the big day but I seem to have lost all hope. I have even been looking at our options as in carry on trying without treatment (miracle needed) adopt or spend our life childless. Further assisted conception isn't an option.


----------



## Sandy83

Im keeping my Fx'd for you Slb, i know its easier said than done but stay positive.:hugs: Ive read of a few ladies on this site who have a bfn when POAS stick but turns out to a :BFP: when its OTD. It could be late at implanting send you lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: xx


----------



## alicatt

slb80 said:


> Well tomorrow is the big day but I seem to have lost all hope. I have even been looking at our options as in carry on trying without treatment (miracle needed) adopt or spend our life childless. Further assisted conception isn't an option.

:hug: SLB, I've been there, it is so horribly difficult to stay positive. I hope you get a miracle :bfp: tomorrow. Sending you lots of prayers and :dust:


----------



## Athena

Good luck SLB thinking of you xx


----------



## Victory78

Thinking of you slb80 x


----------



## chichifab

Good luck Slb


----------



## Savanna

Good luck tomororw slb, I hope you get your BFP!:dust:


----------



## macca197831

Good luck tomorrow Slb80, I have my beta in the morning too! Not hopeful as it feels like AF is on her way! Will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed!


----------



## SignoraL

Good luck tomorrow, Slb!!! I'll be praying for you and I hope you get your :bfp:!!!

Congrats on EC, Saus!!! Hope your 2WW is going well!!! Stay positive!!!


----------



## slb80

:bfn: :cry:


----------



## Sandy83

Slb im so so sorry. :cry: Cant beginning to imagine how you are feeling right now. Sending lots of :hugs:

Sorry i know its probly the last thing you want to be asked but is there definitely no other way for you to have more fertility treatment? xx


----------



## chichifab

Slb80, I'm so sorry :hugs: Try to take some time out to look after yourself and hubby. Sending you massive :hug:


----------



## slb80

Just spoke to my clinic. Got to carry on with meds and re test in 48 hrs as af is late for my normal cycle. 

If it is a true :bfn: there is no chance of further fertility treatment. We can't afford another treatment right now so if we do manage to get the funds together in the future it will be a donor egg cycle as it was borderline this time. I will just have to continue with egg strengthening supps and pray. The only positive is dh sa had gone back to borderline normal just 4 months post transplant. So Fx if I strengthen the few eggs I have left there could be a small chance if a natural :bfp:


----------



## Sandy83

Im keeping my Fx'd for you and never give up hope you will get your :bfp: one day. xx


----------



## Victory78

I'm so sorry slb80 - hugely difficult and emotional time for you and DH. BIG HUG 

I know you don't want to think about this just yet, but can you push for NHS-funded treatment given your history? (I know I would have qualified for NHS-funded treatment after 4 years with no apparent issues/unexplained infertility)

In the meantime, thinking of you lots and wishing you success with a miracle natural BFP - it can happen with complimentary treatments (like acupuncture), diet, supplements etc

xxxx


----------



## chichifab

slb80 said:


> Just spoke to my clinic. Got to carry on with meds and re test in 48 hrs as af is late for my normal cycle.
> 
> If it is a true :bfn: there is no chance of further fertility treatment. We can't afford another treatment right now so if we do manage to get the funds together in the future it will be a donor egg cycle as it was borderline this time. I will just have to continue with egg strengthening supps and pray. The only positive is dh sa had gone back to borderline normal just 4 months post transplant. So Fx if I strengthen the few eggs I have left there could be a small chance if a natural :bfp:

Anything is possible! I have heard and seen so many miracles. Keep positive and carry on trying naturally while you get funds togehter. I will keep you in my prayers and thoughts :hugs:


----------



## slb80

Thanks ladies. I can't stop crying. I feel like a broken women right now. I can't wait to get home from work and have a good uncontrollable sob with dh. My friend is due her baby in a few weeks I really don't know how I am going to cope meeting her little man. She has said she will probably be crying along with me.


----------



## Sandy83

Ah Slb you are still at work that must be so hard for you. You need to make sure when you get home that you let it all out, its really the best thing to do then once you are feeling better you can start to look to the future. Make sure you pamper yourself over the next couple of days as you have been through a lot and need some well deserved R&R. 

Thinking of you and DH :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Athena

So sorry Slb :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I am so sorry slb :hugs:


----------



## Bluebell bun

So sorry Slb. Sending you a big hug. My AF is starting and my OTD is tomorrow so I'm out too:nope:. I feel your pain. I was resigned to this being a negative result and I think I've already cried all my tears this week.


----------



## alicatt

slb80 said:


> Thanks ladies. I can't stop crying. I feel like a broken women right now. I can't wait to get home from work and have a good uncontrollable sob with dh. My friend is due her baby in a few weeks I really don't know how I am going to cope meeting her little man. She has said she will probably be crying along with me.

Big :hug: I was right where you are a few weeks ago. It is heart wrenching. Someone posted about getting funding from NHS, is that a possibility? Sounds like something I would definitely look into. Hang in there, maybe a miracle will happen?


----------



## SignoraL

So sorry, Slb!!! :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs: Definitely keep trying naturally and look into acupuncture, organic diet, supplements, yoga, meditation, etc. I have heard that plan does work for a lot of women (especially with low AMH). Praying for you and your DH! Do not give up hope. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Saus

oh SLb80 and Bluebell bun, I'm so so sorry to hear your sad news, I don't think there is anything really I can say but sending big hugs to you.

When I was in hospital a long while ago a lady gave me a cross, (I'm not particular religious)when I felt extremely sad and low which I found helped a little.

"I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD. "Plans to prosper you and not to harm you. Plans to give you hope and a future". Jeremiah 29:11

xx


----------



## Saus

Thanks Ladies, I heard back and I actually had 12 eggs, 7 fertilised and I now have 6 embryos and go in on Saturday for ET, just hope theres one still growing and lasts until Saturday!

xx


----------



## Victory78

I'm sorry Bluebell Bun - big hug x


----------



## Victory78

That's great Saus - good luck with ET on Saturday.


----------



## slb80

We have had all the nhs treatment we could for our area. Also AF has arrived so no point testing again. 

It is all over for us. Thank you for all your kind words and support. Xx


----------



## Savanna

Slb I'm so so sorry to hear.:hugs:

Take some time to rest, and let yourself cry as much as you want.

Bluebell, also really sorry to hear. Don't loose hope for next time


----------



## Saus

1 little embyro survived blastocyst so officially now waiting for 2 weeks! 

Am I the last to await? Xx


----------



## chichifab

Saus said:


> 1 little embyro survived blastocyst so officially now waiting for 2 weeks!
> 
> Am I the last to await? Xx

Congratulations on being PUPO :happydance:


----------



## AnnetteCali

Saus said:


> 1 little embyro survived blastocyst so officially now waiting for 2 weeks!
> 
> Am I the last to await? Xx


yay.. exciting!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Sending baby dust your way!! xooxx ox

Do you plan on testing early ? you know that's my weakness :S


----------



## SignoraL

Congrats on being PUPO, Saus!!!


----------



## want2conceive

So sorry Slb! Hoping your pain goes away soon hun. We are all here for you!


----------



## want2conceive

Saus said:


> 1 little embyro survived blastocyst so officially now waiting for 2 weeks!
> 
> Am I the last to await? Xx

Congrat's on being PUPO Saus!!!

We still have 4 days left until test day! Hoping for our miracle!


----------



## Victory78

Saus said:


> 1 little embyro survived blastocyst so officially now waiting for 2 weeks!
> 
> Am I the last to await? Xx

Congrats on being PUPO - good luck with the 2WW. Try not to read into all the symptoms and worry yourself - remember the aches and pains are usually just the aftermath of EC & ET & the meds!


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations on being PUPO saus. Hope 2WW is too long for you xx


----------



## AnnetteCali

want2conceive said:


> Saus said:
> 
> 
> 1 little embyro survived blastocyst so officially now waiting for 2 weeks!
> 
> 
> Am I the last to await? Xx
> 
> Congrat's on being PUPO Saus!!!
> 
> We still have 4 days left until test day! Hoping for our miracle!Click to expand...

Saus... how are you feeling after ET ? Sending tons of baby dust your way! xox 

Want... keeping my fingers crossed for you! are you planning on testing early? keep us posted! xoox


----------



## Saus

Thanks ladies! Crikey this waiting is torture, had a melt down today with stress as still a tad sore from egg retrieval and now suffering bad ibs :-( so I now look 3 months pregnant argh!!

I'm going to be a good girl and not test early but I now only have 1 week to go and my goodness it can't come quick enough!!! 

Fingerscrossed for Want2conceive sending lots of babydust your way!!

Oh Victory, it's so difficult not to symptom spot!

Take care xx


----------



## want2conceive

AnnetteCali said:


> Want... keeping my fingers crossed for you! are you planning on testing early? keep us posted! xoox




Saus said:


> Fingerscrossed for Want2conceive sending lots of babydust your way!!



update:

Ok, so I couldn't wait any longer. Went to Dr.'s office on day 11 after transfer. Did a Pregnancy test there and it was positive so I did blood work too and got the results back this morning! Beta HCG level was 102(on 11th day). Finally after 8yrs of trying a solid BFP! I know it's still a long road to go but just getting over this bridge was great.

Thank you everyone for your support on here. I am really grateful and hope I have helped some of you in return as well.


----------



## SignoraL

Congrats want2conceive!!! That's amazing - a :bfp: after 8 years!!! :happydance: Enjoy it!!!

Praying for you, Saus!!! Hope you get your :bfp:!!!


----------



## Savanna

Congrats want2conceive, that's amazing news after 8 years! Enjoy the bliss :happydance:


----------



## Saus

Fantastic news Want2conceive!! Whoop whoop congratulations darlin, all good times ahead! Xxx


----------



## Victory78

Huge congratulations want2conceive - fantastic news! I bet you're finding it difficult to believe after so long TTC? Good luck with the next 8 months

Saus - the 2ww is definitely the hardest - only 1 week to go. Keep busy!


----------



## chichifab

Thats great Want2concive!!! Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## want2conceive

SignoraL said:


> Congrats want2conceive!!! That's amazing - a :bfp: after 8 years!!! :happydance: Enjoy it!!!
> 
> Praying for you, Saus!!! Hope you get your :bfp:!!!




Savanna said:


> Congrats want2conceive, that's amazing news after 8 years! Enjoy the bliss :happydance:




Saus said:


> Fantastic news Want2conceive!! Whoop whoop congratulations darlin, all good times ahead! Xxx




Victory78 said:


> Huge congratulations want2conceive - fantastic news! I bet you're finding it difficult to believe after so long TTC? Good luck with the next 8 months
> 
> Saus - the 2ww is definitely the hardest - only 1 week to go. Keep busy!




chichifab said:


> Thats great Want2concive!!! Congratulations!!! :happydance:

Thank you so much ladies! Hoping you girls catch some of my baby dust!
:dust: :dust: :dust:

Victory - yes, it feels like I'm dreaming. But I pinched myself just to make sure and I'm not really dreaming.


----------



## SignoraL

Oh my goodness, Victory - yay for twins!!! I just saw in your signature. Congrats on twice the fun! Anyone else on here having twins (or more) or just singletons? We are having a singleton.


----------



## Savanna

SignoraL said:


> Oh my goodness, Victory - yay for twins!!! I just saw in your signature. Congrats on twice the fun! Anyone else on here having twins (or more) or just singletons? We are having a singleton.

We're also having a singleton Signora. Had the first scan yesterday at 7 weeks and saw the heartbeat (133 bmp) which was so amazing and reassuring!


----------



## chichifab

Congratulations Victory!! Double the fun :happydance:


----------



## SignoraL

Savanna said:


> SignoraL said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, Victory - yay for twins!!! I just saw in your signature. Congrats on twice the fun! Anyone else on here having twins (or more) or just singletons? We are having a singleton.
> 
> We're also having a singleton Signora. Had the first scan yesterday at 7 weeks and saw the heartbeat (133 bmp) which was so amazing and reassuring!Click to expand...

Congrats on your baby and her/his nice strong heartbeat, Savanna!!! Seeing the heartbeat is truly amazing after all of this!!! We go back for our 8-week scan today and I can't wait!!!

By the way, does anyone feel really warm lately? It makes sense since our BBTs rise post ovulation and stay up there when we're preggo. I get cold so easily, but when I went to bed last night I was sweltering and I actually had my light summer pajamas on instead, and I had DH turn off our heat. When I got up this morning to do my progesterone suppository, DH said he was freezing cold and asked if I could turn on the heat. I could tell it was cold, but I was really comfortable and felt like I was radiating heat (he said I was nice and toasty too!) Usually it's the other way around - I'm freezing cold and he's warm. I even had him get out the thermometer so I could check my temperature (I had my flu shot yesterday during my OB intake appointment, so I figured maybe that was affecting it, but I was a normal 98.1 F).


----------



## alicatt

WOW!

Victory, twins, amazing! Congrats :)

want2conceive - congrats on your :bfp: too! 

AFM.. still waiting to start my next cycle. It is getting closer though. I actually start on 11/9 on the lupron. Then stims on 11/26 so we are getting closer!!

Those of you in the US, where do you get your meds from? Does anyone have any positive/negative comments to share about your experiences with getting your IVF meds?

The reason I ask is that my Dr has been working with several pharmacies to get the IVF medications, and we've been trying to minimize the costs, and I was wondering if anyone else had good things to say about their experiences with these pharmacies.


----------



## want2conceive

alicatt said:


> WOW!
> 
> Victory, twins, amazing! Congrats :)
> 
> want2conceive - congrats on your :bfp: too!
> 
> AFM.. still waiting to start my next cycle. It is getting closer though. I actually start on 11/9 on the lupron. Then stims on 11/26 so we are getting closer!!
> 
> Those of you in the US, where do you get your meds from? Does anyone have any positive/negative comments to share about your experiences with getting your IVF meds?
> 
> The reason I ask is that my Dr has been working with several pharmacies to get the IVF medications, and we've been trying to minimize the costs, and I was wondering if anyone else had good things to say about their experiences with these pharmacies.

Thanks for the congrat's Alicatt!

For our 1st IVF here in the states we used an online pharmacy for all our meds. Insurance covered most of it so our expenses on meds was around $600 if I remember right. It was cheaper then having our Dr. get our meds for sure. I can get you the info if you want I just have to look for it(our 1st IVF was in 2010). If I remember correctly they are located in Arizona I think. I do remember it all came in a big box and was well wrapped and some items had icepacks. 

It may still be cheaper going through them then your Dr. even if your insurance doesn't cover either.


----------



## alicatt

want2conceive said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> WOW!
> 
> Victory, twins, amazing! Congrats :)
> 
> want2conceive - congrats on your :bfp: too!
> 
> AFM.. still waiting to start my next cycle. It is getting closer though. I actually start on 11/9 on the lupron. Then stims on 11/26 so we are getting closer!!
> 
> Those of you in the US, where do you get your meds from? Does anyone have any positive/negative comments to share about your experiences with getting your IVF meds?
> 
> The reason I ask is that my Dr has been working with several pharmacies to get the IVF medications, and we've been trying to minimize the costs, and I was wondering if anyone else had good things to say about their experiences with these pharmacies.
> 
> Thanks for the congrat's Alicatt!
> 
> For our 1st IVF here in the states we used an online pharmacy for all our meds. Insurance covered most of it so our expenses on meds was around $600 if I remember right. It was cheaper then having our Dr. get our meds for sure. I can get you the info if you want I just have to look for it(our 1st IVF was in 2010). If I remember correctly they are located in Arizona I think. I do remember it all came in a big box and was well wrapped and some items had icepacks.
> 
> It may still be cheaper going through them then your Dr. even if your insurance doesn't cover either.Click to expand...

Thanks! My insurance doesn't cover it, and to buy the drugs in the US is something like $5000-6000 per cycle. Each vial of menopur retails for ~$70, and I am injecting between 3-6 of those a day, plus 3 bravelle at $50 a vial. So each day I'm stimming, it is between $360 and $420 a day. Plus last time I had to take ganirelix which was $78/day, for 6 days. It is wild how much all of this stuff costs in the US. So my Dr is trying to get the meds from either England or Canada, where the medications are about 1/2 the cost (for the exact same brand). It is because these countries put caps/subsidies on the items to make them affordable to their citizens. 

Has anyone else done this?

PS. I am Canadian so I have no issues with ordering from another country, I'm just curious if there are other unseen issues that may arise by doing this.


----------



## want2conceive

alicatt said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> WOW!
> 
> Victory, twins, amazing! Congrats :)
> 
> want2conceive - congrats on your :bfp: too!
> 
> AFM.. still waiting to start my next cycle. It is getting closer though. I actually start on 11/9 on the lupron. Then stims on 11/26 so we are getting closer!!
> 
> Those of you in the US, where do you get your meds from? Does anyone have any positive/negative comments to share about your experiences with getting your IVF meds?
> 
> The reason I ask is that my Dr has been working with several pharmacies to get the IVF medications, and we've been trying to minimize the costs, and I was wondering if anyone else had good things to say about their experiences
> with these pharmacies.
> 
> Thanks for the congrat's Alicatt!
> 
> For our 1st IVF here in the states we used an online pharmacy for all our meds. Insurance covered most of it so our expenses on meds was around $600 if I remember right. It was cheaper then having our Dr. get our meds for sure. I can get you the info if you want I just have to look for it(our 1st IVF was in 2010). If I remember correctly they are located in Arizona I think. I do remember it all came in a big box and was well wrapped and some items had icepacks.
> 
> It may still be cheaper going through them then your Dr. even if your insurance doesn't cover either.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! My insurance doesn't cover it, and to buy the drugs in the US is something like $5000-6000 per cycle. Each vial of menopur retails for ~$70, and I am injecting between 3-6 of those a day, plus 3 bravelle at $50 a vial. So each day I'm stimming, it is between $360 and $420 a day. Plus last time I had to take ganirelix which was $78/day, for 6 days. It is wild how much all of this stuff costs in the US. So my Dr is trying to get the meds from either England or Canada, where the medications are about 1/2 the cost (for the exact same brand). It is because these countries put caps/subsidies on the items to make them affordable to their citizens.
> 
> Has anyone else done this?
> 
> PS. I am Canadian so I have no issues with ordering from another country, I'm just curious if there are other unseen issues that may arise by doing this.Click to expand...

I know it's expensive. Hubby's insurance covered up to $11k of infertility treatments over our life time. That was all used during our first IVF. Our 2nd IVF this past month, we did in Brasil because it was about half the price even with the meds. We had family to stay with so no hotel expenses. 

For the website we used, do you want me to get you the info so you can decide which way would be better for you(online or Canada)?

If I remember correctly I think all the meds for our 1st IVF were going to be around $3,500 online before the insurance paid part of it.


----------



## alicatt

want2conceive said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! My insurance doesn't cover it, and to buy the drugs in the US is something like $5000-6000 per cycle. Each vial of menopur retails for ~$70, and I am injecting between 3-6 of those a day, plus 3 bravelle at $50 a vial. So each day I'm stimming, it is between $360 and $420 a day. Plus last time I had to take ganirelix which was $78/day, for 6 days. It is wild how much all of this stuff costs in the US. So my Dr is trying to get the meds from either England or Canada, where the medications are about 1/2 the cost (for the exact same brand). It is because these countries put caps/subsidies on the items to make them affordable to their citizens.
> 
> Has anyone else done this?
> 
> PS. I am Canadian so I have no issues with ordering from another country, I'm just curious if there are other unseen issues that may arise by doing this.
> 
> I know it's expensive. Hubby's insurance covered up to $11k of infertility treatments over our life time. That was all used during our first IVF. Our 2nd IVF this past month, we did in Brasil because it was about half the price even with the meds. We had family to stay with so no hotel expenses.
> 
> For the website we used, do you want me to get you the info so you can decide which way would be better for you(online or Canada)?
> 
> If I remember correctly I think all the meds for our 1st IVF were going to be around $3,500 online before the insurance paid part of it.Click to expand...

I think we have the costs to about $2500-$3000 so it is better than before. I guess I was more curious about whether you got the product on time, and whether there were any unseen issues that arose from people getting their meds from non-US pharmacies. You know, shipping issues, or custom issues, etc.


----------



## want2conceive

alicatt said:


> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! My insurance doesn't cover it, and to buy the drugs in the US is something like $5000-6000 per cycle. Each vial of menopur retails for ~$70, and I am injecting between 3-6 of those a day, plus 3 bravelle at $50 a vial. So each day I'm stimming, it is between $360 and $420 a day. Plus last time I had to take ganirelix which was $78/day, for 6 days. It is wild how much all of this stuff costs in the US. So my Dr is trying to get the meds from either England or Canada, where the medications are about 1/2 the cost (for the exact same brand). It is because these countries put caps/subsidies on the items to make them affordable to their citizens.
> 
> Has anyone else done this?
> 
> PS. I am Canadian so I have no issues with ordering from another country, I'm just curious if there are other unseen issues that may arise by doing this.
> 
> I know it's expensive. Hubby's insurance covered up to $11k of infertility treatments over our life time. That was all used during our first IVF. Our 2nd IVF this past month, we did in Brasil because it was about half the price even with the meds. We had family to stay with so no hotel expenses.
> 
> For the website we used, do you want me to get you the info so you can decide which way would be better for you(online or Canada)?
> 
> If I remember correctly I think all the meds for our 1st IVF were going to be around $3,500 online before the insurance paid part of it.Click to expand...
> 
> I think we have the costs to about $2500-$3000 so it is better than before. I guess I was more curious about whether you got the product on time, and whether there were any unseen issues that arose from people getting their meds from non-US pharmacies. You know, shipping issues, or custom issues, etc.Click to expand...

Gotcha. I'm not sure about customs issues with meds through international mail. The online service we used in the US overnighted all the meds. We just needed to make sure we were home that day to receive it. You can overnight international mail too. I'm sure it's more expensive but you don't want to have any bad medications because they weren't able to stay frozen.


----------



## alicatt

want2conceive said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2conceive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! My insurance doesn't cover it, and to buy the drugs in the US is something like $5000-6000 per cycle. Each vial of menopur retails for ~$70, and I am injecting between 3-6 of those a day, plus 3 bravelle at $50 a vial. So each day I'm stimming, it is between $360 and $420 a day. Plus last time I had to take ganirelix which was $78/day, for 6 days. It is wild how much all of this stuff costs in the US. So my Dr is trying to get the meds from either England or Canada, where the medications are about 1/2 the cost (for the exact same brand). It is because these countries put caps/subsidies on the items to make them affordable to their citizens.
> 
> Has anyone else done this?
> 
> PS. I am Canadian so I have no issues with ordering from another country, I'm just curious if there are other unseen issues that may arise by doing this.
> 
> I know it's expensive. Hubby's insurance covered up to $11k of infertility treatments over our life time. That was all used during our first IVF. Our 2nd IVF this past month, we did in Brasil because it was about half the price even with the meds. We had family to stay with so no hotel expenses.
> 
> For the website we used, do you want me to get you the info so you can decide which way would be better for you(online or Canada)?
> 
> If I remember correctly I think all the meds for our 1st IVF were going to be around $3,500 online before the insurance paid part of it.Click to expand...
> 
> I think we have the costs to about $2500-$3000 so it is better than before. I guess I was more curious about whether you got the product on time, and whether there were any unseen issues that arose from people getting their meds from non-US pharmacies. You know, shipping issues, or custom issues, etc.Click to expand...
> 
> Gotcha. I'm not sure about customs issues with meds through international mail. The online service we used in the US overnighted all the meds. We just needed to make sure we were home that day to receive it. You can overnight international mail too. I'm sure it's more expensive but you don't want to have any bad medications because they weren't able to stay frozen.Click to expand...

None of mine need to be frozen/cooled. They are keeping me on Menopur and Bravelle, and they are in powder form until you reconstitute it with saline (and you only do that right before you inject them). I think its things like Gonal-F that have to be kept cool. I took that when I was in Canada this summer.


----------



## AnnetteCali

alicatt said:


> WOW!
> 
> Victory, twins, amazing! Congrats :)
> 
> want2conceive - congrats on your :bfp: too!
> 
> AFM.. still waiting to start my next cycle. It is getting closer though. I actually start on 11/9 on the lupron. Then stims on 11/26 so we are getting closer!!
> 
> Those of you in the US, where do you get your meds from? Does anyone have any positive/negative comments to share about your experiences with getting your IVF meds?
> 
> The reason I ask is that my Dr has been working with several pharmacies to get the IVF medications, and we've been trying to minimize the costs, and I was wondering if anyone else had good things to say about their experiences with these pharmacies.

Yay on almost starting your cycle!!

I get my meds from MDR pharmacy and Freedom fertility . They are both in the US though. I haven't had any issues with shipping.. they were usually overnighted. Their prices seemed to be the least expensive. Hope that helps!


----------



## AnnetteCali

want2conceive: CONGRATS on the BFP!! That's exciting!!

Any news from others waiting to test? Saus ?? 

AFM: I had my 6week3day scan yesterday.. and there was a heartbeat!!! I was worried because he couldnt tell me how many bpm. The worrying never stops!! I'm scheduled again next week for a 7 week ultrasound.. i'm praying that the heartbeat is still there and i'm able to either hear it.. or know how many bfp. The doc said everything seems good.. so hopefully this will be a sticky bean!

oh... lots of news in my life this week.... I am transferring within my company back to an old service area that i used to work in.. closer to home! I was hesitant about accepting the position... and turning up pregnant.. but.. oh well! lol.. I'm going to hold off as long as I can before I tell my new supervisor that i'm expecting a baby! eeeks! i'm nervous about that... but.. happy that i will be closer to home when the baby comes!

hope everyone is doing well! xoxoox


----------



## alicatt

AnnetteCali said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> WOW!
> 
> Victory, twins, amazing! Congrats :)
> 
> want2conceive - congrats on your :bfp: too!
> 
> AFM.. still waiting to start my next cycle. It is getting closer though. I actually start on 11/9 on the lupron. Then stims on 11/26 so we are getting closer!!
> 
> Those of you in the US, where do you get your meds from? Does anyone have any positive/negative comments to share about your experiences with getting your IVF meds?
> 
> The reason I ask is that my Dr has been working with several pharmacies to get the IVF medications, and we've been trying to minimize the costs, and I was wondering if anyone else had good things to say about their experiences with these pharmacies.
> 
> Yay on almost starting your cycle!!
> 
> I get my meds from MDR pharmacy and Freedom fertility . They are both in the US though. I haven't had any issues with shipping.. they were usually overnighted. Their prices seemed to be the least expensive. Hope that helps!Click to expand...

Thanks Annette! I've used Freedom pharmacy and I didn't have any issues with them other than the price! The pharmacy in England and Canada has the same items for about 1/2 the price. I'm not sure of the name of the pharmacy, but I'll let you know once my Dr tells me.


----------



## AnnetteCali

alicatt said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> WOW!
> 
> Victory, twins, amazing! Congrats :)
> 
> want2conceive - congrats on your :bfp: too!
> 
> AFM.. still waiting to start my next cycle. It is getting closer though. I actually start on 11/9 on the lupron. Then stims on 11/26 so we are getting closer!!
> 
> Those of you in the US, where do you get your meds from? Does anyone have any positive/negative comments to share about your experiences with getting your IVF meds?
> 
> The reason I ask is that my Dr has been working with several pharmacies to get the IVF medications, and we've been trying to minimize the costs, and I was wondering if anyone else had good things to say about their experiences with these pharmacies.
> 
> Yay on almost starting your cycle!!
> 
> I get my meds from MDR pharmacy and Freedom fertility . They are both in the US though. I haven't had any issues with shipping.. they were usually overnighted. Their prices seemed to be the least expensive. Hope that helps!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Annette! I've used Freedom pharmacy and I didn't have any issues with them other than the price! The pharmacy in England and Canada has the same items for about 1/2 the price. I'm not sure of the name of the pharmacy, but I'll let you know once my Dr tells me.Click to expand...

Yikes... and I thought I was getting a good deal! lol.. It just seems difficult to order meds out of the country because of the shipping time. I usually needed meds over nighted to me... my doc's nurse would order less rather than more.. that way i wasn't wasting my money on meds. Has it worked out well for you?


----------



## slb80

Just wanted to pop in and say congrats on the bfp news, the twin news and good luck to those starting again soon. 

Sorry I haven't been about much but not been in the best place since my bfn. Take care ladies xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Hi ladies

Congratulations to everyone who had had their scan, some great news coming from this thread. :hugs:

Hope everyone it's doing well. :kiss:


----------



## want2conceive

Hi everyone, hope all of you are doing ok. 

Wanted to update everyone on our 2nd blood test(1st was 102 Beta HCG on day 11 after ET)done on day 14 after embryo transfer!

Results just cameback and my Beta HCG level was 504! :happydance:


----------



## Saus

Congratulations Victory on twins!!

Alicatt, not too much longer to wait sweetie, hang on in there!

Get you Want2Conceive, thats fantastic!

Sending big hugs slb80 xx

Annette thats great youve been transferred and being nearer to home, result!

Well I think I'm showing signs of ohss so off to the hospital tomorrow to get tested, it certainly isnt severe like I had before, but then I also dont know if its ibs are some of the symptoms are similiar!

Cant wait to test on Wednesday!!! So tempted to buy a test but hubbie keeps telling me no! he he

xx


----------



## want2conceive

Saus said:


> Congratulations Victory on twins!!
> 
> Alicatt, not too much longer to wait sweetie, hang on in there!
> 
> Get you Want2Conceive, thats fantastic!
> 
> Sending big hugs slb80 xx
> 
> Annette thats great youve been transferred and being nearer to home, result!
> 
> Well I think I'm showing signs of ohss so off to the hospital tomorrow to get tested, it certainly isnt severe like I had before, but then I also dont know if its ibs are some of the symptoms are similiar!
> 
> Cant wait to test on Wednesday!!! So tempted to buy a test but hubbie keeps telling me no! he he
> 
> xx

Thanks Saus!

hubby told me same thing about not testing early but I just couldn't wait. hehe


----------



## AnnetteCali

Saus said:


> Congratulations Victory on twins!!
> 
> Alicatt, not too much longer to wait sweetie, hang on in there!
> 
> Get you Want2Conceive, thats fantastic!
> 
> Sending big hugs slb80 xx
> 
> Annette thats great youve been transferred and being nearer to home, result!
> 
> Well I think I'm showing signs of ohss so off to the hospital tomorrow to get tested, it certainly isnt severe like I had before, but then I also dont know if its ibs are some of the symptoms are similiar!
> 
> Cant wait to test on Wednesday!!! So tempted to buy a test but hubbie keeps telling me no! he he
> 
> xx

oh no.. hope it isnt OHSS.... i was miserable and i only had a mild case! Keeping my fingers crossed for you on Wed! you have willpower... i would have peed on 20 sticks by now!!! lol.... 

keep us posted! xoxo o


----------



## alicatt

AnnetteCali said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> WOW!
> 
> Victory, twins, amazing! Congrats :)
> 
> want2conceive - congrats on your :bfp: too!
> 
> AFM.. still waiting to start my next cycle. It is getting closer though. I actually start on 11/9 on the lupron. Then stims on 11/26 so we are getting closer!!
> 
> Those of you in the US, where do you get your meds from? Does anyone have any positive/negative comments to share about your experiences with getting your IVF meds?
> 
> The reason I ask is that my Dr has been working with several pharmacies to get the IVF medications, and we've been trying to minimize the costs, and I was wondering if anyone else had good things to say about their experiences with these pharmacies.
> 
> Yay on almost starting your cycle!!
> 
> I get my meds from MDR pharmacy and Freedom fertility . They are both in the US though. I haven't had any issues with shipping.. they were usually overnighted. Their prices seemed to be the least expensive. Hope that helps!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Annette! I've used Freedom pharmacy and I didn't have any issues with them other than the price! The pharmacy in England and Canada has the same items for about 1/2 the price. I'm not sure of the name of the pharmacy, but I'll let you know once my Dr tells me.Click to expand...
> 
> Yikes... and I thought I was getting a good deal! lol.. It just seems difficult to order meds out of the country because of the shipping time. I usually needed meds over nighted to me... my doc's nurse would order less rather than more.. that way i wasn't wasting my money on meds. Has it worked out well for you?Click to expand...

This is our second cycle so they know pretty much how much I will need this time. We are going to order the majority this way, and if we need more, then I'll have to pay the Freedom price for the additional ones. Plus they are giving me several Bravelle for free (I guess they get it from the manufacturer as samples).


----------



## alicatt

Saus said:


> Congratulations Victory on twins!!
> 
> Alicatt, not too much longer to wait sweetie, hang on in there!
> 
> Get you Want2Conceive, thats fantastic!
> 
> Sending big hugs slb80 xx
> 
> Annette thats great youve been transferred and being nearer to home, result!
> 
> Well I think I'm showing signs of ohss so off to the hospital tomorrow to get tested, it certainly isnt severe like I had before, but then I also dont know if its ibs are some of the symptoms are similiar!
> 
> Cant wait to test on Wednesday!!! So tempted to buy a test but hubbie keeps telling me no! he he
> 
> xx

Yikes! I hope you don't have OHSS, I had a moderate case last time, and it was horrible!

Thanks for the shout out. I start lupron on Friday, YAY! That is amazing, I really can't wait to get this cycle going. :yipee:


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies :hi:

Sorry ive been MIA for a while been really busy, but keeping an eye on everyones posts. 

Slb - It's nice to hear from you. Sorry you havent been in a good place lately, thinking of you and please stay in touch we are here to help you get though this tough time :hugs:

Want2 - Congratulations on beta thats great news :happydance:

Victory - Congratualtions on Twins! :happydance:

Saus - Hope you are doing well and its not OHSS. Thinking of you and Fx'd for Wednesday :hugs:

Hope everyone else is well and doing good. :kiss: 

AFM - Nothing new to report waiting for :witch: to show so Impatiently waiting. Thought it might have came early ad bad cramping last week but no luck. So the waiting game once again for me! xx


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> Morning Ladies :hi:
> 
> Sorry ive been MIA for a while been really busy, but keeping an eye on everyones posts.
> 
> Slb - It's nice to hear from you. Sorry you havent been in a good place lately, thinking of you and please stay in touch we are here to help you get though this tough time :hugs:
> 
> Want2 - Congratulations on beta thats great news :happydance:
> 
> Victory - Congratualtions on Twins! :happydance:
> 
> Saus - Hope you are doing well and its not OHSS. Thinking of you and Fx'd for Wednesday :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone else is well and doing good. :kiss:
> 
> AFM - Nothing new to report waiting for :witch: to show so Impatiently waiting. Thought it might have came early ad bad cramping last week but no luck. So the waiting game once again for me! xx

Do you have a plan for another cycle yet? I start lupron on Friday!


----------



## Sandy83

No plan as yet, got to wait for natural cycle before appointment to be able to progress with FET but appt isnt til 26th Nov seems like so long away its driving me :wacko:


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> No plan as yet, got to wait for natural cycle before appointment to be able to progress with FET but appt isnt til 26th Nov seems like so long away its driving me :wacko:

Ahh.. well at least you have some frosties :cold: to use once your cycle comes back, that is good news!

I start Lupron on Friday, then the official cycle starts with the Stims on the 26th, the same day you have your appt!

I am going to see if there is another thread out there for IVFs in NOV/DEC. Do you know of any?

Now I just have to find out where my meds are! I know the lupron is at my FS's office. I managed to get the generic for that, which meant a $10 co-pay! :yipee: Same with the progesterone in oil, it was $15 a vial, I think because it is a special concentration it was a little more than the $10 co-pay, they use an oil called ethyl oleate (sp) and it is way easier to inject, plus I only have to put 1cc instead of 2cc's in during the 2WW. As you all know, the easier the injection for the PIO the better! So I highly recommend this type of oil better than sesame, for sure! You can get it from Freedom Pharmacy, and its $49.90 a vial without insurance.

OK well I ought to go back to work! 

Best of luck Sandy.. I hope AF comes soon so you can get back on track!! :hug:


----------



## Sandy83

I'm also on the thread waiting impatiently and complaining think thats what it's call! A lot of the ladies on there are just starting ivf our doing a fet and the end if the year worth a look xx


----------



## Athena

Hi girls, just wanted to pop in to say Hi! 

Hope all well, congrats on the bfps and twinnies, how exciting.

Sandy hope af comes round soon for you and you can get on with FET after your appt.

Alicatt wishing you luck for your impending cycle.

Hope everyone who is pregnant is feeling healthy and well xxx


----------



## Victory78

Sandy and Alicatt - lots and lots of luck with your next cycles. Keep us posted x


----------



## Saus

Hi Girls!

Just to let you know I went to the hospital yesterday to be tested for ohss and results came back positive, moderate on borderline to severe :-(

But on a plus plus point I'm pregnant!!! She made me do a urine sample, I thought it was another test for ohss and she said let's do a pregnancy test while your here!!!! Shock horror I wasn't ready as hubbie was in London! 

Bless the nurse I couldn't stop crying I really honestly didn't think I could be this lucky!

Had to go back and do bloods again this morning and now told I have to wear attractive hospital stockings and drink and drink and drink and rest lol!

Hope everyone is ok! Xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations saus on the :bfp: but so sorry to here about the OHSS hope it gets better soon. xx


----------



## alicatt

Saus said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Just to let you know I went to the hospital yesterday to be tested for ohss and results came back positive, moderate on borderline to severe :-(
> 
> But on a plus plus point I'm pregnant!!! She made me do a urine sample, I thought it was another test for ohss and she said let's do a pregnancy test while your here!!!! Shock horror I wasn't ready as hubbie was in London!
> 
> Bless the nurse I couldn't stop crying I really honestly didn't think I could be this lucky!
> 
> Had to go back and do bloods again this morning and now told I have to wear attractive hospital stockings and drink and drink and drink and rest lol!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok! Xxx

Well that is fantastic news! I have heard that OHSS can get worse if you end up pregnant. So that is probably why they did the test, well and also to make sure they didn't give you any medicine that might be bad if you were pregnant. Hang in there! Drink plenty of gatorade/pedialyte and eat lots of protein (shakes, chicken, etc). What OHSS is, is the leaking of your cells. Normally they are nice and hydrated and happy. With OHSS the fluid leaks out of the cells and then fills up places it shouldn't be, like your abdomen, or your ankles, etc. So even though you are very bloated the fluid is no longer where it should be! This is why you need to drink lots of fluids, to get your cells hydrated again. The protein helps the cell walls thicken and get back to normal so they can hold the fluid inside the cells. Be well, and :happydance: on being pregnant! :yipee:


----------



## want2conceive

Awesome news Saus! Congrat's on your BFP!


----------



## SignoraL

Congrats, Saus!!! :happydance:


----------



## Athena

YAY Saus, that's amazing news. Congrats xxx


----------



## chichifab

Congratulations Saus :happydance:


----------



## AnnetteCali

Congrats Saus.. sorry about the ohss... that's mega uncomfortable. drink tons of fluids! xoxoxo congrats again! xoxo


----------



## Victory78

Fantastic news Saus (except for the OHSS!) Take lots of care of yourself. 

anyone else still to test?


----------



## want2conceive

I have a couple of updates on me:


Spoiler
Ok first, I got results for my 3rd blood test(on day 18)today. It cameback with a Beta HCG of 3,120! :happydance: So, I went to the Dr. Office and did an ultrasound. We were able to see an embryo. I am so happy right now. I can't even explain it in words because wanting this to happen for 8yrs is a long time. I'm glowing so much right now!

Second, I got a call from my manager at work making me an offer. She will let me work cashier only(sitting down) for my whole shift. So no standing in the check-in counter and no having to ask people to pick up the luggage because I can't. All I would be doing is checking out luggage/ticket upgrade fees. Also I can wrk the afternoon shift so I would be working from noon to 8pm and not have to wake up at 3am for the morning shift. Also, not working the morning shift I wouldn't have to deal with those bad apples I was talking about earlier. Even said I can pick my days off. I told them I would go back but didn't promise if it will be for a week or a month, or whatever. I want to try it out and see. If I feel like it's not going to work then we'll go back to plan A(leave work). Another factor in me returning to try is that if I wait to leave in December instead of now is that I would get the end of year bonus which would help us. I am going to do what's best for our baby though so if I feel it may affect my pregnancy after I return I won't hesitate one second to leave again.


----------



## Savanna

Congreats on the BFP Saus, that's great news!!


----------



## Saus

Thanks girlies, I still can't believe it! However, ohss is really uncomfortable but hey ho still drinking away!

Hope all your girlies are ok and thanks for the support!
xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Ding Dong the :witch: is here, which old witch the wicked witch. Ding Dong the wicked witch :witch: is HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

As you can probly tell she has eventually arrived! Only a week late not bad. I did phone my clinic and there are all really lovely and considerate and listened to my rant! I tried to change my appt but they are completely booked up til Dec, so can not change but they put my mind at rest as they said even if i came in earlier nothing would happen til beginning of dec with meds etc with it being a FET cycle. They have said when i come in on 26th they need me and DH to be there so we can sign consent forms etc to move on to FET. So little happier. 

Hope everyone is doing well as thread has been a little quiet. 

Sorry OHSS is uncomfortable at the mo Saus but it will all be worth it :hugs: xx


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> Ding Dong the :witch: is here, which old witch the wicked witch. Ding Dong the wicked witch :witch: is HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> As you can probly tell she has eventually arrived! Only a week late not bad. I did phone my clinic and there are all really lovely and considerate and listened to my rant! I tried to change my appt but they are completely booked up til Dec, so can not change but they put my mind at rest as they said even if i came in earlier nothing would happen til beginning of dec with meds etc with it being a FET cycle. They have said when i come in on 26th they need me and DH to be there so we can sign consent forms etc to move on to FET. So little happier.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well as thread has been a little quiet.
> 
> Sorry OHSS is uncomfortable at the mo Saus but it will all be worth it :hugs: xx


For those of you that want to be on another thread for IVF's in Nov/Dec I have joined this thread:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1179015-ivf-oct-nov-dec.html

Ali


----------



## Athena

Hi Sandy that's amazing news, so glad that wicked witch arrived for you, especially in time for your appt. I think the FET will be so much less stressful, plus much quicker, I'm pretty sure you're going to have some amazing news in the New Year! Don't forget to post back on this thread and let us know how you get on. I have a really good feeling for you xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Athena!

Keeping my Fx'd crossed that it will be good news in 2013!

How you getting on cant believe its nearly 10 weeks already xx


----------



## Athena

I know time has gone so fast, I'm counting down the weeks to 12 then I might relax a bit, apart from the tiredness I feel really well. 

I know things will go just as fast for you, you'll be pregnant before you know it and Xmas is a good distraction. Have you worked out when you poss may have transfer? How many frosties did you have hun, will they transfer more than one? Not long til your appt now xxx


----------



## SignoraL

So excited for you, Sandy and Alicatt!!! Hope this cycle brings you both your :bfp:!!! How are you other girls doing? 

Athena, glad you are feeling okay too! I think my queasy feelings have subsided (knock on wood) and now I'm just tired, peeing a lot and sore boobs! I'm craving carbs like crazy and wish I was craving healthier food (but still love fruit and vegetables when I get them - no aversions to anything at all yet - but I find myself wanting pizza, pasta and bread a lot, probably because my RE didn't want me having much at all for the six months before I became pregnant, which was tough, being DH and I are Italian-American).


----------



## Sandy83

Athena said:


> I know time has gone so fast, I'm counting down the weeks to 12 then I might relax a bit, apart from the tiredness I feel really well.
> 
> I know things will go just as fast for you, you'll be pregnant before you know it and Xmas is a good distraction. Have you worked out when you poss may have transfer? How many frosties did you have hun, will they transfer more than one? Not long til your appt now xxx

Not sure on when ET will be as it shoud be round xmas time but i know the lad close between xmas and new year but clinic is still open for appt so think i could be the new year but hoping they might be able to squeeze me in before hand Fx'd. I have 2 - 6 day blastocyst frozen and hoping they will transfer the 2 but will find out at the appt. xx


----------



## Athena

Sandy83 said:


> Athena said:
> 
> 
> I know time has gone so fast, I'm counting down the weeks to 12 then I might relax a bit, apart from the tiredness I feel really well.
> 
> I know things will go just as fast for you, you'll be pregnant before you know it and Xmas is a good distraction. Have you worked out when you poss may have transfer? How many frosties did you have hun, will they transfer more than one? Not long til your appt now xxx
> 
> Not sure on when ET will be as it shoud be round xmas time but i know the lad close between xmas and new year but clinic is still open for appt so think i could be the new year but hoping they might be able to squeeze me in before hand Fx'd. I have 2 - 6 day blastocyst frozen and hoping they will transfer the 2 but will find out at the appt. xxClick to expand...

6 day blasts are brilliant. I know my clinic would have transferred the two as fet included in one whole cycle and I don't think you could leave left over embies if I remember rightly. 

I hope it all gets sorted out for you quick again, at least it will be something exciting after the disappointment of the fresh cycle. I have heard loads of people getting pregnant through fet, especially with those 6 day blasts that is amazing. Keep us updated lovely xxx


----------



## Athena

SignoraL said:


> So excited for you, Sandy and Alicatt!!! Hope this cycle brings you both your :bfp:!!! How are you other girls doing?
> 
> Athena, glad you are feeling okay too! I think my queasy feelings have subsided (knock on wood) and now I'm just tired, peeing a lot and sore boobs! I'm craving carbs like crazy and wish I was craving healthier food (but still love fruit and vegetables when I get them - no aversions to anything at all yet - but I find myself wanting pizza, pasta and bread a lot, probably because my RE didn't want me having much at all for the six months before I became pregnant, which was tough, being DH and I are Italian-American).

Hi Signora, yes my sicky feelings have gone I think, they lasted from about 6 weeks to 81/2 weeks where I was physically sick so really not too bad. My worse symptom has definitely been the extreme tirdness which I have found really hard, not that I'm comlaining I just find it hard to motivate myself to do any work etc and am hoping I feel more energetic in a couple of weeks as I have fallen behind.

I've had a couple of food fancies not sure I'd call them cravings at this stage? Mine have been for Lemons, oranges and grapefruits. Also had a thing for cheese which is not such a good one so have to just have a little. I'm still quite bloated from the mild ohss and can't wait for it to turn into a bump!

Glad you're well xx


----------



## Sandy83

Athena said:


> 6 day blasts are brilliant. I know my clinic would have transferred the two as fet included in one whole cycle and I don't think you could leave left over embies if I remember rightly.
> 
> I hope it all gets sorted out for you quick again, at least it will be something exciting after the disappointment of the fresh cycle. I have heard loads of people getting pregnant through fet, especially with those 6 day blasts that is amazing. Keep us updated lovely xxx

Thanks will definitely keep you updated, ill have more news after 26th, which should be around your 12 week scan so hopefully see some updates from you as well. :kiss:


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies 

Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:

Well EVENTUALLY had appt after failed cycle in sept. All good news slightly disappointed but still all good. 

Could have started FET process tomorrow but due to the 2 week closure of the lab over xmas got to wait til my next AF, which should be within the next 2 weeks. On the good side once AF shows in December ive got my drugs today so can start straight away! Woo Hoo. So its looking like ill be doing FET beginning of Jan. 

Another good point is I can transfer both Blastocysts if they survive the Thaw! :happydance: Which is good news as could only transfer one blastocyst in fresh cycle due to the NHS trying to reduce multiple births. 

I guess its good that im waiting til my next cycle as this one was crazy it was a week late and also lasted 11 days which is very unusal for me and hopefully my body will be back to normal or a normal as it can be after IVF.


----------



## alicatt

Sandy83 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:
> 
> Well EVENTUALLY had appt after failed cycle in sept. All good news slightly disappointed but still all good.
> 
> Could have started FET process tomorrow but due to the 2 week closure of the lab over xmas got to wait til my next AF, which should be within the next 2 weeks. On the good side once AF shows in December ive got my drugs today so can start straight away! Woo Hoo. So its looking like ill be doing FET beginning of Jan.
> 
> Another good point is I can transfer both Blastocysts if they survive the Thaw! :happydance: Which is good news as could only transfer one blastocyst in fresh cycle due to the NHS trying to reduce multiple births.
> 
> I guess its good that im waiting til my next cycle as this one was crazy it was a week late and also lasted 11 days which is very unusal for me and hopefully my body will be back to normal or a normal as it can be after IVF.

Hi Sandy, 

Great news, those of us that failed are now in this thread:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1179015-ivf-oct-nov-dec.html

It is for Oct/Dec, but we'd be happy to have you :) Congrats on getting the green light to start again for Dec/Jan!!!


----------



## Victory78

Hi Sandy

Great to hear your update. I also had to delay my 2nd attempt by 2 months and at the time I was pretty upset as you just want to get on with it don't you, but then I thought what you thought - that its a good opportunity to give your body extra time to ensure is healthy and in the best shape. Plus I'm sure it will be busy during December, so sending you lots of positive vibes for 2013

x


----------



## alicatt

Victory78 said:


> Hi Sandy
> 
> Great to hear your update. I also had to delay my 2nd attempt by 2 months and at the time I was pretty upset as you just want to get on with it don't you, but then I thought what you thought - that its a good opportunity to give your body extra time to ensure is healthy and in the best shape. Plus I'm sure it will be busy during December, so sending you lots of positive vibes for 2013
> 
> x

I just posted to another woman that has had to postpone.. 

If you aren't taking supplements there are a few that are known to help. I don't know personally yet because I'm still waiting to find out!! But I wanted to share that others used them on this thread and were successful:

Royal Jelly - only if you aren't allergic to bees!
Maca Root - a S. American root used for centuries for fertility
CoQ10 - is thought to improve egg quality

Also acupuncture, see if your FS has an acupuncturist that they use. It is supposed to help bring more blood to your uterus, and help balance your body and prepare it for being pregnant. No idea if I believe all of that, but it does relax me and while I'm in the sessions I visualize a little peanut in my belly, and that helps.

Good luck Sandy!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Ali, that great help! xx


----------



## slb80

Hi ladies. I know I have been in hiding for a while but just wanted to let you know that I thought the icsi cycle had messed up my cycle. I took a test this morning and got a bfp. Don't know if it was from the icsi as I had a bleed or natural. I am in shock. Thrilled and just wanted to share xx


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations Slb that's amazing news i'm so happy for you! woo hoo!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SignoraL

Congrats, slb!!! So happy for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## alicatt

Congrats SLB!! Yipee!


----------



## slb80

I called my clinic and they say it is possible it was a late bfp. I have been booked in for a scan tomorrow morning. Had another strong bfp this afternoon with the + coming up before the control and a 3 + weeks on a digi.


----------



## alicatt

slb80 said:


> I called my clinic and they say it is possible it was a late bfp. I have been booked in for a scan tomorrow morning. Had another strong bfp this afternoon with the + coming up before the control and a 3 + weeks on a digi.

Well I can't wait to hear!! So do you think your IVF cycle was successful afterall, just late? I have heard that some women have residual meds in their system and often have success the month after they have completed IVF. Is that possible? Either way, OMG that is so exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## slb80

Both are possible. I guess I will know tomorrow. Right now I am in shock but on :cloud9:


----------



## alicatt

slb80 said:


> Both are possible. I guess I will know tomorrow. Right now I am in shock but on :cloud9:

:yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: Please tell us how it goes!!!


----------



## Savanna

slb80 said:


> Both are possible. I guess I will know tomorrow. Right now I am in shock but on :cloud9:

Slb that's amazing news! I can imagine you must be in shock, but such great (and unexpected) news :happydance:


----------



## slb80

Well scan went well. A natural miracle. I am 6 weeks 1 day. I just wanted to watch that little heart beat all day! We are so over the moon. :cloud9: explains why I have felt ill the last week or so!


----------



## Sandy83

amazing news Slb im so happy for you :hugs: xx


----------



## alicatt

Congrats SLB! So happy for you! Yippee!!


----------



## SignoraL

That's so amazing!!! So happy for you and your DH, slb!!! Enjoy it!!!
:happydance::dance::headspin::yipee::wohoo::bunny::p:xmas8:


----------



## wish2havbaby

Huge Congrats Slb:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## SignoraL

Congrats to you, wish2havbaby!!! :happydance::dance::headspin::yipee::wohoo::bunny::p:xmas8:


----------



## Savanna

slb80 said:


> Well scan went well. A natural miracle. I am 6 weeks 1 day. I just wanted to watch that little heart beat all day! We are so over the moon. :cloud9: explains why I have felt ill the last week or so!

Huge congratulations and enjoy the bliss :happydance::happydance:


----------



## chichifab

Congratulations slb80 :happydance:


----------

